# Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2014)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr...walt-verstoss-gegen-tierschutz--86651849.html

Staatsanwaltschaft Offenburg sieht das fotografieren lebender Fische als Tierquälerei, ob die als Ordnungswidrigkeit oder Straftat bewertet werden wird, ist noch offen.

Die Angler, die durch Fotos ermittelt wurden, sollen entsprechend angezeigt werden.


----------



## Saarhunter (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Musste ja irgendwann so kommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Keine Panik - die Karpfenangler sind nur die ersten, nicht die einzigen..
Das geht weiter.......


----------



## Saarhunter (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Jep....bin mal gespannt in wie weit das Wellen nach sich ziehen wird


----------



## simmi321 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Die Leute haben zu viel Langeweile .


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Was ich mich mal frag:Wenn man als Catch und Decide-Angler mal "erwischt" wird beim Fotos machen und zurücksetzen, wie das dann in der Öffentlichkeit dasteht.
Beispielsweise als Karpfenangler: Man nimmt gern mal n Kleinen mit für Weihnachten oder Ostern, käme aber nie auf die Idee nen Großen mitzunehmen. Man argumentiert, man wollte zwar einen Kleinen, "essbaren", möchte aber den Großen nicht umlegen und dennoch ein Erinnerungsfoto an den sagenhaften Fang...Das muss ja nichtmal gelogen sein, aber was sagt die Nichtangelnde Bevölkerung dazu?

Kenn das nur von sehr vielen nicht angelnden Bekannten, dann wird gefragt, wenn ich n Bild von nem großen hab: "Der schwimmt aber wieder, oder?" Und wenn dann die beruhigende Antwort kommt: "Ja, 90% meiner Fische leben noch, ich nehm nur hin und wieder nen Kleinen mit" wird das fast ausnahmslos als sehr gut angesehen.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine Panik - die Karpfenangler sind nur die ersten, nicht die einzigen..
> Das geht weiter.......


|good:
Wenn das mal all die einsehen würden, die über so ein "Durchgreifen" applaudieren; ob laut oder leise. #d


----------



## kernell32 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Naja kapieren schon aber was schlägst du vor? Verstösse nicht verfolgen? Ist ne schwierige Situation find ich


----------



## Saarhunter (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich denke die Kamera am Wasser ist der eigentliche Knackpunkt....nicht die kleine Digitale wo mal schnell ein Bild im Kescher oder auf der Matte gemacht wird sondern eher die riesige Kameraausrüstung die Teilweise am Wasser steht und der daraus resultierenden tortour mit ewiger poserei vor der Linse...und natürlich der Egopusherei durch Videobloggs und sonstigen veröffentlichungen in den Medien


----------



## zeitgeist91 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich denke nicht, dass sich daraus irgendetwas entwickeln wird. In der Rechtsprechung werden häufiger mal Richtungen eingeschlagen, die nicht auf Anhang stoßen. Erst neulich gab es hier im Forum eine Diskussion über ein Urteil, woraus viele eine künftige Helmpflicht abgeleitet haben. Der Bundesgerichtshof hat anders entschieden, sodass keine Helmpflicht entstanden ist. Das wird hier ganz ähnlich verlaufen, ich denke, dieser Gedanke verpufft einfach, allein schon aus Erwägungen in Richtung "das geringste Übel" heraus.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Saarhunter schrieb:


> ... der daraus resultierenden tortour mit ewiger poserei vor der Linse...


Ja, davon sind gerade _Karpfen_ schwer betroffen, ich bin auch schockiert, empört & entsetzt.
Als sie im Mittelalter auf Ochsenkarren quer durch Europa von Kloster zu Kloster gebracht wurden, gehältert nicht etwa in Wasser, sondern in feuchtem Moos, das waren tagelange Touren, die sie ab konnten.
Aber die Fotosession ist halt zuviel (Tor)tour |uhoh:



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass sich daraus irgendetwas entwickeln wird.


Vermutlich einer der meistgesprochenen Sätze in der Geschichte der Menschheit. #t

Passender Nickname dazu übrigens.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine Panik - die Karpfenangler sind nur die ersten, nicht die einzigen..
> Das geht weiter.......



Genau das ist auch schon seit langem meine Meinung. Aber das schnallen die Gegner der Hanta nicht, umso größer wird dann das Geweine wenns den anderen (Gufi = Umweltverschmutzung / Brandung = unnötoges Verangeln von Kleinstdorschen) auch ans Hobby geht.


----------



## Cassijas (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Moin zusammen.
Also ich hatte schonmal ein Karpfen beim Spinnfischen als Beifang. Als ich den Fisch sicher gelandet hab und ihn vom Hacken gelöst habe sind natürlich in dem Moment 5 Leute von hinten gekommen.
Nachdem ich den Fisch zurück gesetzt hatte und wurde ich gefragt warum ich dies denn gemacht habe.
Meine Spontane anwort war einfach: "Der Karpfen wurde ausversehen gefangen, die haben im Moment Schonzeit, weil Sie bald ablaichen, deswegen auch der dicke Bauch."
Darauf hin sagte die älter Dame von den 5: "Oh das ist ja schön das Angler sich auch damit auseinander setzen und nicht alle mit nehmen, was die an den Haken bekommen."
Die letzten 3 Hechte konnte ich nicht messen um solche Gespräche aus dem Weg zu gehen. 
Ich achte immer darauf das sowas keine anderen Menschen mitbekommen, aber wenn es nicht möglich ist kann man denen das ruhig und sachlich erklären. 
:m


----------



## Rannebert (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, davon sind gerade _Karpfen_ schwer betroffen, ich bin auch schockiert, empört & entsetzt.
> Als sie im Mittelalter auf Ochsenkarren quer durch Europa von Kloster zu Kloster gebracht wurden, gehältert nicht etwa in Wasser, sondern in feuchtem Moos, das waren tagelange Touren, die sie ab konnten.
> Aber die Fotosession ist halt zuviel (Tor)tour |uhoh:



Im Mittelalter war auch ganz schnell die Hand, oder gar der Kopf ab, wenn man sich nicht benommen hatte. Und heute leiden die Straftäter in geschlossenen Wohnanstalten...

#c


----------



## Fruehling (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine Panik - die Karpfenangler sind nur die ersten, nicht die einzigen..
> Das geht weiter.......



Hi Thomas,
woher hast Du diese Info - Quelle?
Oder ist das eine bloße Annahme?
Grüße
Stephan


----------



## mantikor (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Als sie im Mittelalter auf Ochsenkarren quer durch Europa von Kloster zu  Kloster gebracht wurden, gehältert nicht etwa in Wasser, sondern in  feuchtem Moos, das waren tagelange Touren, die sie ab konnten.



an manchen scheint die geistige entwicklung seit dem mittelalter spurlos vorbeigeschlichen zu sein #q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Bieroholiker (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

solange es nunmal verboten ist fische aus spass zu fangen muss sich keiner wundern wenn mal ne anzeige kommt. schon dreimal nicht wenn man damit brahlt und angibt. was keiner weis, macht keinen heiss...


----------



## daci7 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> [...]
> Vermutlich einer der meistgesprochenen Sätze in der Geschichte der Menschheit. #t
> 
> Passender Nickname dazu übrigens.



Ne Kati, der Geist unserer Zeit ist es eher über jeden kleinen Mist riesig rumzuschrei(b)en, aus jeder Mücke einen Elefanten zu machen und Angst zu haben, dass einem der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr...walt-verstoss-gegen-tierschutz--86651849.html
> 
> *Staatsanwaltschaft Offenburg *sieht das fotografieren lebender Fische als Tierquälerei, ob die als Ordnungswidrigkeit oder Straftat bewertet werden wird, ist noch offen.
> 
> Die Angler, die durch Fotos ermittelt wurden, sollen entsprechend angezeigt werden.



Wundert mich nicht, dass diese Staatsanwaltschaft dichte am PETrA Hauptsitz(Ludwigsburg bei Stuttgart) liegt und immer von dort solche Sachen ausgehen.#q

Da ist wohl jemand Mitglied in dem Vollpfostenverein(oder sonstwie verbandelt mit denen).

Man müsste in dieser Richtung ermitteln. Immerhin wird PETrA ja wohl vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Alterschwede.  
Die beitraege hier sind schon fast besser als diese anzeige.
fotografieren soll nun auch verboten sein?
Blinker & co sollten schon   mal  vorsorglich Insolvenz anmelden.

angeln mit sack ueber den kopf im dunkeln.

angezeigt werden kann man schkn wenn man sich in der nase popelt


----------



## Tom (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Guten Morgen, was wäre denn die Konsequenz aus dieser Sache? 
Knüppel aus dem Sack, den Karpfen betäubt und anschließend waidgerecht abgestochen?

Na, da will ich ja mal sehen, was für Reaktionen kommen, wenn bei dem Drama um einen 
30kg-Fisch Zuschauer zugegen sind! Wahrscheinlich hagelt es dann gegen den gesetzestreu 
handelnden Angler Anzeigen, weil Kinder traumatisiert wurden.

Dürften dann Angelzeitschriften keine Fotos mehr abdrucken, auf denen Angler stolz ihren Fang 
präsentieren?  Man stelle sich nur mal den "Blinker" und Co. ohne diese Bilder vor! Und warum kommt 
die Staatsanwaltschaft erst jetzt darauf, tätig zu werden? Nicht das ich das gut heiße, aber was ist 
mit den Filmen auf DVDs, die den Zeitschriften beiliegen und auf denen die Porfis schon seit Jahren 
Catch & Release praktizieren? Zieht man das konsequent durch, würde eine ganze Industrie vor die 
Hunde gegen!

Das ist doch alles krank! Kümmert euch um die wirklich wichtigen Dinge, liebe Staatsanwälte, ich 
geh derweil angeln! In diesem Sinne: Weiter machen wie bisher und ein Hoch auf diejenigen, die, wenn sie unter der Dusche stehen und pinkeln müssen, auf die Toilette gehen.


Tom


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich finds ok. Nicht vergessen: Es ist nur ein Staatsanwalt. Ich rechne mit einem Richterspruch der eine "reinigende" Wirkung hat und ggf. zukünftige Diskussionen überflüssig macht. Ich rechne nicht damit, dass das Fotografieren von Fischen zukünftig verboten ist. Warum auch?


----------



## cafabu (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Moinsen,
ich sehe da eine große Zukunftsmöglichkeiten.
Werde mich schnell an der Uni einschreiben. Jura studieren und mich als Rechtsanwald für Anglerrecht selbstständig machen.
Rechtschutzversicherungen werden die Sparte Angelrecht aufnehmen und Unsummen daran verdienen.
Bauunternehmen werden Sichtschutzumzäunungen für gewerblich genutze Teiche anbieten.
Ehemalige Stasimitarbeiter bekommen wieder Arbeitsangebote.
Behörden werden die Stellenpläne aufgestockt.
etc
Eine tolle neue volkswirtschaftliche Entwicklung.
Carsten


----------



## warenandi (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Moin Moin in die Runde...
Ist doch gut so... Ich finde das richtig. Die Staatsanwaltschaft soll den bösen Anglern nur ja ordentlich auf die Pfoten hauen....
Ich hoffe nur das den "lieben" Pädophilen Idioten weiterhin nichts getan wird und die weiter ihren Freigang kriegen und Millionen für die rausgeworfen wird damit die Polizei auf sie aufpasst. |krach:#q


----------



## S.Gajda (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Vielleicht gibt das den richtigen Leuten endlich mal einen Denkanstoß. Was manche auf dem Wasser oder vom Ufer aus abziehen ist lächerlich. Wie kann man den Fisch nur solang aus dem Wasser lassen. Frei nach dem Motto: Mama guck mal... Ich rette den großen Brocken hier vorm ertrinken.

 Finde gut das mal was passiert nur die Umsetzung wird schwierig. An alle idioten da draußen. Eben schnell 1-2 Fotos ist ok und schadet niemanden. Keine langen manuellen Einstellungen an der Spiegelreflexkamera, scheißt auf Blitz und ob der Horizont jetzt gerade ist oder nicht oder ob ihr nicht zu 100 scharf seid ist total egal. Der Fisch zählt und nicht das Foto. Wenn das nicht reicht, dann besser alle Fotos verbieten, als sich das weiter mit anzugucken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> An alle idioten da draußen. Eben schnell 1-2 Fotos ist ok und schadet niemanden.



Ihr begreifts nicht:
Für diese Schützer gibt es keine "guten" Angler..

Die werden alles tun, um das Angeln (auch der "guten") abzuschaffen...

Lebende Fische fotografieren ist laut Staatsanwalt grundsätzlich nicht.

Kommen sie damit durch (was noch nicht sicher ist, Gott sei Dank, vielleicht hat der Richter mehr Verstand als die Staatsanwaltschaft), kommt der näxte Schritt - irgendwann ist dann auch das fotografieren toter Fische Tierquälerei....




Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man einen lebenden Fisch fotografiert bei einem Abfischen von einem Teich für Besatz?

Der wird ja auch nicht getötet......

Auch Tierquälerei???

Oder nur nicht Tierquälerei weil eben kein Angeln???

Heuchelei pur - das kommt davon, wenn Natur und natürliches Leben von der Kultur, Gutmenschen, Verbandlern, Gesetzgebern und Beamten vergewaltigt wird..........


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Meine anfängliche Vermutung bzgl. PETra war falsch. Hab anderes rausgefunden.
Der Gegener heißt diesmal NABU.

Diese neuerliche Initiative geht auf den selbsternannten "Naturschützer" *Christoph Münch* zurück

Dieser üble Bursche hat schon mehrfach soclhe Aktivitäten an den Tag gelegt:

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ortenaukreis/naturschutz-kontra-angelsport--29110033.html

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/orte...aliert-der-streit-um-39-eichen--55949511.html



Es reicht aber anscheinend auch schon anderen Leuten mit dem Knilch:
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/duell-muench-contra-mueller



Falls ihn mal wer anrufen will, Telefonnummer steht hier im Pamphlet(ganz unten):
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CDYQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fbaden-wuerttemberg.nabu.de%2Fpresse%2F2002%2Fimages%2Fhintergrmimram.rtf&ei=OL6rU5CLJsG2O66lgZAB&usg=AFQjCNEc9uNNnRRi2KBLN_ZpuZ0YV2aQEw&cad=rja


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Der Typ ist doch latte (und hat wohl einen an der, wie fast alle Schützer) - dass die Staatsanwaltschaft wegen sowas handelt, ist das Problem.


----------



## S.Gajda (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich finde es ist zu einfach den Tierschützern die Schuld zu geben, die hätten nämlich auch keine Lobby ohne das die Bevölkerung dahinter steht. 

Karpfen- und raubfischangler sollten ihren Ablauf beim Fang perfektionieren und vorallem professionalisieren und Zuschauern, wie Schwimmern, Fußgängern und Sportlern genau erklären was man hier macht. Das hilft deutlich mehr als die problematik auf die Tierschützer zu schieben und sehr einfache populistische Aussagen zu treffen, die nur wenig mit der Realität zu tun haben. Da machst du es dir gerade auch noch als Redakteur viel zu einfach. 
Versteh mich nicht falsch. Bin angler. Töte fische. Fotografiere auch große und lasse sie wieder frei. Nur gehen mir viele posts bei diesem Thema in die ganz falsche Richtung und führen zum Ergebnis abwarten, Tee trinken und solang über die anderen aufregen. Bringt nix außer nochmehr Vertrauensverlust bei der Bevölkerung.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



S.Gajda schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist zu einfach den Tierschützern die Schuld zu geben, die hätten nämlich auch keine Lobby ohne das die Bevölkerung dahinter steht.
> 
> Karpfen- und raubfischangler sollten ihren Ablauf beim Fang perfektionieren und vorallem professionalisieren und Zuschauern, wie Schwimmern, Fußgängern und Sportlern genau erklären was man hier macht. Das hilft deutlich mehr als die problematik auf die Tierschützer zu schieben und sehr einfache populistische Aussagen zu treffen, die nur wenig mit der Realität zu tun haben. Da machst du es dir gerade auch noch als Redakteur viel zu einfach.
> Versteh mich nicht falsch. Bin angler. Töte fische. Fotografiere auch große und lasse sie wieder frei. Nur gehen mir viele posts bei diesem Thema in die ganz falsche Richtung und führen zum Ergebnis abwarten, Tee trinken und solang über die anderen aufregen. Bringt nix außer nochmehr Vertrauensverlust bei der Bevölkerung.




Der "Vetrauensverlust" bei der Bevölkerung liegt an der mangelnden Lobbyarbeit von Vereinen und Verbänden.
Statt diesem Angler nun zur Seite zu springen wird wahrscheinlich dieser eher auch von denen an den Pranger gestellt.

Übliche Masche...


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@S.Gaija, dass ist jetzt nicht dein ernst?



> Karpfen- und raubfischangler sollten ihren Ablauf beim Fang  perfektionieren und vorallem professionalisieren und Zuschauern, wie  Schwimmern, Fußgängern und Sportlern genau erklären was man hier macht.


ich soll also beim Angeln Vorträge bei den eventuellen Zuschauern halten, um mein rechtlich einwandfreies Handeln zu rechtfertigen?
Was,n das fürn Quatsch?
Und perfektionieren muss ich gar nichts, solange mein Handeln waidgerecht ist, ich bin beim Angeln und nicht bei einem Casting!

Jürgen


----------



## warenandi (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



S.Gajda schrieb:


> Karpfen- und raubfischangler sollten ihren Ablauf beim Fang perfektionieren und vorallem professionalisieren und Zuschauern, wie Schwimmern, Fußgängern und Sportlern genau erklären was man hier macht.



Warum soll ich noch "Zuschauern" etc.. erklären was ich da mache?
Ich glaube nicht das die Interessiert was für eine Montage ich habe oder mit welcher Rute ich Angle,.........
Die kommen hin und schauen zu. Die wollen Fische sehen.
Zumindest die Nichtangler die mal einfach so gucken wollen.
Oft genug erlebt und absolut lästig.
Und bevor die Beklo...te Staatsanwaltschaft auf die Angler losgeht sollte sie sich mal jedes Aquarium anschauen und dieses verklagen... Da ist nichts Tiergerecht, es wird nur versucht. Aber, die Fische sind NICHT in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung. Die Angler hingegen setzen diese wieder in Ihre natürliche Umgebung zurück.
So sieht es aus.
Und außerdem Fotografieren wir ja nur für die Nachwelt....:m


----------



## S.Gajda (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Das liegt doch dann auch wieder an uns. Mitglieder bei vereinen und verbänden Sind doch die normale Bevölkerung. Also wir. Dann ran an die lobbyarbeit bei vereinen und Verbänden, wenn es daran liegt. Aber so bringt es uns 0!!!!
Ist so wie zu sagen, "alle Politiker sind ********", dann ändere was und mach es besser. "Nö sind doch alle falsch und bringt eh nix. Deshalb geh ich auch nicht wählen" 

so etwas mein ich mit viel zu einfach machen und darin sind viele gut. Nur sollte das ein Redakteur nicht unterstützen sondern andere Denkanstöße geben die der Community auch was bringen.



Und erklären sollt ihr denen nicht welche Montage ihr habt sondern warum ihr den jetzt fotografiert und wieder reinlässt und nicht absticht. Warum man den Fisch feuchtt halten muss usw. Ihr wisst doch was ich meine und ganz bestimmt nicht eure Montagen.


----------



## Norbi (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Zitat von S.Gajda Beitrag anzeigen
Karpfen- und raubfischangler sollten ihren Ablauf beim Fang perfektionieren und vorallem professionalisieren und Zuschauern, wie Schwimmern, Fußgängern und Sportlern genau erklären was man hier macht.


Die Einzigen die was zu perfektionieren haben sind die Staatsanwälte,schließlich bestehen schon etliche Urteile bzw.Einstellungen wegen solcher Sache.:m


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



S.Gajda schrieb:


> Das liegt doch dann auch wieder an uns. Mitglieder bei vereinen und verbänden Sind doch die normale Bevölkerung. Also wir. Dann ran an die lobbyarbeit bei vereinen und Verbänden, wenn es daran liegt. Aber so bringt es uns 0!!!!
> Ist so wie zu sagen, "alle Politiker sind ********", dann ändere was und mach es besser. "Nö sind doch alle falsch und bringt eh nix. Deshalb geh ich auch nicht wählen"
> 
> so etwas mein ich mit viel zu einfach machen und darin sind viele gut. Nur sollte das ein Redakteur nicht unterstützen sondern andere Denkanstöße geben die der Community auch was bringen.
> ...



Ähm was bitte?  |kopfkrat
Verstehe gerade Bahnhof.

Warum muss ich jemandem erklären warum ich den Fisch fotografiere?
Um mir anschliessend, weil das Erklären zu lange dauerte eine Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei einzuhandeln?

Bist Du Angler?

Und was haben Politiker und wählen gehen damit zu tun?

Erklärst Du jetzt den Veganer beim Einkaufen weshalb Du Fleisch kaufst?


----------



## S.Gajda (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

 natürlich nicht dabei sondern danach  ihr stellt euch extra dumm um mich lächerlich dastehen zu lassen, aber das ist ok. Hab ja schon gelernt, dass manchen angler eher von der gemütlichen und Stammtisch Fraktion sind. Jedem das seine, aber nur die bösen Tierschützer, die blöde Staatsanwaltschaft zu äußern und dann auf abwarten zu plädieren wird euch bzw. uns nicht an unser gemeinsames Ziel führen, welches bedeutet in ruhe ordentlich angeln zu können und seine besten Fänge auch länger bewundern zu können. Denkt mal darüber nach 

Ja bin ich seit 20 Jahren


----------



## spin73 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich  denke auf der ganzen Welt gibt es kein zweites Land, in welchem so ein  lächerlicher Firlefanz getrieben wird wie in Deutschland.


Um eines klarzustellen: Ich bin auch strikt für Natur, Tier- und Umweltschutz und vieles was hier getan wird ist sicher richtig und gut. Auswüchse  wie falsch verstandener Tierschutz (Vermenschlichung etc.) und die  pathologische Regelwut jedes noch so belanglosen Sachverhaltes, sind  doch einfach nur noch lächerlich und machen uns zum Gespött in ganz  Europa.

Angeblich gilt in unserer "Demokratie" ja das Mehrheitsprinzip?! Da frage ich mich jedoch, warum jede noch so kleine Minderheit, bei uns die Möglichkeit hat ihre obskuren Interessen der Gemeinheit aufzuzwingen? Sicher gibt es auch bei uns genügend Auswüchse die die gesamte Anglerschaft in Miskredit bringen. Dies ist aber nicht die Mehrheit und die meisten Angler üben ihr Hobby sehr verantwortlich aus.

Aber ich bleibe dabei: Angeln ist Jagd und kein Sport! Dies impliziert auch das Töten von Fischen und deren Verwertung zum Verzehr. Wer dies nicht begreift soll sich bitte ein anderes Hobby suchen. Dann hören auch die leidigen C&R-Debatten endlich auf. Jeder halbwegs denkende Angler entnimmt keine wahllose Anzahl an Fischen und behandelt jede Kreatur mit Anstand und Respekt. Dafür brauche ich keine Anglizismen oder zeitgeistkonforme Trends, die  teilweise schon in reinen Gesinnungsterror ausarten. Die Dummen  begreifen es so oder so nicht und ändern an ihrem Verhalten weder etwas  durch Gerichtsurteile noch durch irgendwelche Strafen. Damit müssen wir  Angler wie auch der Rest der Gesellschaft halt leider leben.


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Nicht das Fotografieren als solches ist verboten, sondern dass "zu lange" Hantieren mit zurückzusetzenden Fischen an der Luft. Hier wird die Staatsanwaltschaft beweisen müssen, wie lange das wahr, ohne dass es dafür eine Veranlassung gab jenseits des Fotografierens.
Was hier vorzuliegen scheint, ist nicht catch & release, sondern Trophäenangeln. Jedenfalls wenn die Ermittlungsfeststellungen das ergeben. Der Unterschied liegt in der generellen Entnahmeabsicht, die beim Trophäenangeln eben fehlt.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nicht das Fotografieren als solches ist verboten, sondern dass "zu lange" Hantieren mit zurückzusetzenden Fischen an der Luft. Hier wird die Staatsanwaltschaft beweisen müssen, wie lange das wahr, ohne dass es dafür eine Veranlassung gab jenseits des Fotografierens.
> Was hier vorzuliegen scheint, ist nicht catch & release, sondern Trophäenangeln. Jedenfalls wenn die Ermittlungsfeststellungen das ergeben. Der Unterschied liegt in der generellen Entnahmeabsicht, die beim Trophäenangeln eben fehlt.



Dies gibt auch schon der Artikel her.

Unerlaubter Bau von Hütten u. "Angler- Massentourismus"

Anhand eines Fotos wird man dies aber nicht beweisen können.
Wahrscheinlich nicht mal wenn man daneben steht und der Angler jegliches Material zum Töten des Fisches bei sich führt.


----------



## spin73 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Wer legt denn fest was "zu lange" ist bzw. wie kann man das denn wissenschaftlich festmachen? Hatte ja schon vorher geschrieben das es da genügend Auswüchse gibt. Die ganzen "Fangfotoschwanzvergleiche" haben sicher teilweise eine Stufe erreicht die ich nicht gut finde. Sie deshalb aber juristisch zu verfolgen halte ich für reinen Mumpitz. Wir haben in Deutschland sicher andere Probleme als diese.

Hier geht es doch im Prinzip auch nicht um Tierschutz, sondern um die reine Egobefriedigung von selbsternannten Tierschützern!


----------



## warenandi (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Aber mal ganz ehrlich....
So im Nachhinein gedacht ist es mir total egal.
Ich werde weiterhin meine Fische Fotografieren.
Vom Haken abgemacht, 1-2 Fotos gemacht und rein ins Wasser oder in den Eimer!
Wer will das kontrollieren??? Wollen die Eintritt kassieren an jedem Gewässer? Wollen die an jedem Gewässer Kameras installieren???
Wenn der Fisch ne knappe Minute aus dem Wasser ist, dann macht ihm das nichts.
So sehe ich das und ich denke mal ich bin nicht der einzige!


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



spin73 schrieb:


> Wer legt denn fest was "zu lange" ist bzw. wie kann man das denn wissenschaftlich festmachen? Hatte ja schon vorher geschrieben das es da genügend Auswüchse gibt. Die ganzen "Fangfotoschwanzvergleiche" haben sicher teilweise eine Stufe erreicht die ich nicht gut finde. Sie deshalb aber juristisch zu verfolgen halte ich für reinen Mumpitz. Wir haben in Deutschland sicher andere Probleme als diese.




Dieses Polemik "Fangfotoschwanzvergleich" mag ich gar nicht.
Es liegt doch in der Natur des Menschen besondere Dinge, Erfolge, besondere Fänge mit anderen zu teilen.
Ist so und war schon immer so.

Mal auf polemische Art gesagt:
Ohne solche Fotos wüssten die Kollegen Tierschützer nicht mal das es was zu schützen gibt.


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ziemlich alarmistisch dieser Thread, gehe nicht davon aus dass es jetzt eine Flut von Anzeigen regnen wird |uhoh:


----------



## spin73 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dieses Polemik "Fangfotoschwanzvergleich" mag ich gar nicht.



Das ist keine Polemik, sondern oft genug die traurige Realität. Ich schau mir auch gerne Fangfotos an - ohne Frage. Aber bei manchen habe ich doch den Eindruck, das sie mit solchen Bildern eher ihr Ego befriedigen und außerhalb der Angelei es mit dem Selbstwertgefühl nicht weit her ist.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Ziemlich alarmistisch dieser Thread, gehe nicht davon aus dass es jetzt eine Flut von Anzeigen regnen wird |uhoh:



Oh, das war nicht die erste Anzeigen wegen ein paar Fotos und wird auch nicht die letzte sein.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



spin73 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Polemik, sondern oft genug die traurige Realität. Ich schau mir auch gerne Fangfotos an - ohne Frage. Aber bei manchen habe ich doch den Eindruck, das sie mit solchen Bildern eher ihr Ego befriedigen und außerhalb der Angelei es mit dem Selbstwertgefühl nicht weit her ist.



Und für diese "manchen" bezeichnest pauschal du die Fangfotos als Schwanzvergleich?
Was für eine Logik.
Schon mal ein Foto von einem Fisch gemacht?
Eine Zeitschrift Namens Blinker, Fisch& Fang etc. gekauft?


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Es liegt doch in der Natur des Menschen besondere Dinge, Erfolge, besondere Fänge mit anderen zu teilen.


Ich finde nicht, dass ausgeprägtes I-net Posen in der Natur des Menschen liegt, ist nur Ausdruck unserer Leistungsgesellschaft, wo man meint sich selbst und anderen etwas beweisen zu müssen!
Da geht es nur um Staussymbole und nicht nur ein Mercedes oder Audi sind ein Statussymbol, dass kann auch ein 25Kg Wasserschwein sein!

Vollkommen unabhängig davon, was eine Staatsanwaltschaft denkt, bin ich es leid meine Reputation als Angler, von solchen Kollegen kaputt posen zu lassen!
Denn was diese Typen da an dem Pay Lake (aber auch an freien Gewässern)treiben, ist zu recht fragwürdig!
Ich sitze zwangsläufig mit denen in einem Boot!


Jürgen


----------



## spin73 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@Sharpo

Natürlich hab ich auch schon mal nen Fisch geknipst, aber deshalb gehe ich nicht Angeln! Ich gehe Angeln um an der frischen Luft zu sein, meinen Jagdtrieb zu befriedigen und die Natur zu genießen. Man bekommt einfach mal den Kopf frei.

Selbstverständlich habe ich auch schon mal Zeitschriften gekauft. Das spare ich mir aber schon seit einer ganzen Weile, weil außer massenhafter Werbung kaum noch informatives enthalten ist. Aber was hat das mit meiner Aussage zu tun? Und ja, bei MANCHEN halte ich den Angelhokuspokus für reine Egobefriedigung, und das vermeintliche Aufwerten des eigenen Selbstwertgefühls wie beim Auto-Tuning etc.


----------



## spin73 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@Taxidermist

Stimme ich zu 100% zu!


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



spin73 schrieb:


> Wer legt denn fest was "zu lange" ist bzw. wie kann man das denn wissenschaftlich festmachen?



Das ist genau das Problem. Gesetze müssen einigermaßen offen bleiben, damit man sie auslegen kann, müssen aber auch konkret genug sein, damit man eine gewisse Rechtssicherheit hat.
Ob ein Fisch maßig ist oder ob man eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit hat, merkt man schon fast, bevor er im Kescher landet. Das Prozedere Schlachten bzw. abhaken und zurücksetzen dauert dann eigentlich weniger als eine Minute.
Man darf halt Tieren keinen unnötigen Stress zufügen und sollte laut Gesetz das alles möglichst kurz halten. Wenn man dann mal eben schnell noch ein Foto macht, was vlt. noch mal ein paar Sekunden dauert, würde wahrscheinlich kaum jemand was sagen. Aber diese Stundenlangen Orgien und Schauergeschichten von denen man hört, wie zum Beispiel, dass man Waller ja anbinden kann um dann am nächsten Tag bei besserem Licht Fotos zu machen, dafür wird kein normaler Mensch Verständnis haben und auch den meisten Anglern ist so ein Verhalten zu wider.

Wie gesagt sind solche Eskapaden aber auch durch die bisherige Gesetzeslage verboten. Wird so jemand erwischt, bekommt er eine Anzeige und die Sache nimmt ihren Lauf.

Werden aber Stundenlange Fotoshootings mit unfreiwilligen Models zum Standard, ist die Staatsanwaltschaft halt irgendwann gezwungen zu handeln.

Und wie viele hier auch schon bemerkt haben, liegt ja auch was im argen. Wenn ich bei youtube Videos sehe, wo 12-14 jährige einen 15cm Barsch zig Minuten in die Kamera halten, während sie dozieren, wie sie den nun gefangen haben, da denke ich mir. So manch ein Teamangler sollte mal über seine Vorbildrolle nachdenken.

Vergleichbare Sachverhalte, in denen eine übermäßige Strapazierung von Freiheiten zu schärferen Gesetzen geführt hat, gibt es zu hauf. Zu nennen ist zum Beispiel Alkohoverbot in der Öffentlichkeit im sonst so liberalen Deutschland. Verbot von Zelten am Gewässer etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Nur mal so, um das rechtlich etwas einzuordnen:

2 Angler, gleicher Tag, gleicher See...

Beide fangen zum gleichen Zeitpunkt je einen 10 Kilo Karpfen.

Beide machen ein Erinnerungsfoto.

Innerhalb einer Minute ist bei beiden der Karpfen wieder zurück im Wasser.

Der eine wollte zwar Karpfen mitnehmen, der war aber für ihn zu groß.

Der andere wollte nur Karpfen angeln, aber nicht mitnehmen.

Der erste darf das - rechtlich.

Der zweite ist ein Tierquäler - rechtlich...

(mal unabhängig davon, wie ein Staatsanwalt dem zweiten die Motivation des "von vorne herein nicht mitnehmen-Wollens" beweisen will, solange ders nicht zugibt.)...


----------



## kati48268 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



S.Gajda schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt das den richtigen Leuten endlich mal einen Denkanstoß...


Wenn nicht mal Angler peilen, wohin die Schüsse wirklich zielen... #d #q


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, dass ausgeprägtes I-net Posen in der Natur des Menschen liegt, ist nur Ausdruck unserer Leistungsgesellschaft, wo man meint sich selbst und anderen etwas beweisen zu müssen!
> Da geht es nur um Staussymbole und nicht nur ein Mercedes oder Audi sind ein Statussymbol, dass kann auch ein 25Kg Wasserschwein sein!
> 
> Vollkommen unabhängig davon, was eine Staatsanwaltschaft denkt, bin ich es leid meine Reputation als Angler, von solchen Kollegen kaputt posen zu lassen!
> ...



Früher wurde der Fisch ausgestopft und an die Wand genagelt.

Wer es sich leisten konnte hat auch ein Foto gemacht.

Sicherlich ist es heute extremer. Jeder hat ein Handy und somit eine Kamera dabei.

Aber um welche Fotos reden wir? Um die des gemeinen Anglers oder um die Werbefotos diverser Damen und Herren für gewisse Zeitschriften und Händler?

Kann man einen neuen Wobbler etc. mit einem Mini- Barsch verkaufen?
Feederfutter mit Null Fangfotos?

Man sollte hier schon Unterscheiden zwischen Fotos für Werbezwecke oder Erinnerungsfotos von gemeinen Anglern.


----------



## spin73 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht mal Angler peilen, wohin die Schüsse wirklich zielen... #d #q



"Die" Angler peilen das sehr wohl. Aber denkst du ernsthaft das sich an den Gegebenheiten dadurch auch nur irgendwas ändert?

Das Ganze ist hauptsächlich ein gesellschaftliches Problem wie Taxidermist und fordperfect schon richtig anmerkten. In  einer Gesellschaft, wo nur noch Leistung und Erfolg zählen, suchen sich  die beruflich weniger Erfolgreichen halt andere Bereiche in  denen sie etwas darstellen und glänzen können. Hier speziell ist es das Angeln, aber dies findet man fast überall.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



spin73 schrieb:


> "Die" Angler peilen das sehr wohl. Aber denkst du ernsthaft das sich an den Gegebenheiten dadurch auch nur irgendwas ändert?
> 
> Das Ganze ist hauptsächlich ein gesellschaftliches Problem wie Taxidermist und fordperfect schon richtig anmerkten. In  einer Gesellschaft, wo nur noch Leistung und Erfolg zählen, suchen sich  die *gesellschaftlich weniger Erfolgreichen* halt andere Bereiche in  denen sie etwas darstellen und glänzen können. Hier speziell ist es das Angeln, aber dies findet man fast überall.




:vik::vik::vik::vik:

Merkst Du eigentlich welchen [edit by Admin: auch wenns ein emotionales Thema ist, bitte Ton vernünftig halten. Danke] Du schreibst?


----------



## spin73 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber um welche Fotos reden wir? Um die des gemeinen Anglers oder um die Werbefotos diverser Damen und Herren für gewisse Zeitschriften und Händler?



Du verstehst mich einfach falsch. Über Werbefotos rede ich hier nicht, auch nicht über den gemeinen Angler und sein Erinnerungsfoto vom großen Fisch. 

 Ich  rede von den Leuten, die tagtäglich irgendwelche Fangbilder posten  und deren einziger Lebensinhalt eben nur dieser zu sein scheint. Da  wird nur noch geangelt, um wieder einen möglichst noch größeren Fisch  fotografieren zu können und den dann in möglichst vielen Foren und Blogs  zu posten. Das ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar und hat mit Angeln, wie ich es verstehe, eigentlich nichts zu tun. Das ist reine Selbstdarstellung und sonst nichts.

Im übrigen meinte ich beruflich und nicht gesellschaftlich.


----------



## pro-release (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Selbst dran schuld, kann ich da nur sagen. Wer sich mit dicken Fischen im Internet brüstet und dazu darauf hinweist die Fische wieder zurückgesetzt zu haben, der muss einfach damit rechnen.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



spin73 schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich einfach falsch. Über Werbefotos rede ich hier nicht, auch nicht über den gemeinen Angler und sein Erinnerungsfoto vom großen Fisch.
> 
> Ich  rede von den Leuten, die tagtäglich irgendwelche Fangbilder posten  und deren einziger Lebensinhalt eben nur dieser zu sein scheint. Da  wird nur noch geangelt, um wieder einen möglichst noch größeren Fisch  fotografieren zu können und den dann in möglichst vielen Foren und Blogs  zu posten. Das ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar und hat mit Angeln, wie ich es verstehe, eigentlich nichts zu tun.



Sorry, dem kann ich nicht folgen.
Die getätigte Unterstellung ist in meinen Augen anmaßend.
Einige meinen evtl. sich damit profilieren zu müssen. aber dies ist deren Sache und ich erlaube mir darüber kein urteil zu fällen. So anmassend bin ich nicht um jetzt daraus einen weniger gesellschaftliche oder berufliche erfolg abzuleiten.
und...im grunde: jedem das seine.

Der Lebensinhalt muss ja neben den Fotos posten auch noch min. Angeln sein.


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> :vik::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Merkst Du eigentlich welchen [edit by Admin: auch wenns ein emotionales Thema ist, bitte Ton vernünftig halten. Danke] Du schreibst?



So falsch ist das gar nicht. Gilt sogar nicht nur für Leistungsgesellschaften sondern generell für alle Menschen.
Für Hobbies gibt es im wesentlichen zwei Motive. Einmal das sogenannte Flowerlebnis, was kurz gesagt, dass Aufgehen in der Tätigkeit ist, und halt Erfolgserlebnisse, die wir alle brauchen. Und ganz ehrlich, es gibt doch eine riesige Anzahl an Berufen, die beides nicht gerade für jeden bieten.

Bei manchen Videos, die man so im Internet findet, fehlt eigentlich nur der Soundtrack von Koyaanisqatsi.

Und @ Thomas. Der erste Angler hat vermutlich eine Kühlbox oder eine Tüte dabei. Der zweite hat ca. 15kg Gepäck zum Vermessen und Fotografieren/Katalogisieren des Fisches dabei, die jegliche Wünsche eines Eichamtes erfüllen würden .


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> und hat mit Angeln, wie ich es verstehe, eigentlich nichts zu tun


Und jeder muss so angeln wie Du es verstehst?

Das Forum vom Anglerboard ist Gott sei Dank für alle Angler da.

Für die, die fotografieren - lebende oder tote Fische, gut oder weniger gut aufgenommen, verfremdet oder nicht..

Oder für die, die eh nicht fotografieren (können oder wollen)..


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Man sollte hier schon Unterscheiden zwischen Fotos für Werbezwecke oder Erinnerungsfotos von gemeinen Anglern.



Leider ist es aber so das sich die sogenannten "normalen" Angler an diesen Werbebotschaften orientieren und nacheifern!
Das höchste Ziel eines Hantas ist es doch selbst zum Teamangler berufen zu werden, der Adelstitel sozusagen.
Vor kurzem versuchte son Typ, der sich inzwischen in meinem Verein in den Vorstand hochgedient hat, mich mit der Aussage zu beeindrucken:
"Er sei ja schließlich Teamangler!", für mich eher Disqualifikation!



> Früher wurde der Fisch ausgestopft und an die Wand genagelt.
> 
> Wer es sich leisten konnte hat auch ein Foto gemacht.



Im Unterschied zu heute, hing das Präparat zu Hause an der Wand und wurde höchstens im kleinen Kreis herumgezeigt, gleiches galt für Photoabzüge. Und wenn sich jemand zu Höherem berufen fühlte, wurde der Fisch noch irgendeinem Angelmagazin für die Liste gemeldet.
Heute gibt es da ein deutlich erweitertes "Sendebewußtsein", was eben auch zu Exzessen führt, wo Fische wegen besserer Bildqualität zunächst mal gehältert werden, aufwändige Nachbearbeitung der Bilder inclusive.
Gut, letzteres wird dem Fisch egal sein, dann schwimmt er ja (selbstverständlich) wieder.
Um zum Ziel, also ein gutes Bild vom Throphäenfisch (Sportgerät) zu machen, wird nebenher noch zentnerweise Futter verklappt, als ob es kein Morgen gibt!

Aber egal, wie Thomas auch schon sagte, heute steht der Hanta im Focus der Öffentlichkeit, morgen der ambitionierte Spinnfischer, oder der Stippangler.
Deshalb gehen solche Auswüchse uns alle etwas an!

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



pro-release schrieb:


> Selbst dran schuld, kann ich da nur sagen. Wer sich mit dicken Fischen im Internet brüstet und dazu darauf hinweist die Fische wieder zurückgesetzt zu haben, der muss einfach damit rechnen.



Klar, wer offiziell kundtut Angeln zu gehen ohne einen anerkannten vernüftigen Grund zu haben muss mit den Konsequenzen rechnen.


----------



## KarstenM (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Wenn ich bei uns am Teich die Jungangler beim Karpfenangeln sehe, die einen Karfen im Karpfensack ( kannte ich bis dahin garnicht) haben, weil der Kollege mit der Kamera erst später nachkommt, dann wäre ich auch gerne mal Staatsanwalt.

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand den Sinn von diesen Säcken erklären? Wozu brauchen die C&R Hunta eine Möglichkeit fische zu hältern? Und kommt mir jetzt nicht damit, dass denen ja keiner beweisen kann, dass sie die Fische keine Fische mitnehmen wollen! Ich bin selber Angler und kein Anwalt, aber auch kein Vollidiot!

In diesem Sinne, alle verknacken die so eine S...... machen und diejenigen die es hier schönreden und rechtfertigen wollen gleich mit! Ohne solche Leute hätten wir viele Probleme garnicht!


----------



## vergeben (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Was ich mich mal frag:Wenn man als Catch und Decide-Angler mal "erwischt" wird beim Fotos machen und zurücksetzen, wie das dann in der Öffentlichkeit dasteht.
> Beispielsweise als Karpfenangler: Man nimmt gern mal n Kleinen mit für Weihnachten oder Ostern, käme aber nie auf die Idee nen Großen mitzunehmen. Man argumentiert, man wollte zwar einen Kleinen, "essbaren", möchte aber den Großen nicht umlegen und dennoch ein Erinnerungsfoto an den sagenhaften Fang...Das muss ja nichtmal gelogen sein, aber was sagt die Nichtangelnde Bevölkerung dazu?
> 
> Kenn das nur von sehr vielen nicht angelnden Bekannten, dann wird gefragt, wenn ich n Bild von nem großen hab: "Der schwimmt aber wieder, oder?" Und wenn dann die beruhigende Antwort kommt: "Ja, 90% meiner Fische leben noch, ich nehm nur hin und wieder nen Kleinen mit" wird das fast ausnahmslos als sehr gut angesehen.



Von daher bleib ich völlig gelassen. Das geht wieder unter. Wenn nicht gerade das nächste Flugzeug abgestürzt ist oder ein Erdbeben tausende dahinrafft, sind die Zeitungen doch für jeden reißerischen Artikel dankbar.
Wir wissen, daß wir Fische, die wir nicht mitnehmen können (nicht maßig etc.) so sanft wie möglich behandeln. Und Menschen mit Verstand auch.

Angler, die ihren Fang vor dem Zurücksetzen filmen, "stundenlang" posieren und das auf jeder Plattform breittreten, haben es IMHO nicht besser verdient. Wer so dämlich ist, muß mit den Konsequenzen leben.

Mann kann einen Ausnahmefisch für sich als Erinnerung festhalten, aber das sollte so schnell und behutsam wie möglich erfolgen. Aber muß wirklich *jeder* größere Fisch fotografiert werden?

Wir haben es auch ein wenig selbst in der Hand, den radikalen "Tierschützern" keine Angriffsfläche zu bieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aber egal, wie Thomas auch schon sagte, heute steht der Hanta im Focus der Öffentlichkeit, morgen der ambitionierte Spinnfischer, oder der Stippangler.


Eben - und zwar unabhängig von Auswüchsen - weil die Schützer versuchen, mittels der Justiz das Angeln ganz wegzukriegen.

Weil sie dazu in der Bevölkerung keine Mehrheit kriegen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=287667), brauchen sie halt die Justizkrücke und ihre zugegeben weit bessere Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, als das was "unsere" Verbände so hinkriegen....


----------



## vergeben (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr...walt-verstoss-gegen-tierschutz--86651849.html
> 
> Staatsanwaltschaft Offenburg sieht das fotografieren lebender Fische als Tierquälerei, ob die als Ordnungswidrigkeit oder Straftat bewertet werden wird, ist noch offen.
> 
> Die Angler, die durch Fotos ermittelt wurden, sollen entsprechend angezeigt werden.



Dem würde ich vor Gericht sehr gelassen entgegensehen. Wenn ein *Foto* beweisen soll, daß der darauf zu sehende Fisch noch lebt, bin ich auf den Richter gespannt. :q:q:q


----------



## spin73 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und jeder muss so angeln wie Du es verstehst?
> 
> Das Forum vom Anglerboard ist Gott sei Dank für alle Angler da.
> 
> ...




Nein Thomas. So habe und hatte ich das weder hier geschrieben noch gemeint. 

Es geht mir um die zunehmenden Exzesse und das Angeln nur aus dem Grund, um zu fotografieren und damit zu posen. Dies ist MEINER Meinung nach eine Pervertierung und hat mit dem eigentlichen Angeln nichts mehr zu tun. Das muss weder jemand für sich übernehmen noch gut finden.


----------



## joedreck (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



pro-release schrieb:


> Selbst dran schuld, kann ich da nur sagen. Wer sich mit dicken Fischen im Internet brüstet und dazu darauf hinweist die Fische wieder zurückgesetzt zu haben, der muss einfach damit rechnen.




RICHTIG! Genau das ist nämlich kein Problem. Wenn ich Sätze wie "der schwimmt natürlich wieder" unter Fangfotos im Internet lese, kommt es mir hoch. Solche Aussagen sind für mich reine Dummheit. 
Jeder der sich halbwegs informiert weiß was in Deutschland gem. Tierschutzgesetz erlaubt bzw. verboten ist. 
Und eben dieses "schwimmt NATÜRLICH wieder" impliziert (meines Erachtens nach) schon die fehlende Absicht einen Fisch mitnehmen zu wollen. 
Wer das in dieser Form öffentlich macht, sollte sich bei der aktuellen 68er Generation in der Judikative mal nicht wundern, wenn er angezeigt wird. 

Ein Jeder kann in Deutschland so gut wie alles machen. Er kann den Fang verwerten, kann ihn fotografieren und auch zurück ins Wasser setzen. Aber warum macht man das nicht halbwegs intelligent?
Wenn ein Karpfen zurückgesetzt wird, sagt er war zu groß. Oder nicht euer Zielfisch. Stellt euch doch nicht absichtlich dumm oder trotzig an. Und wenn ihr es tut: meckert nicht über Tierrechtler oder Staatsanwaltschaften. Die Staatsanwaltschaft MUSS ermitteln wenn der Verdacht einer Straftat vorliegt. Was bei rumkommt entscheidet sich auch in diesem Falle noch.


----------



## B.Mech (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Leute keine Sorge, ich lach mich über so einen Bullshit immer kaputt. Die grünen halt, die wollen ja auch das Jagen abschaffen usw. Lächerlicher Haufen bekiffter Ahnungsloser ^^


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Leider ist es aber so das sich die sogenannten "normalen" Angler an diesen Werbebotschaften orientieren und nacheifern!
> Das höchste Ziel eines Hantas ist es doch selbst zum Teamangler berufen zu werden, der Adelstitel sozusagen.
> Vor kurzem versuchte son Typ, der sich inzwischen in meinem Verein in den Vorstand hochgedient hat, mich mit der Aussage zu beeindrucken:
> "Er sei ja schließlich Teamangler!", für mich eher Disqualifikation!
> ...



So ist halt die gesellschaftliche Entwicklung. Es gibt sicherlich Dinge die Du und auch ich heute nicht gut finden für unsere Enkel wohl aber in der Zukunft normal sind.
Genauso könnte man über das Angeln im 21 Jahrhundert diskutieren in wie weit dies noch Gesellschaftlich nötig ist.  
Dies finden ja auch einige viele absolut unnötig.


----------



## GeorgeB (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich lese den Artikel, und googel mal kurz den Anzeigeerstatter. So wie Professor Tinca(zu spät gesehen). Bei der Bildersuche sehe ich einen alten Mann. In der Textsuche sind die ersten 3 Treffer Berichte darüber, wen dieser Mann schon alles angezeigt hat, und mit wem er vor Gericht im Clinch liegt. Das reicht mir. Wenn Knöllchen-Horst mich anzeigt, mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen, ob ich in Zukunft noch Auto fahren darf.



> sharpo schrieb:
> Es liegt doch in der Natur des Menschen besondere Dinge, Erfolge, besondere Fänge mit anderen zu teilen.



Mag sein. Aber nicht "des" Menschen, sondern (zu) vieler(!) Menschen. Wer das weiß sollte aber auch wissen, dass einen mindestens ebenso viele andere Menschen für diese "Erfolge" nicht unbedingt lieben. Im Gegenteil. Sie legen es als Prahlerei aus. Wenn diese "Erfolge" dann auch noch mit dem Zeitgeist der aktuellen Moralistenszene kollidieren, erwarten dich Anzeigen. Das war immer schon so. Kannze machen nix. Schießen darfsse ja nich.

Zumindest in meinem Umfeld wir die Angelei zunehmend positiv aufgefasst. Vor allem wenn ich sie in einen Zusammenhang mit der Esserei bringe. "Ich will wissen, was ich esse, und bin gerne in der Natur." Nur positive Feedbacks. Der Ton macht die Musike.

Poserei mit fetten Fischen, dicken Oberarmen und tiefer gelegten Autos kommt in kleinen, überschaubaren Szenen meist junger Leute gut an. Brunftschreie junger Hirsche. Dient der Arterhaltung. Normal. Die Mehrheit in der Bevölkerung mag das aber nicht. Warum auch immer. Das kann man wissen, und sollte man vermeiden, wenn man Ärger aus dem Weg gehen will. Fotos mit erlegten Elefanten waren früher auch mal der Brüller. Heute wird man dafür geächtet.

Wir Angler müssen unser Hobby positiv darstellen, auf Prahlerei verzichten, und die Zeichen der Zeit erkennen. Dann werden wir weiterhin vernünftig unserem Hobby nachgehen können. Vor allem nehmen wir damit der kleinen Minderheit von Denunzianten und "Öko-Taliban" den Wind aus den Segeln. Diese Typen mag nämlich auch kaum jemand.


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



spin73 schrieb:


> In  einer Gesellschaft, wo nur noch Leistung und Erfolg zählen, suchen sich  die beruflich weniger Erfolgreichen halt andere Bereiche in  denen sie etwas darstellen und glänzen können..


Trifft bestimmt auf einige poster zu. Aber der anteil bei kontrolleuren und vorstandsmitgliedern liegt um ein vielfaches höher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



joedreck schrieb:


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft MUSS ermitteln wenn der Verdacht einer Straftat vorliegt. Was bei rumkommt entscheidet sich auch in diesem Falle noch.


Vernünftige Staatsanwaltschaften (schon zigfach vorgekommen) stellen bei sonem Pillepalle schlicht ein..............


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - und zwar unabhängig von Auswüchsen - weil die Schützer versuchen, mittels der Justiz das Angeln ganz wegzukriegen.
> 
> Weil sie dazu in der Bevölkerung keine Mehrheit kriegen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=287667), brauchen sie halt die Justizkrücke und ihre zugegeben weit bessere Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, als das was "unsere" Verbände so hinkriegen....



Und wer ist dann Schuld, wenn sie das schaffen sollten oder zumindest Teilerfolge erreichen?
Wenn ich auch als Angler den Tierrechtlern und auch manchem übereifrigen Umweltschützer in vielem nicht Recht geben würde, so erkenne ich doch zumindest an, dass  diese vor allem aus innerer Überzeugung handeln und versuchen ein Unrecht zu beseitigen.

Und ich denke, dass auch der Großteil der Bevölkerung das Trophäenfischen kategorisch ablehnen würde. Das Resultat kann dann schnell mal eine Überregulierung sein.  Die kommt aber erst zu Stande, wenn man etwas regulieren muss. Schuld daran haben dann aber nicht die Aktivisten.


----------



## cafabu (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



KarstenM schrieb:


> Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand den Sinn von diesen Säcken erklären? Wozu brauchen die C&R Hunta eine Möglichkeit fische zu hältern? Und kommt mir jetzt nicht damit, dass denen ja keiner beweisen kann, dass sie die Fische keine Fische mitnehmen wollen! Ich bin selber Angler und kein Anwalt, aber auch kein Vollidiot!


 
Der Fisch muss doch "artgerecht" aufbewart werden bis die Witterungsverhältnisse für ein Foto optimal sind.

So stand das mal vor langer Zeit in einem Herstellerwebetext
Carsten


----------



## spin73 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Genauso könnte man über das Angeln im 21 Jahrhundert diskutieren in wie weit dies noch Gesellschaftlich nötig ist.
> Dies finden ja auch einige viele absolut unnötig.



Ich denke eher das Angeln, Jagd & Co. wieder an Bedeutung zunehmen werden. In einer Gesellschaft voller Reizüberflutung und belanglosem Informationsüberfluß sehnt man sich nach einfachen und greifbaren Dingen.


----------



## KarstenM (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

So habe ich mir das gedacht, danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



spin73 schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das Angeln, Jagd & Co. wieder an Bedeutung zunehmen werden. In einer Gesellschaft voller Reizüberflutung und belanglosem Informationsüberfluß sehnt man sich nach einfachen und greifbaren Dingen.


Hoffentlich

[youtube1]TgczQGZScQQ[/youtube1]


----------



## kridkram (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Also wenn ich mit meinem Sohn Nachtangeln gehe, kommt es vor, das tatsächlich am Nachmittag/Abend ein Karpfen beisst und mein Mass erfüllt. Wenn ich den dann sofort töte, könnte es durchaus passieren das er ungeniesbar wird bis wir am anderen Tag nach hause kommen. Dafür sind dann Karpfensäcke da, damit kann man sie wunderbar hältern und sie bleiben schön ruhig. Es sollte hier manche mehr ihren Kopf benutzen ehe sie was schreiben!

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> ich soll also beim Angeln Vorträge bei den eventuellen Zuschauern  halten, um mein rechtlich einwandfreies Handeln zu rechtfertigen?
> Was,n das fürn Quatsch?
> Und perfektionieren muss ich gar nichts, solange mein Handeln waidgerecht ist, ich bin beim Angeln und nicht bei einem Casting!


Aber hallo. Ich muss überhaupt nix erklären und mich auch vor niemandem rechtfertigen. Wenn ich Vorträge halten will, besorge ich mir ne Dozentenstelle an der Uni. Am Wasser will ich nicht mal mein eigenes Geschwätz hören.

Wenns nach mir geht, würde ich "kanadische Volleinsamkeit durch aktiven Misanthropismus" = Anlegen eines weitläufigen Gürtels aus schmucken Antipersonenminen rund um meinen Angelplatz praktizieren.

Ist hierzulande halt etwas schlecht durchführbar.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kridkram schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mit meinem Sohn Nachtangeln gehe, kommt es vor, das tatsächlich am Nachmittag/Abend ein Karpfen beisst und mein Mass erfüllt. Wenn ich den dann sofort töte, könnte es durchaus passieren das er ungeniesbar wird bis wir am anderen Tag nach hause kommen. Dafür sind dann Karpfensäcke da, damit kann man sie wunderbar hältern und sie bleiben schön ruhig.




Du setzt ihn dann aber nicht zurück.
Darum geht es aber hier.


----------



## gaerbsch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Tja da können sich die ganzen "Catch&think an release" Angler mal schön an die eigenen Nase fassen. Das ganze wird sicher noch weitere Kreise ziehen, dass aber mit den Karpfenanglern angefangen wird konnte man sich denken. Die Karpfenangelei nimmt mittlerweise Ausmaße an, die nicht mehr tragbar sind wenn es um das Thema Tierschutz geht. Viele, nicht ale fahren nur noch mit dem Ziel ans Wasser Ihren PB zu verbessern und ein schönes Foto zu machen. Einen Verwertungsgedanken gibt es nicht mehr. Und das kann man einem "Nichtangler" auch nicht mehr als sinvoll verkaufen. 

Was macht Ihr denn wenn einer fragt wie ein Karpfen schmeckt oder warum Ihr den Karpfen die halbe Nacht hältert? Sagt ihr dem "ausenstehenden" das man diese dicken vermosten Dinger eh nicht essen kann und ihr Nachts auch nur schlechte Fotos machen könnt? Das ist ja ne Prima Werbung für das Angelhobby.

Ihr müsst euch einfach mal überlegen wie das ganze für Leute wirkt die nichts mit der Angellei am Hut haben. Den kann man mittlerweile nicht mehr erklären was da vor sich geht...


----------



## KarstenM (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Wenn du den Sack so nutzt, sage ich da ja nichts gegen, aber gib mal Kapfensack in die Suche hier ein!

Wenn ich sowas lese geht mir der Hut hoch und dann sind für mich auch " Die Karpfenangler" alles Tierquäler und Idioten!

Wer sowas in der Öffentlichkeit schreibt zieht die ganze Gruppe in den Dreck und gibt Verallgemeinerungen den richtigen Nährboden!


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



spin73 schrieb:


> Nein Thomas. So habe und hatte ich das weder hier geschrieben noch gemeint.
> 
> Es geht mir um die zunehmenden Exzesse und das Angeln nur aus dem Grund, um zu fotografieren und damit zu posen. Dies ist MEINER Meinung nach eine Pervertierung und hat mit dem eigentlichen Angeln nichts mehr zu tun. Das muss weder jemand für sich übernehmen noch gut finden.



Welcher Angler geht nur Angeln um zu fotografieren?

Sind das nicht Fotographen? 

#q

Welcher Angler treibt es denn zum Exzess?

Wenn Du von Exzesse redest hast Du doch bestimmt einen speziellen im Blick oder verallgemeinerst Du nur auf Kosten aller?


----------



## angler1996 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

die Storry geht doch schon seit mind. Januar  2014

 bin ja mal gespannt , was mit Bildern beweisen will, außer der Existenz von Bildern


----------



## spin73 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Welcher Angler geht nur Angeln um zu fotografieren?
> 
> Sind das nicht Fotographen?
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid. Wenn man nicht verstehen will ist so eine Diskussion einfach sinnfrei. Ich habe nichts gegen eine sachliche Debatte. Meine Zeit verplämpern, muss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## zanderzone (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Und genau das ist der Grund, warum ich "fast" nur noch in Holland angeln gehe!! Deutschland nervt mich einfach nur noch!!!!


----------



## Lommel (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Hier geht es doch gar nicht um Fangbilder. Das ist nur ein weiterer Versuch das Angeln gesellschaftlich zu ächten, egal ob ihr die Fische zurücksetzt oder auch nicht.
In Deutschland wird immer wieder, von gewissen Schichten, versucht das Angeln zu reglementieren bzw. das Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung möglichst komplett zu unterbinden.
Wollen wir eigentlich Kinder die sich sinnvoll mit der Natur beschäftigen oder lieber eine Generation "Playstation".
Eine Reaktion des Verbandes wäre mal angebracht, aber nun ja, wir kennen ja unsere Schlafmützen. Das hier aber direkt wieder so ne C+R Debatte losgeht war auch zu erwarten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Lommel schrieb:


> Hier geht es doch gar nicht um Fangbilder. Das ist nur ein weiterer Versuch das Angeln gesellschaftlich zu ächten, egal ob ihr die Fische zurücksetzt oder auch nicht.
> In Deutschland wird immer wieder, von gewissen Schichten, versucht das Angeln zu reglementieren bzw. das Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung möglichst komplett zu unterbinden.
> Wollen wir eigentlich Kinder die sich sinnvoll mit der Natur beschäftigen oder lieber eine Generation "Playstation".
> Eine Reaktion des Verbandes wäre mal angebracht, aber nun ja, wir kennen ja unsere Schlafmützen. Das hier aber direkt wieder so ne C+R Debatte losgeht war auch zu erwarten.


So isses.....


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



spin73 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid. Wenn man nicht verstehen will ist so eine Diskussion einfach sinnfrei. Ich habe nichts gegen eine sachliche Debatte. Meine Zeit verplämpern, muss ich allerdings nicht.



Keine Argumente?

Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, dass man in DE zum Lachen in den Keller gehen muss.

Es posten einige Fotos von gefangenen Fischen im Internet und sonst wo und denen wird daraus ein Strick gedreht.
Das ist so als wenn wieder eine Gruppe von Leuten jedes halbnackte Frau auf Plakaten anzeigen würde wegen Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses.
Anschliessend sind die Damen es selber Schuld.

Oder wenn Mädels im Minirock rumlaufen und vergewaltigt werden. Selber Schuld warum tragen die auch einen Minirock?

Wir sind ein freies Land. Minirock tragen ist nicht verboten und auch Fangfotoss machen ist nicht verboten.


----------



## K.K.1978 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Moin!

Was für eine Aufregung, noch ist keiner verurteilt!

Wie in dem Bericht geschrieben, ist es nicht einfach die Angler in flagranti zu erwischen. Und das noch unter Zeugen.
Die Bilder aus dem Internet sind ebenfalls nicht aussagekräftig und es ist fragwürdig, ob diese zu einem ev. Verfahren zugelassen werden. Die Fische auf den Fotos könnten ja auch schon tod sein und einfach nur noch gut aussehen. #c

Bei uns im Verein wird auf Karpfenangler auch Jagd gemacht. 
Folgendes wurde beschlossen:
Die Fischereiaufseher sind angehalten, Angler mit großen Abhakmatten im Auge zu behalten. Auch dürfen Eimer, die nicht im privaten Bereich (z.B. Zelt) stehen geöffnet und kontrolliert werden. Wenn zuviel Futter (250 Gr. Boilies pro Tag sind zugelassen) gefunden wird, dann darf man Einpacken.
(Beim Fischen auf andere Arten, ist das Anfüttern mit bis zu 2 Kg Futter erlaubt.|uhoh

Angelplätze dürfen nicht länger als 24 Stunden besetzt gehalten werden. Danach wird man verscheucht. |evil:

Was für ein Unsinn! #q

Dabei haben wir große Seen und mehr als genug Platz für alle!

Leider ist unser Vorstand mit dem Nabu auf Du und Du. #d


Grüße


----------



## Spaulding (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

SChichten?

Warum Schichten?


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Bieroholiker schrieb:


> solange es nunmal verboten ist fische aus spass zu fangen muss sich keiner wundern wenn mal ne anzeige kommt. schon dreimal nicht wenn man damit brahlt und angibt. was keiner weis, macht keinen heiss...




Trifft genau den Kern !

Die Probleme ( Anzeigen ) gegen manche "Angler" sind selbst verschuldet und hausgemacht.

Wer posiert und erwischt wird, muß eventuell Konsequenzen befürchten; das ist auch Allen klar.

R.S.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Lommel schrieb:


> Hier geht es doch gar nicht um Fangbilder. Das ist nur ein weiterer Versuch das Angeln gesellschaftlich zu ächten, egal ob ihr die Fische zurücksetzt oder auch nicht.
> In Deutschland wird immer wieder, von gewissen Schichten, versucht das Angeln zu reglementieren bzw. das Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung möglichst komplett zu unterbinden.
> Wollen wir eigentlich Kinder die sich sinnvoll mit der Natur beschäftigen oder lieber eine Generation "Playstation".
> Eine Reaktion des Verbandes wäre mal angebracht, aber nun ja, wir kennen ja unsere Schlafmützen. Das hier aber direkt wieder so ne C+R Debatte losgeht war auch zu erwarten.



So ist es.

Mich ärgert dennoch dieses rumhacken auf die Leute die Fotos machen und diese einstellen.

Einfach irre was für eine Lebenseinstellung, Meinung einige haben.
Selber Fotos machen diese aber wohl nur im dunklen Keller sich anschauen.

Schlimm...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Bevor ich jetzt im Kreuzfeuer stehe ... ich bin auf eurer Seite was das angeln angeht und kein Freund unnötiger Beschneidungen ....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Staatsanwaltschaft Offenburg sieht das fotografieren lebender Fische als Tierquälerei, ob die als Ordnungswidrigkeit oder Straftat bewertet werden wird, ist noch offen.


Das Fotografieren lebender Fische ist und wird keine Tierquälerei werden. Verboten ist es einen Maßigen Fisch zurückzusetzen, da das reine Trophäen- und Spaßangeln verboten ist (und nur so wirklich eingehalten werden kann). Es muss eben zum Zwecke der Ernährung sein.
Bis hierhin nichts neues....

Die Fotos "sollen" lediglich dazu dienen die Angeklagten zu ermitteln oder Beweise für ein Vergehen zu finden.
Und das funktioniert auch nur dann, wenn der jeweilige Angler ausführlich Dokumentiert hat wie er den Fisch landet, Fotos davon macht um anschließend noch dokumentiert wie er den Fisch wieder zu Wasser lässt. (Hier ist der Angler gefragt, der mehr acht bei der Präsentation im Netz/Zeitungen geben muss)




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2 Angler, gleicher Tag, gleicher See...
> 
> Beide fangen zum gleichen Zeitpunkt je einen 10 Kilo Karpfen.
> 
> ...


Leider ist das auch nicht ganz richtig. Selbst der erste darf den Fisch nicht zurücksetzen. Denn "zu groß" haben wir in Deutschland nicht. Wenn der Fisch das Maß erreicht hat, dann muss er entnommen werden. Das selektive mitnehmen der Fische ist leider Gottes nicht erlaubt. 
Wer jetzt einen 2 Meter Waller als Beifang hat, der darf den nicht zurücksetzen. Der muss ihn entnehmen und verwerten. 
Die Regelung ist selten dämlich, weil hier klar ist wo das Problem liegt, aber anders kann man es anscheinende wohl nicht regeln.



B.Mech schrieb:


> Leute keine Sorge, ich lach mich über so einen Bullshit immer kaputt. Die grünen halt, die wollen ja auch das Jagen abschaffen usw. Lächerlicher Haufen bekiffter Ahnungsloser ^^


Die große Aufregung ist aber auch teilweise nachzuvollziehen. Auch wenn da bekiffte Öko-Doppelmoralisten unterwegs sind, der Angler wird mehr und mehr beschnitten. Und da geht es nicht um den einzelnen Angler, der sich daneben benimmt, sondern alle.

C&R ist eben sehr umstritten. Vor allem dann, wenn es nur um die Trophäen geht. Diese möchte man unterbinden. Und da man diese Handlung der Teilgruppe verhindern möchte, ist gleichzeitig JEDER Angler davon betroffen und muss alles Abschlagen, was eine bestimmte Größe erreicht hat. Das ist weder gut fürs Ökosystem, noch macht es großartig Sinn. 

Aber es ist der Kollateralschaden der entsteht, weil man den Schaden einer Teilgruppe verhindern möchte. Und das passiert leider zu oft.

Aus diesem Grund müssen wir Angler in Zukunft vorsichtig sein. Ich für meinen Teil gebe im Internet immer, wenn ich einen Fisch gefangen habe, an das ich diesen ordentlich verwertet habe. (oder ich sage nichts dazu)
Denn damit bin ich auf der sicheren Seite, mir kann keiner nachsagen das ich das Tier zum Spaß oder der Trophäe wegen aus dem Wasser gezogen habe. Und wenn es denn anders wäre, dann kann das auch keiner beweisen.


----------



## Spaulding (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Überlegt doch mal wieviel Videomaterial allein es von Gepose mit anschließendem Freilassen des Fisches gibt.
Das wäre eine absolute Farce, wenn die Jungs verknackt würden.

Entweder keiner oder alle und nicht derjenige, der grad angeschissen wird.

Ach, der Staat macht sich Gedanken um das Wohl von Tieren, is ja putzig.
Aber auch nur wenn die Knete nicht stimmt.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Huiiii, na hier gehts ja heiss her! |krach:

Leude, Leude, Emotionen sind ja wichtig und haben ihre Berechtigung, sollten aber doch nicht gänzlich blind für andere Meinungen machen. 

Warum immer so schwarz-weiss malen, pauschalisieren, abgrenzen? Wenn ein Staatsanwalt sich mit dieser Thematik auseinandersetzt, ist das doch nicht automatisch der (Angel-) Weltuntergang. 

Was könnte denn schlimmstenfalls geschehen, wenn das (wie-auch-immer definierte) ZU lange Fotografieren von lebenden Fischen unter Strafe gestellt werden würde? 

Würden dann die Zeitschriften aussterben? Würden dann Massen von Anglern ihrem geliebten Hobby nicht mehr nachgehen können? Würde dann die Angelindustrie pleite gehen und alle gesponsorten Angelprofis elendig verhungern?#d

Das Leben ist doch geprägt von Veränderungen. Manch einer sieht darin eine Herausforderung, andere eine Last. Welche Gruppe von Menschen gestaltet die Welt wohl mehr?

Meine Erfahrungen mit zuschauenden Nichtanglern sind übrigens größtenteils sehr positiv verlaufen. Ich bin dankbar für jede Chance, ein anderes Bild vom Angler und Angeln an sich zu vermitteln, wenn Interesse bekundet wird. Nur mit eigener Offenheit statt mit Abgrenzung kann man doch mehr Verständnis erreichen. (Das ist doch tatsächlich nicht nur beim Angeln so!!!#h)

Schnelles, vernünftiges Versorgen der Beute, egal ob der Fisch zurückgesetzt wird oder im Kochtopf landet, sollte selbstverständlich sein. Vernünftig heißt in diesem Fall, dass ich mir VOR dem Fang Gedanken gemacht habe, wie ich den Fisch versorge und behandel. Das kann jeder optimieren und es schadet gar nichts, sogar MEHR zu erfüllen, als geltende Gesetze vorschreiben. Vernünftig heißt aber auch, dass der Schutz und die Minimierung der Schmerzen jedes gefangenen Fisches an erster Stelle kommen. Und das geht z. B. mit Hältern und Foto-Sessions nicht zusammen. 

Ob es wirklich wichtig ist, lebende Fische zu fotografieren und als Trophäe auszustellen, und wenn ja, warum |kopfkrat, kann sich jeder Angler selbst einmal eingehend fragen. Für solche philosophischen Denkansätze gibt es z. B. beim nächsten Angeltrip doch normalerweise reichlich Gelegenheit...

In diesen Sinne...

Carsten


----------



## huchenfan_in (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich wart nur drauf, dass Angelzeitungen nur noch unter der Theke erhältlich sind. 

Über dieses Land kann man echt nur noch den Kopf schütteln...


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Natürlich geht es hierbei um Catch und Release. Das ist ja auch das Thema des Threads. Würden die Leute da Karpfen fangen und Essen, hätte es gar keine Anzeigen gegeben.
Was viel eher zu erwarten war und was auch eingetreten ist, dass hier alle "Feindbilder der Angler" in einen Topf gehauen werden und eine muntere Verschwörung gegen die Angler an sich heraufbeschworen wird und sich viele solidarisch stellen, um gemeinsam stark gegen die Illuminaten oder sonstwen zu sein.

Es ging hier schon gegen Peta, gegen den NABU, gegen Vegetarier, gegen die Grünen etc. etc.. Es ist nie gut, wenn man die Gesellschaft nur auf Grund eines einzigen Merkmals in gut und böse aufteilt, besonders dann nicht, wenn es nur ein angenommenes Merkmal ist. Es gibt garantiert einige Naturschützer, die Angeln gehen und auch bei den Grünen wird es einige Angler geben.

Denn es gibt eine real existierende Schnittmenge zwischen Naturschutz und Angelei, aber leider ist nicht jeder Angler auch gleich Naturschützer, auch wenn das gerne immer wieder stark betont wird.

Wenn ich am Wasser sitze, dann habe ich weniger Sorge, dass ein nicht angelnder Passant vorbei kommt, als dass sich ein Angler neben mich setzt. An sich ist es schön gemeinsam dem Hobby zu fröhnen, aber man muss leider immer wieder eine lange Reihe von Plattitüden, Vorurteilen und zum Teil auch Rassismus oder auch maßlose Prahlerei und Poserei befürchten.


----------



## Schönbucher (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Grund, warum ich "fast" nur noch in Holland angeln gehe!! Deutschland nervt mich einfach nur noch!!!!



 Schade das nicht alle C+R Angler so denken wie du und nach Holland und Frankreich fahren dann gäbe es in Deutschland diese Diskusionen nicht und die wahren Angler hätten ihre Ruhe.


----------



## Spaulding (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Soll das jetzt witzig sein oder muss ich bös werden?


----------



## gaerbsch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Mittlerweile sind die viele ANgler einfach nur Heuchler.... 
Die meissten sagen das sie mit Verstand an die Sache gehen, und bei jedem Fisch sinvoll entscheiden ob Sie Ihn freilassen oder nicht... soviel mal zur Theorie.
Die Realität sieht anders aus. Grundsätzlich muss man schon mal mit der Film und Fotoausrüstung ans Wasser gehen. Dann wird sich ohne Ende vor der Kamera aufgegeilt wenn ein dicker beisst, dann wenn es passt ein paar Fotos oder doch hältern oder anbinden weil eine Wolke die Sonne verdeckt. Das ganze artet immer mehr aus und da muss sich keiner wundern wenn dann mal einer kritisch nachfragt. Die Angellei hat sich komplett verändert. Da gibt es fast keinen mehr der zum Angeln geht um sich lecker was für die Pfanne zu fangen. Ein Außenstehender würde das verstehen, aber vor der Anglercommunity muss man sich ja schämen wenn man mal nen maßigen Zander abschlägt. Des weiteren haben mittlerweile auch viele entdeckt das man da ein bisschen Kohle verdienen kann. Da ist die Devise Kohle > Tierschutz. Köder lassen sich nunmal nur verkaufen wenn sie in deinem Dicken Fisch hängen...


----------



## KarstenM (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich habe jetzt mal ganz kurz Youtube bemüht und das erste Video genommen, das ich gefunden habe. Die Jungs zeigen das freilassen nicht, also sind sie nicht ganz doof, aber machen wir uns mal nichts vor...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aENHutAamYs

Und so werden die Karpfenangler wahrgenommen, Poser die nur C&R betreiben und nach PB`s jagen!

So finde ich es auch nicht im Sinne des Tierschutzes!


----------



## labralehn (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Was wäre denn nun gewesen, wenn an dem See ein Entnahmeverbot von Fischen besteht. die eine gewisse Grösse erreicht haben? 

Es gibt diese Regelung z.B. an einigen Seen in Bayern. Dort steht auf der Erlaubniskarte, daß bestimmte Fische, welche die Größe X erreicht haben schonend zu behandeln und  zurückzusetzen sind.

Es steht aber nirgends, daß auf diese Fische nicht geangelt werden darf.

Das Ganze muss auch offiziell so abgesegnet worden sein, sonst würde es nicht auf den Erlaubniskarten (Gastkarten) stehen.

Es handelt sich dabei um Welse, Zander, Hechte, Karpfen und Graskarpfen. Graskarpfen sind generell wieder zurückzusetzen.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Schönbucher schrieb:


> Schade das nicht alle C+R Angler so denken wie du und nach Holland und Frankreich fahren dann gäbe es in Deutschland diese Diskusionen nicht und die wahren Angler hätten ihre Ruhe.




Schade, dass man das Angeln in DE nicht verbietet, dann gebe es diese Diskussion nicht und wir wahren  Naturschützer hätten dann endlich unsere Ruhe.


----------



## Spaulding (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Da sind mir die Jungs der ausufernden Karpfenablichterei deutlich lieber als die, die mit dem Grundsatz Fleischbeschauffung ans Wasser gehn.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Schade das nicht alle C+R Angler so denken wie du und nach Holland und Frankreich fahren dann gäbe es in Deutschland diese Diskusionen nicht und die wahren Angler hätten ihre Ruhe




Erbärmlicher geht es nicht mehr .... jaja die wahren Angler...


Muss ich mich jetzt auch als Deutscher Autofahrer auch schämen, weil ich nen KIA fahre und keinen Benz?


Das Thema geht uns ALLE an. Denn die Tierschützer / Tierrechlter geben erst auf - wenn es in ganz D KEINEN einzigen Angler mehr gibt. Aber das verstehen einige nicht und schieben jeder Partei die Schuld in die Schuhe....


----------



## KarstenM (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



labralehn schrieb:


> Was wäre denn nun gewesen, wenn an dem See ein Entnahmeverbot von Fischen besteht. die eine gewisse Grösse erreicht haben?
> 
> Es gibt diese Regelung z.B. an einigen Seen in Bayern. Dort steht auf der Erlaubniskarte, daß bestimmte Fische, welche die Größe X erreicht haben schonend zu behandeln und  zurückzusetzen sind.
> 
> ...




Hätte, wäre, wenn.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das Thema geht uns ALLE an. Denn die Tierschützer / Tierrechlter geben erst auf - wenn es in ganz D KEINEN einzigen Angler mehr gibt. Aber das verstehen einige nicht und schieben jeder Partei die Schuld in die Schuhe....


So isses.......


----------



## KarstenM (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So isses.......



Und wenn wir hier alle nur jeden Mist verteidigen und beschönigen, haben wir es auch nicht anders verdient!


----------



## Spaulding (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich schau jetzt nicht mehr hier rein.
Absolut lächerlich.

"Denn die Tierschützer / Tierrechlter geben erst auf - wenn es in ganz D KEINEN einzigen Angler mehr gibt"

Und der Admin unterstreicht diesen Mist.

Ich komm mir hier vor wie bei der Bild.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Spaulding schrieb:


> Ich schau jetzt nicht mehr hier rein.
> Absolut lächerlich.
> 
> "Denn die Tierschützer / Tierrechlter geben erst auf - wenn es in ganz D KEINEN einzigen Angler mehr gibt"
> ...



Leider hat er damit aber  recht.


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Leider hat er damit aber  recht.


Das hat mich jetzt überzeugt.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

In D ist kein Mensch auf die Angellei als Nahrungserwerb / Nahrungsversorgung angewiesen..... damit ist auf lange sicht, das Totschlagargument der "sorry ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen" WAHREN Angler auch ein Konstrukt auf wackeligen Beinen!


----------



## Spaulding (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

AUsserdem erinnert mich das alles hier an Methoden von vor 70 Jahren. VA weil man suggeriert der Staat würde solchen Spinnern in die Hände spielen und es wirklich so schlimm kommen könnte.

Ach...

EDIT: wenn ich noch einmal "wahrer Angler" les.

Ihr hab doch überhauptnichts begriffen. Ihr kleinen, pragmatischen, zweckorientierten Deutschen haut doch nem Eisvogel nen Boilie um die Ohren, wenn er sich auf eure Rute setzt.


----------



## Deep Down (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> ......
> Leider ist das auch nicht ganz richtig. Selbst der erste darf den Fisch nicht zurücksetzen. Denn "zu groß" haben wir in Deutschland nicht. Wenn der Fisch das Maß erreicht hat, dann muss er entnommen werden. Das selektive mitnehmen der Fische ist leider Gottes nicht erlaubt.
> Wer jetzt einen 2 Meter Waller als Beifang hat, der darf den nicht zurücksetzen. Der muss ihn entnehmen und verwerten.
> Die Regelung ist selten dämlich, weil hier klar ist wo das Problem liegt, aber anders kann man es anscheinende wohl nicht regeln.
> ......



Das ist falsch! Das Angeln ist abhängig von Verwertungsabsicht und -möglichkeit! Niemand kann Dich zwingen einen 2m Waller mitzunehmen, wenn Du nur einen Barsch fangen wolltest und den Superfang gar nicht verwerten kannst.  Verwertungsmöglichkeiten für einen solchen Fall vorzuhalten und davon die Angelei insgesamt abhängig zu machen, ist völlig überzogen und schlichtweg das Aufstellen einer unverhältnismäßigen Beschränkung der grundsätzlichen Ausübungsfreiheit.  
Das strikte Gebot der Entnahme ohne Verwertungsmöglichkeit stellt im übrigen auch einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgestez dar.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Das hat mich jetzt überzeugt.




Du möchtest überzeugt werden?

Dann befass Dich bitte mal mit der Politik und Verbandsarbeit.

Z.B.:
In NRW gibt es ganz netten Minister der Grünen.
Dieser erwägt z.b. ein Angelbleiverbot.

An irgendeiner ostdeutschen Küste wurde auch die Angler vertrieben.
dann gibt es dort noch die Diskussion wie weit ein Forellenangler mit der Wathose ins Wasser darf. Denn Angeln ist nur vom Land aus erlaubt.

Desweiteren kann es sein, dass weitere Lippe- Strecken zum Angeln gesperrt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Niemand kann Dich zwingen einen 2m Waller mitzunehmen, wenn Du nur einen Barsch fangen wolltest


Nicht nach dem TSG, nach Landesfischereigesetzen schon (in Bayern ist laut AFVIG, §11, JEDER nicht geschonte Fisch abzuknüppeln).


----------



## KarstenM (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich gebe ja gerne zu, dass ich zum Spaß angeln gehe und um mich zu entspannen.
Ich koche und räuchere aber aus den selben Gründen! Und das dann gerne mit Selbstgefangenem! Ich gebe auch zu, dass ich selektiv entnehme und denke auch das man das Gesetz so auslegen kann, dass das so erlaubt ist!
Ich will aber garnicht wissen ob es da schon Urteile zu gibt!


----------



## Schönbucher (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Erbärmlicher geht es nicht mehr .... jaja die wahren Angler...
> 
> 
> Muss ich mich jetzt auch als Deutscher Autofahrer auch schämen, weil ich nen KIA fahre und keinen Benz?
> ...



 Was hat jetzt das Auto mit dem Angeln zu tun?

 Und was meinst du mit " Das Thema geht uns alle an"
 Wenn du damit die "Angler " meinst. Leute die mit dem Grundsatz zum Angeln gehen grundsätzlich keinen Fisch entnehmen zu wollen sondern diesen nur zum Spaß und eigenen Egos willens fangen und im Gegenzug andere ANGLER die einen Fisch entnehmen verurteilen, sind für mich keine "Angler" sondern Tierquäler.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Spaulding schrieb:


> AUsserdem erinnert mich das alles hier an Methoden von vor 70 Jahren. VA weil man suggeriert der Staat würde solchen Spinnern in die Hände spielen und es wirklich so schlimm kommen könnte.
> 
> Ach...
> 
> ...




Rassismus? Beleidigung??


----------



## Deep Down (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@thomas
Im Gesetz kann selbst in Bayern viel stehen. Das heisst noch lange nicht, dass es einer Überprüfung mit höherrangigem Recht standhält.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Das hat der Verband da ja sicher schon veranlasst (zwar nicht im DAFV, aber kein Stück besser)  ;-))

Bis zur Richtigstellung ist es aber nunmal geltendes Recht, an das sich die Angler zu halten haben.

oder hältst Du die Angler für Anarchisten, die sich ihr eigenes Recht herausnehmen?
;-))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meine anfängliche Vermutung bzgl. PETra war falsch. Hab anderes rausgefunden.
> Der Gegener heißt diesmal NABU.
> 
> Diese neuerliche Initiative geht auf den selbsternannten "Naturschützer" *Christoph Münch* zurück
> ...




Der macht sich da in der Ecke ja 'ne Menge Freunde! Das is auf'm Land, muß er aufpassen, nicht das auf der nächsten Kirmes mal iwer der Meinung ist, daß dem Knaben die Zähne zu eng stehen.

Scheint mir aber ein Sturm im Wasserglas zu ein-hoffen wir, daß diese Posse rechtzeitig gestoppt wird.




Spaulding schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt witzig sein oder muss ich bös werden?





Spaulding schrieb:


> Da sind mir die Jungs der ausufernden Karpfenablichterei deutlich lieber als die, die mit dem Grundsatz Fleischbeschauffung ans Wasser gehn.



Was bist du eigentlich für ein Spässkenmacher?


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

In Deutschland ist auch kein Mensch auf tierische Produkte zum Leben angewiesen. Fordert deswegen jemand den Verbot von tierischen Produkten?
Ja, ganz bestimmt. Sind diese Leute in einer großen Mehrheit und wird irgend jemand deswegen tierische Produkte verbieten? Nein!
Ein paar Leute sollten, sich mal ein Taschentuch nehmen und den reflexartig auftretenden Schaum vom Mund wischen.
Als die Grünen vorgeschlagen haben, dass man doch in Kantinen einen fleischlosen Tag pro Woche einführen könnte; die Betonung liegt auf könnte; sind millionen Menschen ausgerastet und haben an den Stammtischen rumgegrunzt, die Grünen wollen alle per Gesetz zum Vegetarismus zwingen.

Es wird natürlich immer Menschen geben, die das Angeln verbieten wollen. Und diese Menschen werden natürlich auch immer wieder versuchen Vergehen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz anzuzeigen. Aber deswegen ein riesiges Feindbild aufzubauen und einfach alle Menschen die einem nicht passen da mit reinzustopfen ist lächerlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

(hatte sich überschnitten, nicht Du, fordprefect)

Leeeeuuute - NICHT PERSÖNLICH werden, sonst ich Punkte verteilen.
Danke.


----------



## Lommel (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Ein paar Leute sollten, sich mal ein Taschentuch nehmen und den reflexartig auftretenden Schaum vom Mund wischen.
> Als die Grünen vorgeschlagen haben, dass man doch in Kantinen einen fleischlosen Tag pro Woche einführen könnte; die Betonung liegt auf könnte; sind millionen Menschen ausgerastet und haben an den Stammtischen rumgegrunzt, die Grünen wollen alle per Gesetz zum Vegetarismus zwingen.


 
Wir haben einen Skatstammtisch und sind alles Raucher. Als die Grünen mit dem Vorschlag kamen das in Eckkneipen nicht mehr geraucht werden sollte, haben wir auch alle gelacht....heute spielen wir in einer Gartenlaube.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



fordprefect schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist auch kein Mensch auf tierische Produkte zum Leben angewiesen. Fordert deswegen jemand den Verbot von tierischen Produkten?
> Ja, ganz bestimmt. Sind diese Leute in einer großen Mehrheit und wird irgend jemand deswegen tierische Produkte verbieten? Nein!
> Ein paar Leute sollten, sich mal ein Taschentuch nehmen und den reflexartig auftretenden Schaum vom Mund wischen.
> Als die Grünen vorgeschlagen haben, dass man doch in Kantinen einen fleischlosen Tag pro Woche einführen könnte; die Betonung liegt auf könnte; sind millionen Menschen ausgerastet und haben an den Stammtischen rumgegrunzt, die Grünen wollen alle per Gesetz zum Vegetarismus zwingen.
> ...




Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie riesig Dein riesig ist. Aber so manche Naturschützer und auch Terschützer machen bei Pachtverlängerungen etc. die Arbeit der Angler seeeeehr schwierig.
Und es gehört von vielen Vereinen seeehr viel überzeugungsarbeit um eine Pachtverlängerung zu erhalten.
Und auch in der Politik haben diese Natur/ Tierschützer immer ein offenes Ohr. Wobei Angelvereine eher auf Ablehnung stossen.

Da gab es auch mal einen abgelassenen Weiher. 500 Euro Ordnungsgeld für zig verreckte Fische. lass dies mal einen Angler gemacht haben.


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du möchtest überzeugt werden?
> 
> Dann befass Dich bitte mal mit der Politik und Verbandsarbeit.
> 
> ...



Und glaubst du, dass diese Erwägung zu einem Gesetzentwurf führt und vom Parlament abgesegnet wird? Und glaubst du, dass wenn es so kommen sollte, du nicht mehr angeln kannst? Gibt doch auch Länder wo Blei verboten ist und die Leute trotzdem noch angeln. Gibt ja sogar hier im Forum Leute, die aus eigenem Umweltbewusstsein eine Alternative suchen.

Zu der Ostsee und der Lippe kann ich nichts sagen. Vlt. ist es ja auch richtig, dass da Strecken gesperrt werden. Hier kommen halt nicht auf jeden Wassernutzer zig ha Wasserfläche.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Lommel schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Skatstammtisch und sind alles Raucher. Als die Grünen mit dem Vorschlag kamen das in Eckkneipen nicht mehr geraucht werden sollte, haben wir auch alle gelacht....heute spielen wir in einer Gartenlaube.




Und wenn der Nachbar sich gestört fühlt, fliegste auch da raus.


----------



## jranseier (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Denn die Tierschützer / Tierrechlter geben erst auf - wenn es in ganz D KEINEN einzigen Angler mehr gibt. Aber das verstehen einige nicht und schieben jeder Partei die Schuld in die Schuhe....



Wenn Du schon alle Tierschützer / Tierrechtler als so radikal darstellst, dann sollte Dir klar sein, dass sie erst dann aufgeben, wenn die gesamte Menschheit vegan lebt. Spätestens bei diesem Versuch werden sie jedoch auf ganz andere Wiederstände treffen. Eine etwas differenzierte Betrachtung wäre, so denke ich, angemessen.

Wenn man die hier gepostete Vita des anzeigenden NABUlers mal liest, dann wird man feststellen, dass es sich um einen Einzelfall handelt. Die meisten was-auch-immer-Schützer die ich kenne, sind jedenfalls nicht radikal und haben in der Regel Verständnis fürs Angeln, solange alles im Rahmen bleibt.

Meiner Meinung nach sind viele Probleme von uns hausgemacht, wie beispielsweise das Fotografieren mit dem Fisch, Video, Blog, etc. und dann auch noch das Veröffentlichen im Internet. Mit genau solchen Maßnahmen erreicht man die was-auch-immer-Schützer ganz einfach, die müssen nicht mal mehr ihren Axxxh nach draußen bewegen, sondern können alles bequem von zu Hause aus erledigen.

Vielleicht sollten wir erst mal bei uns selbst anfangen und unser Verhalten etwas ändern, um so den was-auch-immer-Schützern weniger Angriffsfläche zu bieten?

Just my 2 Cents.

ranseier


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Und glaubst du, dass diese Erwägung zu einem Gesetzentwurf führt und vom Parlament abgesegnet wird? Und glaubst du, dass wenn es so kommen sollte, du nicht mehr angeln kannst? Gibt doch auch Länder wo Blei verboten ist und die Leute trotzdem noch angeln. Gibt ja sogar hier im Forum Leute, die aus eigenem Umweltbewusstsein eine Alternative suchen.
> 
> Zu der Ostsee und der Lippe kann ich nichts sagen. Vlt. ist es ja auch richtig, dass da Strecken gesperrt werden. Hier kommen halt nicht auf jeden Wassernutzer zig ha Wasserfläche.



Über kurz oder lang ja.
Das Gesetz/ die Verordnung- Entwurf soll bereits in der Schublade liegen.
Die Sache mit dem Angelverbot in NRW hatten wir schon.
Blei verboten? Wo?
In Dänemark? Mich wunderte nur beim letzten Dänemarkurlaub vor 2 Jahren das ich fleissig Angelbleie vor Ort kaufen konnte.
Entweder ein Fehler von den Händlern vor Ort ...oder dieses verbot besteht nur auf dem papier. Wobei nichtmal das Angeln damit verboten ist sondern deren Verkauf.

Ich weiss nicht was richtig an Streckensperrungen sind.

Am Rhein wurden auch Strecken gesperrt.  War das Richtig?


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie riesig Dein riesig ist. Aber so manche Naturschützer und auch Terschützer machen bei Pachtverlängerungen etc. die Arbeit der Angler seeeeehr schwierig.
> Und es gehört von vielen Vereinen seeehr viel überzeugungsarbeit um eine Pachtverlängerung zu erhalten.
> Und auch in der Politik haben diese Natur/ Tierschützer immer ein offenes Ohr. Wobei Angelvereine eher auf Ablehnung stossen.
> 
> Da gab es auch mal einen abgelassenen Weiher. 500 Euro Ordnungsgeld für zig verreckte Fische. lass dies mal einen Angler gemacht haben.



Vermutlich haben die Umweltschützer dann auch manchmal die besseren Argumente. Wenn Angler bei einem Gewässer außen vor bleiben, dann ist das für die Natur meist ein Segen. Vorrausgesetzt andere Gruppen wie Jetskier, Partyvolk etc. bleiben genauso außen vor.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



jranseier schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon alle Tierschützer / Tierrechtler als so radikal darstellst, dann sollte Dir klar sein, dass sie erst dann aufgeben, wenn die gesamte Menschheit vegan lebt. Spätestens bei diesem Versuch werden sie jedoch auf ganz andere Wiederstände treffen. Eine etwas differenzierte Betrachtung wäre, so denke ich, angemessen.
> 
> Wenn man die hier gepostete Vita des anzeigenden NABUlers mal liest, dann wird man feststellen, dass es sich um einen Einzelfall handelt. Die meisten was-auch-immer-Schützer die ich kenne, sind jedenfalls nicht radikal und haben in der Regel Verständnis fürs Angeln, solange alles im Rahmen bleibt.
> 
> ...



Irrtum. Ein fischfoto ist noch lange kein Beweis. Auch ein Video oder Blog.

datum, Uhrzeit, Ort ...??
Evtl. C&R in den Niederlanden. Anzeige/ Verurteilung in Deutschland??

Das veröffentlichen von Videos, Fotos etc. ist in DE nicht verboten.
Selbst wenn darauf Tiere gequält werden.

I sag ja..die Frau im Minirock ist es selber schuld oder wie??


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Vermutlich haben die Umweltschützer dann auch manchmal die besseren Argumente. Wenn Angler bei einem Gewässer außen vor bleiben, dann ist das für die Natur meist ein Segen. Vorrausgesetzt andere Gruppen wie Jetskier, Partyvolk etc. bleiben genauso außen vor.



Die haben in einer Industrielandschaft/ Staat immer die besseren Argumente.
Es kommt nur darauf an welchen Argumenten man selber offen gegenüber steht.


----------



## jranseier (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das veröffentlichen von Videos, Fotos etc. ist in DE nicht verboten.
> Selbst wenn darauf Tiere gequält werden.



Richtig. Aber dann wird begonnen zu recherchieren.



Sharpo schrieb:


> I sag ja..die Frau im Minirock ist es selber schuld oder wie??



Der Vergleich hinkt.

ranseier


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



jranseier schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber dann wird begonnen zu recherchieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




recherchiert nur wenn man dem anderen unbedingt ans Bein pinkeln will.

"Der Vergleich hinkt"
Absolut nicht.


----------



## gaerbsch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

muss auch erstmal einer beweisen das der fisch noch am leben war auf dem foto, im zweifelsfall für den angeklagten...


----------



## steffen287 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Wie lächerlich das ist wo soll das hinführen dann müssten ja jegliche maast betriebe wegen tierquelerei schließen ich denke die angelfischerei ist auf jedenfall besser als jegliche Art von kommerziellen Fischfang und das ein Foto von einen Fisch gemacht wird den man nicht verwerten kann ist eigentlich ok obwohl ich schon finde das Karpfenangler ja gezielt auf nicht verwertbare Fische angeln aber man sollte die Kirche im dorf lassen schließlich würde es diese Fische sonst garnicht geben da sie meist künstlich besetzt werden und in den Gewässern keine daseins Berechtigung hätten !


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> obwohl ich schon finde das Karpfenangler ja gezielt auf nicht verwertbare Fische angeln aber man sollte die Kirche im dorf lassen schließlich würde es diese Fische sonst garnicht geben da sie meist künstlich besetzt werden und in den Gewässern keine daseins Berechtigung hätten !


Karpfenbesatz (als nicht heimische Fische) zu verbieten, ist dann der konsequente näxte Schritt ;-))


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht nach dem TSG, nach Landesfischereigesetzen schon (in Bayern ist laut AFVIG, §11, JEDER nicht geschonte Fisch abzuknüppeln).


Oder so.
Hinzu kommt noch, das einige Gewässer eine Entnahmepflicht für manche Fische, wie dem Waller, haben.


----------



## Onkel Frank (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Merkt ihr gar nicht das das hier zu nichts führt als zur allgemeinen Belustigung ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Oder so.
> Hinzu kommt noch, das einige Gewässer eine Entnahmepflicht für manche Fische, wie dem Waller, haben.


Was aber nix mit den Gesetzen, sondern den Regeln der Bewirtschafter zu tun hat.


----------



## KarstenM (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Wenn es der allgemeinen Belustigung dient, ist es doch schonmal gut!


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Karpfenbesatz (als nicht heimische Fische) zu verbieten, ist dann der konsequente näxte Schritt ;-))



Gibt es doch schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Flächendeckend..
;-)
(Dann würden vielleicht mal ein Fischzüchterverband den Anglern beispringen, weil so viele Karpfen wie die züchten, kein Mensch essen kann bzw. will - ohne Besatzkarpfen gehen die pleite ;-). Damit wenigstens irgendein Verband mal was für Angler macht...)


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Flächendeckend..
> ;-)




Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht.


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die haben in einer Industrielandschaft/ Staat immer die besseren Argumente.
> Es kommt nur darauf an welchen Argumenten man selber offen gegenüber steht.


Wer hat jetzt die besseren Argumente? Wird nicht so wirklich klar aus deinem Post.
Und natürlich entscheiden die Politiker zu Gunsten dessen, der in ihren Augen und Ohren die besseren, logischeren Argumente hat. Alles andere wäre doch absurd.

Wir Angler greifen in die Natur und in das Leben von vielen Tieren, nicht nur Fischen ein. Diesen Eingriff muss man gegenüber dem Gewinn abwägen. Und ja da gibt es einiges, was fürs Angeln spricht. Aber auch einiges dagegen.

Die Naturschützer haben es leicht. Ein paar Fotos von den vielen Hinterlassenschaften der Angler. Ein paar Videos, die von außen betrachtet einfach nur absurd sind, und in denen manche Typen wie die letzten Assis rumschreien und auch noch abfällig über die Tiere sprechen und schon ist das Bild angeknackst.
Die Natur kommt gut ohne Angler da. Deswegen machen es vlt. manche Naturschutzbünde den Anglern schwer, wenn negatives Verhalten das Bild trübt. Angler ohne Natur stehen er doof da.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Wer hat jetzt die besseren Argumente? Wird nicht so wirklich klar aus deinem Post.
> Und natürlich entscheiden die Politiker zu Gunsten dessen, der in ihren Augen und Ohren die besseren, logischeren Argumente hat. Alles andere wäre doch absurd.
> 
> Wir Angler greifen in die Natur und in das Leben von vielen Tieren, nicht nur Fischen ein. Diesen Eingriff muss man gegenüber dem Gewinn abwägen. Und ja da gibt es einiges, was fürs Angeln spricht. Aber auch einiges dagegen.
> ...




Die Natur/Tierschützer. Was glaubst Du was es für einen Stress gibt wenn sich eine seltene Vogelart an einem Flussabschnitt oder See niedergelassen hat?
Oder eine selten Amphibienart?

In allen Bereichen hat man "Idioten".
Da gibt es Fussballer, Autofahrer, Fahrradfahrer, Naturschützer, Pilzesammler, 

Ich wunder mich immer über die Hinterlassenschaften irgendwelche Badegäste an Ruhr und Rhein. Selbst an den Kanälen hier im Pott.
Cola Flaschen, Wursttüten, Einweggrills, Badehosen...Bierkisten, Hunde********...
Sogar Industrieverpackung schwimmt im Fluss.
Aber die Angler waren es.  Eine liegengelassene Madendose wird zum Stein des Anstosses. Oder auch mal ein Stück Angelschnur (ohne Zweifel eine Gefahr für Vögel).
Aber die Plastiktüten sind halb so schlimm.


Die Leute sind einfach dumm wenn man sich auf Grund solcher angeblicher Belege gegen Angler beeinflussen lässt.

Wir drifften aber ins OT ab.


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Tja und welche Verursacher Gruppe kann man los werden?
Richtig, ziemlich ausschließlich die Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Weil sie sich nicht wehren und eine unfähige Lobby haben - nicht weil sie selber schlechter (oder besser) als andere sind


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil sie sich nicht wehren und eine unfähige Lobby haben - nicht weil sie selber schlechter (oder besser) als andere sind



Und weil diese sich selber an die Gurgel gehen.
Lieber Kollegen angreifen welche Fangfotos ins Internet stellen.

Oder nach solch einem Fall selber noch auf den Angler einkloppen und sich von Trophäenangeln etc. distanzieren statt diesem Angler beiseite zu stehenIn dem man z.b. aufklärende Berichte veröffentlich bzw. eine Gegendarstellung veröffentlicht.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das Thema geht uns ALLE an. Denn die Tierschützer / Tierrechlter geben erst auf - wenn es in ganz D KEINEN einzigen Angler mehr gibt. Aber das verstehen einige nicht und schieben jeder Partei die Schuld in die Schuhe....


Ach, du spinnst doch, du Verschwörungstheoretiker.

ICH bin ein waidgerechter, wahrer Angler.
Mich meinen die nicht.
Sobald sie euch - und ich meine euch alle! - Proleten, Ignoranten, Tierquäler, Gesetzesfalschausleger & -brecher vertrieben haben, werd ich als Letzter laut jubeln und in Ruhe angeln gehen. |znaika:


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ach, du spinnst doch, du Verschwörungstheoretiker.
> 
> ICH bin ein waidgerechter, wahrer Angler.
> Mich meinen die nicht.
> Sobald sie euch - und ich meine euch alle! - Proleten, Ignoranten, Tierquäler, Gesetzesfalschausleger & -brecher vertrieben haben, werd ich als Letzter laut jubeln und in Ruhe angeln gehen. |znaika:




Du wirst doch nicht Schwarzangeln gehen wollen?  |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Schwarzsehen kommt vor Schwarzangeln ;-)


----------



## warenandi (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Das kann sich der  Staat gar nicht erlauben...
Keine Angler mehr in D zu haben. Der kassiert doch von uns allen ordentlich ab. Und das nicht zu wenig. Darauf wird es nicht hinauslaufen. Noch nicht mal von Seiten der Grünen...:q


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Genau, mit allem und jedem solidarisieren und Tod den Nestbeschmutzern. Sind wir deutschen ja super drin, hat auch schon in der Nachkriegszeit super funktioniert.


----------



## KarstenM (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und weil diese sich selber an die Gurgel gehen.
> Lieber Kollegen angreifen welche Fangfotos ins Internet stellen.
> 
> Oder nach solch einem Fall selber noch auf den Angler einkloppen und sich von Trophäenangeln etc. distanzieren statt diesem Angler beiseite zu stehenIn dem man z.b. aufklärende Berichte veröffentlich bzw. eine Gegendarstellung veröffentlicht.



Ich werde niemandem zur Seite springen, dessen Verhalten ich für falsch halte, nur weil er das selbe Hobby hat wie ich!

Wo kommen wir denn da hin! Eher würde ich selber einen Anzeigen der am Wasser Sch... baut. Aber da wollen wir jetzt nicht von Fotos oder Karpfensäcke reden, da wäre schon wesentlich mehr nötig!


----------



## xperience (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Hey,

da so rege diskutiert wird, werde ich auch mal meine Meinung dazu äußern. Da ich sowohl jagdlich als auch anglerisch tätig bin, haben sich die sogenannten "Naturschutzer" einen ganz eigenen Stellenwert bei mir erarbeitet ... nämlich ganz weit unten! Versteht mich nicht falsch ... Naturschutz ist gut, also den Naturschutz im herkömmlichen Sinne, Lebensräume schaffen, Flächen renaturieren und natürlich was eigentlich jeder von uns betreibt Ordnung und Sauberkeit herstellen oder erhalten! Alles andere sollte in den eigenen Reihen auf Sinnhaltigkeit geprüft werden, bevor man damit an die Öffentlichkeit geht :/

Spricht man wie bei unserem Bespiel hier, von Fischwirtschaft, im weitesten Sinne ... so kann man den Gadanken "Catch & Release" als sehr produktiv werten! Dem Gewässer werden maßige Fische zum Verzehr entnommen, die kapitalen Exemplare welche den hauptsächlichen Anteil an einer gesunden Fortpflanzung haben werden nach einem Fang wieder schonend zurück gesetzt, dabei steht natürlich einem !KURZEN! Erinnerungsfoto nicht im Wege! So kann sich ein gesunder Bestand an Jungfischen ausbilden ... durch den Einsatz neuer Blutlinien wird die Verbuttung des Bestandes vermieden! Selbst ein befreundeter Fische betreibt dies so, mit dem Unterschied, dass er nicht mit der Angel fischt, sondern mit den Netzen.

Wie andere Beispiele zeigen (Wolf, Kormoran) sind die Ideen der Schützer nicht immer gleich totaler Mist ... aber sicher nicht bis ins Ende durchdacht ... Gegenbeispiele gibt es auch bei uns ... das Einsetzen fremder Arten hat meißt auch nicht den gewünschten Effekt, bzw. irgendwann läuft das ganze aus dem Ruder (siehe Besatz mit Wels, der die entsprechenden Gewässer dann "überschwemmt" hat, durch eingesetzte Weißfischarten oder andere Karfenartige wurde die Karausche fast völlig verdrängt). Man kann also nicht einfach nur sagen gut odet Schlecht, sondern muss vorher schon Langzeitfolgen abschätzen ... wenn dies nicht möglich ist, Finger weg und Idee verwerfen!

Fakt ist jedenfalls, da sich aufgrund des vorhergehenden Eingreifens des Menschens die Natur nicht selbst regulieren kann, müssen wir eine regulierende Rolle beibehalten (das ist übrigens der Punkt, den unsere "Naturschützer" nicht so gerne hören und akzeptieren wollen). Wie ein Motorradfahrer, der sein Bike wartet und pflegt, "warten und pflegen" wir unsere Gewässer, sowohl oberhalb als auch unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche! Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall und sind deswegen keiner erwähnung wert! Durch die Konsumgesellschaft sind kaum noch Leute gezwungen sich von der Angelei zu ernähren und sie sollte deshalb auch als Hobby gesehen werden ... und wenn jemand sich entschließt, nein ich werde diesen Fisch nicht verwerten, ich setze ihn wieder zurück ... ist das in meinen Augen nicht verwerflich, sondern sogar durchaus löblich! Immer unter der Vorraussetzung waidmännisch korrekt zu handeln!

So sehe ich die ganze Sachen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

#6#6#6


----------



## LdaRookie (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Wir Deutschen haben schon echt einen an der Murmel.... die Diskussion gibt es so in keinem anderen Land... 

Aus irgendeinem Grund sind wir der Auffassung, dass die eigene Meinung grundsätzlich die einzig zulässige und deswegen auch von jedem anderen zu befolgen ist... #d

Offensichtlich ist an C&R doch was dran, sonst wäre es nicht in so vielen Ländern sogar Vorschrift. Oder glauben wir mal wieder alles besser zu wissen als der Rest der Welt?

Tatsche ist aber auch, dass es nun mal in D aktuell verboten ist. Ja dann stell ich auch keine Videos davon ins Netz... Punkt aus fertig...


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



xperience schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> da so rege diskutiert wird, werde ich auch mal meine Meinung dazu äußern. Da ich sowohl jagdlich als auch anglerisch tätig bin, haben sich die sogenannten "Naturschutzer" einen ganz eigenen Stellenwert bei mir erarbeitet ... nämlich ganz weit unten! Versteht mich nicht falsch ... Naturschutz ist gut, also den Naturschutz im herkömmlichen Sinne, Lebensräume schaffen, Flächen renaturieren und natürlich was eigentlich jeder von uns betreibt Ordnung und Sauberkeit herstellen oder erhalten! Alles andere sollte in den eigenen Reihen auf Sinnhaltigkeit geprüft werden, bevor man damit an die Öffentlichkeit geht :/
> 
> ...



Obwohl es zur Hege bzw. naturbelassenen Wäldern u. Seen schon neuere Studien gibt die Aussagen das eine Hege/ Pflege in vielen Fällen nicht nötig ist.
Viele Baggerseen renaturieren sich selbst ohne Eingriff des Menschen.


----------



## LdaRookie (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich fände es schön eine Quelle anzugeben, wenn man von "neueren Studien" spricht....

Nur mal so... dieses vorhalten von Studien, die keiner prüfen kann, ist allgemein im Moment ne Krankheit im Netz...


----------



## KarstenM (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Bei einem Baggersee müsste renaturieren doch eigentlich zubuddeln heißen, oder?


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



LdaRookie schrieb:


> Wir Deutschen haben schon echt einen an der Murmel.... die Diskussion gibt es so in keinem anderen Land...
> 
> Aus irgendeinem Grund sind wir der Auffassung, dass die eigene Meinung grundsätzlich die einzig zulässige und deswegen auch von jedem anderen zu befolgen ist... #d
> 
> ...



Es geht ja gar nicht nur um Catch & Release. Eigentlich hat in diesem Thread fast niemand gesagt, dass man alle Fische schlachten muss. Sondern um die Auswüchse des Trophäenangelns, die weitaus mehr beinhalten, als einen maßigen Fisch wieder schwimmen zu lassen.


----------



## xperience (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



KarstenM schrieb:


> Bei einem Baggersee müsste renaturieren doch eigentlich zubuddeln heißen, oder?



JAAAAAA  das war auch mein Gedanke ... ein von Menschenhand geschaffenes Gewässer renaturiert


----------



## xperience (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Obwohl es zur Hege bzw. naturbelassenen Wäldern u. Seen schon neuere Studien gibt die Aussagen das eine Hege/ Pflege in vielen Fällen nicht nötig ist.
> Viele Baggerseen renaturieren sich selbst ohne Eingriff des Menschen.



Das würde dann aber bedeuten, dass diese Seen nicht bewirtschaftet werden, sondern nur ausgebeutet ... du hast denn Sinn der Hege und Pflege nicht verstanden ... wenn ich ein Gewässer so lassen klar siedeln sich Arten an ... aber dann darf ich dort nicht angeln, da dies ja schon im weitesten Sinne eine Bewirtschaftung darstellt ... ui was ein Dilemma


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Viele Baggerseen renaturieren sich selbst ohne Eingriff des Menschen.




Alles renaturiert sich selbst. 
Man kann das aber auch beschleunigen.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



xperience schrieb:


> Das würde dann aber bedeuten, dass diese Seen nicht bewirtschaftet werden, sondern nur ausgebeutet ... du hast denn Sinn der Hege und Pflege nicht verstanden ... wenn ich ein Gewässer so lassen klar siedeln sich Arten an ... aber dann darf ich dort nicht angeln, da dies ja schon im weitesten Sinne eine Bewirtschaftung darstellt ... ui was ein Dilemma




Korrekt. Keine Bewirtschaftung....kein Angeln.
Beim Wald haben wird dies auch schon so gehandhabt.
Gebiete werden sich selbst überlassen, auch keine Bewirtschaftung.

Und wenn jetzt wer mit Bewirtschaftungspflicht von gewässern kommt...es gibt reichlich Ausnahmen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Und natürlich entscheiden die Politiker zu Gunsten dessen, der in ihren Augen und Ohren die besseren, logischeren Argumente hat.


Nein. Politiker sind durch die Bank weg nur an einem interessiert: Machtgewinn bzw. -erhalt durch Wählerstimmen.

Also geben sie denen recht, die den allgemeinen Ökotrend "fördern". In der Hoffnung, die gedanklich-moralischen Unterstützer der "Förderer" (die zahlenmäßig weitaus mehr als letztere sind) selbst als Wähler zu gewinnen.

Da werden einfach die "Förderer" vor den eigenen Stimmenfangkarren gespannt. Ein Politiker tut jenseits aller evtl. propagierten Moral alles, solange es ihm selbst nützt.

Die "Förderer" suchen wiederum die Nähe zur Politik, um selbst an Macht zu gewinnen. Es geht ausschließlich um Macht und Geld - um nichts anderes. Egal, wie der Farbanstrich einer Partei auch immer sein mag. 

Somit wird jedes Mittel genutzt, um möglichst viele Leute auf seine Seite zu ziehen. Dazu ist es natürlich sehr wichtig, aktuellen Trends bzw. Stimmungen nachzukommen. Denn das steigert die Aussicht auf Wählerstimmen.

Gäbe es keinen lobbyistisch aufgeblasenen, gutmenschlich-moralischen Sojamilchsaufökotrend, wäre das alles komplett hinfällig. 

Denn es würde schlichtweg niemand jucken (da nicht als Stimmenfangwerkzeug per "Wir unternehmen was dagegen" brauchbar).

Es gilt also, den lobbyistisch aufgeblasenen gutmenschlich-moralischen Sojamilchsaufökotrend zu killen bzw. diesem aktiv und massiv entgegenzuwirken.

Und eben da kommen die nichtsnutzigen Verbände ins Spiel. Denn die tun in diese Richtung nur eins - nämlich genau gar nichts, anstatt wie die Schützer auch selbst aktiv und massiv an die Politik heranzugehen, um an Einfluss zu gewinnen.


----------



## LdaRookie (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Es geht ja gar nicht nur um Catch & Release. Eigentlich hat in diesem Thread fast niemand gesagt, dass man alle Fische schlachten muss. Sondern um die Auswüchse des Trophäenangelns, die weitaus mehr beinhalten, als einen maßigen Fisch wieder schwimmen zu lassen.



Da ich Karpfen wirklich nicht gerne esse, habe ich den Verdacht, dass es beim Karpfenangeln gar nichts anderes gibt als Trophäenangeln... aber das ist total egoistisch gedacht und sei deswegen mal dahingestellt... :g

Deswegen gehe ich persönlich fast nur auf Zander, weil ich die zum fressen gern hab... :q

Aber auch das Trophäenangeln... man hat doch schon von englischen "Commercials" gehört, dass es da Karpfen gibt, die Namen haben und zig Mal gefangen wurden... also soooo qualvoll kann das ja dann fast nicht sein.... klar ist das Stress für den Fisch... und angenehm ist ein Haken in der Lippe sicher auch nicht...  aber ob das dann unter Strafe zu stellen ist... ich weiß ja nicht...

Ich persönlich finde es auch eher befremdlich, aber deswegen muss ich das anderen die es gut finden noch nicht gleich verbieten...  Zumal ja die "Specimenhunter" mit Abhakmatten, gummierten riesen Keschern, safety Rigs und teilweise Vitaminpräparaten und Wundheiltinkturen an die Fische ran gehen... also das ist ja schon fast eher ein Wellnessprogramm für die Viecher... #|pftroest: :q


----------



## xperience (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Korrekt. Keine Bewirtschaftung....kein Angeln.
> Beim Wald haben wird dies auch schon so gehandhabt.
> Gebiete werden sich selbst überlassen, auch keine Bewirtschaftung.



Ja dazu hat ja niemand ein Wort verloren ... mir ging es ja um das Angeln, ergo um bewirtschaftet Gewässer. Ich persönlich angel nicht an gesperrten Gewässern  Es tut mir Leid wenn du mich flasch verstanden haben solltest. 

Im Übrigen lasse ich das jetzt mal dahin gestellt ob dieses "sich selbst überlassen" gerade in der Forst sinnvoll ist ... auch hier gilt, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Gäbe es keinen lobbyistisch aufgeblasenen gutmenschlich-moralischen Sojamilchsaufökotrend, wäre das alles komplett hinfällig.
> 
> Denn es würde schlichtweg niemand jucken (da nicht als Stimmenfangwerkzeug brauchbar).
> 
> Es gilt also, den lobbyistisch aufgeblasenen gutmenschlich-moralischen Sojamilchsaufökotrend zu killen bzw. diesem aktiv und massiv entgegenzuwirken.


Hätte ich vielleicht in Nuancen sanfter formuliert.

Ansonsten:
D`Accord...........


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



xperience schrieb:


> Ja dazu hat ja niemand ein Wort verloren ... mir ging es ja um das Angeln, ergo um bewirtschaftet Gewässer. Ich persönlich angel nicht an gesperrten Gewässern  Es tut mir Leid wenn du mich flasch verstanden haben solltest.
> 
> Im Übrigen lasse ich das jetzt mal dahin gestellt ob dieses "sich selbst überlassen" gerade in der Forst sinnvoll ist ... auch hier gilt, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel




Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass auch das Argument der Hege fadenscheinig sein kann.
Weil es halt mittlerweile andere Erfahrungen dazu gibt.
Angeln wäre somit zur Hege nicht notwendig (abgesehen von anderen möglichen Methoden)


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Hätte ich vielleicht in Nuancen sanfter formuliert.


Hihi, ich bevorzuge da eher die Methode "Bannsiegel der Kategorie 5 aufheben" (wer nicht weiß, was das heißt, schaue sich mal die japanische Serie "Hellsing" an).

Denn mit Gesäusel bläst man nicht das verkrustete Schmalz aus dreiviertelsgeriatrischen "Schaltstellenohren". Da brauchts schon nen gezielt ausgerichteten Schiffswerftputz-Hochdruckreiniger XXXXL, damit das buchstäblich Gehör findet. 

Sonst kann man sich nicht verbal bis zum Frontallappen durchblasten - der Speck ist einfach zu fett. Insofern: Unleash the Beast


----------



## Lumbpi06 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Vielleicht schicken sie demnächst noch Amtshilfeersuchen ins Ausland, um die Island- und Norwegenfahrer auf frischer Fisch-Tat "zu verhaften". 
Wird ein Polizeiangehöriger, Staatsanwalt oder Richter, der auch catch and relase praktiziert, dann wegen Strafvereitelung oder Beihilfe zur Tierquälerei verfolgt???  
Aber ist schön, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft keine anderen Aufgaben mehr zu erledigen hat, als Angler zu überwachen. Kleiner Tipp an Ste Staatsanwaltschaft: Anfrage bei der NSA, die kennen doch alle Handy's und deren Nutzer... 
Liebe Staatsanwaltschaft, lasst die Kirche im Dorf und freut euch, dass die Fische weiterleben dürfen, die ihr dann beim nächsten Mal im Fischrestaurant verspeist. 
Vielleicht ermittelt ihr aber mal gegen andere Personen, die noch immer die Cormorane schützen, obgleich die in wenigen  Tagen eine See fischleer fressen und ganze Existenzen vernichten. DAS ist kriminell und ihr leistet dazu Beihilfe, wenn ihr keine Ermittlungen aufnehmt!!! 
Mich würde dazu interessieren, ob es jemanden gibt, der schon verurteilt wurde oder eine Bußgeldbescheid bekommen hat.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich verstehe die Diskussion hier nicht.

Es handelt sich um einen 6 ha Teich mit mindest. einem Karpfen von 60 Pfund. Aus ganz Europa reisen jetzt Angler an, um diesen einen Fisch zu fangen und zu fotografieren. Immer wieder und wieder.

Hat das wirklich etwas mit dem C&R und C&D aus "normalen" Vereinsgewässern zu tun?

Ich finde, dass solche Angelpuffs gut sind, um die Naturgewässer zu entlasten. Das aber solche extreme Auswüchse unterbunden werden sollten, finde ich schon ok.


----------



## FlifiBerlin (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur mal so, um das rechtlich etwas einzuordnen:
> 
> 2 Angler, gleicher Tag, gleicher See...
> ...
> ...




Sorry, aber juristisch beurteilt totaler Blödsinn!
Beide handeln rechtswidrig. Einfach mal die betreffenden Bestimmungen lesen! Jeglicher Fang muss -unter Beachtung etwaiger Beschränkungen wie Mindestmaß, Schonzeiten etc.- der Verwertung dienen, andernfalls werden dem Tier unnötig Stress, Schmerzen pp... zugefügt. So schreibt es das Tierschutzgesetz vor.

Anm: Dies ist nur meine juristische, nicht meine persönliche Meinung!
Und noch was: Die ganzen Polemiker hier sind nicht viel besser als diese vermeintlichen Tierschutzfanatiker! Anstatt mit Stammtischparolen zu glänzen solltet ihr lieber etwas für den Ruf der Angelei tun. Es ist immer leicht, auf Behörden etc. zu meckern. Tun will aber niemand etwas. DAS schadet der Angelei in Deutschland deutlich mehr. Niemand will über seinen Tellerrand hinaussehen. Immer sind DIE ANDEREN schuld. Schade...


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



FlifiBerlin schrieb:


> Sorry, aber juristisch beurteilt totaler Blödsinn!
> Beide handeln rechtswidrig. Einfach mal die betreffenden Bestimmungen lesen! Jeglicher Fang muss -unter Beachtung etwaiger Beschränkungen wie Mindestmaß, Schonzeiten etc.- der Verwertung dienen, andernfalls werden dem Tier unnötig Stress, Schmerzen pp... zugefügt. So schreibt es das Tierschutzgesetz vor.
> 
> Anm: Dies ist nur meine juristische, nicht meine persönliche Meinung!




Humbug.
Es gibt keine Entnahmepflicht.

Das Bundes- Tierschutzgesetz schreibt diesbezüglich gar nichts vor.


----------



## robdasilva (26. Juni 2014)

So ne Diskussion ist doch absolut sinnlos. Es ist verboten und gut.
Wie man es handhabt ist jedem selber überlassen.
Nicht immer alles Posten macht vieles leichter. 

Gruss Rob


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



robdasilva schrieb:


> So ne Diskussion ist doch absolut sinnlos. Es ist verboten und gut.
> Wie man es handhabt ist jedem selber überlassen.
> Nicht immer alles Posten macht vieles leichter.
> 
> Gruss Rob



Ist es nun mal eben nicht, es sei denn es steht explizit im Landesfischereisgesetz oder Verordnung.


----------



## labralehn (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Humbug.
> Es gibt keine Entnahmepflicht.
> 
> Das Bundes- Tierschutzgesetz schreibt diesbezüglich gar nichts vor.



Sehe ich auch so.
Ausnahme:
in der Erlaubniskarte wird extra eine Entnahmepflicht aufgeführt.
Gab es mal für Wels und Brachsen bei uns am Neckar, vor einigen Jahren. Da musste jeder dieser Fische entnommen werden.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Wenn selbst schon Juristen nicht mehr durchblicken... wer dann ^^


----------



## ronram (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Die Emotionen kochen hoch.

Ist aber nachvollziehbar. Jeder vertritt seinen Standpunkt, den er natürlich für richtig hält.


Ich sehe es bzgl. des Zurücksetzens von Fischen, die ich nicht verwerten kann, genauso wie Sharpo.

Bin ich mit der Spinrute auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht unterwegs und mir knallt dann der Monsterwels drauf...tja, hat er Glück.
Meine Kapazitäten einen gefangenen Fisch zur Verwertung nach Hause zu transportieren sind eingeschränkt und auf die Zielfischart ausgelegt.
Also darf ich den Monsterwels nicht töten.
So stehts explizit im TSG. Ich darf den Wels nicht töten. Ich kann ihn nicht verwerten. Ich kann ihn keiner sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen.

Leute, woher kommt denn eigentlich die Idee, dass ich alles mitnehmen muss, was kein Schonmaß hat oder dieses überschreitet.
Der Fang eines Fisches ist doch nichts anderes als das durch den Fischereierlaubnisvertrag "erkaufte" Recht sich Eigentum am Fisch zu machen.
Und wenn ich mir nur einen Zander in mein Eigentum bringen will, dann besteht eben nur die Absicht mir diesen Fisch anzueignen.
Solange mir das jeweilige Landesfischereigesetzt (oder die entsprechende Verordnung) oder die Vertragsbestimmungen meines Fischereierlaubnisscheins nichts anderes (explizit) vorschreiben..oder mir durch entsprechende Gerichtsurteile implizit vorschreiben, sehe ich mich überhaupt nicht dazu verpflichtet mir einen Fisch anzueignen, den ich gar nicht haben will.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



ronram schrieb:


> Die Emotionen kochen hoch.
> 
> Ist aber nachvollziehbar. Jeder vertritt seinen Standpunkt, den er natürlich für richtig hält.
> 
> ...



Ich wundere mich immer woher dieser Irrglaube bezüglich C&R Verbot kommt. Wird in den Lehrgängen dieser Blödsinn gelehrt?

Ich hatte auch schon so einige diesbezügliche Diskussionen im Verein mit dem Vorstand..Setzkescher, Nachtangeln, zurücksetzen von Fisch, Angeln beenden nach erreichen des Fanglimits usw.

Mir ist dabei aufgefallen...Diskussionen alles mit alten VDSF Recken.
Nur keiner konnte diese Verbote irgendwie belegen, ganz im Gegenteil. 

Was in DE verboten ist, ist das Angeln  (abgeleitet aus dem Tierschutzgesetz) ohne vernünftigen Grund.
Um Angeln zu gehen brauch ich einen vernünftigen Grund.
Wenn ich Fische fange, die ich nicht verwerten will oder kann, kommen diese zurück.
Ein Grund für das wollen oder können kann die Schadstoffbelastung des Fisches sein.
Genauso gut kann ein Grund sein eine bestimmte Fischart nicht zu mögen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Leute, woher kommt denn eigentlich die Idee, dass ich alles mitnehmen muss, was kein Schonmaß hat oder dieses überschreitet.


Das frag ich mich auch immer.....
Nur in Bayern gesetzlich, sonst nur Regelungen der Gewässerbewirtschafter (und als Verein/Gewässerwart kann man eigentlich so blöde gar nicht sein, ein Entnahmegebot reinzuschreiben statt sich darüber zu freuen, weniger besetzen zu müssen - aber man kennt ja die Vereine.............)...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich bin echt verwundert. Ich bin bis heute Felsenfest davon ausgegangen, das ich jeden Fisch der Maße hat, abschlagen muss (was wirklich passiert ist was anderes).

Ich werde das mal direkt im Verein ansprechen um da eine Auskunft drüber zu bekommen.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich bin echt verwundert. Ich bin bis heute Felsenfest davon ausgegangen, das ich jeden Fisch der Maße hat, abschlagen muss (was wirklich passiert ist was anderes).
> 
> Ich werde das mal direkt im Verein ansprechen um da eine Auskunft drüber zu bekommen.




Solange dies nicht explizit bei euch im Landesgesetz oder Fischereiverordnung steht brauchst Du dies nicht.

Du darfst nur nicht Angeln gehen ohne eine grundsätzliche Verwertungsabsicht/ willen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was in DE verboten ist, ist das Angeln  (abgeleitet aus dem Tierschutzgesetz) ohne vernünftigen Grund.
> Um Angeln zu gehen brauch ich einen vernünftigen Grund.
> Wenn ich Fische fange, die ich nicht verwerten will oder kann, kommen diese zurück.
> Ein Grund für das wollen oder können kann die Schadstoffbelastung des Fisches sein.
> Genauso gut kann ein Grund sein eine bestimmte Fischart nicht zu mögen.



So oder so ähnlich könnte man es zusammenfassen |supergri 

Gab mal im Blinker bzw. F&F (?!) ein Interview mit einem Rechtsanwalt der auf diese Problematik eingegangen ist.


----------



## ronram (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Vielleicht liegt es u.a. daran, dass auf vielen Fischereierlaubnisscheinen so etwas steht wie

*Gefangene Fische sind sinnvoll zu verwerten.*

Woraus dann viele ableiten, dass jeder gefangene, nicht geschütze Fisch sinnvoll zu verwerten ist.

Wobei ich daraus ableiten würde, dass ein gefangener Fisch nicht nicht sinnvoll verwertet werden darf (bitte die doppelte Verneinung beachten).

Wurde mir früher als Jungangler aber auch so gepredigt. Maßige Fische darf man nicht zurücksetzen.
Sagt mir das jetzt jemand, frage ich, wo das steht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Offtopic



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich bin echt verwundert. Ich bin bis heute Felsenfest davon ausgegangen, das ich jeden Fisch der Maße hat, abschlagen muss (was wirklich passiert ist was anderes).
> 
> Ich werde das mal direkt im Verein ansprechen um da eine Auskunft drüber zu bekommen.


Offtopic - Tipp:
Zu allem, was Verbände und Vereine Dir so erzählen zum Thema Angeln, das erst mal nicht glauben bzw. zumindest hinterfragen.

Hier z. B.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164
oder wenns um Bewirtschaftung geht, hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=34
Offtopic Ende


----------



## Mozartkugel (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich bin echt verwundert. Ich bin bis heute Felsenfest davon ausgegangen, das ich jeden Fisch der Maße hat, abschlagen muss (was wirklich passiert ist was anderes).
> 
> Ich werde das mal direkt im Verein ansprechen um da eine Auskunft drüber zu bekommen.



Nee, muss man nicht. Wurde ein paar Beiträge zuvor schon sehr gut erläutert. Aber bei uns im Verein würde ich so ein Thema garantiert nicht ansprechen. Genauso gut könnte man die Merkel fragen, ob der Soli-Zuschlag noch immer erforderlich ist. |supergri


----------



## robdasilva (26. Juni 2014)

@sharpo

Habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich aus Bayern komme und da ist verboten.

Aber wie ich es handhabe steht auf einem anderen Stern geschrieben.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Aber bei uns im Verein würde ich so ein Thema garantiert nicht ansprechen. Genauso gut könnte man die Merkel fragen, ob der Soli-Zuschlag noch immer erforderlich ist. |supergri


Bei uns im Verein sind es auch Angler.
Und bisher gehen alle, die mir begegnet sind, ganz gut Konform mit der hier gegenwärtigen Meinung. Passt also


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

OT @Thomas

Ich hatte mich mal mit einem Angelkollegen...aus dem Vereinsvorstand und Mitglied eines Ausschusses für Fischerei bei der Stadt in der Wolle.
Der Kollege wollte mir weismachen, das Jugendliche mit einem Jugendfischereischein keine Fische waidgerecht töten dürfen.

Ich konnte ihn leider vor Ort nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugen...#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich schreib dazu lieber nix - und nicht nur wegen OT........


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



robdasilva schrieb:


> @sharpo
> 
> Habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich aus Bayern komme und da ist verboten.
> 
> ...



Da habe ich mir sagen lassen dort sieht die Lage in der Tat so aus wie Du sie erläutert hast.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich immer woher dieser Irrglaube bezüglich C&R Verbot kommt. Wird in den Lehrgängen dieser Blödsinn gelehrt?
> 
> Ich hatte auch schon so einige diesbezügliche Diskussionen im Verein mit dem Vorstand..Setzkescher, Nachtangeln, zurücksetzen von Fisch, Angeln beenden nach erreichen des Fanglimits usw.
> 
> ...



Unter C&R wird das Angeln mit dem Vorsatz Zurückzusetzen bezeichnet. Selektive Entnahme nennt man C&D (Catch & Decide).

Und das Angeln mit Vorsatz des Zurücksetzens (C&R) ist in Deutschland nachweislich verboten (Tierschutzgesetz).

Beispiel Gewässerverschmutzung:
Wenn du nur Karpfen entnimmst, aber keine Aale, weil diese zu sehr belastet sind, ist das C&D. Alles ok.
Erzählst du dem Staatsanwalt aber, dass du in dem Fluss immer zurücksetzt, weil die Fische generell zu belastet sind, ist das C&R. Der vernünftige Grund zum Angeln fehlt. Verboten.

Nur zur Klarstellung: Ich finde das alles großen Schmarren und heiße es keineswegs gut, aber so ist ganz klar die rechtliche Situation. Siehe die aktuelle Anzeige, über die hier im Thread diskutiert wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



S.Gajda schrieb:


> An alle idioten da draußen......



Gut gebrüllt. Ich habe hier schon mehrfach virtuelle Prügel bekommen weil ich behaupte, dass die Mehrzahl der Angler unterhalb der intellektuellen Mittelschicht angesiedelt sind.

Allerdings habe ich damit nicht (vornehmlich) diejenigen gemeint, die Fische am Wasser fotografieren, als vielmehr auch diejenigen, die wegen einer mögliche Ahndung dessen applaudieren.

Und darum vervollständige ich Deinen Satz: "....und vor allem hier drinnen."


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Unter C&R wird das Angeln mit dem Vorsatz Zurückzusetzen bezeichnet. Selektive Entnahme nennt man C&D (Catch & Decide).
> 
> Und das Angeln mit Vorsatz des Zurücksetzens (C&R) ist in Deutschland nachweislich verboten (Tierschutzgesetz).
> 
> ...




Ich glaube nicht, das Richter und Staatsanwälte zwischen C&D und C&R unterscheiden.
Nicht mal in Fachkreisen geschieht dies.
Wenn ich meinen alten Vorstand mit diesen begriffen komme...... lol


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das Richter und Staatsanwälte zwischen C&D und C&R unterscheiden.
> Nicht mal in Fachkreisen geschieht dies.
> Wenn ich meinen alten Vorstand mit diesen begriffen komme...... lol



Zitat:
 "Das Fischen von großen Fischen allein aus Spaß, ohne die Absicht, den Fisch danach zu verzehren, verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz." 

 Denen geht um das Fischen mit der *Absicht* des Zurücksetzens. Ich lese da nicht, auch nicht zwischen den Zeilen, dass sie ein Problem mit dem Zurücksetzen von Gelegenheitsfängen haben.


----------



## Skrxnch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



KarstenM schrieb:


> Und wenn wir hier alle nur jeden Mist verteidigen und beschönigen, haben wir es auch nicht anders verdient!


|good:

Stimmt, genauso isses nämlich nicht...!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



KarstenM schrieb:


> Und wenn wir hier alle nur jeden Mist verteidigen und beschönigen, haben wir es auch nicht anders verdient!



Der Mist ist das Tierschutzgesetz in seiner heutigen Form. Da gehören Fische nicht rein.

 Überall außerhalb Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz ist C&R eine völlig normale Art des Fischens, ja teils sogar erheblich stärker akzeptiert/toleriert als die Entnahme von Fischen.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Mist ist das Tierschutzgesetz in seiner heutigen Form. Da gehören Fische nicht rein.


|good:
Ich wiederhol das mal, weil es DAS Kernproblem ist.


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |good:
> Ich wiederhol das mal, weil es DAS Kernproblem ist.



Womit sich jede weitere Diskusion erübrigt weil sich DAS wohl nicht mehr ändert.


----------



## Wegberger (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Hallo,

aus meiner Sicht gibt es nur ein nachhaltiges Problem:

WIESO HABEN WIR KEINEN ANGLERVERBAND DER EINFACH NUR FUER ANGLER DA IST !

Warum ist unser Verband schlimmer als

- PETA
- NABU
- Staatsanwälte

und Co zusammen ?

Diese Situation, die hier jetzt über Seiten diskutiert wird ..... wäre eine Lobby-Arbeit gewesen ----> dies niemals soweit kommen zu lassen.

Keine Arsch in der Hose und deswegen in Brüssel den Welt-Komoran-Frieden retten ...anstelle die Hausaufgaben zu erledigen .... alles Bettnässer.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

"Unsere" Hausjuristen sind im Kampf gegen die eigenen Leute zu beschäftigt und können sich für die Belange des Angelsports einfach nicht mehr einsetzen.


----------



## Surf (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Oh wie nett.... ja Grundsatzentscheidungen , effektiver Einfluss auf die Verstärkung von Staatszielbestimmungen,  das ist schön in der Vita, das will die private Wirtschaft sehen, das macht den Kunden/Mandanten geil, das bringt Geld!
Unbestimmte  Personen streben anscheinend nach Höherem.....sweet....


----------



## necropolis (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Verwertbaren Fisch töten und dann fotografieren=ja

Fisch fangen, fotografieren(Ego Probleme??), und erst dann releasen=nein


----------



## siluro 1211 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Hallo,

ich wundere mich nicht mehr darüber was da grad passiert...!
Wie man auch in diesem Thread sieht gibt es auch unter den Anglern genügend Vollpfosten...!

Fisch fangen, töten, fotografieren, anschließend wegschmeisen weil vieleicht zu groß oder und und....#d:r!

Warum ist wohl in vielen anderen Ländern C&R erlaubt bzw. zum Teil für gewisse Fische sogar Pflicht?

Solange dieses Thema selbst unter Anglern solche teilweise hirnlosen Reaktionen auslöst, solange werden wir auch mit außenstehenden weiterhin kämpfen müssen..!

Sind wir jetzt Verbrecher weil wir Fische nach einer schonenden Landung wieder schwimmen lassen?
Oder weil wir nachts angeln?

Und wer bestimmt eigentlich was Tierquälerei ist und was nicht?

Wenn ein Kutterfischer tonnenweise Fisch als Abfall ins Meer zurück wirft dann scheint das zumindest rechtlich in Ordnung zu sein.
Eine Karpfen zurück setzen dagegen ist ein Verbrechen???

Wer solche Meinungen gut heißt der ist meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig im Kopf!!

Gruß Mike


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Womit sich jede weitere Diskusion erübrigt weil sich DAS wohl nicht mehr ändert.


... aber evtl. noch irgendwie schlimmer bzw. verschärft wird, wenn wir nicht ganz gewaltig aufpassen.

--> dieser "Schmerzen nach neuesten Studien"-Quatsch (obwohl nicht 100 % bewiesen) macht u. U. immer mehr die Runde. Wird ja schon wieder reißerisch-manipulatorisch im Vorfeld des neuen angekündigten Fernsehmachwerks angesprochen. Dieser Humbug darf nicht gesellschaftsfähig werden.

Glauben (wollen) statt denken (können) scheint da in gewissen Kreisen auch recht weit verbreitet zu sein (hat für mich schon fast religiöse Züge).

Aber zum richtig viel miese Stimmung machen reicht sowas allemal - ob das überhaupt stimmt oder auch nur ansatzweise eine reale Grundlage hat, interessiert irgendwann keinen mehr.

Fundierte Gegenstudien gleich zweimal nicht, die werden dann einfach ignoriert bzw. negiert (ignorieren kann auch die Gegenseite perfekt, Frau Präserdentin - weg mit der  Schützerhülle) - auch rationale Erdkugel-Beweiser landeten dereinst mitunter auf von selbsternannten Scheibenwissern angezündeten Scheiterhaufen, das ist heute im Prinzip immer noch so. 

Die Menschheit lernt nicht unbedingt dazu und glaubt halt das, was man ihr immer wieder gehirnwaschend in den Schädel trichtert. Das nenn sich dann wohl "Zeitgeist" und stimmt, weil es stimmen SOLL. Gibt genug supermiese geschichtliche Beispiele für dieses Prinzip.

Mit anderen Worten: 

Die Stummkreaturschreier müssen nur genug seelisch unausgeglichene und/oder profilierungsgeile Gutmenschen in der Gesellschaft finden, die diesen Vollblödsinn einfach völlig unreflektiert übernehmen (Macht lebt von Mitläufern). 

Und dann irgendwann evtl. entsprechende Forderungen auf "wissenschaftlicher Basis" an Politik/Gesetzgeber stellen, ohne auch nur 1 Sekunde nachzudenken. Die sind viel zu sehr in ihrer Rosabrillescheibenwelt verhaftet.

Das trifft dann ALLE Angler - völlig egal ob C&R, C&D oder Allesmitnehm.

Insofern gilt es, wenigstens einer Verschlimmerung der Lage aktiv entgegenzuwirken.

Das Dumme ist nur, dass die Politik (wenn überhaupt) nur auf offizielle Anglervertreter = Verbände hört bzw. überhaupt nur mit diesen redet bzw. diese als einzigen legitimen Ansprechpartner erachtet. Für die Politik sind die Verbände = die Angler. Wir kleine Wichte kratzen da keinen*.

Und wies mit den Kopfverbandlern (bei denen der Verbandsmu(e)ll nach dem offensichtlichen Mehrfach-Kopfschuss offenbar gleichzeitig a.k.a. fully mummified über Ohren, Augen, Nase und Mund geht) wiederum aussieht, dürfte ja hinreichend bekannt sein...

------

*es sei denn, wir kratzen im Gegenzug guerrillisch jemand die Augen aus und kippen hernach noch kräftig Sägemehl in den Hals - dann hat er bzw. eher sie wenigstens nen wirklichen Grund, blind und stumm zu sein.


----------



## xPuni (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich habe vor einem Jahr mein Anhelschein gemacht... Wo das Thema C&R auftrat hieß es nur... Wenn ihr den Fisch nicht verwerten könnt müsst ihr ihn töten, kleinschneiden und in das Gewässer werfen so soll es in Niedersachsen vorgeschrieben sein mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



xPuni schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einem Jahr mein Anhelschein gemacht... Wo das Thema C&R auftrat hieß es nur... Wenn ihr den Fisch nicht verwerten könnt müsst ihr ihn töten, kleinschneiden und in das Gewässer werfen so soll es in Niedersachsen vorgeschrieben sein mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen...


Wenn bei der Prüfung Ausbilder so einen unhaltbaren und nachweislich falschen Mist erzählen, braucht man sich über manches nicht mehr wundern..

Vor allem nicht, wenn solcher Unfug dann unter denen, die von solchen "Ausbildern" aus"gebildet" wurden, sich über Jahrzehnte dann verfestigt...

Solche "Ausbilder" gehören eigentlich sofort entsorgt und leider ist Blödheit oder Inkompetenz kein Straftatbestand, dass man solche "Ausbilder" deswegen anzeigen könnte...

Das steht nirgends im Gesetz in NDS (meines Wissens dasjenige, das am längsten unverändert blieb - zur Zeit der letzten Änderung da gabs noch nicht so viele Gutmenschen...), das können bestenfalls irgendwelche Bewirtschafterregeln für einzelne Gewässer, Vereine oder Verbände sein, gilt aber definitiv NICHT gesetzlich für das Land NDS insgesamt. 


Und jetzt hör ich auf, sonst komm ich wieder mit der Prüfung, unfähigen Verbänden und Vereinen etc. und muss mich am Ende selber verwarnen..


----------



## Knispel (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



xPuni schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einem Jahr mein Anhelschein gemacht... Wo das Thema C&R auftrat hieß es nur... Wenn ihr den Fisch nicht verwerten könnt müsst ihr ihn töten, kleinschneiden und in das Gewässer werfen so soll es in Niedersachsen vorgeschrieben sein mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen...



Quatsch - wo steht das, ich bin Niedersachse. Nenn mal die Quelle mit § ....

Jeder soll doch machen was er will - nur nicht anschließend rumjammern wenn es knallt.


----------



## xPuni (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@ Knispel ich kann dir kein Quelle nennen so wurde es uns beigebracht...


----------



## daci7 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Das Thema geht uns ALLE an. Denn die Tierschützer / Tierrechlter geben erst auf - wenn es in ganz D KEINEN einzigen Angler mehr gibt. Aber das verstehen einige nicht und schieben jeder Partei die Schuld in die Schuhe....



So ein Quark. DAS ist Panikmache. Es gibt ein paar Radikale die das Angeln, Jagen, Reiten, Tiermast usw im Ganzen einstellen wollen ... und es gibt ein paar Leute die der Meinung sind, dass mit steigendem Wohlstand der Gesellschaft auch die moralische Verantwortung der Gesellschaft gegenüber dem Tier steigt.
Erste nimmt niemand für voll, letztere sind für voll zu nehmen und man muss sich wenigstens mit Ihnen auseinander setzen.
Das sich der gesetzliche Rahmen, in welchen mit Tieren umgegangen wird, in den nächsten Jahrzehnten ändern wird ist genauso klar, wie dass man in einer Gesellschaft wie der unseren nicht Tiermast, Fischerei und Jagd komplett einstellen kann.
Und ganz ehrlich - mir sind viele dieser "Gutmenschen", wie sie häufig hier beschimpft werden, lieber als unsere Stammtischparolenklopfer.
Ich denke man muss als Angler, als Jäger, als Landwirt, als Tierzüchter, als Tierhalter, als Reiter, als Forscher usw eben damit leben, dass man sich nicht wie vor 50 Jahren verhalten kann und auch nicht mehr so verhalten können wird - und das finde ich schlichtweg richtig.


----------



## KarstenM (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



daci7 schrieb:


> So ein Quark. DAS ist Panikmache. Es gibt ein paar Radikale die das Angeln, Jagen, Reiten, Tiermast usw im Ganzen einstellen wollen ... und es gibt ein paar Leute die der Meinung sind, dass mit steigendem Wohlstand der Gesellschaft auch die moralische Verantwortung der Gesellschaft gegenüber dem Tier steigt.
> Erste nimmt niemand für voll, letztere sind für voll zu nehmen und man muss sich wenigstens mit Ihnen auseinander setzen.
> Das sich der gesetzliche Rahmen, in welchen mit Tieren umgegangen wird, in den nächsten Jahrzehnten ändern wird ist genauso klar, wie dass man in einer Gesellschaft wie der unseren nicht Tiermast, Fischerei und Jagd komplett einstellen kann.
> Und ganz ehrlich - mir sind viele dieser "Gutmenschen", wie sie häufig hier beschimpft werden, lieber als unsere Stammtischparolenklopfer.
> Ich denke man muss als Angler, als Jäger, als Landwirt, als Tierzüchter, als Tierhalter, als Reiter, als Forscher usw eben damit leben, dass man sich nicht wie vor 50 Jahren verhalten kann und auch nicht mehr so verhalten können wird - und das finde ich schlichtweg richtig.



Das ist mein Mann, endlich einer der mich versteht!
Soweit das überhaupt möglich ist!#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



xPuni schrieb:


> Wenn ihr den Fisch nicht verwerten könnt müsst ihr ihn töten, kleinschneiden und in das Gewässer werfen so soll es in Niedersachsen vorgeschrieben sein mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen...


 
Da hat euer "Ausbilder" völligen Unsinn erzählt. 

Folgst du seinem "Ratschlag", verstößt du nicht nur gegen das Tierschutzgesetz (Tötung ohne vernünftigen Grund), sondern ggf. noch gegen andere Landesgesetze, da du Tierkadaver in die Umwelt einbringst.


----------



## xPuni (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Natürlich befolge ich nicht seinen ' Ratschlag ' völliger Unsinn...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Eben!


----------



## Deep Down (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Das wäre dann ein blödsinning vermittelter Mischmasch aus Unkenntnis der Gesetzeslage und denkbaren Regelungen aus der Gewässerordnung, wie mit verangelten Fischen umzugehen ist, die dem Schonmaß unterliegen, damit keine unrechtmäßige Entnahme erfolgt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Das Schlimme bei sowas ist aber, dass "Ausbilder" der Vereine und Verbände so einen Dreck "lehren" ("gute" fachliche Praxis????):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> xPuni schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe vor einem Jahr mein Anhelschein gemacht... Wo das Thema C&R auftrat hieß es nur... Wenn ihr den Fisch nicht verwerten könnt müsst ihr ihn töten, kleinschneiden und in das Gewässer werfen so soll es in Niedersachsen vorgeschrieben sein mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen...
> ...


----------



## spin73 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



daci7 schrieb:


> So ein Quark. DAS ist Panikmache.



        			  	        Nun ja, einige Tendenzen lassen da auch durchaus Interpretationsspielraum. Nichtsdestotrotz  gebe ich dir in der Hinsicht recht, das sich der allgemeine Umgang mit  Tieren in den letzten Jahrzehnten zurecht verändert hat und sich auch  weiter verändern wird. Die grundsätzliche Frage ist doch aber nach wie vor dieselbe: Wo  hört berechtigter und sinnvoller Tierschutz auf, und wo fängt z.B.  das Vermenschlichen oder grundsätzliche Ablehnen aus ethischen Gründen  an? Eines muss doch jedem klar sein. Jagen bedingt auch immer das Töten von Tieren. Dies sollte natürlich immer möglichst schmerzfrei und ohne längeres Leiden für das Tier erfolgen. Ein nicht unerheblicher Anteil derer die Jagd und speziell auch das Angeln ablehnen, tun dies aus ethischen Gründen und werden wohl nie mit dem Töten von Tieren konform gehen. Es findet ja auch seit ein paar Jahrzehnten eine nie da gewesene Entfremdung von der Natur statt. Kaum einer kennt z.B. noch die Kausalität zwischen Wurst aus dem glänzenden Supermarktregal und dem damit einhergehenden Schlachten bzw. Töten von Tieren, geschweige denn haben die je eine Kuh, Huhn, Fisch oder irgendein Tier je selbst angefasst oder in natura gesehen. Diese Entwicklung halte ich persönlich für sehr bedenklich und erklärt auch die oftmals verklärten Vorstellungen einiger Tierschutzromantiker. 

    			  	        Ich  persönlich glaube kaum, dass sich die diversen Interessengruppen  merklich annähern werden, beharrt doch ein großer Teil auf die  alleinige "Richtigkeit" seiner Sichtweise und lässt keinen wirklichen Konsens zu. Es wird eigentlich nur noch emotional argumentiert, während alles Rationale kaum eine Chance hat, gehört zu werden. Es bleibt auf jeden Fall spannend.


----------



## fordprefect (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



daci7 schrieb:


> So ein Quark. DAS ist Panikmache. Es gibt ein paar Radikale die das Angeln, Jagen, Reiten, Tiermast usw im Ganzen einstellen wollen ... und es gibt ein paar Leute die der Meinung sind, dass mit steigendem Wohlstand der Gesellschaft auch die moralische Verantwortung der Gesellschaft gegenüber dem Tier steigt.
> Erste nimmt niemand für voll, letztere sind für voll zu nehmen und man muss sich wenigstens mit Ihnen auseinander setzen.
> Das sich der gesetzliche Rahmen, in welchen mit Tieren umgegangen wird, in den nächsten Jahrzehnten ändern wird ist genauso klar, wie dass man in einer Gesellschaft wie der unseren nicht Tiermast, Fischerei und Jagd komplett einstellen kann.
> Und ganz ehrlich - mir sind viele dieser "Gutmenschen", wie sie häufig hier beschimpft werden, lieber als unsere Stammtischparolenklopfer.
> Ich denke man muss als Angler, als Jäger, als Landwirt, als Tierzüchter, als Tierhalter, als Reiter, als Forscher usw eben damit leben, dass man sich nicht wie vor 50 Jahren verhalten kann und auch nicht mehr so verhalten können wird - und das finde ich schlichtweg richtig.



Mein Reden!


----------



## silversurfer81 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Mein Reden!



ihr werdet euch noch wundern....|uhoh:

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## lsski (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

*Eigentlich ist das Thema doch ganz einfach.*

Wer Angeln geht und das nur im sportlichen Sinn.
= C&R und nie ein Fisch mitnimmt 
ist in Auge des Staates ein Tierquäler.


  Wer im Jahr weit über 100 Zander hakt und nur 4 mit nimmt
  = C&R und 4 Fisch mitnimmt
  ist so auch in Auge des Staates ein Tierquäler.


  Nur wer Angeln geht und das  im eigentlichen Sinn.
= jeden Fisch mit nimmt außer zu kleine und geschützte 
  ist so auch in Auge des Staates kein Tierquäler.


*Sondern ein Angler !*
*
*
*Wo ist da etwas missverständlich?*
*
*
*Es gibt halt zu viele sport-Angler!*
*oder zu wenig Angler.
*
*
*


----------



## spin73 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> ihr werdet euch noch wundern....|uhoh:



Das denke ich auch! Wer hier auf Toleranz und Einsicht hofft, wird hinsichtlich der Lobbyarbeit diverser Wohlstandsromantiker, bald eines besseren belehrt werden.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

#piccshare_pic_options, #piccshare_pic_options > *, #piccshare_tint, #piccshare_logo { border-radius: 0; -moz-border-radius: 0; border: none; margin: 0; padding: 0; }Bin etwas überrascht, was dieses Thema für Wellen schlägt. 

Zuallererst mal : 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Vermutlich einer der meistgesprochenen Sätze in der Geschichte der Menschheit. #t
> 
> Passender Nickname dazu übrigens.



Das ist keine Naivität oder ähnliches, sondern gesundes Einschätzungsvermögen. Es gibt im Bereich der Rechtsprechung immer mal ein paar Ausreißer, die extreme Ansichten vertreten. Vorliegend ist vermutlich der Staatsanwalt selbst passionierter Tierschützer und macht sich aus seiner eigenen, subjektiven Weltanschauung hinaus seine Gedanken - alles schön und gut. 

Dass das ganze irgendwelche Konsequenzen für unsereins als Angler hat, halte ich für höchst fragwürdig. 

Es ist zunächst einmal noch nichtmal zu einer tatsächlichen Rechtsprechung gekommen - und falls dies eintritt, wird es zugunsten des Anglers ausfallen.

Ihr müsst bedenken, dass auch die Juristen, die sich mit solcher Materie auseinandersetzen, gelegentlich von der Praxis selbst (in dem Fall dem Angelsport) kein objektives Bild haben, sich nie näher damit befasst haben und deshalb insgesamt nicht ausreichend darüber informiert sind, in welchem Rahmen der Umgang mit Fischen in Ordnung ist. Die Fischereigesetze sind derart ausgearbeitet, dass da eigentlich nur noch wenig Spielraum für nachträgliche Änderungen zu unseren Ungunsten möglich sind - schon gar nicht auf Veranlassung irgendeines x-beliebigen Staatsanwalts in Offenburg. 

Und um diese ganze "Tierschützer gegen Angler" Debatte mal aus einer anderen Perspektive zu erörtern : 

Ja, es gibt einen (möglicherweise großen) Personenkreis, der nie wieder einen Menschen mit Angel am Wasser sehen möchte (jedenfalls Angler aus Vergnügen). Ja, diese werden immer wieder versuchen durch Kampagnen, Initiativen etc. die Rechte und Möglichkeiten der Angler zu beschränken.

Doch wird dies jemals erfolgreich sein? 

Ich denke eher nicht. Angeln ist gesellschaftlich-historisch ein sehr, sehr alter Brauch. Jeder kennt den Angelsport, jeder hat schonmal (spätestens im Urlaub im Mittelmeerraum abends am Strand) Angler gesehen und jeder ist, ob Angler oder Nicht-Angler, zum beobachten schon einmal stehen geblieben. Dieses Hobby ist so tief verwurzelt, dass man kaum noch auf die Idee kommen wird, es auf lange Sicht auszuradieren. Gerade in unserer heutigen Zeit, in der die jüngeren Generationen sich primär dem Medienkonsum ergeben, anstatt den klassischen Outdoor-Hobbys nachzugehen, wird man sich davor hüten, traditionsreiche Betätigungen wie den Angelsport zu unterbinden. 

Um einen kleinen Vergleich zu ziehen (etwas gewagt) : 

Alkoholkonsum ist auch verpöhnt, mitunter sogar sehr (siehe Drunk-Driving-Kampagnen, "Kenn-Dein-Limit"-Werbungen etc).

Der Alkoholkonsum ist aber seit einer ebensolangen Zeit wie der Angelsport sozialadäquat und Gang und Gebe (siehe das griechische Symposium beispielsweise). Und aus dem Grund wird es auch im Bereich des Alkoholkonsums höchstens marginale Einschränkungen geben (0 Promille Grenze ist das letzte, was mir einfällt). 

Ganz nehmen wird man der Bevölkerung den Alkoholkonsum nie. Und meine Vermutung ist, dass es sich beim Angelsport ganz ähnlich verhalten wird. 

Achja, über welchen Aspekt des Angelns man sich im Einzelnen aufregt, ist fast egal. Natürlich erscheint ein Aufreger über das Fotografieren von Fischen besonders lächerlich, aber als Laie hat man nunmal automatisch den Impuls einen Fisch in akuter Lebensgefahr zu sehen, sobald er für ein paar Sekunden sein Element verlässt. 

Beste Grüße und entschuldigt die etwas langgeratenen Ausführungen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich kenn da son paar neokonvertierte Veganerspinner (alles Städter mit null Naturbezug), die Leute nunmehr dumm anmachen, wenn diese ne angriffslustige Stechmücke auf ihrem Arm per Handschlag erledigen.

Da sag ich nur: Rein in den Flieger und ab ins allerschlimmste Gelbfiebergebiet von Französisch-Guyana. Nach 5 Minuten schreien die verzweifelt nach nem Sprühflugzeug. Hundert pro. 

Wenn sie nicht schon vorher von rechteinhabenden Kuschelkrokodilen gefressen wurden (falls der ebenfalls dringend angeforderte Großkaliberbüchsenwächter nen kleinen Ticken zu spät kam)..

Solcherlei Entwicklungen finde ich nicht nur im Bezug aufs Angeln höchst bedenklich. Denn das sind alles WÄHLER.

Ist IMO überhaupt kein Spaß - mit den Typen ist seit ihrer Konvertierung überhaupt nichts mehr anzufangen. 

Die bringen kaum noch ein nicht-missionarisches Wort raus und gehen einem nur noch auf den Wecker (Warum angelst Du? Warum rauchst Du? Warum trinkst Du Alkohol? Willst Du nicht mal über Dein Leben nachdenken..........)

Eine grausige Vorstellung, wenn sowas auch nur ansatzweise was zu melden hätte.

Da sind jegliche Fangfoto- oder Rücksetz-Diskussionen etc. glaube ich der reinste Kindergeburtstag dagegen.

Meine plakative, unverblümte Meinung: Sprit drüber und anzünden. Wehret den Anfängen.



> Und aus dem Grund wird es auch im Bereich des Alkoholkonsums höchstens marginale Einschränkungen geben


Soso. Dann setz Dich mal ganz normal und friedlich mit nem Bier in bestimmte Parks. Ordnungsamt --> Strafzettel, Platzverweis. Und das ohne jegliches "Rumpunken" etc.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> #piccshare_pic_options, #piccshare_pic_options > *, #piccshare_tint, #piccshare_logo { border-radius: 0; -moz-border-radius: 0; border: none; margin: 0; padding: 0; }Bin etwas überrascht, was dieses Thema für Wellen schlägt.
> 
> Zuallererst mal :
> 
> ...



Vor kurzem haben wir über eine Veröffentlichung einer Richterin in einer anerkannten Juristen- Fachzeitschrift diskutiert.
Ich möchte nur kurz an ihrer Aussagen in dem Bericht erinnern.

Gute Nacht Angeln.

Es gibt Mittel und Wege ohne ein landesweites oder bundesweites Angelverbot uns von Gewässern abzuhalten.
Diverse Ideen bestehen da schon.

Angler aus Naturschutzgebieten raus
Angeltechnisch Interessante Strecken sperren
Nachtangelverbote
Besatzverbote bzw. sehr starke Einschränkungen
Angelverbote während Badebetrieb 
etc.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

#piccshare_pic_options, #piccshare_pic_options > *, #piccshare_tint, #piccshare_logo { border-radius: 0; -moz-border-radius: 0; border: none; margin: 0; padding: 0; }#piccshare_pic_options, #piccshare_pic_options > *, #piccshare_tint, #piccshare_logo { border-radius: 0; -moz-border-radius: 0; border: none; margin: 0; padding: 0; }





PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Soso. Dann setz Dich mal ganz normal und friedlich mit nem Bier in bestimmte Parks. Ordnungsamt --> Strafzettel, Platzverweis. Und das ohne jegliches "Rumpunken" etc.



Ist mir persönlich noch nicht passiert, bezweifle allerdings nicht, dass du solche Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Was meinst du mit bestimmte Parks? Wenn du damit solche Parks meinst, in welchen Mamis mit ihren Kids spazierengehen, dann sehe ich einen Platzverweis ebendort nicht als ein Problem an. In einem Hotel mit "familiärer Atmosphäre" wirst du schließlich auch schräg angeguckt, wenn du mit deinen Jungs die Zelte zum Partyurlaub aufschlägst. 

Abgesehen davon hatte ich oben schon thematisiert, dass es immer Ausreißer gibt. Auch die Polizeibeamten, mit denen du offensichtlich konfrontiert warst, könnten hier aus subjektiven Gründen besonders hart vorgegangen sein. Grundsätzlich finde ich, dass Alkohol nur sehr wenige Einschränkungen erfährt. 



 

[Offtopic] : 

Hat jemand die leiseste Ahnung, woher diese komischen Zeichen vor meinen Posts rühren? Ich bekomms nich weg, hab keine Ahnung woran es liegt. Bitte um Hilfe, gerne natürlich per PN um hier keine unübersichtlichen Zwischeneinschübe hervorzurufen.
​


----------



## KarstenM (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Dann würde ich auch sagen, gute nacht Fleisch und Fischkonsum, denn die Angelfischerei ist doch wohl die schohnenste und ( für den Lebenszyklus des Tieres) auch die artgerechteste Möglichkeit sich mit tierischen Produkten zu Versorgen. Eier und Milch mal ausgenommen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ergänze:

Wenn du damit solche Parks meinst, in welchen *600-Euro-Kinderwagen-schiebende Reformhauseinkäufer-*Mamis *(angebendstolz auf ihre 30 Gutengewissenkauf-3.Welt-Patenkinder)* mit ihren *Namenstanzbalg-Doppelnamen*-Kids *(die Tiere nur hinter Gittern im Zoo kennen)* spazierengehen


----------



## Sharpo (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



KarstenM schrieb:


> Dann würde ich auch sagen, gute nacht Fleisch und Fischkonsum, denn die Angelfischerei ist doch wohl die schohnenste und ( für den Lebenszyklus des Tieres) auch die artgerechteste Möglichkeit sich mit tierischen Produkten zu Versorgen. Eier und Milch mal ausgenommen!



Im Zeitalter von Tiefkühlkost etc. aber nicht notwendig.
Deinen frischen Fisch bekommst Du auch gut und gerne beim Fischzüchter.
Dieser ist sogar lebensmitteltechnisch frischer als Dein gefangener Fisch aus Fluss oder See welcher nach dem Töten nicht ausreichend gekühlt wird.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

#piccshare_pic_options, #piccshare_pic_options > *, #piccshare_tint, #piccshare_logo { border-radius: 0; -moz-border-radius: 0; border: none; margin: 0; padding: 0; }





PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ergänze:
> 
> Wenn du damit solche Parks meinst, in welchen *600-Euro-Kinderwagen-schiebende Reformhauseinkäufer-*Mamis (stolz auf ihre 30 Gutengewissenkauf.-3.Welt-Patenkinder) mit ihren *Namenstanzbalg-Doppelnamen*-Kids *(die Tiere nur hinter Gittern im Zoo kennen)* spazierengehen




Findest du den Post wirklich zielführend? Damit machst du doch genau das, was man auch mit Anglern macht.


----------



## KarstenM (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Im Zeitalter von Tiefkühlkost etc. aber nicht notwendig.
> Deinen frischen Fisch bekommst Du auch gut und gerne beim Fischzüchter.
> Dieser ist sogar lebensmitteltechnisch frischer als Dein gefangener Fisch aus Fluss oder See welcher nach dem Töten nicht ausreichend gekühlt wird.



Stimmt natürlich!
Nur gut das die Schnitzel im Kühlregal wachsen und die Fische bei einer Befragung das Zuchtbecken als bevorzugten Lebensraum angeben würden. Wie schmeckt wohl ein Fisch der in einer Zucht gehegt und gepflegt und dann an Altersschwäche verstorben ist?


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Da gibts nix zielzuführen. Fight fire with fire. 

Ich tue niemand was, wenn ich in der Sonne ruhig ein Bier auf der Parkbank trinke.

Also sollen die mich nicht anp*******.

Genauso, wenn ich friedlich vor mich hinangele. Die sollen ihre kranke, realitätsfremde und komplett spaßfeindliche Ideologie an Altpapiercontainer ranlabern. 

Moralterroristen nee danke. Ich steh nicht auf selbsternannte Sonnengötter, die mir vorschreiben wollen, wie ich zu leben habe.

Wird glaube ich höchste Zeit für ne Website namens schutz-vor-schützern.de

(net klicken, der Autokonvertierer funkt da offenbar bei Fiktionalem dazwischen hihi).


----------



## fordprefect (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich glaub es hackt...
Jedem der Probleme damit hat, dass wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben, der kann in den vorhin genannten Flieger steigen und in irgend ein Bürgerkriegsland fliegen. Dort kann er dann Fische fangen, mit ihnen Jonglieren, sie in die Luft jagen, Frösche aufblasen oder was seine kleine Jungs Phantasien so noch hergeben.
Da kann man dann wahrscheinlich auch ungestört Menschen anzünden, wenn dass dann der höchste Wunsch ist.
Wiederlich!

Ich bin froh, dass die Sache genauso läuft, wie sie läuft. Weil das nämlich zeigt, dass wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben. Ein Mann sieht geltende Gesetze gebrochen und zeigt dies an. Die Staatsanwaltschaft überprüft das und leitet ein Verfahren ein. Mehr ist nicht passiert. Ein Gericht muss dann entscheiden. Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft das sofort fallen lassen würde, könnte nämlich besagter Mann mit einer viel größeren Rechtfertigung von einer Verschwörung ausgehen, wenn auf einmal Exekutive Judikative spielt.

Angeln ist nicht alles im Leben und sollte es auch für niemanden sein!


----------



## Sharpo (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



KarstenM schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich!
> Nur gut das die Schnitzel im Kühlregal wachsen und die Fische bei einer Befragung das Zuchtbecken als bevorzugten Lebensraum angeben würden. Wie schmeckt wohl ein Fisch der in einer Zucht gehegt und gepflegt und dann an Altersschwäche verstorben ist?



Ja, wenn einem Argumente fehlen kommt die Polemik.

Interessiert doch keinen woher das Schnitzel kommt.
Genauso wenig interessiert einen die Befragung von Fischen.
In unserer Gesellschaft ist es einfach nicht nötig für den privaten Gebrauch Angeln zu gehen und Fische zu quälen.

Und im Zeitalter von Glutamat und anderen auchnatürlichen Geschmacksverstärkern brauchen wir uns um den Unterschied des Geschmackes von Besatzfisch und Zuchtfisch nicht gross unterhalten oder?

Der grossteil der Angler würden wahrscheinlich den Unterschied zwischen eines selbstgefangenen Zanders und den Zander aus der Zucht kaum bis gar nicht erkennen.

Diverse Verkostungstest auf der Strasse mit anderen Lebensmitteln lassen jedenfalls diesen Schluss zu.

Edit: Kein Fisch stirbt in der Fischzucht an Altersschwäche. Polemik?


----------



## Sharpo (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Ich glaub es hackt...
> Jedem der Probleme damit hat, dass wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben, der kann in den vorhin genannten Flieger steigen und in irgend ein Bürgerkriegsland fliegen. Dort kann er dann Fische fangen, mit ihnen Jonglieren, sie in die Luft jagen, Frösche aufblasen oder was seine kleine Jungs Phantasien so noch hergeben.
> Da kann man dann wahrscheinlich auch ungestört Menschen anzünden, wenn dass dann der höchste Wunsch ist.
> Wiederlich!
> ...




Es ist eine Diskussion über eine Anzeige auf Grund eines Fotos auf dem ein Karpfenangler wahrscheinlich einen nicht "verwertbaren" Fisch angeblich unberechtigt zurück gesetzt hat.

Wenn der Kollege einen Rechtsbruch begangen hat...

Derzeit gibt es bis auf wenige Ausnahmen keine Pflicht jeden theoretisch verwertbaren Fisch abzuschlagen.

I würd sagen, der Staatsanwalt scheint ein wenig unausgelastet zu sein wenn er sich mit einem Foto von einem Karpfenangler beschäftigt.


----------



## fordprefect (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es ist eine Diskussion über eine Anzeige auf Grund eines Fotos auf dem ein Karpfenangler wahrscheinlich einen nicht "verwertbaren" Fisch angeblich unberechtigt zurück gesetzt hat.
> 
> Wenn der Kollege einen Rechtsbruch begangen hat...
> 
> Derzeit gibt es bis auf wenige Ausnahmen keine Pflicht jeden theoretisch verwertbaren Fisch abzuschlagen.


Ja und das hat dann ein Richter zu entscheiden. So funktioniert Gewaltenteilung.

Als kleiner Nachtrag: Folgendes Lied könnte für manchen hier der Soundtrack des Lebens werden: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H0RqzfRCd4

Aber vorsicht, da könnte ein wenig Sarkasmus und Ironie enthalten sein. Wenn man das Lied also auf der nächsten Konferenz zur Lösung der Gutmenschfrage vorträgt, könnte man bei den Kameraden verärgerte Blicke ernten.

Es ist echt krass, was einige im Internet für eine Menschenverachtende ******** von sich lassen.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Ja und das hat dann ein Richter zu entscheiden. So funktioniert Gewaltenteilung.
> 
> Als kleiner Nachtrag: Folgendes Lied könnte für manchen hier der Soundtrack des Lebens werden: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H0RqzfRCd4
> 
> ...



Ja, aber schon traurig das sich Richter damit befassen müssen und dem Angler womoglich noch Anwaltskosten aufgebürdet werden.
Von den womöglichen schlaflosen Nächten will ich mal gar nicht sprechen.
Stress?  ^^   Wer schützt den Angler vor diesem Stress? :q


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich denke man muss als Angler, als Jäger, als Landwirt, als Tierzüchter, als Tierhalter, als Reiter, als Forscher usw eben damit leben, dass man sich nicht wie vor 50 Jahren verhalten kann und auch nicht mehr so verhalten können wird - und das finde ich schlichtweg richtig.


Nicht mehr wie vor 50 Jahren und nicht wie die die 15000 davor.
Und natürlich nicht wie überall auf der Welt _auch heute_, außer im Ländle des deutschen Michels.

Das politisch korrekte gutmenschgetränkte Besser- & Vorreiter-Deutschland der letzten 50, sagen wir mal lieber 30 Jahre, ist das Mass der Dinge, an dem sich die Welt samt ihrer kompletten Geschichte zu messen hat.

Glückauf dann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und natürlich nicht wie überall auf der Welt _auch heute_, außer im Ländle des deutschen Michels.



Es ist nun das Land der grünen PETrA-Michaelas !

Ich bin da ganz der Ansicht vom Pirsch-Hirsch.#6



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Da gibts nix zielzuführen. *Fight fire with fire*.



Jahreslanges Weggucken und Abwarten hat alles verschlimmert. Es ist Zeit zum Gegenschlag!
Dafür haben wir doch jetzt einen starken Bundesverband, oder wofür war der noch gleich?|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir doch jetzt einen starken Bundesverband, oder wofür war der noch gleich?|rolleyes



Deutscher Angelfischer Verband

Angelfischen halt (statt angeln...)  - was auf Deutsch heisst:

Naturschutz!

EEG!

Kormoran!

Casting (ach ne, die sind ja auch pleite..)..

Oder man buchstabiert das anders:
*D*ie
*A*ngler
*F*ürchterlich
*V*erarscht


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> wofür war der noch gleich?


"Frieden schaffen durch überlegene Feuerkraft"? Ach nee, da war doch was mit Kleinwasserkraft... :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Evtl. sollten sich einige dies nochmal durchlesen..

http://www.ruteundrolle.de/componen...s-ohne-verwertungsabsicht-in-den-massenmedien


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Warten wir doch mal ab, welchen Gang das Ermittlungsverfahren überhaupt nimmt!?!

Ich rechne mit Verfahrenseinstellungen - u.U. gegen Zahlung von ein paar hundert € - über die wird meistens - wenn überhaupt - nur noch im Kleingedruckten berichtet.

Naja - wenn Angler sich *selber* so ausführlich Beweise schaffen & publizieren, für ihr Handeln, dann hält´ sich mein Mitleid auch in Grenzen.

Ob es überhaupt bis zu einem Richter kommt, dass weiß man ja noch garnicht - evtl. stellt die StA schon ein!

Ich bin gespannt und folgende Lektüre hätte den betroffenen Anglern durchaus einiges ersparen können...   :

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html

...wer trotzdem immernoch meint, er müsse sich selbst durch sein TUN gefährden, oder gleich durch die eigenen Aufnahmen und Äußerungen ans Messer liefern, der verkennt unsere Rechtslage und das bestehende Risiko.


Ich warte noch auf den gut betuchten und anwaltlich gut beratenen "Märtyrer", der mal endlich *HÖCHSTRICHTERLICH* (und nicht beim Amtsgericht xy!) feststellen läßt, ob Fische nun "Leid und / oder Schmerz" empfinden können - das könnte lustig werden - aber bisher hat sich anscheinend noch keiner in den Reihen der "C&R"-Fraktion gefunden!?!

Kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen....we´ll see....!?!


Petri!


Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Evtl. sollten sich einige dies nochmal durchlesen..
> 
> http://www.ruteundrolle.de/componen...s-ohne-verwertungsabsicht-in-den-massenmedien




:m:m:m


----------



## Triathlon87 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Naja solange wie manche Leute die Fische an der Luft spazieren tragen, ist auch echt ne Zumutung für den Fisch.

Aus rein theleologischen Gesichtspunkten sieht das Fischereirecht in den meisten Fällen auch gar kein Catch & Release vor. Bei nem großen Huchen auf alle Fälle, aber warum Leute von gefangenen 20 Karpfen wieder 20 zurücksetzen ist mir ein Rätsel. Das ist nicht im Sinne des Fischereirechts; großer Laichkarpfen hin oder her.

Ist also nur logisch, dass so ein Fall mal kommen musste.


Aber es gibt halt solche und solche Angler. Die eher weidmännisch geprägten und die just4fun Angler...


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich bin auch allerschwerstens für das gen-auestens kontrollierte Zurücksetzen kapitaler Re-gen-bogenforellen in schlammig-flache Vereinstümpel mit Sauerstoffmangel, um mittels dieser herrlichen und rundum schützenswerten Muttertiere den nachhaltigen und zukunftsorientierten Aufbau eines selbsterhaltenden Bestands zu sichern.

Das kann man ja nicht alleine den Karpfen überlassen - auch Samoniden haben dort gesellschaftlich verbürgte Eierlegerechte, für die es sich nachdrücklich zu streiten lohnt. Soll ja schließlich kein natürliches Ungleichgewicht entstehen, das wäre fatal für die damit unabdingbar vernetzte Entwicklung unserer Rinder (die könnten letal durchdrehen und dann ihren Paarhuferstatus einbüßen).

Parallel wirds dem Schilf sonst langweilig, wenn es da komplett sozial vereinsamt in der Gegend rumstehen muss (Seerosen sollen bisweilen nicht so kommunikativ sein).

Nicht, dass wir bald noch Halme therapieren müssen (denn dazu fehlt massiv das Geld in Zeiten allgemeiner Verklappung), wenn die dann hilflos den letal durchgedrehten Gehörnten ausgeliefert sind. Spätestens dann könnte dieses Universum sein Ende finden.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und natürlich nicht wie überall auf der Welt _auch heute_, außer im Ländle des deutschen Michels.



Wer ernsthaft glaubt, daß derartige Schikanen nach der Schikanierung eines Fisches nur bezeichnend für das "Ländle des deutschen Michels" sind, dem kann ich mal einen Lachstrip in's Land der Freiheit und unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten empfehlen-nach Alaska, wo der Angler angesichts unberührter Weiten, riesiger Wasserflächen und gigantischer Mengen an Fisch noch ganz er selbst sein kann und kleinliche Bürokratie wie aus einer anderen Welt wähnt.

Einfach mal eben auf einer Kiesbank an einem Fluß mit Lachsaufstieg ein kleines Camp errichten-ganz unmöglich-man muß vorher angeben, an exakt welcher Stelle man zu lagern gedenkt, wie viele Boote, Personen usw., man muß angeben, wie lange man genau bleibt, es muß ein Bärenzaun installiert werden, es darf absolut kein Müll herumliegen, jeder entnommene Fisch muß sofort eingetragen werden, und falls man einen Lachs an der Angel hat, für den es in diesem Jahr an dem speziellen Fluß keine Quote gibt, weil der Aufstieg zu gering war, und diesen Fisch auch nur für ein kurzes Foto aus dem Wasser hebt, dann ist man bei einer Kontrolle des Department of Fish and Game sofort Mode, die fahren dort eine Nulltoleranzstrategie, wer einen zu releasenden Fisch fotografiert, ist dran, da ermittelt auch keine Staatsanwaltschaft, da kannst du direkt vor Gericht erscheinen und deine Geldstrafe kassieren, wie auch bei einem Verstoß gegen die gefühlt hundert anderen Auflagen, ansonsten keine Ausreise!!

Ob das bei denen so ist, weil da irgendeine Interessenvertretung einen beschissenen Job gemacht hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Saarhunter (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich denke nicht das es soweit kommen wird das Angeln verboten wird aber auf lang oder kurz wird es einschränkungen geben, vielleicht so das manchem die Lust am Angeln vergehen wird aber so einfach wie es bisher war wird es mit sicherheit nicht mehr bleiben.

Eigentlich hatten wir es doch relativ gut...Fische fangen und zurücksetzen war nie so das Thema seit das Kind als C&R getauft wurde, aus diesem unwort wurden dann auch schnell ein paar Sprößlinge in die Welt gesetzt die mal wieder Maßlos übertrieben haben und daraus, bedingt durch ihre dummheit und sturheit, etwas geschaffen was es so in Deutschland niemals geben kann. Es wurde ja teilweise so extrem das Personen damit geprahlt haben ausnahmlos jeden Fisch wieder zu Releasen und Personen mit bösen Worten beschimpft wurden die mal hier oder da einen Fisch zum Essen mitgenommen haben. Sowas kann und wird es nicht geben, das wir nur zum Spaß den Fisch fangen und ihn zurücksetzen müssen, wir sind Jäger, früher vielleicht noch um die Familie zu ernähren was heute nicht mehr nötig ist aber am Grundprinzip hat sich doch nix geändert. 

Das soll jetzt nicht heißen das C&R oder C&D falsch ist aber es sollte auch richtig angewendet und nach außen hin gezeigt werden. Die Meisten Youtube-Clips gibts ohne ende die in meinen Augen direkt einen Angriffsgrund für unsere Gegner liefern.

Wir sollten uns erst mal alle so akzeptieren wie wir sind und auf einen Nenner kommen, unser gegenüber so nehmen wie er ist und nicht wie wir es gerne möchten, schlägt jemand einen Fisch ab dann sei es so, daran ist nichts auszusetzen, tut er das nicht, auch kein Problem solange es in der Waage bleibt und es am Ende nicht so aussieht als gehen wir nur noch Fischen um das Photoalbum oder Blog zu füllen.

Gut wäre es wenn es jetzt mal eine Zeitlang in den Medien ruhig bleiben würde und nicht wieder ein Depp bei die Bild sein Fangfoto schickt. Wenn mal etwas Wasser den Bach runtergeflossen ist werden die Stimmen auch wieder leiser werden, den ein oder anderen Nörgler wird es immer geben aber nicht die Geister die wir riefen


----------



## Valakor (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Das reine C&R um des Fotos Willen halte ich ehrlich gesagt auch für unfair gegenüber den Tieren.

Nein, ich entnehme auch nicht jeden Fisch den ich fange. Abgesehen von den landesspezifischen Fischreigesetzen habe ich mein persönliches Schonmaß aber meißt etwas kritischer gesetzt.

Wenn ich angeln gehe hoffe ich immer etwas lohnenswertes für den heimischen Tisch zu fangen. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich einen Fisch abschlagen und töten würde, wenn er mir von der Größe oder Schmackhaftigkeit einfach nicht zusagt. 

Ein Hecht , so lecker dieser ist, von 90 cm oder drüber wäre einfach zu viel für unsere Familie. Würde ich ein solches Exemplar, nicht bedrohlich verletzt, fangen, würde ich es wieder ziehen lassen. Tiere in dieser Größe sind meißt Weibchen und dürfenn bei mir gerne weiter ablaichen und den Nachwuchs sichern, statt in großen Portionen in der Gefriertruhe zu versauern.

Es sollte für jeden Angler die Vernunft und der Respekt im Vordergrund stehen. Und dies bedeutet für MICH, die Balance zwischen massloser Entnahme und sinnloser Tierquälerei zur Selbstdarstellung.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Um mal wieder weg vom allg. C&R-Streit zum Thema direkt zurück zu kommen.

Leute wie der in diesem Fall anzeigende Christoph Münch sind Fanatiker. Er ist sogar eine noch harmlose Form davon.
Es gibt aber reichlich andere seiner und heftigerer Kategorien.

Da geht es nicht um Argumente, sondern um grundsätzliches.
Sie wollen uns weg haben. Uns alle.

Diesen Unterschied


Triathlon87 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt halt solche und solche Angler. Die eher weidmännisch geprägten und die just4fun Angler...


machen sie nicht. 
Die Angreifbareren sind halt leichter anzugehen.
Die anderen kommen auch noch dran.

Nun sagen viele auch in diesem Thread, _"mit dem und dem solidarisiere ich mich nicht, weil er das und das macht"_.
Gut, ich persönlich finde das schaizze, aber eine gemeinsame Haltung der Anglerschaft hat es noch nie gegeben, eine funktionierende Interessenvertretung hatten wir auch noch nie.

Man sollte aber wenigstens peilen, dass Typen wie dem, den PETRA-Faschisten sowieso, vielen (nicht allen) der NABU-Leute & vielen Weiteren es furzegal ist, ob du zu den momentan geächteten Anglern gehörst oder ob du "ganz normal" angelst (was immer das auch ist);
Feindbild bist du in jedem Fall!

Nun können ein Haufen Spinner und Juristen, die sich vor den Karren spannen lassen, sicher nicht das Angeln in Deutschland von jetzt auf gleich in Frage stellen.

Aber sie bewirken trotzdem etwas, mit jeder Pressemeldung, mit jeder Anzeige, auch wenn sie im Sande verläuft (gerade dies ist die Petra-Strategie).

Ziel ist ein steter Meinungswechsel in der Gesellschaft, Politik, Justiz; ganz langsam, Stück für Stück.

Sie haben mächtige Verbände, sehr viel Kohle, jede Menge Promis als Kühlerfiguren, dankbare Medien und viele Menschen, die ihnen zuhören.
Sie agieren mit Hilfe einer sowieso schon kranken Gesetzeslage. 
Sie haben ganze Parteien, die ihnen sehr nahestehen (und auch als kleiner Koalitionspartner in Kommune, Land & Bund eine Menge bewirken können).

Sie gehen eine Gruppe an, die heillos zerstritten ist, das jeweils andere Lager gerne ans Messer liefert und, wie die Vergangenheit beweist, kein Problem damit hat, immer wieder neue, weitere Beschränkungen zu akzeptieren.

Wer sich darüber mal ernsthaft Gedanken macht und dann immer noch glaubt, ihn würde diese ganze Show in keinster Weise tangieren, wird es erst merken, wenn er (oder auch erst seine Kinder) nur noch mit Spazierstock statt Angelrute zum See fahren dürfen.


----------



## KarstenM (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich finde nicht, dass wir uns hinter leute stellen sollten, die nicht so handeln, wie wir es für richtig halten. Sonst können wir uns später nicht beschweren wenn die anglerschaft über einen kamm geschoren wird ! Nur weil einer angelt, autofährt, bier trinkt oder sonst irgendwas tut was ich auch gerne tue, ist er nicht mein freund!


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@ kati:

|good:|good:  |sagnix|sagnix  :m


----------



## KarstenM (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Man könnte das vielleicht mit der katholischen kirche vetgleichen. Die haben sich über jahrzehnte nicht um ihre schwarzen schafe gekümmert und jetzt denkt man bei priestern erstmal an kleine jungs und nicht ans seelenheil!


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich vergleiche die Anglerschaft eher mit der Weimarer Republik, die heillos untereinander zerstritten dann kollektiv und systematisch geplättet wurde - von etwas, das zuvor auch nur belächelt und als aus ein paar seltsamen, nicht weiter beachtenswerten  Spinnern bestehend betrachtet wurde.

Die aber offenbar fähig waren, ganz geduldig im Hinterzimmer so allerhand auszuhecken und dann mit extremer Radikalität ganz gezielt durchzusetzen. Einfach, weil ihnen niemand rechtzeitig, konsequent, intelligent und wirksam genug den Stecker gezogen hat. 

Aus Selbstüberschätzung, Arroganz, Opportunismus, Inkompetenz, Feigheit oder Kombinationen daraus. Da war auch jede Splittergruppe die bessere Splittergruppe - z. T. sogar auch noch anbiedernd. Bis sie dann selbst per Vorschlaghammer in Atome zersplittert wurde.

Was dabei Ekliges herauskam, wissen wir alle. Da hatte dann keiner mehr was zu lachen.

Drum sag ich nochmal: Wehret den Anfängen! Der Zug ist IMO schon dabei, ganz kräftig abzufahren.


----------



## KarstenM (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ja genau, wehret den anfängen! Ich sehe den herrn hitler allerdings eher in einer karpfenliege, wo er dann c&r propagandareden verfasst!


----------



## KarstenM (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Scheiß kopfkino, oder!


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



KarstenM schrieb:


> ... wie wir es für richtig halten.


Wer ist "wir"?
Und wer sind die "Leute"?

Wenn wir 2 miteinander angeln gehen, findest du bestimmt bei mir einige Dinge, die du nicht gut findest, ich vermutlich auch was bei dir, was ich _für mich_ ablehne.
So geht es mir sogar mit richtig guten Freunden, mit denen ich oft angeln gehe. Und ich rede jetzt nicht von Extremen.
Ich stelle meine Ethik aber nicht für andere auf, die gilt für mich ...und nur für mich.

Das sind aber Dinge, die wir unter uns zu regeln haben, wie auch immer.
Für unsere Gegner sind wir ein und derselbe Dreck, der nicht mehr in diese Zeit gehört.
Bei allem Streit untereinander, sollte man das eben nicht aus den Augen verlieren.


----------



## KarstenM (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Das eigene verständnis von ethik ist, so tief verwurzelt, dass man es auf alles und jeden anwendet. Ich bin da teilweise nicht mal mit mir selber im reinen! Als angler oder jäger nimmt man sich ja immerhin das recht heraus, tiere zu töten, was mir persönlich keinen spass macht! Aber ich stelle in dem moment meinen jagdtrieb und meinen spass dem entgegen und auch das für mich ein fisch weniger in einem schleppnetz oder einer blechwanne verrecken muss!


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



daci7 schrieb:


> So ein Quark. DAS ist Panikmache. Es gibt ein paar Radikale die das Angeln, Jagen, Reiten, Tiermast usw im Ganzen einstellen wollen ... und es gibt ein paar Leute die der Meinung sind, dass mit steigendem Wohlstand der Gesellschaft auch die moralische Verantwortung der Gesellschaft gegenüber dem Tier steigt.
> Erste nimmt niemand für voll, letztere sind für voll zu nehmen und man muss sich wenigstens mit Ihnen auseinander setzen.
> Das sich der gesetzliche Rahmen, in welchen mit Tieren umgegangen wird, in den nächsten Jahrzehnten ändern wird ist genauso klar, wie dass man in einer Gesellschaft wie der unseren nicht Tiermast, Fischerei und Jagd komplett einstellen kann.
> Und ganz ehrlich - mir sind viele dieser "Gutmenschen", wie sie häufig hier beschimpft werden, lieber als unsere Stammtischparolenklopfer.
> Ich denke man muss als Angler, als Jäger, als Landwirt, als Tierzüchter, als Tierhalter, als Reiter, als Forscher usw eben damit leben, dass man sich nicht wie vor 50 Jahren verhalten kann und auch nicht mehr so verhalten können wird - und das finde ich schlichtweg richtig.



Das die Ausbeutung natürlicher Ressourcen immer weiter steigen wird, und dass die Methoden dazu immer brutaler (verzeihung: ökonomischer) werden, ist als sicher anzunehmen. Das in der Folge die Tiere im allgemeinen direkt oder indirekt immer mehr leiden werden, ist die logische Konsequenz. 
Dass man gegen die wirklichen Verbrechen des Menschen an Natur und Tieren nicht ankommen kann/will, weil eben enorme monetäre Interessen dahinter stehen, dürfte auch jedem klar sein.

Zudem ein intensives und möglicherweis doch erfolgreiches intervenieren gegen die Machenschaften der Nahrungsmittelindustrie in eben jenem Erfolgsfall dazu führen würde, dass jeder kräftig mehr Geld für seinen Nahrugserwerb ausgeben müsste, will Mensch im Grunde auch gar keine Veränderung. Im Gegenteil, nach Möglichkeit sollte alles noch billiger werden.

Da man aber im Stillen weiß, dass das moralisch der falsche Weg ist, schießt man fröhlich auf diejenigen, die natürliche Ressourcen so nutzen, dass Natur und Artenkomplex nicht in den Grundfesten erschüttert werden. Das kann man auch, da ein Verbot deren Tätigkeiten den Pseudomoralisten keinesfalls einschränkt - und das finde ich schlichtweg heuchlerisch.


----------



## spin73 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@Ralle & Kati Daumen hoch!

Hier  geht es doch nicht ernsthaft um einen anderen oder  verantwortungsvolleren Umgang mit Tieren und speziell mit Fischen oder  gar Naturschutz in vernünftiger Form, sondern um das grundsätzliche  infrage stellen der Angelei! Diese  Interessengruppen lehnen das Angeln in jeder Form ab, welche "Verstöße"  sie dann für ihre Argumentation nutzen, ist dabei völlig gleich. Das  manche hier ernsthaft glauben es würde sich auch nur irgendetwas  Positives im Sinne von uns Anglern entwickeln, der ist entweder blind  oder glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Ganz ehrlich. Wenn ich Begriffe wie Just4Fun-Angler lese, geht mir echt der Hut hoch! Dieser "Fun" ist nämlich genau das, an was diese ganze Gesellschaft krankt.                             
       "Angler",  die keinen Fisch essen, oder töten können, dafür aber hundertfach fotografieren und andere Angler beim maßvollen Entnehmen eines Fisches noch an  den Pranger stellen. Da kann man irgendwie nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Vielleicht nehmen sie demnächst ja auch noch den Zander abends mit ins Bettchen, weil ihm kalt ist? 

@Karsten

                                   Du hast sicherlich recht. Ganz nüchtern betrachtet sind aber weder Moral noch Ethik angeboren oder Bestandteil des natürlichen Kreislaufs. Wie weit es mit dieser Moral und Ethik in Not- oder Krisenzeiten her ist, kann man ja oft genug beobachten. Ich und wahrscheinlich auch jeder andere normal entwickelte Mensch hat keinen Spaß am Töten. Die Natur hat es aber offensichtlich so eingerichtet, dass wir zum Nahrungserwerb, genau dieses tun. Also wer handelt dann nun richtig? Der  Veganer, Vegetarier oder Tierrechtler, der aus ethischen, religiösen und  moralischen Gründen den Verzehr von Fleisch grundsätzlich ablehnt oder  der sich eigentlich völlig natürlich verhaltende Allesfresser Mensch,  der auch Tiere tötet, um sie zu essen? Dabei geht es mir nicht um die unsägliche Massentierhaltung und deren teils perverse Ausformungen. Diese lehne ich auch vehement ab.


----------



## daci7 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das die Ausbeutung natürlicher Ressourcen immer weiter steigen wird, und dass die Methoden dazu immer brutaler (verzeihung: ökonomischer) werden, ist als sicher anzunehmen. Das in der Folge die Tiere im allgemeinen direkt oder indirekt immer mehr leiden werden, ist die logische Konsequenz.
> Dass man gegen die wirklichen Verbrechen des Menschen an Natur und Tieren nicht ankommen kann/will, weil eben enorme monetäre Interessen dahinter stehen, dürfte auch jedem klar sein.
> 
> Zudem ein intensives und möglicherweis doch erfolgreiches intervenieren gegen die Machenschaften der Nahrungsmittelindustrie in eben jenem Erfolgsfall dazu führen würde, dass jeder kräftig mehr Geld für seinen Nahrugserwerb ausgeben müsste, will Mensch im Grunde auch gar keine Veränderung. Im Gegenteil, nach Möglichkeit sollte alles noch billiger werden.
> ...



Was also will du damit sagen? 
Das ein Natur-/Tierschützer nicht auf Angler/Jäger/Landwirte schimpfen kann, solange es riesige Monokulturen gibt? Das ein Gericht einen Tierquäler nicht bestrafen darf, solange es Massentierhaltung gibt?
So dürfte ein Gericht auch nicht auf lächerliche Schlägertypen reagieren, solange es soziale und staatliche Ungerechtigkeit gibt.

Ich will nicht sagen, dass jedes Gesetz oder jede Einschränkung richtig ist, es ist aber eben auch nicht grundsätzlich falsch sich über Moral und Ethik Gedanken zu machen und den Umgang mit anderen Kreaturen zu überdenken.

Nebenbei bin ich immernoch zuversichtlich, dass die Ausbeutung natürlicher Ressourcen nicht noch rücksichtsloser werden wird - das wäre auch schwer ...
|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Zitat:"Nebenbei bin ich immernoch zuversichtlich, dass die Ausbeutung  natürlicher Ressourcen nicht noch rücksichtsloser werden wird - das wäre  auch schwer ..."

nebei erwähnt..derzeit 7 Milliarden Menschen, Tendenz steigend, schwindende Ressourcen, das Klima des Planeten verändert sich,
mehr Staaten wollen am Wohlstand teilhaben. 

Sorry, wie soll dies ohne Ausbeutung der Ressourcen funktionieren?
Der Streit um die Antarktis hat doch schon begonnen.
Kriege um Ressourcen sind doch schon zu gange.

sei dir gesagt, es wird schlimmer.


----------



## spin73 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sorry, wie soll dies ohne Ausbeutung der Ressourcen funktionieren?
> Der Streit um die Antarktis hat doch schon begonnen.
> Kriege um Ressourcen sind doch schon zu gange.
> 
> sei dir gesagt, es wird schlimmer.



Das hast du völlig recht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Da ist natürlich am wichtigsten, sich Gedanken über die Motivation der Angler zu machen, warum sie angeln gehen - das wird die Welt retten, da sind Gesetzgeber, Staatsanwaltschaft, Medien und Gutmenschen dringend gefragt.

Diesen Unholden muss endlich Einhalt geboten werden - das geht so gar nicht, wenn man die Welt besser machen will.

Denn es geht ja weder ums zurücksetzen, noch ums fotografieren - es geht nur um die Motivation des Anglers, warum er angeln will - zum essen moralisch/juristisch gut, zur Erholung und als Freizeittätigkeit schlecht...

Je mehr Menschen auf der Welt, desto mehr ist man halt auch von Heuchlern und Irren umgeben....


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Naja, Tierschutz/ Naturschutz ist bei einer stetig steigenden Bevölkerungszahl schon wichtig.
Schon allein für das Wohlbefinden unserer Spezis.

Nur ob man sich über Spassangler aufregen muss?
Solange Fische auch von den reinen Spassanglern ordentlich und mit Respekt behandelt werde denke ich ist dieser Streit, die Gesetzgebung  in meinen Augen überflüssig.
Wobei ich sogar sagen muss, diese reinen spassangler behandeln Fische sehr oft besser als der angler welcher die Fische für die Kühltruhe bzw. Bratpfanne sammelt. 
(Meine Erfahrung)

Beim Pferdesport macht sich der Gesetzgeber auch keinen Kopf darüber ob es Quälerei fürs Pferd ist wenn dieses über Hindernisse gejagt werden. Vor zig tausend Zuschauer... etc.

Stress bei Pferden?


----------



## Onkel Frank (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Je mehr Menschen auf der Welt, desto mehr ist man halt auch von Heuchlern und Irren umgeben....




 Welch wahren Worte :m. Man schau sich nur den Trööt hier an .


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, Tierschutz/ Naturschutz ist bei einer stetig steigenden Bevölkerungszahl schon wichtig.
> Schon allein für das Wohlbefinden unserer Spezis.



Schon mal in den Regionen der Welt, wo die Bevölkerungssteigerung stattfindet, unterwegs gewesen?

 Ich empfehle auch den Besuch eines Marktes in China. Dazu muss man nicht in die Provinz reisen. Gibt's in Peking und Shanghai. Dort krabbelt und wabbelt es in tausenden Körben.

 Ich vermute, das Wort Tierschutz gibt's in Mandarin (und auch den anderen asiatischen Sprachen) gar nicht. |wavey:


----------



## eiswerner (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Hallo Leute unterschätzt nicht diesen Lieben Herrn Münch, der hat schon den Vereinen das Wettangeln zur strecke gebracht.
Wenn der nur eine kleine möglichkeit Sieht das Angeln allgemein zu Verbieten setzt er das durch.:r


----------



## Deep Down (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Beim Pferdesport macht sich der Gesetzgeber auch keinen Kopf darüber ob es Quälerei fürs Pferd ist wenn dieses über Hindernisse gejagt werden. Vor zig tausend Zuschauer... etc.
> 
> Stress bei Pferden?



Einflussreicher finanzkräftiger Lobbyismus, der es sogar geschafft hat, dass selbst der Schenkelbrand zulässig bleibt!

DAFV?

Ok, die sind weder finanzstark noch einflussreich!!


----------



## Onkel Frank (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Hallo Leute unterschätzt nicht diesen Lieben Herrn Münch,Wenn der nur eine kleine möglichkeit Sieht das Angeln allgemein zu Verbieten setzt er das durch.:r




 Ich glaub nicht das der das noch schafft , auch seine biologische Uhr ist irgendwann abgelaufen mit 75 .


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Kurz Ot:
an die 3 Anwälte hier im Ab,setzt euch mal zusammen und bietet Anglerrechtsbeistand an.

So zu sagen für ganz Deutschland,Kanzlei braucht ihr nicht macht ihr alles über Netz und co.Werbung schaltet ihr hier beim AB und im Netz auf Anglerplattformen.

Könnte noch nen lohnendes Geschäft werden....oder so.........


#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das der das noch schafft




|kopfkrat
Früher dachte man auch nicht, dass der Setzkescher verboten werden könnte oder dass es überhaupt jemanden interessiert wenn Angler nach einem gemeinschaftlichen Angeln ihre Fänge vergleichen........


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wer sich darüber mal ernsthaft Gedanken macht und dann immer noch glaubt, ihn würde diese ganze Show in keinster Weise tangieren, wird es erst merken, wenn er (oder auch erst seine Kinder) nur noch mit Spazierstock statt Angelrute zum See fahren dürfen.



Wenn man dieser Paranoia folgen möchte, dann bitte auch konsequent bis zu Ende denken,

dann wird die Natur nämlich iwann zu einer komplett pseudoreligiös verbrämten Spielweise des grünen Establishment gemacht, daß heißt, weder du noch deine Kinder dürfen überhaupt noch an den See, maximal zeitlich streng limitiert in 'nem ausgewiesenen Bereich, und gefahren wird dorthin gleich zweimal nicht. Der Mensch bleibt in den für ihn vorgesehenen, urbanisierten Arealen, die letzten ungenutzten Flächen haben ein-zwei mächtige Organisationen gepachtet und Zutritt haben lediglich ein paar Auserwählte Jünger!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn man dieser Paranoia folgen möchte, dann bitte auch konsequent bis zu Ende denken,
> 
> dann wird die Natur nämlich iwann zu einer komplett pseudoreligiös verbrämten Spielweise des grünen Establishment gemacht, daß heißt, weder du noch deine Kinder dürfen überhaupt noch an den See, maximal zeitlich streng limitiert in 'nem ausgewiesenen Bereich, und gefahren wird dorthin gleich zweimal nicht. Der Mensch bleibt in den für ihn vorgesehenen, urbanisierten Arealen, die letzten ungenutzten Flächen haben ein-zwei mächtige Organisationen gepachtet und Zutritt haben lediglich ein paar Auserwählte Jünger!!




Gibts doch stellenweise schon. Nennt sich Reservat oder auch Nationalpark.|rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

...und dabei immer Fahrradhelm tragend, auch als Spaziergänger.

Wird genau so kommen.


----------



## fordprefect (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

OT: Zersiedelung ist tatsächlich ein real existierendes Problem, dass stark mit Bevölkerungswachstum und steigender Kaufkraft korreliert.

Das witzige ist nur, dass auch wenn hier sich viele polemisch darüber lustig machen, es wahrscheinlicher ist, dass man in 100 Jahren noch Angeln kann, als dass es in manchen Ländern noch Seen gibt, deren Ufer nicht mit Luxushäusern zugepflanzt sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Das witzige ist nur, dass auch wenn hier sich viele polemisch darüber lustig machen, es wahrscheinlicher ist, dass man in 100 Jahren noch Angeln kann, als dass es in manchen Ländern noch Seen gibt, deren Ufer nicht mit Luxushäusern zugepflanzt sind.




"Witzig" auch dass die Seen dann wohl zu 100% verkauft sind an einige, wenige, überreiche Privatpersonen, die das Angeln dann an "ihren" Seen verbieten werden(ausgehend davon dass ein Stück Papier tatsächlich Eigentum an Allgemeingut verschafft).#q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gibts doch stellenweise schon. Nennt  Nationalpark.|rolleyes



Und ist eine absolut begrüßenswerte Einrichtung in der ich Angeln, Wandern usw. darf...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und sind eine absolut begrüßenswerte Einrichtung in denen ich Angeln, Wandern usw. darf...



Ih glaub es gibt auch Nationalparks wo man kaum vom vorgegebenen Weg abweichen darf( nicht in DE aber das wird noch kommen).|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

In die Richtung läufts jedenfalls bis jetzt - deswegen müssen Greenpeaceleute ja auch mit Spenden zocken - die brauchen die Kohle für Zäune, um Menschen aus der Natur auszusperren..

Und noch reichen die Spenden alleine wohl nicht.........


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

am besten erst gar nicht berichten,nur so ist angriffsfläche da


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Das witzige ist nur, dass auch wenn hier sich viele polemisch darüber lustig machen, es wahrscheinlicher ist, dass man in 100 Jahren noch Angeln kann, als dass es in manchen Ländern noch Seen gibt, deren Ufer nicht mit Luxushäusern zugepflanzt sind.



Diese Situation gibt's in den USA bereits heute live zu "erleben".

 Die Gewässerfläche ist allgemein zugänglich, die Ufer sind jedoch Privatbesitz. Wer dort anlegt, wird erlegt. #t

 Auf diese Weise gab es z.B. in Florida bereits einige Vorfälle. Für die Betroffenen jeweils mit bleihaltigem Ausgang.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Da muss man nicht zu den Amis oder in die Zukunft schauen:
NABU kauft/pachtet doch jetzt schon Gewässer & macht sie für Angler & Vereine dicht.


----------



## Norbi (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da muss man nicht zu den Amis oder in die Zukunft schauen:
> NABU kauft/pachtet doch jetzt schon Gewässer & macht sie für Angler & Vereine dicht.



dann wird wohl in naher Zukunft zu lesen sein.......Angler schiessen sich den Weg frei zum Gewässer:m


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



spin73 schrieb:


> Wer legt denn fest was "zu lange" ist bzw. wie kann man das denn wissenschaftlich festmachen? Hatte ja schon vorher geschrieben das es da genügend Auswüchse gibt. Die ganzen "Fangfotoschwanzvergleiche" haben sicher teilweise eine Stufe erreicht die ich nicht gut finde. Sie deshalb aber juristisch zu verfolgen halte ich für reinen Mumpitz. Wir haben in Deutschland sicher andere Probleme als diese.
> 
> Hier geht es doch im Prinzip auch nicht um Tierschutz, sondern um die reine Egobefriedigung von selbsternannten Tierschützern!



 Was Du schreibst, nicht Fotografieren ja/nein, ist genau der Punkt. Nach der geltenden Rechtslage können Staatsanwaltschaften und Amtsgerichte darüber bei der Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes befinden, was "zu lange" ist und was nicht. Dabei bedienen sie sich, aller Erfahrung nach, nur selten fischereilichen Sachverstandes. Deswegen trete ich dafür ein, dass die gute fachliche Praxis auch in der Angelei bundesweit gesetzlich eingeführt wird. Damit ist alles zulässig, was nicht eklatant fischwaidwidrig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Deswegen trete ich dafür ein, dass die gute fachliche Praxis auch in der Angelei bundesweit gesetzlich eingeführt wird. Damit ist alles zulässig, was nicht eklatant fischwaidwidrig ist.



Wenn die Tierschützer das festlegen wie damals beim Wettangeln, was dann gute anglerische Praxis ist - und die bescheuerten Verbände dem noch zustimmen wie damals - dann gute Nacht Angeln in Deutschland....

Ansonsten wär sowas natürlich nicht schlecht - nur mit welcher Lobby durchsetzen, ohne dass das dann den Anglern und dem Angeln wieder mehr schadet als vorher?

Vergiss nicht, wir sind mit dem kompetenten DAFV gesegnet.......


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Das Thema ist ein Tierschutzthema.
 Da geht es um Gefühle was vertretbar sei.

 Schutzgebiete sind etwas anderes, da geht es um Erhalt.
 Sicher, auch das ist Meinungssache, wie weit das gehen darf.

 Fakt ist aber, das wir heute zu wenig Schutz für Wildarten haben.
 Wir schränken die Nutzung zur Zeit zu wenig ein, wenn wir zum Beispiel je wieder Wanderfische wie Lachs und Stör erfolgreich einbürgern wollen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> *Wir *schränken die *Nutzung *zur Zeit zu wenig ein, wenn wir zum Beispiel je wieder *Wanderfische *wie Lachs und Stör erfolgreich einbürgern wollen.



Wir dürfen den kommerziellen Fischfang ja(leider)nicht einschränken aber Besatzprogramme durchführen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, das wir heute zu wenig Schutz für Wildarten haben.



Bitte was??|bigeyes


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



xperience schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moin,

ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten - allerdings ist das Posting ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dass *der Begriff C+R nicht verstanden wurde*

C+R ist eben *NICHT* das Verwerten maßiger Fische und Schonung der großen Laichfische, sondern eine 

*totale Entnahmeverweigerung.*

Alles wird zurückgesetzt, unabhängig der Kollateralschäden.

*Daher stimmt diese Behauptung von Dir ganz sicher nicht !* (s.o.) .  C+R ist Alles andere, als produktiv - im Gegenteil schadet es den Beständen sogar über kurz oder lang ( bspw. Sterblichkeit durch Verangeln ).

Der Begriff beschreibt keine sinnvolle Entnahme, sondern in Deutschland eine gesetzeswidrige Verhaltensweise, um subjektiven Nutzen zu erfahren, der in Deutschland zum legal "Angeln gehen" eben nicht reicht.


Immer dran denken, bevor man den Begriff in ein positives Licht rückt 

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Der Begriff beschreibt keine sinnvolle Entnahme, sondern in Deutschland eine* gesetzeswidrige* Verhaltensweise


Falsch, es steht nur in SH im Gesetz ein c+r- Verbot und in Bayern muss man eh jeden nicht geschonten Fisch knüppeln.

Man braucht in den anderen Bundesländern sonst "nur" einen sinnvollen Grund laut deutschlandweit geltendem TSG zum Wirbeltiere quälen (wenn man bei Fischen Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit voraussetzt) - es hat noch niemand versucht Angeln als solches (Erholung, Wirtschaft etc.) als sinnvollen Grund vor Gericht anerkennen zu lassen. Es steht nirgends im TSG, dass c+r verboten sei - das ist eine reine Interpretation. Es gibt auch andere Interpretationen..

Das geschah bisher nur mit Hege und Verwertung.

Es ist also NICHT gesetzeswidrig, sondern nur (noch?) nicht von einem Gericht festgestellt, dass Angeln als solches ein vernünftiger Grund sein könnte.

C+R ist also nicht in ganz Deutschland gesetzwidrig nach TSG, sondern nur in SH und Bayern nach den Fischereigesetzen..

Zudem ist das hier eh nicht das Thema, da gings ja ums fotografieren lebender Fische..


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



daci7 schrieb:


> Was also will du damit sagen?
> Das ein Natur-/Tierschützer nicht auf Angler/Jäger/Landwirte schimpfen kann, solange es riesige Monokulturen gibt? Das ein Gericht einen Tierquäler nicht bestrafen darf, solange es Massentierhaltung gibt?
> So dürfte ein Gericht auch nicht auf lächerliche Schlägertypen reagieren, solange es soziale und staatliche Ungerechtigkeit gibt.
> 
> ...



Ich will damit sagen, dass die "Gesellschaft", zumindest in weiten Teilen, überhaupt nicht die Folgen bewertet, sondern fast ausschließlich die Motivation. 
Man kann nachhaltig zerstören und zum Gotterbarmen quälen wie und was man will, wenn es der Gesellschaft oder dem Großkapitalistentum zum Nutzen ist. Der Angler (und der Jäger) jedoch wird für sein Tun verdammt, weil er aus seiner Passion heraus selektiv in die Natur eingreift, ohne dabei einen nachhaltigen Schaden zu erzeugen. Von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen.

Was die zunehmende Rücksichtslosigkeit der Ausbeutung angeht, lade ich Dich gerne zu einer Wanderung durch die heimischen Wälder ein. Diese werden seit zwei Jahren in einer Art und Weise förmlich ausgeschlachtet, dass es einem nur grausen kann. Dabei geht es nicht darum, dass Bäume gefällt werden, sondern mit welchen Mitteln und Methoden.

Die Fleischerzeugung ist in weiten Teilen bereits ausgedeutscht. Die Bedingungen der Tierhaltung dort treiben jedem anständigen Menschen die Tränen in die Augen. 
Die Gutmenschen hier fressen sich satt an diesem Fleisch und schimpfen mit vollem Mund auf die bösen Angler und Jäger. 
Wie schrieb ich zuvor ?  Heuchlerisch, glaube ich. 



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn man dieser Paranoia folgen möchte, dann bitte auch konsequent bis zu Ende denken,
> 
> dann wird die Natur nämlich iwann zu einer komplett pseudoreligiös verbrämten Spielweise des grünen Establishment gemacht, daß heißt, weder du noch deine Kinder dürfen überhaupt noch an den See, maximal zeitlich streng limitiert in 'nem ausgewiesenen Bereich, und gefahren wird dorthin gleich zweimal nicht. Der Mensch bleibt in den für ihn vorgesehenen, urbanisierten Arealen, die letzten ungenutzten Flächen haben ein-zwei mächtige Organisationen gepachtet und Zutritt haben lediglich ein paar Auserwählte Jünger!!



Auch das ist längst Realität. Bei uns steht fast jede wirtschaftlich nicht nutzbare Fläche unter Naturschutz. Und da ist das Betreten strikt verboten. Außer für Jäger (gut so) und (glücklicherweise) für mich, in diesem Fall auserwählter Jünger.
Und den Jägern geht es in NRW auch recht bald an den Kragen. Vom neuen Jagdgesetz hast Du sicher schon gehört.


----------



## kreuzass (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Und wer ist dann Schuld, wenn sie das schaffen sollten oder zumindest Teilerfolge erreichen?
> Wenn ich auch als Angler den Tierrechtlern und auch manchem übereifrigen Umweltschützer in vielem nicht Recht geben würde, so erkenne ich doch zumindest an, dass  diese vor allem aus innerer Überzeugung handeln und versuchen ein Unrecht zu beseitigen.
> 
> Und ich denke, dass auch der Großteil der Bevölkerung das Trophäenfischen kategorisch ablehnen würde. Das Resultat kann dann schnell mal eine Überregulierung sein.  Die kommt aber erst zu Stande, wenn man etwas regulieren muss. Schuld daran haben dann aber nicht die Aktivisten.



*homm*


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Was´n Streß hier - wie bereits erwähnt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4158630&postcount=248) rechne ich mit Einstellungen gegen die Betroffenen und es wird schwer sein, verläßliche Infos über den Gang der hier gegenständlichen Verfahren zu erhalten....leider!

Bin gespannt, was da kommt und OB das noch was kommt!?!

Leider erfährt man nur etwas, wenn so ein Strafverfahren mal wirklich bis zu einem Richter kommt - ab der Verhandlung wird´s öffentlich!

Im Ermittlungsverfahren - und da sind die Betroffenen Personen gerade - wird´s schwer, an Infos zu kommen!

Bin und bleibe gespannt & danke jedem, der mal Infos zum TATSÄCHLICHEN Gang der Verfahren hat und hier reinschreibt, sobald es welche gibt!

Ansonsten gilt für die Betroffenen --> "dumm ist nur, wer Dummes tut"..... (und sich dann auch noch selber dabei filmt und photographiert!).

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Jeder vernünftige Richter wird ein Verfahren auf so schwachen Füssen gar nicht erst zulassen..

Aber bei Juristen pflegt Vernunft auch nicht breiter gestreut zu sein als bei Anglern ;-))

Ansonsten stimmt es leider, was Ernie schreibt (weil ich natürlich dran bin):
Im Ermittlungsverfahren lassen die nix raus (geht ja nicht um Hoeness oder Schwarzer oder so..)..


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich bin hin- und hergerissen bei der Frage, ob ich mir wünsche, dass endlich mal ein Richter (am besten ein ganzer Senat von Richtern!) darüber zu befinden hat, ob Fische "Leid und Schmerz" etc. empfinden können.

Das könnte für uns Angler die Wende bringen, wenn mal ein höheres Gericht, als ein Amtsgericht Bad XY darüber zu befinden hätte, wie es da um die Sachlage unter Berücksichtigung des naturwissenschaftlichen *Streitstandes* WIRKLICH so steht.

Denn nach meiner persönlichen Überzeugung MUSS auch bei Zweifeln z.zt. nach dem Stand der (Natur-) Wissenschaft hier ZWINGEND ein Freispruch erfolgen

*ABER:*

Natürlich KANN das auch nach hinten losgehen, wenn´s unsere Justiz anders beurteilt!

Eine allgemeingültige Klärung dieser Frage wünsche ich mir schon lange, aber ich habe auch Sorge, dass man da zu komischen Ergebnissen aus Anglersicht gelangen könnte....

Danke für die Mühe Thomas - ich würde mich über aktuelle "News" in diesen Verfahren sehr freuen, um auf dem laufenden zu sein, wie die Staatsanwaltschaften und Gerichte da aktuell mittlerweile "ticken".

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Diese  Staatsanwaltschaft tickt da jedenfalls nicht ganz richtig, sonst hätten sie die Ermittlungen schon eingestellt..


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten - allerdings ist das Posting ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dass *der Begriff C+R nicht verstanden wurde*
> 
> ...



Solangsam wird Deine Interpretation von C&R ja immer doller.
C&R ist nichts anderes wie das Fangen und Zurücksetzen von nicht geschützen Fischen.
Und nix anderes.

Ich weiss leider nicht ob es bereits irgendwelche Gutachten zu den Deinen  Kollateralschäden oder auch Verangeln gibt.
Ich halte diese These aber für grössten Blödsinn.

Aus dem ganz einfachen Grund:
a) siehe den Beitrag vom LSFV NDS zu C&R, zu dem zurücksetzen von grossen Fischen
b) in den Niederlanden mit dem kleinen Fiskpass sogar zwingend erforderlich
c) Küchenfenster in diversen Staaten
d) wenn diese these stimmen sollte, versteh ich nicht das zurücksetzen von geschützten Fischen. 
Auch geshütze Fische könnten verangelt werden.
Um ein Verangeln zu vermeiden bzw. zu verhindern müsste ein Angelverbot ausgesprochen werden.

Das ganze ist purer Blödsinn.
Ich darf, muss sogar geschützte Fische zurücksetzen.
Da ist die Tierquälerei legitim.
Ich soll aber einen für mich nicht verwertbaren Fisch nicht zurücksetzen dürfen?
Aus der Sicht des Fisches ist es absolut unerheblich ob ein Spassangler oder ein Kochtopfangler (sorry...nur der klaren Unterscheidung) diesem Schaden oder Leid zufügt.

Die Argumente welche von vielen hier oder auch von Behörden und Angelverbänden gebracht werden sind verlogen und scheinheilig.

Sicherlich ist das Bekenntnis zum reinen Spassangeln nicht gerade ein gutes Argument für die allg. Bevölkerung.
Aber sie ist ehrlicher.
Wobei auch keiner von uns aus dem Grund des Nahrungserwerbes zum Angeln gekommen ist. Sondern aus Spass an der Natur, an dem Drill etc. und an letzter Stelle als praktische Begleiterscheinung der Fisch als Nahrung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Hier gehts immer noch nicht um c+r.........
Ab hier werden c+r-Beiträge in den entsprechenden Thread verschoben.


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@ Bernd hallo? Ich weiß ja nicht von welchen Planeten du so kommst. Aber das wir zum Beispiel die Nutzung zu wenig einschränken um zu Beispiel Stör und Lachs wieder anzusiedeln, ist doch wohl Lächerlich oder ein schlechter Scherz? 
 Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist Lachs , wie Stör in Deutschland ganzjährig total Geschützt, wenn er in freien Gewässern und nicht in Angelteichen vorkommt. Oder sollte ich mich da irren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Auch darum gehts hier nicht.
Hier gehts um die Staatsanwaltschaft, die Angler anzeigen will wegen Fotos lebender Fische.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch darum gehts hier nicht.
> Hier gehts um die Staatsanwaltschaft, die Angler anzeigen will wegen Fotos lebender Fische.




Was soll man dazu noch sagen?
Abwarten und schauen was daraus wird..


----------



## B.O.S. (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ne..jetzt ernsthaft....irgendwo hört der Spaß an der Freude auf....wir Angler haben einen Angelschein.
Der Angelschein berechtigt zum Fischfang u. zum Mitnehmen der Fische, wenn die Schonzeit u. Mindestmaß eingehalten wurde.

Aber wie kann man nun das Fotografieren verbieten?
Ein fotografierter Fisch ist noch lange nicht ein toter Fisch.

#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

tote Fische darfste ja auch fotografieren.......


----------



## Cynastorix (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> (...)
> Drum sag ich nochmal: Wehret den Anfängen! Der Zug ist IMO schon dabei, ganz kräftig abzufahren.


Ich denke man muss nichtmal so lange zurückschauen um zu sehen wie schnell sich Dinge verändern können. 

Einige Raucher und auch Nichtraucher unter euch werden sich sicherlich noch an die Zeit vor 2006 erinnern können. Es gab Raucherabteile in Zügen und das Rauchen unter freiem Himmel war grundsätzlich gestattet. Kurz nach Einführung des Nichtraucherschutzes wurde dann auf voller Front zugeschlagen. Heutzutage wird man bereits komisch angeschaut wenn man im Biergarten raucht. 

Sicherlich werden jetzt einige von euch hämisch grinsen oder sich ob der erreichten "Erfolge" im Nichtraucherschutz auf die Schulter klopfen. 
EDIT: Auch ich finde einige der neu eingeführten Regeln sehr sinnvoll. Die allgemeine Stimmung hat sich aber in einem Maße verändert, die sich sicherlich niemand vor wenigen Jahren erträumt hat.

Mit dem Beispiel möchte jedoch lediglich darstellen wie schnell sich der Wind drehen kann und wie schnell überregulierung gegen eine "unerwünschte Gruppe" von Menschen überhand nehmen kann. Vor nichteinmal 10 Jahren war man als Raucher noch ein völlig normaler Bürger, heutzutage sieht das durch das "öffentliche Interesse" an vielen Stellen schon anders aus.


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Angler sind für den großteil der bevölkerung aber keine "unerwünschte gruppe"


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> tote Fische darfste ja auch fotografieren.......



Zum Glück kann man das auf den Fotos nicht erkennen, ob 
der Fisch noch lebt,oder nicht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@Cynastorix:

Exakt so ist das - sehr guter Vergleich. Ich finde es absolut grausig, wenn man wg. ganz normaler Dinge auf einmal durch künstliche Manipulation ideologisch einwandfreier Interessengruppen auf einmal zum Aussätzigen wird.

Das ist kein natürlich vorangehender Zeitgeist, sondern massiv manipuliert. Da stecken System und entsprechende Propaganda dahinter.

Solcher Kram führt nur noch zu mehr Unfrieden (fängt doch schon an, wenn Leute ausser Disse raus müssen, um eine zu rauchen - und beim Reinkommen ihr mühsam erkämpfter Platz weg ist ---> potentiell gibt sowas einfach Stress). Vorher schien das niemand gejuckt zu haben.

Und kaum waren so Verbote erlassen, fanden sich stets ganze Scharen willfähriger Denunzianten. Die sich da irgendeine klägliche Befriedigung holen.

Eine absolut bedenkliche Allgemeinentwicklung. Je mehr Regelungen und Verbotsmist, desto mehr die, die sich da wie die Geier draufstürzen und sich dessen bedienen. Und das dann ganz legal. Da zeigt dann irgendwann jeder jeden wegen allem an.

Nicht etwa, um in erster Linie damit was objektiv Positives zu bewirken - sondern ausschließlich aus Spaß am von sich selbst überzeugten Reindrücken. Kleiner Mann ganz groß. In Verbindung mit durch Verstädterung genährter Natur- und Natürlichkeitsferne.

Insbesondere bezieht sich das auf Dinge, die Spaß machen (und den lebensöden Moralterroristen wohl darum ein Dorn im Auge sind): beispielsweise Rauchen, Saufen, laute Musik, leckeres Grillfleisch, geile fette V8-Autos - und auch Angeln.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Zum Glück kann man das auf den Fotos nicht erkennen, ob
> der Fisch noch lebt,oder nicht.



Das kannst du bei Karpfen & Co. vergessen. Stichwort Augendrehreflex.
 Dazu gab es in einem Verfahren sogar ein Gutachten, da der Angeklagte behauptet hatte, der fotografierte Fisch sei tot. Wurde auf Basis des sichtbar intakten Augendrehreflex widerlegt.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ Bernd hallo? Ich weiß ja nicht von welchen Planeten du so kommst. Aber das wir zum Beispiel die Nutzung zu wenig einschränken um zu Beispiel Stör und Lachs wieder anzusiedeln, ist doch wohl Lächerlich oder ein schlechter Scherz?
> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist Lachs , wie Stör in Deutschland ganzjährig total Geschützt, wenn er in freien Gewässern und nicht in Angelteichen vorkommt. Oder sollte ich mich da irren?


 
 #a
 Wir wollen doch das Thema nicht stören, Angler wollen es doch leise.#4..http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4159578#post4159578


----------



## kreuzass (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Die in der anglerschaft zunehmende Resignation und Bequemlichkeit  sollte einem anderen verhalten weichen. Nicht nur nach außen in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, sondern auch nach innen. Wenn sich schon nicht die Einstellung ändert, dann zumindest das verhalten. So bekommen wir Angler nicht unsere Interessen durchgesetzt.

Fragt sich nur: ist es uns überhaupt wichtig genug?

Bei sehr vielen hier sehe ich das nicht und diese Leute tragen auch noch aktiv dazu bei, dass sich nichts ändern kann und wird, weil sie ihren glaubenskrieg auf populistische Art und weise ausfechten.

Miteinander, nicht gegeneinander. Wir bauen uns hier einen teufelskreis auf. Das kann es einfach nicht sein.

Ot ende.

Zum Thema:
Ich bin gespannt was da am ende bei rum kommt.

Gesendet von diese shice kleine touchhandy.


----------



## keilerkopf (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch darum gehts hier nicht.
> Hier gehts um die Staatsanwaltschaft, die Angler anzeigen will wegen Fotos lebender Fische.



Moin,
woher nimmst du diese Interpretation?
Laut einziger genannter Quelle (http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr...walt-verstoss-gegen-tierschutz--86651849.html) geht es um die Vorgänge an diesem See. Hast du weitere Quellen als diese, die explizit die Fotos benennen?
Die Fotos dienen hier laut Quelle lediglich dazu, die Personen zu identifizieren, die dort gefischt und gefangen haben und somit an diesem  laut Staatsanwaltschaft nicht gestatteten Prozedere teilgenommen haben.
Aus meiner Sicht ist es ein generelles Thema und geht nicht um Foto/ kein Foto, von daher verstehe ich deine Einschränkung nicht.
Es reduziert sich auf die Frage:

Darf ich Fische bzw. die Jagd und den Drill dieser als Ware anbieten und somit den Fisch aus (aus vieler Menschen Sicht) niederen Beweggründen schädigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Weil es um das Vorgehen der Staatsanwaltschaft geht, die selber zugibt als einziges Beweismittel diese Fotos zu haben, nicht um den Tatbestand als solchen.

Dass eine Staatsanwaltschaft sich von Schützern so manipulieren lässt, dass sie sowas tatsächlich verfolgt, statt wie andere Staatsanwaltschaften  einfach einzustellen entweder wegen Geringfügigkeit oder nicht ausreichender Anhaltspunkte zur Ermittlung..

Und somit zukünftig alle Angler, die (vermeintlich) lebende Fische fotografieren, einer Verfolgung durch zumindest diese Staatsanwaltschaft ausgesetzt sind.

ot an:


keilerkopf schrieb:


> Darf ich Fische bzw. die Jagd und den Drill dieser als Ware anbieten und somit den Fisch aus (aus vieler Menschen Sicht) niederen Beweggründen schädigen.



Seit wann ist gewerbliche Tätigkeit ein "niederer Beweggrund"???

Dann klagt mal fröhlich alle Unternehmer und Unternehmen an.....
OT aus..


----------



## keilerkopf (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil es um das Vorgehen der Staatsanwaltschaft geht, die selber zugibt als einziges Beweismittel diese Fotos zu haben, nicht um den Tatbestand als solchen.
> 
> Dass eine Staatsanwaltschaft sich von Schützern so manipulieren lässt, dass sie sowas tatsächlich verfolgt, statt wie andere Staatsanwaltschaften  einfach einzustellen entweder wegen Geringfügigkeit oder nicht ausreichender Anhaltspunkte zur Ermittlung..
> 
> Und somit zukünftig alle Angler, die (vermeintlich) lebende Fische fotografieren, einer Verfolgung durch zumindest diese Staatsanwaltschaft ausgesetzt sind.


Nee, so steht das da nicht.
[edit by Admin]				"

Für mich steht da ganz klar, dass die Fotos dazu dienen, die Angler und Fänger an diesem mit speziellem Geschäftsmodell belegten See zu identifizieren.

Es geht nicht um Fotos, sondern um das Fangen von Fischen und die Motive dafür.
Von daher ein generelles Thema betreffend C&R bzw. noch spezieller Put&Put-Seen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

kein direktes zitieren, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zitieren, siehe unser Regeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Es steht ja klar drin im Artikel, dass Catch and Release-Angler bei ihrem Tun unmittelbar in flagranti zu ertappen, praktisch eine unlösbare Aufgabe für die Ermittlungsbehörden  sei (wobei da die Strafbarkeit von C+R noch nicht mal feststeht in B-W, das ist nur aus dem TSG ableitbar und da juristisch unmstritten. Geschweige denn das Betreiben gewerblicher Angelanlagen bis dato strafbar wäre in B-W.). 

Die gehen ja nicht auf den Betreiber los, sondern auf die Angler.

Und dass die Arbeit nur durch Fotos (vermeintlich) lebender Fische im Internet erst erleichtert wurde.

Hier wurde also eine Staatsanwaltschaft - gegen und trotz  juristische Zweifel - von Schützern instrumentalisiert und ist drauf reingefallen und ermittelt tatsächlich wegen solchem Pillepalle, was sonst normalerweise eingestellt wurde.

Damit setzt sich jeder Angler, der Fotos eines vermeintlich lebenden Fisches ins Netz stellt, zumindest der Verfolgung dieser Behörde aus.

Darum gehts, den Anfängen (naja, die Schützerpropaganda läuft ja schon länger, mit Anfang meine ich das Handeln dieser Staatsanwaltschaft) muss man wehren, bevor jeder Angler, der nen Fisch fotografiert und das irgendwo einstellt (NSA lässt grüßen)  unter Generalverdacht juristisch nicht eindeutig geklärter Vorwürfe gerät.


----------



## keilerkopf (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Betreffend Boardregeln: Korrekt, mußte nur chnell gehen und sollte elementare Passagen herausheben.

Zum Thema zurück:
Instrumentalisiert sehe ich da nix.
Unsere derzeitige Rechtssprechung in Deutschland ist so, dass wir als Angler da angreifbar sind (vernünftiger Grund = ?).
Hier liegt der Fall auch anders als in anderen Debatten, da das Zurücksetzen eines gefangenen Fisches viele rechtlich einwandfreie oder zumindest graue Gründe haben kann (Schonzeit, Hochlaich, Mindestmaß nur knapp überschritten, keine sinnvolle Verwertung).
Hier steht aus meiner Sicht ein Geschäftsmodell (besetze dicke Fische, lasse unter zwang zum Zurücksetzen angeln) auf dem Prüfstand und die Intention der Leute, die dies nutzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Du hast das Problem (fast) erkannt:


> Unsere derzeitige Rechtssprechung in Deutschland ist so


Nicht die Rechtsprechung, EIN Teil der Rechtsprechung.

Die Rechtsprechung, aber nicht aber die Gesetze - darum geht ja der juristische Streit in dieser Sache.

Und die Schützer versuchen eben diesen Teil allgemeingültig werden zu lasen - und dazu hat sich diese Staatsanwaltschaft trotz Streites darüber innerhalb der Juristerei (die das beileibe ja nicht einheitlich so sieht) instrumentalisieren lassen.

Und der DAFV als zuständiger Bundesverband guckt tatenlos zu (Stichwort dazu auch NDR-Doku etc.), statt sich eindeutig pro Angler und Angeln zu positionieren.

Und lieber den Schützern wieder wie bisher immer im vorauseilenden Kniefall Gehorsam erweist und diese schützerische Sichtweise trotz juristisch nicht geklärter Fakten und wissenschaftlichen Dissenses anerkennt.

Die Angler werden einfach im Regen stehen gelassen.



> Hier steht aus meiner Sicht ein Geschäftsmodell (besetze dicke Fische, lasse unter zwang zum Zurücksetzen angeln) auf dem Prüfstand und die Intention der Leute, die dies nutzen.


Eben nicht - dann hätten sie den Betreiber und nicht die Angler angezeigt.............

Das zielt nämlich wieder einmal gegen ALLE Angler und das Angeln als solches, sonst wäre der Betreiber im Fokus und nicht die Angler.....


----------



## Moe (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Neben der Debatte ums C&R dort am See ist für mich ein zweiter Punkt sehr wichtig.

In den beiden Artikeln aus der Zeitung steht zusammengefasst, dass der Seebetreiber seit den 90er Jahren Hütten gebaut habe, ohne Genehmigung und diese auch trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung seitens der Stadt nicht entfernt hat. Nebenbei stehen diese Hütten angeblich in einem als Biotop ausgewiesenen Raum. Gewerbe habe der Betreiber auch nicht angemeldet, obwohl Angler für 24h 20€ bzw 90€ zahlen. 

Und das ganze in nem 40 000 Einwohner Dorf... Dort wird man sich in der Stadtverwaltung/Staatsanwaltschaft usw.  sicherlich persönlich kennen. Wenn dann einigen Leuten der See in der Art und Weise wie er betrieben wird ein Dorn im Auge ist, wird an einem Strang gezogen und der Teich dicht gemacht. Das Vergraulen der Angler ist hierbei nur ein Ansatzpunkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Und wird von Schützern (hier eben von diesem Einzelnen) wieder genutzt, um auf Angler und das Angeln insgesamt loszugehen - und die Staatsanwaltschaft lässt sich dafür instrumentalisieren - genau mein Vorwurf.


----------



## keilerkopf (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast das Problem (fast) erkannt:


Muß gestehen, dass ich eher empfinde, dass du auf dem falschen Dampfer warst, das hier auf eine Foto <=> kein Foto-Diskussion zu reduzieren und jetzt erkennst, dass das Thema eine andere Tragweite hat.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht die Rechtsprechung, EIN Teil der Rechtsprechung.
> 
> Die Rechtsprechung, aber nicht aber die Gesetze - darum geht ja der juristische Streit in dieser Sache.


habe ich was anderes behauptet?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die Schützer versuchen eben diesen Teil allgemeingültig werden zu lasen - und dazu hat sich diese Staatsanwaltschaft trotz Streites darüber innerhalb der Juristerei (die das beileibe ja nicht einheitlich so sieht) instrumentalisieren lassen.


Das Klären und Schärfen von schwammigen rechtlichen Formulierungen und deren Auslegung ist deren Job. Deswegen werden u.a. Tempoverstöße auch anders gemessen als mit dem Auge eines Polizisten. Von daher sehe ich keine Instrumentalisierung, da bisher nahezu alle Verfahren pro Angler entschieden oder eingestellt wurden (siehe meine genannten Gründe) 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und der DAFV als zuständiger Bundesverband guckt tatenlos zu (Stichwort dazu auch NDR-Doku etc.), statt sich eindeutig pro Angler und Angeln zu positionieren, statt den Schützern wieder wie bisher immer im vorauseilenden Kniefall Gehorsam zu erweisen und diese schützerische Sichtweise trotz juristisch nicht geklärter Fakten und wissenschaftlichen Dissenses anzuerkennen.
> 
> Die Angler werden einfach im Regen stehen gelassen.



Finde es schade, dass nun wieder die Verbandsleier losgeht und eine Vermengung der Themen (NDR-Doku) deinerseits. Hat da aus meiner Sicht nicht viel zu suchen. Es ist aus meiner Sicht sogar eher so, dass das Verhalten an dem Gewässer dem Verband egal ist. Der Verband ist die Dachorganisation der organisierten, die allgemeinen Regeln anerkennenden und auch Beitrag zahlenden Angler. Von daher ist der Punkt hier für mich deplatziert. 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben nicht - dann hätten sie den Betreiber und nicht die Angler angezeigt.............


Auch gegen den Beteiber wird wegen Baurechtsverstoß vorgegangen. Weiteres steht da nicht. Aber effektiv hat er nichts gemacht, so lange er nicht explizit das Zurücksetzen aller gefangenen Fische gefordrt hat


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und somit zukünftig alle Angler, die (vermeintlich) lebende Fische fotografieren, einer Verfolgung durch zumindest diese Staatsanwaltschaft ausgesetzt sind.



Keilerkopf hat schon Recht. Die Staatsanwaltschaft verfolgt nicht das Fotografieren, sondern das Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht.

[edit by Admin: Wann begreift ihr endlich, dass direkte Zitate nicht gehen? Link oder sinngemäß zitieren] Zitat:

 Auch ohne Foto und mit sofortigem Zurücksetzen sieht die Staatsanwaltschaft also den Straftatbestand erfüllt.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Moin moin,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Auch ohne Foto und mit sofortigem Zurücksetzen sieht die Staatsanwaltschaft also den Straftatbestand erfüllt.



Dann müßte nur das Angeln ohne generelle Aneignungs und Verwertungsabsicht bewiesen werden.
Solange sich der Angler nicht selbst bezichtigt dürfte es schwerfallen diesen Beweis zu erbringen...

Und ob das Angeln ohne generelle Aneignungs und Verwertungsabsicht ein Straftatbestand IST - da habe ich so meine laienhafte juristische Zweifel.... = "Bauchgefühl"


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Und ob das Angeln ohne generelle Aneignungs und Verwertungsabsicht ein Straftatbestand IST - da habe ich so meine laienhafte juristische Zweifel.... = "Bauchgefühl"


Das sehen auch genügend Juristen so.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Dann müßte nur das Angeln ohne generelle Aneignungs und Verwertungsabsicht bewiesen werden.
> Solange sich der Angler nicht selbst bezichtigt dürfte es schwerfallen diesen Beweis zu erbringen...



Das ist klar. Mir ging es aber darum, nochmal hervorzuheben, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft generell C&R verfolgt. Es gibt ja eine Reihe Leute, die der Meinung sind, die Fotosession wäre das Problem, sprich das "lange" Verweilen des Tieres außerhalb des Wassers. Nun haben wir es aber Schwarz auf Weiß, dass man bereits den Angelvorgang als Solches als Tierquälerei ansieht.

Das wird in sofern interessant, weil ja dann die Staatsanwaltschaft mal klar belegen müsste, welche Tierquälerei das Angeln an sich darstellt. Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie fundiert und haltbar diese Argumentation ausfällt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Mir ging es aber darum, nochmal hervorzuheben, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft generell C&R verfolgt.


Auch wieder schlicht falsch, die meisten solcher Anzeigen werden nicht verfolgt, sondern eingestellt vor Ermittlungen (Geringfügigkeit bzw. kein ausreichender Anfangsverdacht (der Tierquälerei, nicht des zurücksetzens. Denn deswegen wird ja angezeigt))...

Regional (je nach Staatsanwaltschaft) unterschiedlich natürlich..

Und genau das ist das Gefährliche, wenn diese Staatsanwaltschaft sich da so instrumentalisieren lässt.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nun haben wir es aber Schwarz auf Weiß, dass man bereits den Angelvorgang als Solches als Tierquälerei ansieht.


Das war ja in der jur. Betrachtungsweise der jüngeren Zeit eh schon gesetzt.
Angeln = Tierquälerei
Tierquälerei = verboten ohne "vernünftigen Grund" dazu (§1TierSchG)

Knackpunkte des Gesetzes sind u.a.,:
- dass der Maßstab, welche Tiere dadurch geschützt werden ausgerechnet eine Wirbelsäule (ohne weitere Differenzierung) ist
- die Auslegung, was ein "vernünftiger Grund" ist

Das Ziel von Anglern muss sein:
- das _Angeln selbst_ als "vernünftigen Grund" anerkannt zu bekommen (ohne weitere Frage "warum" man angelt)
- die pauschale Differenzierung, dass ein warmblütiger Säuger einem kaltblütigem Fisch gleichgestellt ist, der (intelligente) Octopus aber z.B. die Arxchkarte gezogen hat, weil ihm halt ein paar Knöchelchen fehlen... das ist alles Murks.

Es würde dann solche Fälle wie diesen, Fisch fotografiert oder auch nicht, Fischfoto als Beweis für was jetzt auch immer,... gar nicht geben.

Ich stimme Ernies vorherigen Ausführungen zu, dass eigentlich eine höchstrichterliche Klärung erforderlich ist. 
Besser noch ein vernünftiges Bundesgesetz, damit auch einzelne Länder wie SH od. Bayern nicht in den Fischereigesetzen solche Kapriolen einbauen können.
Befürchte aber, dass bei der gesellschaftlichen, politischen & juristischen Debatte zur Zeit wir Angler dabei noch mehr den Kürzeren ziehen.
Und natürlich liegt das auch daran, dass wir seit Jahrzehnten eine Interessenvertretung zwar mit Pflichtbeiträgen bezahlen, es diese aber gar nicht gibt.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Selbst wenn diese Anzeige mal wieder im Sande verläuft....... "Angst" habe ich trotzdem.
 Das Thema ist im öffentlichen Blickpunkt - die Debatte wurde neu entfacht.... gut möglich das die Politik "Handlungsbedarf" sieht. Ob dann was gutes  für ALLE Angler dabei rauskommt bezweifle ich stark.......
 Jedes Bild - jedes Filmchen - jeder Bericht in dem C&R nur den Hauch eines Hintergrundes hat ist ein Sargnagel........


----------



## Sneep (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Hallo,

eine Entscheidung auf Bundesebene ist eine schöne Sache.

Aber leider nur dann, wenn sie zu unseren Gunsten ausgeht.
Aber wehe das ist nicht der Fall.

Was, wenn das Gericht zu der Entscheidung kommt, dass es für das Angeln gar keinen vernüftigen Grund gibt, da die Verwendung als Nahrung nicht der fischereilichen Praxis entspricht und in der fischereilichen Realität dieser vernüftige Grund de fakto keine Rolle spielt.

Da kann alles mögliche, für uns Unangenehme, dabei herauskommen, aber das ist dann wenigstens einheitlich.|supergri

sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Aber leider nur dann, wenn sie zu unseren Gunsten ausgeht..


Das wäre absolute klasse und die unabhängigen Gerichte sind meine letzte Hoffnung bei solchen Ermittlungsbehörden wie hier - und genau dafür müssten die Verbände (Bund wie Land) ja auch kämpfen (Realität ist bekannt).

Ich seh das aber eher als Büchse der Pandora, wenn sich Staatsanwaltschaften so instrumentalisieren lassen - die finden dann  auch andere Angriffspunkte, um Anglern das Leben schwer zu machen und das Angeln soweit möglich abzuschaffen..........


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sneep schrieb:


> eine Entscheidung auf Bundesebene ist eine schöne Sache.
> 
> Aber leider nur dann, wenn sie zu unseren Gunsten ausgeht.
> Aber wehe das ist nicht der Fall.


 
 "Die Geister die ich rief" .... usw....


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juni 2014)

Sharpo schrieb:


> Solangsam wird Deine Interpretation von C&R ja immer doller.
> C&R ist nichts anderes wie das Fangen und Zurücksetzen von nicht geschützen Fischen.
> Und nix anderes.
> 
> ...




Moin,

da ich aufgrund der von Thomas geäußerten Warnung nicht Stellung nehmen soll hier nur die sachliche Beurteilung:

Du hast sehr Viel nicht verstanden.

Petri trotzdem #h

R.S.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> tote Fische darfste ja auch fotografieren.......



Lebende ebenfalls - in angemessen kurzer Zeit.

R.S.



kreuzass schrieb:


> *Wenn sich schon nicht die Einstellung ändert, dann zumindest das verhalten. So bekommen wir Angler nicht unsere Interessen durchgesetzt.*
> 
> 
> "*Wir* Angler" gibt es nicht,
> ...




Miteinander ?

Ich denke, es wird darauf hinauslaufen, dass man sich an geltende Bestimmungen hält , oder versucht, dagegen vorzugehen.

Bspw. Nachweis von Schmerz und Leidens-Unfähigkeit durch aussagekräftige, anerkannte Gutachten.

Bis auf Weiteres wird es ein miteinander aufgrund teils extremer Hobby-Auslegung von Gut und Schlechtmenschen *nicht* geben.

"Den Angler" gibt es nicht, sondern einige Splittergruppen, die den Angelsport rein subjektiv für sich auslegen.

Bis auf die Gemäßigten, die sich mit Bedacht am Wasser verhalten und den Gegnern keine *Steilvorlagen* liefern .

Weil es Manche unbedingt wissen wollen, kann der Schuß dann auch nach Hinten losgehen.

Egoismus halt.


R.S.


----------



## Rhxnxr (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Entscheidung auf Bundesebene ist eine schöne Sache.
> 
> ...



Dazu wird es niemals kommen weil selbst die dämlichsten Politiker wissen " ohne Angler keine Fische" weil das Geld fehlt.

Unsere Gewässer sind zum Grossteil so kaputt, das sie nur noch durch Besätze halbwegs im Gleichgewicht zu halten sind, und diese werden zum grössten Teil von den Angelvereinen getragen.
 Kein Politiker wird es sich in "grünen" Zeiten wie  diesen gerne nachsagen lassen, das er mitschuldig am Verschwinden weiterer Arten wäre. Und Fische sind nun mal ein wichtiger Bestandteil vieler Nahrungsketten. Deshalb werden die weiter mit dem Drohfinger über die Gerichte, aber auch über die Angler wachen. Und selbstverständlich weitere Verbote, Änderungen usw. beschliessen, aber solange die (Angler-) Kuh weiter gemolken werden kann, wird man das auch tun .

Ansonsten kann ich Thomas9904 nur zustimmen. Eine ordentliche Interresenvertretung sollte bei 3,5 Mio Anglern schon vorhanden sein.


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist klar. Mir ging es aber darum, nochmal hervorzuheben, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft generell C&R verfolgt. Es gibt ja eine Reihe Leute, die der Meinung sind, die Fotosession wäre das Problem, sprich das "lange" Verweilen des Tieres außerhalb des Wassers. Nun haben wir es aber Schwarz auf Weiß, dass man bereits den Angelvorgang als Solches als Tierquälerei ansieht.
> 
> Das wird in sofern interessant, weil ja dann die Staatsanwaltschaft mal klar belegen müsste, welche Tierquälerei das Angeln an sich darstellt. Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie fundiert und haltbar diese Argumentation ausfällt.




Also nochmal:
Der Staatsanwalt kann den Angler gar nicht wegen C&R belangen.
Es gibt kein Gesetz welches C&R verbietet.
Der Angler macht sich nur strafbar wenn er ohne vernünftigen Grund Angeln geht.
Im Grunde würde er sich sogar strafbar machen wenn er den gefangenen Fisch an Ort und Stelle in die naheliegende Mülltonne schmeisst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Es gibt kein Gesetz welches C&R verbietet.


ausser Bayern und SH.........


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da ich aufgrund der von Thomas geäußerten Warnung nicht Stellung nehmen soll hier nur die sachliche Beurteilung:
> 
> ...



Ich weiss, hast Du ja schon mal behauptet.
Ich frage mich aber was ich nicht verstanden haben könnte? Deine eigenwillige Interpretation von C&R oder meine als Beispiel genannten Thesen zu Deinen Kollateralschäden und Verangeln.

Evtl. gibt es auch ein Definationsproblem mit dem Begriff C&R= Catch & Release.

Was sagt denn Googl dazu? Oder der Duden?
Wen könnte man noch Fragen? 

Evtl. hier?: http://www.catch-release.de/index.php


----------



## joedreck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Zum eigentlichen Thema habe ich mich ja schon abschließend geäußert. Ich möchte aber anmerken, dass ich es als schlicht falsch erachte, die Staatsanwaltschaft als instrumentalisiert anzusehen. 
Wenn sich eine Person an die Staatsanwaltschaft richtet und ein Offizialdelikt anzeigt, MUSS die Staatsanwaltschaft ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleiten. 
Dort gibt es im ersten Moment keinerlei Möglichkeit kein Ermittlungsverfahren einzuleiten. 
Jetzt ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft, kommt zu dem Schluss, dass auf Grund eines Fotos kein hinreichender Tatverdacht besteht und stellt das Verfahren ein. 
Das ist meine Persönliche Vermutung. 

Zum OT hier im Thread:

Vielleicht findet sich ein strikter Vertreter von C&R ja hier im Forum (mit dem nötigen Kleingeld) und zeigt sich selbst wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz an. Dann wird ja mindestens auf unterster Instanz festgestellt ob bei C&R nach aktueller Rechtsauffassung ein Vergehen vorliegt. 
Und das ist nicht stichelnd gemeint, sondern völlig ernst. Ich persönlich fänd das wirklich sehr interessant und spannend. Und drücke dem Angler die Daumen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Die Richtung wird immer klarer, die Staatsanwaltschaft reiht sich nur ein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=288051


----------



## mokki (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Deutschland..  Das Land der Regeln und Verbote... Und der Idioten. All das wäre kein  Problem wenn die Leute sich halbwegs normal benehmen würden und ein Maß  und ein Ende kennen würden. Aber das geht hierzulande nicht. 
Da geht einer hin und machen aus  nem See einen Paylake, weil er nur die Kohle sieht. Anstatt das  anständige Angler diesen Puff meiden, stehen die Idioten dort Schlange (Zitat: Er kann sich vor Anfragen kaum retten) und  tragen zum Erfolg dieser Seen bei. Das was dort dann abgeht hat mit  unsrem Hobby wie wir (ich) es verstehen nichts zu tun. Schaut euch die  Bilder im Artikel doch mal an. Da kann man Zelte mieten um darin zu  hausen und zu feiern. http://ais.badische-zeitung.de/.../ab/79725739-p-590_450.jpg
Das  das bei Laien nicht den Eindruck vom Naturschützenden Angler verstärkt  ist doch nachvollziehbar. Es gilt nur die Regel, Grösser, Fetter,  Leichter. An Forellenpuffs doch die gleiche ********. WEr mal in  Dänemark war weiss, wie eine ordentliche Forellen Anlage aussehn kann.  Dort kommen die interessanterweise auch ohne meterhohe Schutzzäune,  Schmierige Wachhunde und skurile Betreiber aus.
Diese  Praktiken in Deutschland sorgen dafür das alle Angler in einem miesen  Licht stehen und unser Hobby in Gefahr gerät. Und klar, das übermässige  Posten von dicken Karpfen aus freier Natur macht es auch nicht wirklich  besser, kann man aber in meinen Augen nicht mit dem Vergleichen was an  diesen Seen los ist. Schade das alle über einen Kamm geschoren werden.  Wir würden gut daran tun, uns von solchen Dingen (und Idioten) zu  distanzieren und dafür zu kämpfen das das Bild nicht als Standard fürs  Angeln in den Köpfen der Menschen endet.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



mokki schrieb:


> Deutschland..  Das Land der Regeln und Verbote... Und der Idioten. All das wäre kein  Problem wenn die Leute sich halbwegs normal benehmen würden und ein Maß  und ein Ende kennen würden. Aber das geht hierzulande nicht.
> Da geht einer hin und machen aus  nem See einen Paylake, weil er nur die Kohle sieht. Anstatt das  anständige Angler diesen Puff meiden, stehen die Idioten dort Schlange (Zitat: Er kann sich vor Anfragen kaum retten) und  tragen zum Erfolg dieser Seen bei. Das was dort dann abgeht hat mit  unsrem Hobby wie wir (ich) es verstehen nichts zu tun. Schaut euch die  Bilder im Artikel doch mal an. Da kann man Zelte mieten um darin zu  hausen und zu feiern. http://ais.badische-zeitung.de/.../ab/79725739-p-590_450.jpg
> Das  das bei Laien nicht den Eindruck vom Naturschützenden Angler verstärkt  ist doch nachvollziehbar. Es gilt nur die Regel, Grösser, Fetter,  Leichter. An Forellenpuffs doch die gleiche ********. WEr mal in  Dänemark war weiss, wie eine ordentliche Forellen Anlage aussehn kann.  Dort kommen die interessanterweise auch ohne meterhohe Schutzzäune,  Schmierige Wachhunde und skurile Betreiber aus.
> Diese  Praktiken in Deutschland sorgen dafür das alle Angler in einem miesen  Licht stehen und unser Hobby in Gefahr gerät. Und klar, das übermässige  Posten von dicken Karpfen aus freier Natur macht es auch nicht wirklich  besser, kann man aber in meinen Augen nicht mit dem Vergleichen was an  diesen Seen los ist. Schade das alle über einen Kamm geschoren werden.  Wir würden gut daran tun, uns von solchen Dingen (und Idioten) zu  distanzieren und dafür zu kämpfen das das Bild nicht als Standard fürs  Angeln in den Köpfen der Menschen endet.



Mal ganz ehrlich.
Warum gehen die Leute da wohl hin?

Es gibt ein Spruch: Der Angler will Fische fangen.

Wo kann er in unserem Land noch Fische fangen?

Schau Dir doch mal unsere Seen und Flüsse an.

Wo wird noch gut gefangen?

Ich komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet. Die Kanäle sind fast "tot". Man sitzt hier Stunden am Kanal und fängt Grundeln. 
In den 80iger hat man hier wie die Weltmeister gefangen, Lippe, Ruhr etc..
Heute?

Für den jugendlichen Anglernachwuchs mag dies in den Anfangsmonat noch lustig sein Geld und Zeit zu investieren für Nüsse.
Aber irgendwann kommt der Punkt...Game Over.
12h am Wasser und nichts ausser Grundeln

Was kommt dann? "Hey Papa bring mich mal zum Forellenpuff".
Nicht weil sie die Kühltruhe voll haben wollen sondern weil man Fische fangen möchte.
So sieht es auch bei den Erwachsenen aus. Es zählt nicht nur das Sitzen in der Natur sondern auch das Fische fangen.

Die Erwachsenen die es sich leisten können und auch bereit sind längere Strecken zurück zulegen fahren in die Niederlanden.

Hätten wir einen guten Fischbestand, würden sich viele private Teichanlagen erübrigen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich bin hin- und hergerissen bei der Frage, ob ich mir wünsche, dass endlich mal ein Richter (am besten ein ganzer Senat von Richtern!) darüber zu befinden hat, ob Fische "Leid und Schmerz" etc. empfinden können



Das Problem ist, dass es keine juristische Frage ist. Und selbst bei den Biologen kann man keine abschließende Antwort erwarten. Am Ende spaltet die Geschichte sich auf in solche, die Wahrnehmung, Weiterleitung und Verarbeitung eines negativen Reizes sowie die Entwicklung von Vermeidungsverhalten als Schmerz deuten und andere tun genau das eben nicht. Das Fische wie wohl viele andere Spezies einschließlich das können, steht außer Frage:

http://www.mpg.de/924987/Animation

Verspürt Tabak Schmerz?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ansonsten nervt es mich angesichts der aktuellen Rechtslage auch, dass ein paar wenige mit ihrem Treiben ein Schlaglicht auf viele werfen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also nochmal:
> *Der Staatsanwalt kann den Angler gar nicht wegen C&R belangen.*
> 
> Falsch - wenn der Staatsanwalt beweisen kann, dass vorsätzlich ohne jede Verwertungsabsicht ein Trophäenfisch beangelt wurde, dann sehr wohl.
> ...



Das ist richtig - hat mit C+R aber Nichts zu tun.

Hier sind wir beim fehlenden Aneignungswillen.

Niemand darf gegen seinen Willen *und* gegen seinen  Aneignungswillen gezwungen werden, das Lebewesen Fisch zu töten.
Fehlt der Aneignungswille, liegt kein vernünftiger Grund zum Töten des Fisches vor.

*Der Aneignungswille darf aber nicht dauerhaft fehlen* - dann wären wir im Falle des stets fehlenden vernünftigen Grundes wieder im Bereich des verbotenen (immer )Fangen und (immer)
Zurücksetzens.

Im Grunde genommen also recht einfach !

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



mokki schrieb:


> Deutschland..  Das Land der Regeln und Verbote... Und der Idioten. All das wäre kein  Problem wenn die Leute sich halbwegs normal benehmen würden und ein Maß  und ein Ende kennen würden. Aber das geht hierzulande nicht.
> Da geht einer hin und machen aus  nem See einen Paylake, weil er nur die Kohle sieht. Anstatt das  anständige Angler diesen Puff meiden, stehen die Idioten dort Schlange (Zitat: Er kann sich vor Anfragen kaum retten) und  tragen zum Erfolg dieser Seen bei. Das was dort dann abgeht hat mit  unsrem Hobby wie wir (ich) es verstehen nichts zu tun. Schaut euch die  Bilder im Artikel doch mal an. Da kann man Zelte mieten um darin zu  hausen und zu feiern. http://ais.badische-zeitung.de/.../ab/79725739-p-590_450.jpg
> Das  das bei Laien nicht den Eindruck vom Naturschützenden Angler verstärkt  ist doch nachvollziehbar. Es gilt nur die Regel, Grösser, Fetter,  Leichter. An Forellenpuffs doch die gleiche ********. WEr mal in  Dänemark war weiss, wie eine ordentliche Forellen Anlage aussehn kann.  Dort kommen die interessanterweise auch ohne meterhohe Schutzzäune,  Schmierige Wachhunde und skurile Betreiber aus.
> Diese  Praktiken in Deutschland sorgen dafür das alle Angler in einem miesen  Licht stehen und unser Hobby in Gefahr gerät. Und klar, das übermässige  Posten von dicken Karpfen aus freier Natur macht es auch nicht wirklich  besser, kann man aber in meinen Augen nicht mit dem Vergleichen was an  diesen Seen los ist. Schade das alle über einen Kamm geschoren werden.  Wir würden gut daran tun, uns von solchen Dingen (und Idioten) zu  distanzieren und dafür zu kämpfen das das Bild nicht als Standard fürs  Angeln in den Köpfen der Menschen endet.





|good:|good:|good:

R.S.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ansonsten nervt es mich angesichts der aktuellen Rechtslage auch, dass ein paar wenige mit ihrem Treiben ein Schlaglicht auf viele werfen...


Hier wird aber kräftig Ursache und Wirkung verwechselt.

 Sind schwachsinnige Gesetze/Regelungen nicht das, wogegen man anrennen müsste und weniger gegen Typen, die sich nicht dran halten?

 Ok, man kann natürlich sagen, dann sollen sie es wenigstens nicht in die Welt raus posaunen, schon irgendwie was dran,
 aber das Grundproblem sollte trotzdem im Blick bleiben!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hier wird aber kräftig Ursache und Wirkung verwechselt.



Nö, hier wird gar nichts verwechselt. Man kann natürlich für eine neue Rechtslage streiten und eintreten - das wäre völlig normal. Solange aber die bestehende Rechtslage gilt, sind Verstöße dagegen eben nicht besonders hilfreich. Wenn Du über ein Parkverbot diskutieren willst, hilft Dir doch auch nicht, erstmal Dein Auto dort abzustellen, wo es gilt.

Ob die Rechtslage zu ändern ist, ist wiederrum ein drittes Paar Schuhe. Ich persönlich halte dies für nicht besonders aussichtsreich, da die Argumente für reines "Spaßangeln" ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht eben nicht besonders stichhaltig sind. Von daher droht so etwas eher zum Rohrkrepierer zu werden, anders als alles, was in Richtung C&D geht und die Beweislast erhöht.

Und, wer ne dicke Mutti gefangen hat, kann getrost auch im stillen Kämmerlein vor dem Foto oxxxxxxxn bzw. sich sämtliche Zusatzbemerkungen in öffentlichen Foren dazu sparen. Das würde ja schon reichen und wäre - solange keine neue Rechtlage eintritt - hilfreicher für alle anderen.


----------



## GeorgeB (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Sind schwachsinnige Gesetze/Regelungen nicht das, wogegen man anrennen  müsste und weniger gegen Typen, die sich nicht dran halten?



Schwierige Kiste. Gäbe es diese von Mokki zurecht angeprangerten Auswüchse nicht, hätten wir Angler wesentlich weniger Angriffsfläche. Das Angeln an sich, mit dem Hintergrund des Catch & Eat, ist in der Bevölkerung flächendeckend vermittelbar. Auch dann, wenn Fische mit einer vernünftigen Begründung zurück gesetzt werden. Die (Foto)Auswüchse an den Paylakes sind es ganz offensichtlich nicht mehr. 

PS: Ich kann da übrigens nix für.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Schwierige Kiste. Gäbe es diese von Mokki zurecht angeprangerten Auswüchse nicht, hätten wir Angler wesentlich weniger Angriffsfläche.
> Da widerspreche ich ja nicht!
> Trotzdem kann es nicht der einzige Weg sein, immer mehr abzutauchen und im Verborgenen zu agieren.
> In einem solchen Fall findet man sich mit den Gegebenheiten ja quasi ab und muss sich nicht wundern, wenn die Grauzone ständig unter Beschuss bleibt.
> ...


Witzigerweise tritt diese Einstellung deutlich weniger auf, wenn es sich um Paylakes handelt.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass es keine juristische Frage ist. Und selbst bei den Biologen kann man keine abschließende Antwort erwarten. Am Ende spaltet die Geschichte sich auf in solche, die Wahrnehmung, Weiterleitung und Verarbeitung eines negativen Reizes sowie die Entwicklung von Vermeidungsverhalten als Schmerz deuten und andere tun genau das eben nicht. Das Fische wie wohl viele andere Spezies einschließlich das können, steht außer Frage:
> 
> http://www.mpg.de/924987/Animation
> 
> Verspürt Tabak Schmerz?



Doch - nur wurde die juristische Frage bisher FALSCH beantwortet - bei naturwissenschaftlichen Zweifeln an Leidens- und Schmerzfähigkeit von Fischen hätte juristisch *ZWINGEND* ein Freispruch erfolgen müssen!!!

Das AG Bad O. sah das allerdings anders - wie und warum auch immer !?!

...vor Gericht und auf hoher See sind wir nunmal alle in Gottes Hand....

Ernie


----------



## K.K.1978 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Moin!

Ist dies eigentlich schon bekannt:
http://www.peta.de/peta-zeigt-selber-fischerkoenige-an-angelwettbewerb-verstoesst-gegen-das

Die haben ein echtes Problem! #q

Grüße


----------



## phirania (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Dann könnte man diese Pflanzen auch gegen Peta einsetzen.
Oder Salat züchten,der auch Giftstoffe entwickelt..:q:q:q
http://www.mpg.de/924987/Animation


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Doch - nur wurde die juristische Frage bisher FALSCH beantwortet - bei naturwissenschaftlichen Zweifeln an Leidens- und Schmerzfähigkeit von Fischen hätte juristisch *ZWINGEND* ein Freispruch erfolgen müssen!



Ja. Wobei sich bei allen möglichen Themen wohl immer ein Erich von Däniken mit Doktorhut und Lehrstuhl finden lässt, der genau das Gegenteil behauptet und sei es noch so unplausibel. So gesehen, könnten Juristen so gut wie nie (ver-)urteilen, wenn ein wissenschaftliches Gutachten die Hintergrundfaktenlage beurteilen soll. Schwierig, schwierig...


----------



## Casso (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen gehen mehr in die Richtung, dass die Meisten aus der "Normal"bevölkerung es zwar nicht wirklich verstehen, warum man überhaupt angelt, wenn man zurück setzt, es aber unter'm Strich absolut besser finden als alles vor'n Kopp zu hauen.



Ganz ehrlich? Ich als Angler kann auch nicht nachvollziehen warum man angeln geht, wenn man keinen bzw. kaum Fisch mit nach Hause nimmt um ihn zu essen. Ich lasse den Leuten aber ihren Spaß an der Sache und hinterfrage das Ganze nicht. Dies nur mal als kleine Anmerkung. 

Gruß.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das ist richtig - hat mit C+R aber Nichts zu tun.
> 
> Hier sind wir beim fehlenden Aneignungswillen.
> 
> ...


Dauerhaft? Werden wir Angler nun von der NSA überwacht um einen dauerhaften Nicht- Aneignungswillen zu beweisen?
dauerhaft? In welchen Zeiträumen? 


Lies dies mal:
http://www.eu.purefishing.com/blogs...10/FischUndFang_Rechtsartikel_Februar2012.pdf

Auf seite 20 steht was in DE verboten ist, nämlich die Tierquälerei. 
Im ersten Absatz. Und nicht C&R.

Mehr sage ich zum OT nicht mehr.


----------



## kreuzass (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dauerhaft? Werden wir Angler nun von der NSA  überwacht um einen dauerhaften Nicht- Aneignungswillen zu beweisen?
> dauerhaft? In welchen Zeiträumen?
> 
> 
> ...



C&R ist nicht verboten. Aber ausschließliches C&R ist Tierquälerei. Gibt es doch schon Studien zu.
Und wer nun einmal einen Fisch fängt und das mit der Absicht diesen sowieso zurück zu setzen, der begeht Tierquälerei.
Es wird nur schwierig mit dem Beweis. Noch. Und genau das ist traurig. Ja, oder doch nicht?

Wir Angler neigen gerne dazu die bestehende Gesetzgebung zu strecken und zu beugen.
Jetzt  sorgt einmal eine Partei für eine Klärung der Situation und teilweise  wird herumgeflennt und diffamiert bis die Schwarte kracht. Wir hätten  die Situation von unserer Seite aus schon längst klären können. Passiert  ist nichts. Für Nachwuchs im Dachverband können wir auch nicht sorgen.

Ach, ist doch alles zum Reiern...

Habe  selbst auch schon eine kleine Studie für mich und meine  Entscheidungsfindung (Pro C&R bzw. C&S) bzgl. des  Schmerzempfindens von Fischen durchgeführt.
Fragestellung: Ab welchem Zeitpunkt versucht der Fisch zu fliehen, wenn er einen Köder bearbeitet. War sehr aufschlussreich.

Ich  war bisher immer jemand der C&S betrieben hat, weil er es so  lernte. Daran hat sich nichts geändert. Aber wenn ich meinen Jagd- und Sammeltrieb  befriedigen möchte, obwohl ich eigentlich schon genug gefangen habe,  dann wird auf Köfi's geangelt.
Habe ich zuviele Köfi's gefangen, so werden diese verwertet.
Ist zwar eine Mordsarbeit, aber durch die Vorfreude ist das Mahl gleich umso besser.

Bin  ich gestresst, so mache ich einen Ansitz und kann mich entspannen. Ich  habe Zeit meinen Stress abzubauen, weil ich in Ruhe die Natur genießen  und abschalten kann.
Ich baue meinen Stress nicht dadurch ab, dass ich mir beim Angeln durch möglichst viele Fänge Erfolgserlebnisse einhole.
Für meinen Stress können die Fische nichts.
Wer so handelt, hat in meinen Augen den falschen "Sport" ergriffen.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wir Angler mit einer derartigen Einstellung die anarchischen Tierschutzorganisationen nicht zu ihrem drastischen Verhalten zwingen würden. Zumindest legen wir es darauf an. Passt ja auch wie die Fast auf's Auge.
Aktivisten gegen ... Egoisten.

Bin absolut dafür, dass ein Exempel statuiert wird. Warum auch nicht?


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kreuzass schrieb:


> C&R ist nicht verboten. Aber ausschließliches C&R ist Tierquälerei. Gibt es doch schon Studien zu.
> Und wer nun einmal einen Fisch fängt und das mit der Absicht diesen sowieso zurück zu setzen, der begeht Tierquälerei.
> Es wird nur schwierig mit dem Beweis. Noch. Und genau das ist traurig. Ja, oder doch nicht?
> 
> ...



"Ausschliessliches C&R ist Tierquälerei"

Angeln ohne vernünftigen grund ist Tierquälerei.
Habe ich keinen vernünftigen Grund, dann darf ich nicht Angeln. Weil dies dann Tierquälerei wäre.
Egal ob ich C&R betreibe oder nicht.
Wenn der Angler an einem Tag ausschliesslich nicht verwertbare Fische fängt (abgesehen von geschützten Fische), darf er diese zurück setzen 
(bis auf einige Ausnahmen lt. Landesgesetze ).

Problematisch ist es aber wenn an einem See mit einem generellen Entnahmeverbot geangelt wird.
Dies wäre Tierquälerei und ist verboten.


----------



## kreuzass (30. Juni 2014)

Sharpo schrieb:


> "Ausschliessliches C&R ist Tierquälerei"
> 
> Angeln ohne vernünftigen grund ist Tierquälerei.
> Habe ich keinen vernünftigen Grund, dann darf ich nicht Angeln. Weil dies dann Tierquälerei wäre.
> ...



Durchaus nachvollziehbar und bekannt, keine Frage. Aber welchen Grund habe ich  ausschließlich C&R zu betreiben? Ich esse keinen Fisch? Vorwand  ahoi. Ich habe noch keinen Veganer oder Vegetarier kennenlernen dürfen,  der angelt. Es sei denn dieser ist es nicht aus Überzeugung, sondern aus  Egoismus, weil er sich einfach nur "gesund" ernähren möchte. Nun sind  wir wieder beim Vorwand. Wer entscheidet was ein vernünftiger Grund ist?  Ich? Jo. Bin ich dazu in der Lage?

Wie können wir das eindämmen?  Konkretisierung der Rechtssprechung durch Statuierung eines Exempels.  Aufklärung betreiben. Und ganz wichtig: Handeln sowie Vorleben.

Aktuell haben es "Angler" mit Vorwänden doch einfach viel zu leicht es sich gemütlich zu machen.

Sicher,  wenn ich - wie in meinem Beispiel - einmal meinem Jagd- und Sammeltrieb  nachgebe und trotz einer vorherigen, vernünftigen Fangausbeute auf  Köfi's angel, dann könnte man mir gerne vorhalten, dass ich keinen  Vernünftigen Grund habe. In dem Moment wäre das dann so. Jedoch mache  ich mir dann früher oder später (entweder an dem Abend oder die Tage)  die Arbeit und futter meinen Sammeltriebfang.

Solange wir nicht  in der Lage sind nachhaltige Aufklärung zu betrieben, solange sind wir  auf Gebote und Verbote angewiesen. Letzteres ist leider oftmals eine  üble Notwendigkeit, solange wir nicht in der Lage sind nachhaltig  aufzuklären.

Eine Diskusion kann durchaus zur Aufklärung  beitragen, versandet leider viel zu oft. Thema Bequemlichkeit (wenn sich jemand nicht an einer Diskusion beteiligt und/oder sich keine Gedanken beim lesen/zuhören dieser macht). Also wie  bekommen wir das gebacken? Vorleben.

PS: Ich habe dich lediglich zitiert, um die Thematik als Teil des Kernproblemes aufzugreifen.

Vielleicht sollten wir auch umdenken und damit anfangen  Angelsportvereine und Sportfischereivereine in Angel- und  Fischereivereine umbenennen.

Ein erster Schritt in die "richtige" Richtung. Dadurch dämmen wir den Zuwachs an Stressbewältigungsanglern ein.
Die  vorhanden werden "aussterben" und die Stressbewältigungsangler wären  früher oder später auf Gastkarten angewiesen, wenn wir auch innerhalb  der Vereine das Bewusstsein für die Thematik schärfen können.

Die  Stressbewältigungsangler würden sich in dem Falle früher oder später  ein anderes Hobby suchen. Weil die Wirtschaftlichkeit nicht mehr gegeben  ist.

Gut, dann gäbe es wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Klapsköppe,  die sich ihr Hobby dennoch leisten wollen und können. Die würden jedoch  durch die Gemeinschaft selektiert oder zumindest zum Nachdenken  angeregt. In dem letzten Falle bliebe dann lediglich die Hoffnung, dass  sich - bei besagten Leuten - etwas ändert.

Wir haben es doch selbst in der Hand.

Ach. Doppelpost, weil unfähig.

Und ja, sicher ist es auch richtig sogenannte Paylakes Einhalt zu gebieten (zumindest denen, die ein Release erzwingen, weil die gefangenen Fische viel zu teuer wären, wenn sie auch noch bezahlt werden sollen. Aber in diesem Falle bestimmt die Nachfrage das Angebot, da es sich oftmals um ein Zusatzangebot handelt.

Das Problem sind nicht irgendwelche anarchischen Aktivisten oder Anbieter solcher Möglichkeiten. Wir und teilweise unser Handeln sind das Problem.

Sind wir wieder bei meinem vorigen Post.

@Mods: Jo, ich hatte es inzwischen auch gesehen und jetzt auch geschnallt (what's goin' on?) und werde in Zukunft darauf achten.


Und ein Punkt fällt mir gerade noch ein, wo ich so richtig dabei bin.
Die sogenannte Vereinsmeierei ist natürlich auch wieder so eine schwierige Sache.
Wie lösen? Grob ausgedrückt Infiltration und Aufweichung von unten heraus. Handeln und Vorleben. Achja.

Und eine Frage will ich dann zum Abschließer am Abschluss stellen...
Wieso und weshalb sind wir dazu gezwungen uns auf eine Schwelle mit den Aktivisten zu stellen? Weil sie sich inzwischen auch angepasst haben (weil sie es mussten).

Vielleicht müssen wir bald mal... uns anpassen.


/edith
@Sharpo
Und ja, selbstverständlich hast du absolut Recht damit, dass momentan ausschließliches C&R keine Tierquälerei IST. So war es gestern, so ist es heute und evtl. auch morgen. Leider ist mir meine Glaskugel kaputt gegangen und kann nicht sagen was geschehen wird. Gespannt bin ich darauf trotzdem und vertrete meine Meinung, erhebe jedoch keinerlei Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit. Kann und will ich auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

[youtube1]TgczQGZScQQ[/youtube1]


----------



## NickAdams (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Wer entscheidet eigentlich, was "vernünftig" ist? Wenn ich Catch&Release praktiziere, mich vom Alltagsstress erhole, leistungsfähiger und ausgeglichener im Berufsleben bin und mich rundum besser fühle, dann ist das ein vernünftiger Grund, diese Angelei zu betreiben, oder? 

So long, 

Nick


----------



## editioneight (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Hallo,

ich muß hier auch mal was zum Thema loswerden !

Ich bin Schockiert wie weit das Thema Karpfenangeln Form annimmt ! Das es soweit schon ist hätte ich nicht gedacht !#d

Ich bin 33 Jahre alt und gehe seit dem 8. Lebensjahr Regelmäßig und und gerne Angeln. Und ich mache das aus Spass/Lust und zur Entspannung und vieleicht ein bisschen aus Ergeiz/Jagdtrieb.

Diese Dinge sind absolut legitim und ausnahmslos nicht Verwerflich.
Ich denke ich spreche hier für die Mehrzahl der Angler !|gr:

Wie kann es sein das ich meine gefangenen Fische nicht mehr Fotografieren darf ?|kopfkrat

Wo sind wir hier gelandet?

Das gezielte Karpfenfischen ist schon sehr alt und wir sind an einem Punkt angelangt wo Geld/Material/Aufwand keine Rolle mehr spielen. Die Gewichtsschlacht wird mit jedem Eimer Boilies 
schlimmer und schlimmer.

*Ich will keinem Karpfenangler hier zu nahe treten aber das was sich hier bildet sind bereits die ersten Folgen und Konsequenzen.*

Elektromotorverbote / Futterbootverbote und jetzt wird gegen 
Bilder machen ermittelt 

Wie geht es weiter keine Boilies mehr bzw. Selbsthakmontagenverbot/Anfüttern Verboten

Vielen Dank ihr da draussen die Eimerweise den See zu schütten...

Vielen Dank denjenigen die Karpfen markieren...

Vielen Dank das ihr eure Schnur 100erte meter Quer über den See legt

Vielen Dank das ihr trotz Elektromotorverbot trotzdem fahrt

Super Aussichten...

Sorry musste mal gesagt werden...#t

Schuld gebe ich hier an der Stelle vor allem der Industrie und den Medien.:r

Und wie kann es sein das Leute die keinen Fischereischein A gemacht haben Angeln gehen dürfen wenn man dafür Bezahlt?

Dann brauchen wir uns an der stelle nicht wundern das es immer mehr schwarze Schafe unter uns gibt .

Jeder Angler strebt natülich den Rekordfisch an , aber wir sollten 
überlegen wie wir damit umgehen. Ein wenig Bescheidenheit wäre von Vorteil aber der Fang landet meistens im Netz mit Anleitung dazu. Und wir wundern uns warum auf einmal ein anderer Kollege an der selben Stelle fischt.

Es ist und bleibt Angelsport.
Und wir sollten uns es nicht gefallen lassen das solche Dinge passieren.

Handelt mehr mit Bedacht und Überlegt was Sinn macht sonst
müssen wir alle drunter leiden.


Viele Grüße aus Brandenburg...|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

In meinen Augen ist Angeln schlicht per se sinnvoller Grund - unabhängig von der Motivation - vielleicht bequemt sich mal ne Lobby, das auch zu vertreten und versuchen das auch in der Rechtsprechung einzubringen - die Gesetze gebens her.

Die Wirtschaftskraft der Angelbranche, die Wächterfunktion der Angler am Wasser (weil immer irgendwo welche sitzen und mitkriegen, wenn was eingeleitet wird etc.)., die Möglichkeit für Kids und Städter Natur in all ihren Facetten (inkl. töten und leben lassen und die Verantwortung dafür) aus eigenem Erleben ohne erhobenen Zeigefinger kennen zu lernen (funzt nur so, wem was "eingetrichtert" wird, der wird sich nie dran halten), der Angeltourismus gerade in strukturschwachen Regionen, und, und, und.....

Das Naturschutzgesetz schreibt das eigentlich sogar vor:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich ja immer auch mal ein Blick in Gesetze..
> 
> Und, wie man weiss, gehe ich ja oft genug auf die Gesetzesschreiber los, die den Unfug in Tierschutzgesetz und vielen Landesfischereigesetzen verbrochen haben.
> 
> ...



[youtube1]TgczQGZScQQ[/youtube1]


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist Angeln schlicht per se sinnvoller Grund - unabhängig von der Motivation - vielleicht bequemt sich mal ne Lobby, das auch zu vertreten und versuchen das auch in der Rechtsprechung einzubringen - die Gesetze gebens her.


 
Thomas, ich verstehe, was du sagen willst, aber mit dieser Argumentation kommst du natürlich nie durch die Tür.

Die Argumentation muss aus meiner Sicht über die Schiene laufen, dass die Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen sehr begrenzt ist und außerdem beim Angelvorgang den Fischen, wenn überhaupt, nur im minimalen Umfang Schmerz noch Leiden zugefügt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Dicke Bretter muss man länger bohren.

Fängt man nicht mal damit an, wird man nie durchkommen, sondern immer das Brett weiter vorm Kopp haben..


Und das mit der Schmerz/Leidensfähigkeit der Fische ist selbst nach heutigem TSG so, weil die nach §17/2 des TSG zum einen zuerst mal "erheblich" sein müssen, zum anderen länger andauernd/wiederholt. Und somit eine Verurteilung für Angler eh kaum kaum möglich wäre (ohne von Schützern instrumentalisierte Justiz)...

Und da liegts (leider) alleine am Richter, welche Zeitspanne er dafür ansetzt (siehe dazu Jendrusch/Niehaus). Und so ein Amtsrichter hat von der komplexen Materie schlicht meist keine Ahnung - wie auch?

Das haben die Engländer besser gemacht, die schlicht ihr TSG für Tiere ausgelegt haben, die langfristig in Verantwortung der Menschen sind (Zucht, Mast, Haustiere  etc.) und Jagd und Fischerei ausgenommen haben, weil da der menschliche Einfluss (> Schmerz/Leiden zufügen) zeitlich zu gering ist.

Man muss nicht alles von den Engländern übernehmen, über manches lohnt sich nachzudenken.

Das wäre dann wirkliche Lobbyarbeit, statt immer wieder vor Tierrechtlern, Tierschützern und Gutmenschen im vorauseilenden Gehorsam einzuknicken.

Es muss ja nicht immer am deutschen Wesen die Welt genesen.......................


----------



## Sharpo (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Der vernünftige Grund steht in dem Bericht und auch woher dieser kommt.
Nahrungserwerb.
Wenn ich aber den Fisch nicht verwerten kann oder auch will darf ich diesen uneingeschränkt (je nach Landesgesetz) zurück setzen.
Angler die grundsätzlich keinen Fisch essen dürfen in DE nicht Angeln bzw in NRW nicht angeln.
In NRW ist die weitergabe von geangelten Fisch an Dritte verboten. Nur zum Eigenverzehr.

Thema andere vernünftige Gründe wurde in dem Bericht auch angesprochen. Dr. Möhlenkamp von LFV Westfalen u. Lippe hat sich diesbezüglich auf Grund eines drohenden Angelverbotes dazu auch geäussert.
Es aber die Akzeptanz dafür im Land aufgebaut werden. 

Zu Kollege editioneight:

Demnächst werden grosse Köder und auch Boillis verboten. Das Angeln auf grosse Fische verboten.  
Nur Miniköder erlaubt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Der vernünftige Grund steht in dem Bericht und auch woher dieser kommt.
> Nahrungserwerb.


Stimmt so auch nicht (nach Interpretation TSG, Fischereigesetze jetzt mal aussen vor) :
Verwertung, nicht Nahrungserwerb....

Du könntest auch Deinen Hund/Katze mit füttern oder die Fische als Dünger benutzen.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt so auch nicht :
> Verwertung, nicht Nahrungserwerb....
> 
> Du könntest auch Deinen Hund/Katze mit füttern oder die Fische als Dünger benutzen.



Ok, ist aber auch Nahrung im übertragenden Sinne.

nochmal zu 
editioneight

Viele Deiner Danksagungen an die Karpfenangler betrifft nicht mal alleinige diese Gruppierung.

Feedeangler werfen auch weit raus. 

Ich finde es nicht ok auf die Karpfenangler einzuprügeln.
Schwarze Schaafe gibt es unter allen Anglern. 

Der Grossteil der Karpfenangler verhält sich absolut vernünftig.


Futterbootverbot, Modellboote fahren lassen darf man auch nicht überall.

Was mir persönlich immer wieder auffällt.
Warum werden keine Raubfischangler ala U. Beyer angeklagt?
Warum muss wieder ein kleiner Karpfenangler darunter leiden?

Sind dies Vorurteile oder herrscht in diesem Land eine Manie auf Karpfenangler?

Warum gehen die Behörden nicht das Guiding auf Fisch an. Ok, nicht verboten. 
Darum geht es mir aber nicht.

Ok, OT  aber als Denkanstoss.


----------



## KarstenM (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> "Ausschliessliches C&R ist Tierquälerei"
> 
> Angeln ohne vernünftigen grund ist Tierquälerei.
> Habe ich keinen vernünftigen Grund, dann darf ich nicht Angeln. Weil dies dann Tierquälerei wäre.
> ...





Gibt es solche Seen denn in Deutschland?
Ich weiß ja nicht wie sich das rechtlich für den Pächter verhält, aber als Angler sieht es doch meiner Meinung nach eindeutig verboten aus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> aber als Angler sieht es doch meiner Meinung nach eindeutig verboten aus!


Du hast Dich an die Schonbestimmungen (z. B. alle Karpfen über 50 cm geschont) zu halten, die der Bewirtschafter vorgibt.

Als Angler zuerst mal kein Problem.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@Sharpo


> Ich finde es nicht ok auf die Karpfenangler einzuprügeln.
> Schwarze Schaafe gibt es unter allen Anglern.* (vielleicht machen diese es nur nicht so öffentlich)*
> 
> Der Grossteil der Karpfenangler verhält sich absolut vernünftig.


Es ehrt dich ja, dass du für die "bedrohte Art" hier so vehement eintrittst, zumal die meisten der betroffenen Kollegen wahrscheinlich gar nicht in der Lage sind sich zu artikulieren!
Bei uns im Verein wird gerade aktuell darüber beraten, wie man diese Spezies von Anglern vom Gewässer ausschließen kann.
Gründe dafür sind genau die von editioneight gemachten Danksagungen!
Dieser Liste von Danksagungen möchte ich noch hinzufügen: 
Das Klauen von Rekordfischen um sie in andere Karpfenpuffs umzusetzen!
Dies scheint der neueste Trend unter den ganz Abgepitschten dieser Zunft zu sein!
Es wird wahrscheinlich darauf hinauslaufen, dass in Zukunft keine Gastkarten mehr ausgegeben werden!
Worunter natürlich auch die Anhänger anderer, verträglicherer Methoden, zu leiden haben!
Es ist eben wie so oft so, dass einige wenige, vielen anderen welche sich korrekt verhalten, den Spass verleiden können!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Wenn ihr an an eurem Gewässer Angeln einschränken wollt oder Karpfenangler nicht haben wollt - euer gutes Recht..
Würde ich zuerst mal Karpfenbesatz einstellen.

Wenn aber der Gesetzgeber oder die Justiz sowas verallgemeinert:
Zum Ko...................................


----------



## Sharpo (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



KarstenM schrieb:


> Gibt es solche Seen denn in Deutschland?
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie sich das rechtlich für den Pächter verhält, aber als Angler sieht es doch meiner Meinung nach eindeutig verboten aus!



Ich weiss es nicht.
Vor kurzem stand aber eine Teichanlage in der Kritik weil es dort vorgeschrieben Fische ab Grösse xyz wieder zurückzusetzen.

Solchen Teichanlagen darf bzw. sollte man aber keine Betriebserlaubnis erteilen wenn Gesetze diese Art von Angelei verbieten.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Sharpo
> Es ehrt dich ja, dass du für die "bedrohte Art" hier so vehement eintrittst, zumal die meisten der betroffenen Kollegen wahrscheinlich gar nicht in der Lage sind sich zu artikulieren!
> Bei uns im Verein wird gerade aktuell darüber beraten, wie man diese Spezies vom Anglern vom Gewässer ausschließen kann.
> Gründe dafür sind genau die von editioneight gemachten Danksagungen!
> ...




Naja, die Raubfischexperten betreiben auch eine sehr gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Fischdiebstahl wird von der Staatsanwaltschaft doch gar nicht verfolgt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde ich zuerst mal Karpfenbesatz einstellen.


 
Wieso? |bigeyes

Die besetzen wir, um sie uns später schmecken zu lassen.


----------



## KarstenM (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast Dich an die Schonbestimmungen (z. B. alle Karpfen über 50 cm geschont) zu halten, die der Bewirtschafter vorgibt.
> 
> Als Angler zuerst mal kein Problem.



Schonmaße, die über die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen hinaus gehen sind kein Problem, es ging mir nur um ein generelles Entnahmeverbot. Wie soll ich denn die Angelei begründen, wenn ich nichts entnehmen darf?
Würde auch schlecht aussehen, an einem Großfischpuff mit Wallerpellets zu angeln, wenn für diese ein Entnahmeverbot herrscht.
Ist das selbe wie der 20cm Gufi in der Hechtschonzeit!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



KarstenM schrieb:


> Gibt es solche Seen denn in Deutschland?


 
Das wird meist etwas geschickter gemacht:

Man besetzt ein Gewässer hauptsächlich mit Großkarpfen und legt dann einen Entnahmekorridor bis 60cm. fest. Das ist dann faktisch Entnahmeverbot.

Die gleiche Strategie wird mit Wallern gefahren.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=274223&highlight=Ethik
 |rolleyes


----------



## Purist (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nur Miniköder erlaubt.



Anschließend würde wieder gejammert werden, wieviele Jungfische verangelt werden. 

Dass ferngesteuerte Boote (via Kabel oder RC) zum Anfüttern und Montagenausbringen, auch verboten werden können, man sich erst zu erkundigen habe, ob sie erlaubt sind, wurde vor 32 (!) Jahren  bereits in hiesigen Fachmagazinen, direkt mit der Vorstellung dieser Methode angesprochen. 

Das mit dem "Angler muss Fisch essen" halte ich für Schwachsinn, er sollte lediglich über Verwertungsmöglichkeiten verfügen, ob das die Schwiegermutter, der Nachbar, der Hund oder die Katze ist. Nicht weil er alles abzuschlagen hätte, sondern weil Angeln eben immer auch heißt, einem Fisch auch mal übleren Schaden zuzufügen, auch wenn das bei Karpfen eher selten der Fall ist.


----------



## Saarhunter (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Schonmal überlegt was ihr da von euch gibt, jetzt die Schuld bei den Karpfenanglern zu suchen ist ja wohl ein witz! 

Glaubt ihr damit hat es sich dann....ist ja wohl ein witz! Ich als Angler hätte dann nichts dagegen wenn diese ganzen abartigen und unnötigen Meisterschaften abgeschafft werden, nix mehr Stippfischen warum auch....die essen ihren Fisch ja auch nicht, alles schön zusammen in ein Netz, am Ende schnell wiegen und mit stolz geschwellter Brust seinen neuen Egopokal abgeholt und das alles noch auf Zeit....achja stimmt, die Fische müsen ja umgesetzt werden, Hegefischen wirds genannt. Hahaaaa und nach ein paar Jahren wenn das Gewicht in Netz weniger wird ja dann wars der Wels und es wird schnell mal dieser mit allem gejagt was man ins Wasser werfen kann.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Saarhunter schrieb:


> Schonmal überlegt was ihr da von euch gibt, jetzt die Schuld bei den Karpfenanglern zu suchen ist ja wohl ein witz!



Hier gehts doch im engeren Sinne um Krapfenangler im Krapfenpuff? Oder irre ich? Und im weiteren Sinne um reines Spaßangeln. Ich z.B. teile da Thomas' Ansicht nicht - das wird nicht reichen um den Tierschutz, der sogar Verfassungsrang bekommen hat, einzudämmen. Und nichts anderes würde eine solche Argumentationslinie beinhalten. Auch hier stehen Krapfenangler, neben anderen schrägen Gesellen aus der Raubfischszene eher auf verlorenem Posten. Ist aber auch nicht schlimm...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> das wird nicht reichen um den Tierschutz, der sogar Verfassungsrang bekommen hat, einzudämmen


Er hat nicht Verfassungsrang bekommen, sondern wurde in der Verfassung als Staatsziel festgelegt - im Unterschied z. B. zur Menschenwürde, die in der Verfassung als solche verankert ist.

Warum fallt ihr als Angler eigentlich immer wieder auf solche Schützerpropaganda rein?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Man kann auch Erbsen zählen. Fakt ist, dass eine Argumentation, die darauf hinausläuft, Angeln als reinen Selbstzweck ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht zu promoten, nach meiner Meinung und bei gegebenen Rahmenbedingungen zu nix führen wird. Und auch nicht notwendig ist, nicht zuletzt weil ein Gutteil der Anglerschaft das genau so wünscht bzw. ablehnt. Das muss man einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Das ist kein Erbsenzählen, sondern ein ganz grundlegender Unterschied.

Natürlich ist das Angeln als solches als "sinnvoller Grund" umsetzbar, wenn man sich dafür einsetzt - schon mit den jetzigen Gesetzen.

Indem man neben Verwertung und Hege weitere Gründe bei Gerichten als sinnvoll anerkennen lässt, wie das bisher mit Hege und Verwertung schon geschah.

Denn in keinem Gesetz steht, dass das nicht geht - das sind alles nur Interpretationen des Gesetzes durch die Justiz.

Wirtschaftskraft, soziale Vorteile für die Gesellschaft etc..., Argumente für "Angeln als solches ist ein sinnvoller Grund" gibt noch und nöcher. 

Man kann natürlich auch weiter vor Schützern einknicken und sich dann später wundern, warum Angeln gar nicht mehr geht..

Denn Schützer und Anglerfeinde machen keinen Unterschied zwischen "guten" Anglern und "gutem" Angeln und anderen - die wollen ALLE Angler und das Angeln weghaben und werden auch nicht vorher aufhören..

Und wegen der Verwertung angeln wohl gerade mal um die 10% der Angler, genauso wie nicht mehr überhaupt keinen Fisch mitnehmen.

Die übergroße Mehrzahl geht wohl  Angeln weil sie draussen sein und weil Angeln Spaß macht.

NICHT repräsentativ, aber die Richtung dürfte hinhauen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276774

Man kann auch weiter heucheln und hoffen, die Schützer merken es nicht und lassen es den "guten" Anglern durchgehen...

Gerne - jeder wie er will...

Und weiterträumen......................


----------



## kreuzass (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Man kann auch weiter heucheln und hoffen, die Schützer merken es nicht und lassen es den "guten" Anglern durchgehen...
> ...



Das interessiert mich näher. Konkretisier diesen Punkt doch bitte einmal ausführlicher. Danke.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Da gibt es nix großartig zu konkretisieren.

Überzeugte Angelgegner unterscheiden nicht zwischen Besser- und Schlechteranglern. 

Für die gibt es nur Angler = eine pauschal und komplett abzuschaffende Spezies. Die betrachten also auch Dich als entsorgungswürdigen Müll. 

Egal, wie vorbildlich Du da auch immer selbst agieren magst. Das juckt die genau null - für die bist auch Du einfach nur eine weitere barbarische Paylake-Sau. Da wird null unterschieden - egal, ob Du selbst an Paylakes angelst oder nicht.

Großartiges, ausuferndes Ethikgeschwurbel bringt ebenso nix - der Großteil der (Angler-)Masse weiß nicht einmal, wie man "Ethik" überhaupt richtig buchstabiert bzw. hat von diesem Begriff noch nie etwas gehört (von dem, was da dahintersteckt, ganz zu schweigen).

Wer sich da also für ganz besonders intellektuell und rezeptionswürdig hält, sollte sich hüten: Das interessiert nur ganz ganz Wenige, die überhaupt fähig und gewillt sind, sich damit intensiv gedanklich auseinanderzusetzen.

Schon alleine, weil Diskussionen auf "Universitätsniveau" die allermeisten schlichtweg zu Tode langweilen. Da müssen u. U. viel zu viele Fremdwörter nachgeschlagen werden (begleitet vom Durchackern mehr-hundertseitiger PDF-Abhandlungen).

Das ist durchaus als traurig bewertbar, aber ist nunmal so. Die "Gehirnschiene" kann nur dort ziehen, wo Gehirn (und Nutzungswille für dasselbe) überhaupt vorhanden ist/sind. Gilt nicht nur für deutsche Angler, sondern weltweit für den Großteil der Menschenmasse.

Es sollte also bloß kein "Besserangler" meinen, dass seine Ausführungen großartig was helfen oder sich auf dieselben womöglich auch noch was einbilden - die erreichen den Großteil der Angler/Bürger gar nicht, weil die gar nicht erreicht werden wollen.

Und das kann ich bis zu nem gewissen Grad sehr sehr gut verstehen - ich will einfach auch nur angeln und mich daran erfreuen. Ich komme ohnehin viel zu wenig dazu. Und wenn, will ich sicherlich eins nicht: Da auch noch um 9 Ecken rumhirnen müssen (bzw. ausschließlich bzgl. Montagen-Optimierung, Stellenwahl, Köderführung usw. - das ist dann eine positive Art von Rumhirn). 

Hirnen muss ich im Job schon mehr als genug. Angeln ist für mich persönlich daher aktives, funktionierendes Schädelfreiblasen.

Genau das ist doch das Problem hier in D: Einfach angeln gehen und sich daran erbauen (in welcher Form auch immer) geht hier nicht. Da ist ein Regelwerk mit den Ausmaßen von UN-Konventionen dafür erforderlich.

Und warum? Weil wir diesen "TSG-Wirbelsäulen-Schmerzempfindungsblödsinn" haben. Das ist die Wurzel allen Übels.

Würde diese für Fische wegfallen (wie z. B. in England), hätte das Schützerkonglomerat keinerlei Handhabe, um überhaupt gegen Angler vorzugehen.

Da diese Möglichkeit aber hier nunmal leider gegeben ist, wird sie entsprechend genutzt. Paylakes in D machen nur Probleme, weil sie - unterstützt von entsprechender Schützerpropaganda - als Repressionsmittel gegenüber ALLEN Anglern ausgenutzt werden können.

Sag mal nem Engländer, ein Paylake wäre verwerflich - der guckt Dich im Mutterland der Paylakes entweder völlig verständnislos an und/oder lacht Dich schallend aus. Denn Anti-Paylake-Anzeigen etc. laufen dort komplett ins Leere bzw. es wird gar nicht erst versucht, solche in Angriff zu nehmen (da keine rechtliche Basis dafür vorhanden).

Es gilt also, die "Wurzel des Übels" auszureißen. Doch es ist da leider a) im Lauf der Jahrzehnte schon extrem weit = umso schwerer revidierbar gekommen und b) mit Komplettluschen in offiziellen Positionen wird das gleich zweimal nichts.

Durch Selbstgefall und Nixtu (oder womöglich noch "Verbünd") ändert man keine Gesetzeslagen. Schon gar nicht, wenn die Situation sowieso schon mehr als kritisch ist. Denn dann sind Nachdruck und gezieltes, kompromissloses Gegensteuern umso wichtiger.

Denn leider betrachtet die Politik die Komplettluschen nunmal als einzigen legitimen Ansprechpartner. Auch das ist traurig, aber ist so - die Angler haben sich einfach schon viel zu viel Boden abgraben lassen.

Wie man das lösen kann? Da sag ich ganz ehrlich: Keine Ahnung. Als einzelner kann man da so nachdrücklich dagegen sein, wie man will - es wird nichts helfen. Funktionierender Widerstand geht nur mit entsprechender Aggression (im übertragenen, nicht im Axtauspack- oder Vermintedüngermitteltransportervorbürospark-Sinne gemeint) im zusammenhaltenden Kollektiv.

Und wie das zusammenhaltende Kollektiv hier in D aktuell aussieht, braucht man glaube ich ebenfalls nicht großartig diskutieren. Es gibt nämlich keins. Allerhöchstens die paar Hansel hier im Board, die sich darüber nen Schädel machen. Wenigstens was.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Danke fürs abnehmen der Arbeit ;-)))
Stimme vollumfänglich zu..


----------



## Deep Down (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ...
> Paylakes in D machen nur Probleme, weil sie - unterstützt von entsprechender Schützerpropaganda - als Repressionsmittel gegenüber ALLEN Anglern ausgenutzt werden können....



Das sollte sich jeder vergegenwärtigen, der hier meint, eine gerichtliche Entscheidung wäre sinnvoll und würde ihn nicht betreffen! Im übrigen sollte man sich von dem Gedanken verabschieden, dass eine gerichtliche Entscheidung rechtlich zutreffend oder aber der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist!

Eine Verurteilung eines einzelnen Anglers würde massiv und aggressiv von den selbsternannten Organisationen undifferenziert zur Bevormundung und Benachteiligung aller ausgenutzt werden, um die aus dem Bauchgefühl  heraushandelnde Öffentlichkeit im Sinne ihrer Ideologie zu beeinflussen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Eine Verurteilung eines einzelnen Anglers würde massiv und aggressiv von den selbsternannten Organisationen undifferenziert zur Bevormundung und Benachteiligung aller ausgenutzt werden, um die aus dem Bauchgefühl heraushandelnde Öffentlichkeit im Sinne ihrer Ideologie zu beeinflussen!


Und da eine Lobby für Angler fehlt, die sich dem entgegenstellt und die selber versuchen würde, eigene Argumente und Gründe in die Diskussion einzubringen, und lieber heuchlerisch den Schützern und Gutmenschen recht geben, wirds eben am Ende für ALLE Angler eng werden.

Auch für die, die meinen sie wären die "guten" und nur so dürfe/müsse man angeln und die weiterhin Realitäten ignorieren..


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Eine Verurteilung eines einzelnen Anglers würde massiv und aggressiv von  den selbsternannten Organisationen undifferenziert zur Bevormundung und  Benachteiligung aller ausgenutzt werden, um die aus dem Bauchgefühl   heraushandelnde Öffentlichkeit im Sinne ihrer Ideologie zu beeinflussen!


Darauf wird ja auch massiv gesetzt. Man braucht nur das von Taxidermist verlinkte Machwerk zu den Sperrzonen am Niederrhein durchlesen.

Da steht auf S. 106 sinngemäß, dass das Bewusstsein für die (Aus-)Sperrverordnung in der Gesellschaft möglichst intensiv gestärkt werden müsse, um diesbezüglich eine soziale Kontrolle zu erreichen.

Eine nette Umschreibung für "Wir begrüßen und fördern es, wenn es so viel wie möglich wachhundscharfe Denunzianten mit Blockwartmentalität gibt, die jeden Huster jedes dort Anwesenden genauestens freiwillig überwachen und bei Missgefallen sofort anzeigend zur Tat schreiten".

Denn das spart Kohle - man muss nicht selbst Kontrolleure o. Ä. einsetzen, vorbeischicken und auch bezahlen, wenn die Bevölkerung selbst als instrumentalisierter Ultra-Blockwart fungiert.

Genauso spart es massiv Kohle, wenn man bei solcherlei "Gutachten" quasi Outsourcing betreibt und dies "Fachleuten" = Schützerfuzzis überlässt, deren "Ergebnisse" dann rechtsverbindlich integriert.

Dann sitzen die Schützerfuzzis direkt am Drücker - auch, wenn sie selbst nicht in persona in Landsparlamenten etc. sitzen sollten.

Und je grüner son Landesparlament etc., desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Schützerfuzzis freie Hand gelassen wird.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und da eine Lobby für Angler fehlt, die sich dem entgegenstellt und die selber versuchen würde, eigene Argumente und Gründe in die Diskussion einzubringen...


Und warum nicht selbst in die Hand nehmen? (wie in der PN vorgeschlagen)
Potential und Unterstützung dürfte meiner Einschätzung nach genug da sein. Es gibt Organisationen/Gruppierungen dagegen, warum nicht auch eine dafür Gründen.


----------



## Fr33 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@ Bieber


das hat schonmal nicht geklappt.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

mehr als einmal ;-)))
Angler wollen einfach nur Angeln und sich nicht mit so einem Dreck beschäftigen müssen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Gibt es da irgendwelche Aufzeichnungen, wo es Angler versucht haben?
Gerade ein so großes Board wie das AB hätten ja großes Potential wie ich finde.

Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Fr33 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Um das was auf die beine zu stellen brauchst du Lobbyisten und Kapitalgeber. Zudem auch am besten Leute die sich der Sache voll und ganz widmen. Mal so nebenbei am Wochenende oder zw. den WM Spielen kann das nicht klappen....


----------



## Sharpo (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Sollte jedem wohl klar sein, dass man soetwas nicht adhoc organisieren kann.


----------



## editioneight (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@ Saarhunter

dies ist hier keine Hetze auf Karpfenangler, bin selbst einer !!!

das wurde hier Falsch aufgenommen !!!

Man muss einfach mal schauen in wie weit hier das Hobby Angeln

betrieben wird !!!

Hat das alles noch mit Spass und Freud am Wasser zu sein zu tun ?

Ich denke nicht...

Die Industrie und der ganze Hype um das Karpfenangeln hat zu 1000% zu genommen !!!

Mit Material und Hersteller brauche ich hier erst garnicht anfangen .

Der Angeldruck in Szene hat so zugenommen das ist nicht mehr normal.


Ich meine die Leute die mit aller Macht und Gewalt Karpfen fangen wollen und dann vieleicht noch daraus ihr Geschäft
Entwickeln in Form von noch mehr Equiment und noch mehr Futter und die beste Montage !

Das Rad wird hier ständig neu erfunden und wir Pushen damit die Szene weiter auf.

Das Resultat sind dann eben solche Handlungen von Tierschützern !!!

Die ich an der Stelle ein wenig verstehen kann .

*Ich möchte noch mal Ausdrücklich darauf Hinweisen das hier 
nicht die Komplette Karpfenszene gemeint ist !!!*

Ich möchte an der Stelle mal die Frage in den Raum werfen:

*Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit Karpfenangler gemacht ???*

Einfach nur kurz schreiben Positiv oder Negativ keine Storys!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit Karpfenangler gemacht ???
> 
> Einfach nur kurz schreiben Positiv oder Negativ keine Storys!


DAzu bitte nen Extrathread - ist hier Offtopic.
DAnke.


----------



## kreuzass (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@PirschHirsch

Danke zunächst für die Erläuterung!

Also grundsätzlich ist es mir persönlich nicht wichtig was andere über mich und mein Handeln - gerade im Bezug auf unser Hobby - denken. Den Weg habe ich schießlich für mich gewählt, weil ich ihn so (momentan) für richtig halte. Ich habe - noch - keinen Grund für ein Verhalten a la öffentlicher Ungehorsam. 

Letztenendes stelle ich jedoch fest, dass wir bzgl. dieser Thematik doch eine sehr große Schnittmenge im Meinungbild haben. Sicherlich unter anderem auch in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich mir in der kurzen Zeit hier das ein oder andere an Wissen - nach eigener Bewertung dessen - angeeignet habe.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



editioneight schrieb:


> dies ist hier keine Hetze auf Karpfenangler, bin selbst einer...


*Eine Kurzgeschichte*
Da rennt der permanente Amokläufer Cristoph Münch in seiner selbsternannten Blockwartmentalität zum Staatsanwalt...

Er denkt sich, nachdem er zuletzt Jäger und sogar einen Vogelschützer mit Anzeigen & öffentlichen Vorwürfen überzogen hat, sollen doch mal wieder diese tierquälerischen Angler dran sein; 
alles Verbrecher, alle! |gr:

Natürlich kann er schlecht alle Angler anzeigen, was er eigentlich gern machen würde.
Es reicht aber auch, wenn man immer mal wieder einen vor den Kadi zerrt, die Presse macht schon einen Ruf für alle draus im Laufe der Zeit.
Außerdem verfügt er noch über eine ganz tolle Geheimwaffe. #6

Ein williger Justizbüttel, der sich einen Namen machen will und somit ein offenes Ohr für jeden Denunzianten hat, ist immer schnell gefunden.

Er muss nicht großartig nach Quälern suchen um ein Exempel zu statuieren, ein wenig Recherche im Internet, drei Typen die Karpfenfotos eingestellt haben sind schnell gefunden.
Dass die an einem Karpfenpuff geangelt haben, macht das Menü besonders schmackhaft.
Und der Karpfenlude vom Puffteich hat auch noch gegen das Baurecht verstossen! Ist zwar schon Monate mit den Behörden auf der Suche nach einer gütlichen Einigung, aber solche Einzelheiten sind nur lästig.

Nun nimmt der Amtsschimmel seinen Lauf auf; Staaatsanwalt & Sprecher, Polizeiermittler, Veterinär- & Rechtsamt... Die Verbrecher müssen gestellt werden, koste es was es wolle (wortwörtlich).

Tierschutzverbandsvertreter stimmen in den Chor ein.
Anglerverbandsvertreter feilen derweil an ihrem Logo, die Präsidentin ihre Nägel.

Noch ist gar nix geklärt, nichts bewiesen, nicht mal klar ob irgendwas Verbotenes geschah, 
aber die badische Presse jagt einen Artikel nach dem anderen raus, Kommentatoren überbieten sich mit Stories von verletzenden Haken und Fischen, die ins Plumsklo geworfen sein sollen.

Ziel erreicht.
Ob da irgendwann ein Richter noch den Hammer schwingt ist völlig wurscht, die Presse hat das Urteil bereits gefällt, die Leuts hams gelesen.

Christoph Münch ist jedoch noch nicht ganz durch mit der Geschichte, nun zündet seine Geheimwaffe; 
eine, die nur bei Anglern funktioniert:
Ganz von allein folgt eine Kettenreaktion. |bigeyes

Die Angler fangen an zu streiten, 
nicht mit dem Staatsanwalt, den Behörden, der Presse oder gar mit Münch. 
Nein, sie schreien _"verdammte Karpfenangler"_ und schmeißen Beschuldigungen wie Steine auf diese kauzige Truppe.
_"Die sind an allem schuld"_, ist schnell die Massenmeinung.

Die Karpfenheinis wiederum feuern auch nicht etwa zurück, 
auf Staatsanwalt, die Behörden, die Presse oder gar den Münch, 
sondern beschmeißen sich auch untereinander mit Dreck.
_"Du bist ein schlechter Karpfenheini"_, tönt es, _
"Nein, du",_ kehrt es zurück.

Christoph Münch lehnt sich lächelnd zurück. _
"Was für eine Gurkentruppe, diese Angler"_, denkt er sich. #d
Ein nettes Spiel für den Aufwand des Rauskramens von 3 Fotos.

Aber er seufzt auch innerlich, es war einfach zu einfach. 
Beim nächsten Spiel sind wieder die Jäger dran, 
...denn die sind wenigstens eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

;-))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## madpraesi (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@Kati 
Du hast den goldenen Hammer verdient #6 #6 #6
besser gehts nimmer 
Danke dafür (völlig ernst gemeint)

:vik: :vik: :vik:

Gruß Christian |wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Mehr gibt es nicht zusagen!#6

Der Beitrag sollte Pflichtlektüre bei der Anmeldung zum AB werden!

Closed!|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Tschuldigung, hatte noch einen (mir) wichtigen Satz vergessen und nun oben auch eingefügt.


kati48268 schrieb:


> Nun nimmt der Amtsschimmel seinen Lauf auf; Staaatsanwalt & Sprecher, Polizeiermittler, Veterinär- & Rechtsamt... Die Verbrecher müssen gestellt werden, koste es was es wolle (wortwörtlich).
> 
> Tierschutzverbandsvertreter stimmen in den Chor ein.


Anglerverbandsvertreter feilen derweil an ihrem Logo, die Präsidentin ihre Nägel.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Sehr geil #6


----------



## Franky (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Leider sehr sehr wahr...


----------



## mokki (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Sehr geil, Kati :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich habe heute im Blinker geschmökert, wo ich ein Bild von drei Wallern über 2 m sah, alle lagen "friedlich" im Gras und ich dachte mir wie deppert muss jemand sein, solche Bilder in der Welt zu verbreiten in der Hoffnung mehr Kunden für sein Guiding zu finden.

Aber jeder so wie er mag, angreifbarer werden wir dadurch sicher.


----------



## thanatos (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

tut mal nicht so ob das der Anfang von irgend was Üblen ist nun werden 
die XXXXXX mal richtig maßgenommen -gibt ein Grundsatzurteil.
Ist alles nur möglich weil wir so prima zusammenhalten,was für ein 
Wählerpotential !!
Jot sei dank trifft ja nur die anderen -zur Erinnerung:Setzkescher,Wettkampf,lebender Köderfisch....
Was kommt als nächstes? Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein ,wie lange dauert´s noch bis man unsere Spezies im Wachsfigurenkabinett
betrachten kann als ausgestorbene Art.
Solange wir nicht geschlossen gegen jegliche Einmischung vorgehen
sind wir angreifbar.Eigendlich sollten dafür die Dachverbände da sein,
oder ????????????????


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



thanatos schrieb:


> .Eigendlich sollten dafür die Dachverbände da sein,
> oder ????????????????


Wir drehen uns im Kreis. #h


----------



## thanatos (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wir drehen uns im Kreis. #h



#d nee tanzen wollte ich nicht mit dir :q


----------



## Tino (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

C&R ist ja nun verboten.

Verstößt man vor dem Gesetz dagegen,bekommt man Ärger.

So einfach ist das.

Hätten se mal nicht solch gehampel mit dem Fotografieren gemacht,wär alles gut.

Aber Schei . .  Profilierungssucht.

Dummheit wird nunmal bestraft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...aee.86e18349-8cf0-42b2-b83e-5f681c25dc00.html
Coole neue Wortschöpfung:
"Playlake" ;-)


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Tino schrieb:


> C&R ist ja nun verboten.
> 
> Verstößt man vor dem Gesetz dagegen,bekommt man Ärger.
> 
> ...


 

Hach....das Leben kann so einfach sein! 

#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...aee.86e18349-8cf0-42b2-b83e-5f681c25dc00.html
> Coole neue Wortschöpfung:
> "Playlake" ;-)


 
Das Schärfste ist die Bildunterschrift:
_edit by Admin, nicht direkt zitieren, nur verlinken oder singemäß zitieren, danke"_

Es lohnt sich nicht mal, gegen diesen Schmarren zu argumentieren. Der "Journalist" hat eh keinen Plan, worüber er da schreibt. Heute "Playlake", morgen Eröffnung der Krabbelecke im örtlichen Kindergarten. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Dachte ich auch so - wollts aber euch nicht vorenthalten..

Wieder so ein Punkt, wo ein guter Verband einschreiten würde und das klarstellen, dass rechtmäßig zurückgesetzte Fische auch nicht halbtot ins Wasser geworfen werden......

Davon ab:
Keine direkten Zitate, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zitieren...
Danke..


----------



## labralehn (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Übt man die Angelei in Deutschland nach dem Gesetz aus, dann bekommt man auch keinen Ärger damit.

Will man mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln oder Fische nur wegen der Bilder fangen, dann muss man ins Ausland fahren, dort wo dies gesetzlich so erlaubt ist.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



labralehn schrieb:


> Übt man die Angelei in Deutschland nach dem Gesetz aus, dann bekommt man auch keinen Ärger damit.
> 
> Will man mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln oder Fische nur wegen der Bilder fangen, dann muss man ins Ausland fahren, dort wo dies gesetzlich so erlaubt ist.



|bigeyes|kopfkrat
Wo ist dies gesetzlich im Ausland erlaubt?

Würd mich sehr wundern wenn z.b. im Nachbarland im Gesetz stehen würde das Angeln und zurücksetzen von Fischen für Foto machen erlaubt steht.

Hier wird ein Schmarrn geschrieben...geil einfach nur geil.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ist es besser, wenn er schreibt, dass es in Ausland gesetzlich nicht verboten ist? Und im Umkehrschluss also erlaubt ist?


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ist es besser, wenn er schreibt, dass es in Ausland gesetzlich nicht verboten ist? Und im Umkehrschluss also erlaubt ist?




Der Kollege hat geschrieben gesetzlich erlaubt.
Das ist einfach falsch.

Und sicherlich wird das Foto machen im Ausland auch nicht gesetzlich erlaubt sein.

Auch wird nirgends stehen das es erlaubt ist Fische zu fangen um der Bilder willen.
Was ist mit dem zurück setzen? Das ist dann verboten?

Und...weiter gesponnen...darf ich im Ausland nur Fische fangen wenn ich Bilder mache? Oder darf ich den Fisch zurücksetzen wenn ich nen Foto vom Fang gemacht habe? Ansonsten darf ich den Fisch nicht zurücksetzen?  

Die Aussage vom Kollegen ist einfach falsch.

Was er sagen möchte habe ich schon verstanden,..... so ist es nicht.


Und...
das zurücksetzen von Fischen ist nicht verboten, auch das Fotografieren des Fanges ist nicht verboten.

un zu dem anderen Kollegen welcher wieder behauptet C&R wäre verboten.
Steht nirgends bis auf ..lass mich lügen 2 ausnahmen SH und Bayern.


----------



## gründler (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

http://www.fangplatz.de/angeln/bereiche-themen/allgemein/artikel-allgemein/catch-and-release.html

http://www.ra-klose.com/html/fischereistrafrecht.html

Alles was man wissen muss findet sich im Netz.Die ewige Disku.hier im AB dreht sich seit Jahren und spaltet uns mehr und mehr. 


#h


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.fangplatz.de/angeln/bereiche-themen/allgemein/artikel-allgemein/catch-and-release.html
> 
> http://www.ra-klose.com/html/fischereistrafrecht.html
> 
> ...



Auch in den verlinkten Bericht sind Fehler.
Es kann in Deutschland kein Verurteilung auf Grund von C&R geben. Weil es kein C&R Verbot gibt.
Die Urteilsbegründung war eine andere (meines Wissens).

Zitat:"
*Urteile zu Catch and Release*



2001 in Oberhausen: Ein Karpfen wird gefangen, gewogen und zurückgesetzt.
Urteil: *Verurteilung mit Geldstrafe wegen Catch & Release.*
(Anmerkung: Die Untersuchungen von Rose (s. oben) waren da noch nicht publiziert!)
2006 in Berlin: Ein Zander wird gefangen, gewogen, fotografiert und zurückgesetzt.
Urteil: Nach Wohnungsdurchsuchung mit dem Fund weiterer Fang-Bilder wird das Verfahren eingestellt.
2010 in Kleve: Ein Wels wird gefangen, gewogen fotografiert und an einer anderen Stelle ausgesetzt.
Urteil: Ermittlungen wurden eingestellt, weil keine Tierquälerei ersichtlich war.
2011 Lemgo: Ein Karpfen wird gefangen, gewogen und zurückgesetzt.
Urteil:  *Verurteilung wegen Catch & Release* mit Geldstrafe.  Wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse wurden bei dem Urteil nicht  berücksichtigt.
2010-2012 Köln: Ein kapitaler Barsch wird  gefangen und zurückgesetzt, weil der Angler ihn für den Fortbestand der  Art im Gewässer für wichtig hält. Die Anklage erfolgte von der  Bezirksregierung Köln aufgrund eines Zeitungsartikels, in dem der Angler  sein Handeln erklärte.
Urteil: Die Anklage wurde nach einer Gegendarstellung von Rechtsanwalt Elmar Weber eingestellt (s. Fisch und Fang, Ausgabe 02-12/Februar 2012)."


----------



## labralehn (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ok ich habe das vielleicht etwas unglücklich geschrieben.

Beispiel:
NoKill Regelung in einigen Gewässern in Frankreich für Karpfen, ab einer gewisssen Größe oder Entnahmeverbot für Hecht in Holland.

Und trotzdem ist es nicht verboten auf entsprechende Karpfen oder auf Hecht zu angeln, obwohl man sie ja letztendlich wieder zurücksetzen muss.

Man muss die Fische zwar dort zurücksetzen, aber ein Foto davon dürfte man doch machen dürfen.

Ich will nur noch klarstellen, ich bin keiner, der nur angeln geht, um Fische zu fotografieren oder um generell alle Fische zurückzusetzen.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Eigentlich könnte man alles was hier auf x Seiten steht und die momentane Lage der Angllei in D darstellend, in einem Absatz zusammen fassen:   

Der "anständige" und "100% gesetzestreue" Petri Jünger, sehnt sich nach einem Verband, der ihn von NABU, PETRA und Konsorten abschirmt. Er macht aber nichts dafür, sondern verlässt sich darauf.....bisher ist IHM auch nix wiederfahren, was seine Meinung ändern würde.... 

Ein Trugschluss! Denn dem Verband sind feindliche Gruppierungen gänzlich unbekannt und wenn vage bekannt -  dann einfach durch Schweigen und Nicht-Auffallen zu entkräften. Böse Zungen würden dies die "Vogel-Strauss-Takitik" nennen....

 Jetzt ist es aber so, dass (wie auch immer das gekommen sein mag) nicht jeder maßige Fisch entnommen und der Verwertung zugeführt wurde. Ein kleines Bildchen  für Facebook und co. wird aber mal drinn sein --- denkt sich der, nennen wir ihn mal, den "politisch-inkorrekten-Angler". 

 Ausgerechnet dieser führte wohl die Task-Force der Tierrechtler mal wieder zu den Anglern. 


(Die haben keine gute Lobby und generell hat man mal gehört -  die ziehen eh alle nicht an einem Strang....sind also quasi Freiwild...^^). 


Für den "anständigen" Angler ist ja wohl klar was Sache ist..... wie konnte der "politisch-inkorrekte" Angler es wagen Fische zu fangen, 1-2 Bilder zu machen und den maßígen Fisch anschließend nicht Heim in die Küche zu nehmen..... *kopfschüttel *


Jetzt haben wir den Salat! Der "anständige" Angler fühlt sich von seinen Kollegen angeschixxen. "Bestrafen" sollte man diese.... alles zurecht! Denkt er sich.....


Mit dem ruhigen Gewissen, lehnt sich der "anständige" Angler zurück. Mit der weißen Weste kann ihm nix passieren. Im fällt zwar seit Jahren auf, dass er immer weniger Fängt - aber er ist sich sicher... das sind die Goldzahnkormorane.... viele habe er nicht gesehen, aber es gibt Sie... ganz viele sogar!


Juckt ihn aber nicht weiter ... schon seit einigen Wochen plant er mit seinen 4 Kumpels den nächsten Ausflug nach Norwegen (wie jedes Jahr). ggf. wäre Schweden auch mal ne Option. Da solls richtig rummsen was Fisch angeht!

 Er hat auch gehört, dass sein Gewässerabschnitt wohl bald zum Naturschutzgebiet angehört (Hat wohl der NABU oder ein anderer Verein ausgehandelt) und dann wäre hier wieder Ruhe wie früher... ("wäre das ein Segen!" Denkt er sich!). 
Natürlich habe er gehört, dass Angler davon ausgenommen sind und weiterhin hier ihrem Hobby nachgehen dürfen .... dafür wird der Verband schon sorgen ... der wird seine Mitglieder ja nicht im Regen stehen lassen oder?!

(Ein nicht ganz ernst gemeinter Post...)


Soll sich jeder mal Gedanken drüber machen, an welcher Stelle er das eigentliche Problem  sieht.....


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Irgendwie stinkt das vorgehen der Staatsanwaltschaft dort gewaltig.

2004 gab es dort ein grosses Jugendcamp, seit Jahren schreiben diverse Medien über das Angeln dort, die Stadt Lahr möchte das Thema auch nicht gross vor Gericht ausfechten....

http://www.bo.de/lokales/lahr/eigentuemer-des-lahrer-dachswaldsees-angezeigt


Wem wurde hier weit vorher auf die Füsse getreten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> (Ein nicht ganz ernst gemeinter Post...)
> 
> .


Nicht??
Beschreibts doch ganz gut, die Realität.................


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Die Realität für einige ---- für andere wohl blanke Schwarzmalerei... ^^


----------



## Tino (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Hach....das Leben kann so einfach sein!
> 
> #6




Hättest besser schreiben müssen: die Leute können so blö. Sein.

Jetzt haben sie den Salat überall ihre Fotos reinzukloppen,dass die auch jeder Horst sehen kann und auch verwenden kann.

Im Nachhinein braucht man auch nicht zu jammern.

Wenn man nen Auto stiehlt und erwischt wird ,weiß auch jeder was ihm blüht.

Aber statt das einzusehen,dass das Gesetz nun mal so ist in Deutschland,werden hier völlig sinnlose Diskussionen betrieben die rein garnichts bewirken.

Sie wurden nun mal erwischt . . . Fertig


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Wen es dieses Gesetz mal geben würde..

Bei euch in SH trifft es zu, aber nun mal nicht überall.

Und auf Grund eines Fotos wird es keine Verurteilung geben. Gut so. 
Sollen die Leute sehen was in unseren Gewässern schwimmt.
Somit kann man diese für das Thema Fisch sensibilisieren.


----------



## labralehn (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Kennen bestimmt einige den Autobahnsee im Bundesland Bayern. An der A8.

Dort hat man das Schonmaß für Fische bestimmter Größe festgelegt. Jedenfalls war das letztes Jahr so.

Fange ich einen Karpfen der ein bestimmtes Maß erreicht hat, darf ich diesen nicht abschlagen und mitnehmen, der muss dann wieder zurück.

Beim Wels genau das gleiche.

Graskarpfen unterliegen dem Entnahmeverbot.

Das sind die Fakten. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist aber freie Köderwahl und auch anfüttern erlaubt.

Verstößt man nun gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, 
da man einen Fisch erwischt hat, der man nicht entnehmen darf?
Weil man noch schnell ein Erinnerungsfoto machen wollte?

Meiner Meinung nach nicht, da man doch so geangelt hatte, wie es laut Erlaubniskarte erlaubt war.

Es gibt Angler die untersuchen erstmal Ihre gefangenen Fische,  ob diese gesund sind.
Ob es irgendetwas besonderes an dem Fisch gibt.
Oder was auch immer.

Wenn dann noch schnell ein Foto geschossen wird, um später vielleicht nochmal den Fisch auf dem Foto in Ruhe begutachten zu können ist doch nix dagegen einzuwenden.

Ok ... das ist mir klar, da man hier keine langen Fotosessions machen sollte, aber <1Minute fürs Untersuchen, Abhaken Fotoaufnehmen, sollte doch dem Fisch nix ausmachen.

(Abhaken erst nach dem Untersuchen, nicht das der Fisch eine Krankheit hat und abgeschlagen werden muss. Dann braucht man ihn erst nach dem Abschlagen abzuhaken.)


----------



## Tino (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wen es dieses Gesetz mal geben würde..
> 
> Bei euch in SH trifft es zu, aber nun mal nicht überall.
> 
> ...



Steht in deinen Papieren nicht drin,dass das fangen von Fischen zum fotografieren oder ähnlicher Spielereien verboten ist!?!?!?

In unseren steht's eindeutig drin. Verstosse ich dagegen und man kann es mir nachweisen,kann man mir ans Bein pinkeln.

Das Problem an solcher Diskussion ist auch immer die eigene Interpretation von irgendwelchen Dingen die man mit dem Fisch anstellen muss.

Z.Bsp.

Das kurze rausnehmen für ein Foto kann doch dem Fisch nicht schaden...

Das entscheidet nicht der Angler,sondern seine Angelpapiere,in denen steht,dass das angeln zum ausschließlichen fotografieren nicht erlaubt ist.

Wird man beim Fotografieren erwischt ,hat man dagegen nun mal verstoßen.


Ich weiß ehrlich nicht,was man daran nicht versteht oder nicht verstehen will???

Mich hat es ohnehin gewundert das es so lange gedauert hat,bis ein Staatsanwalt sich dessen annimmt.

Zu sehen gibt es ja genug von diesen " Huntern" im Internet oder Foren.

Das dass irgendwann ,irgendjemanden aufstößt sollte doch jedem klar gewesen sein.

Mich würde es auch nicht wundern,wenn sich irgendjemand  mal den einschlägigen Foren annimmt und Fotos auswertet.

Dann wird's erstmal ein Geheule geben . . .


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Du hast dir das Argument gerade selbst geliefert  das Zauberwort ist AUSSCHLIEßLICH...... das muss erstmal nachgewiesen werden! Bei einigen Anglern wird das leichter Fallen... bei 95% wird dies niemals möglich sein!


----------



## labralehn (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Mich würde es auch nicht wundern,wenn sich irgendjemand  mal den einschlägigen Foren annimmt und Fotos auswertet.


so ala 

Photo-ID Finder

Sie können hier per Copy & Paste ein Photo (auch eine gesamte Photogalerie) einfügen. Sobald Sie auf "Prüfen..." klicken, wird Ihr Photo in  Teile zerlegt und per Suchmaschine nach diesen Teilen gesucht. Der  Fortschritt dieser Suche wird Ihnen dabei angezeigt. Sobald ein Photo-Auschnitt im Internet gefunden wurde, wird dieser Ausschnitt incl.  den Fundstellen ausgegeben.
     Hinweis: Das von Ihnen im Eingabe-Feld angegebene Photo wird nicht gespeichert.


http://www.photofinder-de,com.org.ch.pl.tv.it.ht./

Demnächst als App per Gesten im Internet das Gesuchte endlich finden.

|gutenach


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@Tintu

Ichhoffe Du kackst Dich auch über die Fotos des Bundesverbandes namens DAFV an oder über die Fotos der LV.

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch.
Kann man an den Fotos Ort, Uhrzeit und auch eine Straftat erkennen?

Ich gebe Dir einen Rat:

Geh heimlich im Dunkeln Angeln, da sieht man Dich als Angler nicht.
So kann sich keiner an Dich stossen.
Manche Bürger mögen ja auch die Tarnkleidung der Angler nicht.

Ich hasse diese Arschkriecherei, es jeden Recht machen nur damit man geschmiert durchs Leben kommt.


----------



## Tino (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Du hast dir das Argument gerade selbst geliefert  das Zauberwort ist AUSSCHLIEßLICH...... das muss erstmal nachgewiesen werden! Bei einigen Anglern wird das leichter Fallen... bei 95% wird dies niemals möglich sein!




Man dachte auch ,dass der Mensch niemals fliegen wird.

Es reicht der erste Präzedenzfall und dann rollt der Stein.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Tino schrieb:


> Man dachte auch ,dass der Mensch niemals fliegen wird.
> 
> Es reicht der erste Präzedenzfall und dann rollt der Stein.



Basierend auf welchem Gesetz?

Bevor da irgendwas rollt muss es erst im Gesetz oder in der Fischereiverodnung stehen.

Bis dahin darfste aber generell nicht mehr Angeln.


----------



## Tino (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> @Tintu
> 
> Ichhoffe Du kackst Dich auch über die Fotos des Bundesverbandes namens DAFV an oder über die Fotos der LV.
> 
> ...



Ich hasse dieses rumgeheule in diesem Trööt,jetzt haben se welche am Arsch.

Du hast leider nicht begriffen worum es mir geht.

Fangt und fotografiert was das Zeug hält,nur jammert nicht rum wenn euch einer bei verbotenen Sachen erwischt und anscheißt.

Mehr wollte ich hier garnicht sagen,weil mir das Gejammer und Geheule auf den Sack geht.

Es wird gegen etwas verstoßen und jemandem gefällt das nicht und leitet rechtliche Schritte ein.

Das ist nicht sooo ungewöhnlich.

Mich wundert das Gejammer eigentlich garnicht,da man ja schon als Nestbeschmutzer gilt ,wenn man nicht konform mit den gottgleichen Hardcore Releaser geht.

Jetzt wurden welche aus ihren C&R Traum gesetzlich geweckt und alles schreit und gackert rum wie ne Horde Hühner hinter denen der Fuchs her ist.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich hasse dieses rumgeheule in diesem Trööt,jetzt haben se welche am Arsch.
> 
> Du hast leider nicht begriffen worum es mir geht.
> 
> ...



Quatsch!
Der einzige welcher nicht versteht um was es geht bist Du, sorry.
Fotografieren von Fischen ist in Deutschland genauso wenig verboten wie C&R (Ausnahme SH).
Bitte versteh dies doch mal endlich.

Einzig allein Verboten ist das Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund.
Sicherlich kann ein Angler auch mit einer Anklage rechnen wenn dieser den Fisch zu lange seinem Lebensraum vorenthält.
Dies wäre dann der Tatbestand Tierquälerei.
Aber er kann nicht für das Zurücksetzen belangt werden.

Ein schnelles Foto und dies veröffentlichen ist nicht das Problem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Quatsch!
> 
> ist in Deutschland genauso wenig verboten wie C&R (Ausnahme SH).


Und Bayern:
Vorgeschriebenes Entnehmen jedes nicht geschonten Fisches...

In Niedersachsen wird das wohl auch kommen, wenn die Grünen weiter den Minister stellen, die arbeiten dran......

Noch ist es da aber gesetzlich problemlos (abgesehen halt von Verbands/Vereinsregelungen..)


----------



## Tino (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Basierend auf welchem Gesetz?
> 
> Bevor da irgendwas rollt muss es erst im Gesetz oder in der Fischereiverodnung stehen.
> 
> Bis dahin darfste aber generell nicht mehr Angeln.



In meiner Angelberechtigung steht unter dem Punkt 4.5. Behandlung der gefangenen Fische 

...Das gezielte Angeln mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel,Masse und Gewicht der gefangenenFische zu dokumentieren und sie anschliessend wieder in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen,ist nicht gestattet.

Ich denke nicht ,dass diese Sache nur deswegen da steht,weil da noch Platz auf der Seite war.

Zumindest kann man militanten Tierschützern mit Fangfotos herrlich helfen mehr Druck zu machen,dass es bald Gesetze gibt nach denen du fragst.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Tino schrieb:


> In meiner Angelberechtigung steht unter dem Punkt 4.5. Behandlung der gefangenen Fische
> 
> ...Das gezielte Angeln mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel,Masse und Gewicht der gefangenenFische zu dokumentieren und sie anschliessend wieder in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen,ist nicht gestattet.
> 
> ...



I sag ja:

Demnächst heimlich im Dunkeln Angeln.

Den militanten Tierrechtlern u. Schützern nachgeben...

Immer schön Stromlinenenförmig bleiben.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Bayern:
> Vorgeschriebenes Entnehmen jedes nicht geschonten Fisches...
> 
> In Niedersachsen wird das wohl auch kommen, wenn die Grünen weiter den Minister stellen, die arbeiten dran......
> ...



Obwohl der Kollege Dorschgreifer irgendwo schrieb, dass das Zurückksetzen von nicht verwertbaren Fischen weiterhin möglich sein soll.
Oder so sinngemäß.

Naja..


----------



## Jurik2507 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Gibt's in Deutschland keine andere Probleme ?


----------



## Ralufragnar (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Nein auf die Frage von Jurik. Die Politik arbeitet daran von den wahren Problemen abzulenken. Die Fußball WM ist nur ein sehr wichtiges Mittel. Das scheint nur keiner zu kapieren. Es ist auch viel wichtiger sich um das Freisetzen eines maßigen Fisches zu kümmern eventuell zu ahnden, als das Problem der Renten anzugehen. ;-)
Wobei die Rentenkassen durch Vestöße gegen das Tierschutzgesetz aufgebessert werden. Was ich besonders lustig finde sind hier einige Systemtreuen die denken wenn ein Gesetz einmal erlassen ist ist es in Stein gemeißelt. 
Seid mir nicht böse aber ihr seid die Schäflein in der Herde. Gesetze sind oft auch nur , auf Grund von Lobbyarbeit erlassen worden. Schaut euch mal um in Brüssel und vor dem Parlament. Jeder größere Konzern hat seine Vertretung dort und das nicht ohne Grund. Sofort wird gegen irgendwelche Erlasse geklagt, die denen nicht in den Kram passen. Wenn ihr wirklich so naiv seid und denkt ,dass Gesetze da sind um befolgt zu werden hat das System euch sehr gut geformt. Es wird immer von irgendjemand der seinen Vorteil daraus zieht losgetreten. 
Ich rede hier nicht von Menschenrechten oder von irgendeiner Form von Gewalt.
Es wurde ja sauch in den Medien soo gemeckert über den Krümmungsgrad der Gurke und was die EU sich doch erlaubt da einzugreifen. 
Viele kennen bestimmt auch den einzuhaltenden Krümmungsgrad. Was aber bewusst verschwiegen worden ist, nicht die EU wollte dieses Gesetz sondern der Einzelhandel.
12 Gurken sind ein Karton, 256 Kartons sind ein Europalette, 36 Europaletten sind ein LKW sind 110592 GURKEN
8 Schiefe Gurken sind ein Karton, 256 Kartons sind eine Europalette, 36 Europaletten sind ein LKW. 73728 GURKEN
Das bedeutet weniger Arbeit für die Speditionsfirma, weniger Lagerarbeiter, weniger Lagerverwaltung etc. etc.
Worauf will ich hinaus: Das ganze Sytem ist so aufgebaut, dass die Reichen immer reicher werden und für uns Arbeiter gibt es immer weniger Arbeit zu immer schlechter werdenden Konditionen und Leistungen.

Habe vielleicht weit ausgeholt, aber dass ist bei weitem nicht das einzige Beispiel für unseren heuchelerich getarnten neoliberalistischen Politstil.
Jede größere Organisation arbeitet so oder Verein lasst es euch gesagt sein. Es sind die Einnahmen ob Staatskasse, Vereinskasse oder Bürgerkasse die wirklich zählen.


----------



## hotspotfinder (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Moin,



> Worauf will ich hinaus: Das ganze Sytem ist so aufgebaut, dass die Reichen immer reicher werden und für uns Arbeiter gibt es immer weniger Arbeit zu immer schlechter werdenden Konditionen und Leistungen.



mit dümmlichen Plattitüden kommst du nicht weiter.

Bilde dich fort, studiere möglicherweise und betrachte die Welt mit deinem dann erweiterten Horizont erneut. 
So ein Unsinn wie du ihn von dir gibst ist wohl ein postpubertäres Phänomen.


----------



## Tino (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> I sag ja:
> 
> Demnächst heimlich im Dunkeln Angeln.
> 
> ...



Du begreifst immer noch nicht was ich sagen will.

Mir ist es doch völlig Latte ob ihr nen Fisch zurücksetzt und von dem Teil noch nen Foto macht.

Gestattet ist es nicht überall und wenn man dann Ärger bekommt braucht man auch nicht rumheulen,warum ,wieso ,weshalb.

Das ist in dem Fall eingetreten was der TS hier verlinkt hat.

Mehr schrieb ich doch garnicht.

Mit den bekloppten Tierschützern meinte ich das auf dieses Thema bezogen, recht einleuchtend.

Es muss auch der letzte laut genug bellen, damit die das auch gut mitbekommen.

Das hier gleich immer sooooo übertrieben ausgeholt wird,dass hier sogar Gurken und die Rentenkasse mit einbezogen werden.

Dann ist noch von Schäflein der Herde die Rede und von Systemtreuen und der Fußball WM.

Was ist bei euch denn nicht grade im Kopf???


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Obwohl der Kollege Dorschgreifer irgendwo schrieb, dass das Zurückksetzen von nicht verwertbaren Fischen weiterhin möglich sein soll.
> ..


 
Ja, für SH gilt, das lediglich vorsätzliches C&R verboten ist. Selektives Fischen ist erlaubt.

§ 39 Landesfischereigesetz SH:



> ......
> 
> Im Rahmen der ordnungsgemäßen Fischerei sind insbesondere verboten
> 
> ...


 
Bedeutet, wer etwas anderes fängt als seinen Zielfisch, kann diesen zurücksetzen. Er ist ja nicht von Vornherein mit dem Ziel ans Wasser gegangen alle Fische zurückzusetzen.

Karpfenangler könnten allerdings in Erklärungsnot kommen, wenn sie ihre Karpfen zurücksetzen, wobei ein Beweis schwierig ist, deshalb finde ich diesen Absatz im Gesetz etwas sinnfrei, weil kaum kontrollierbar. Da muss jemand den Angler schon über längere Zeit beobachten, um dessen Absicht dokumentieren zu können. Allerdings hat es auch das schon gegeben, dass jemand (ein Naturschützer) einen Angler über Stunden gefilmt hat und dies dem entsprechenden Verein gemeldet hat. Der Angler kam mit einem Angelverbot und Ausschluss aus dem Verein davon, von einer Anzeige wurde abgesehen.

Es muss also jeder für sich wissen, was er macht und welches Risiko er eingeht, wer später jammert, der hat einfach selbst Schuld und hat dafür alleine gerade zu stehen..


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ja, für SH gilt, das lediglich vorsätzliches C&R verboten ist. Selektives Fischen ist erlaubt.
> 
> § 39 Landesfischereigesetz SH:
> 
> ...




Naja, es lässt sich drüber streiten ob derjenige dann selber Schuld hat.
Du weisst ja auch, als Angler kann man sich vor Anzeigen nicht schützen.
(Kein Bürger in DE kann kann dies.)
Du hast aber natürlich Recht, wenn man als Angler in diversen Medien hinausposaunt keinen Fisch zu mögen/ zu essen und ausschliesslich nur des Spasses wegen angeln geht....

Da zieht das Tierschutzgesetz. Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund ist halt in ganz DE nicht gestattet.
Egal ob mit oder ohne Foto.

Aber Danke für Deine nochmalige Aufklärung.


----------



## phirania (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Mann Mann muß das eine lange Nacht gewesen sein bei Euch.....#d#d#d


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, es lässt sich drüber streiten ob derjenige dann selber Schuld hat.
> Du weisst ja auch, als Angler kann man sich vor Anzeigen nicht schützen.


 
Ich meine nicht den 0 8 15 Angler, sondern ausschließlich diejenigen, die mit Absicht zum Angeln gehen, ohne jegliche Absicht auch jemals einen Fisch zu entnehmen, also nur, diejenigen, die das vorsätzlich machen. Die wissen, das sie das nicht dürfen und die haben dann selbst Schuld, denn die legen es zu 100% darauf an erwischt zu werden (denn sie wissen ja, das sie etwas verbotenes tun) und müssen dann, wenn es passiert auch die Konsequenten tragen.

Sehe ich wie bei der roten Ampel oder dem Parkverbot, man weiß eben, dass man sich nicht gesetzekonform verhält und muss dann eben mit den Konsequenzen leben.

Das es immer mal so einen rechststrittigen Raum gibt, das kann man nie zu 100% ausschließen, genau so wenig, das einige Leute andere aus Langeweile oder Frust wegen was weiß ich anzeigen.


----------



## Matthias_R (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, es lässt sich drüber streiten ob derjenige dann selber Schuld hat.
> Du weisst ja auch, als Angler kann man sich vor Anzeigen nicht schützen.
> (Kein Bürger in DE kann kann dies.)
> Du hast aber natürlich Recht, wenn man als Angler in diversen Medien hinausposaunt keinen Fisch zu mögen/ zu essen und ausschliesslich nur des Spasses wegen angeln geht....
> ...


 

Oh Gott!
Ob Tierquälerei oder nicht, will man jetzt an der Motivation des Anglers festmachen? Wenn ich was anderes am Haken hab als meinen "Zielfisch" und setz ihn wieder rein, ist es in Ordnung, aber wenn ich gar nichts mitnehmen will, Tierquälerei?
Will man Motivation gesetzlich regeln? Das wird Bullshit.
Man kann allenfalls festlegen, daß nicht zur Entnahme anstehende Fische schonend zu behandekn sind, und ggf wie das zu geschehen hat.
REin persönlich finde ich es schon seltsam, den Viechern auf die Pelle zu rücken, wenn man von ihnen nix weiter will, aber dasläßt sich dann nicht in Gesetztestexte gießen. Motivation oder Moral sind nicht justitiabel.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Oh Gott!
> Ob Tierquälerei oder nicht, will man jetzt an der Motivation des Anglers festmachen? Wenn ich was anderes am Haken hab als meinen "Zielfisch" und setz ihn wieder rein, ist es in Ordnung, aber wenn ich gar nichts mitnehmen will, Tierquälerei?
> Will man Motivation gesetzlich regeln? Das wird Bullshit.
> Man kann allenfalls festlegen, daß nicht zur Entnahme anstehende Fische schonend zu behandekn sind, und ggf wie das zu geschehen hat.
> ...




Ja, wenn Du ohne eine grundsätzliche Verwertungs o. Hegeabsicht Angeln gehst ist dies Tierquälerei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja, wenn Du ohne eine grundsätzliche Verwertungs o. Hegeabsicht Angeln gehst ist dies Tierquälerei.


Stimmt so nicht, es wurde bisher nur nicht versucht, auch andere Gründe vor Gericht als zulässige sinnvolle Gründe feststellen zu lassen...

Denn es steht im Gesetz nur was von sinnvollen Gründen, nicht von Hege und Verwertung.

Das muss in jedem Einzelfall das Gericht klären, Hege und Verwertung wurden bis dato anerkannt, wobei es erste Stimmen aus der Wissenschaft gibt, dass das mit der Hege nicht mehr lange haltbar sein wird.

Weitere Gründe wurden nie in Verfahren eingebracht, daher kann NIEMAND sagen, dass es keine weiteren gibt, nur weils nie versucht wurde..


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht, es wurde bisher nur nicht versucht, auch andere Gründe vor Gericht als zulässige sinnvolle Gründe feststellen zu lassen...
> 
> Denn es steht im Gesetz nur was von sinnvollen Gründen, nicht von Hege und Verwertung.
> 
> ...




Deswegen auch mein Kommentar in Blau im Zitat.
Man wird minimalistisch bei den ganzen Wiederholungen...


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Ralufragnar schrieb:


> Nein auf die Frage von Jurik. Die Politik arbeitet daran von den wahren Problemen abzulenken. Die Fußball WM ist nur ein sehr wichtiges Mittel. Das scheint nur keiner zu kapieren. Es ist auch viel wichtiger sich um das Freisetzen eines maßigen Fisches zu kümmern eventuell zu ahnden, als das Problem der Renten anzugehen. ;-)
> Wobei die Rentenkassen durch Vestöße gegen das Tierschutzgesetz aufgebessert werden. Was ich besonders lustig finde sind hier einige Systemtreuen die denken wenn ein Gesetz einmal erlassen ist ist es in Stein gemeißelt.
> Seid mir nicht böse aber ihr seid die Schäflein in der Herde. Gesetze sind oft auch nur , auf Grund von Lobbyarbeit erlassen worden. Schaut euch mal um in Brüssel und vor dem Parlament. Jeder größere Konzern hat seine Vertretung dort und das nicht ohne Grund. Sofort wird gegen irgendwelche Erlasse geklagt, die denen nicht in den Kram passen. Wenn ihr wirklich so naiv seid und denkt ,dass Gesetze da sind um befolgt zu werden hat das System euch sehr gut geformt. Es wird immer von irgendjemand der seinen Vorteil daraus zieht losgetreten.
> Ich rede hier nicht von Menschenrechten oder von irgendeiner Form von Gewalt.
> ...



Gib dir keine mühe. Die verblödungsmaschinerie läuft auf hochtouren und das mit großem erfolg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Keine allgemeine Politik hier.
Danke.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@Sharpo

C+R bleibt in Deutschland bis sich etwas ändert, weiterhin länderübergreifend verboten.

Das sich diesbezüglich erste Konsequenzen ergeben, ist bei der Großkarpfenjagd am wahrscheinlichsten, da offen gelebtes C+R .

Hausgemacht eben.

Solidarisiere ich mich mit den schwarzen Schaafen ?

Nein.

Ob man solchen anglern etwas nachweisen kann, steht auf einem anderen Blatt ; da gibt es schon noch den ein oder anderen rechtlichen Schlupflochfinder, da gebe ich Dir recht.

Verstanden hast du die Realität der Gesetzeslage im Kern jedoch nicht.

R.S.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> @Sharpo
> 
> C+R bleibt in Deutschland bis sich etwas ändert, weiterhin länderübergreifend verboten.
> 
> ...



#q

Dann zeig mir bitte dieses Verbot.  
Ich erinnere Dich aber, Verbote müssen in Deutschland explizit als Verbot im Gesetz oder Verordnung  niedergeschrieben sein.

Und unterlass bitte die Unterstelllung, ich kann nichts dafür wenn Du diverse anderslautende verlinkte Berichte ignorierst.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> #q
> 
> Dann zeig mir bitte dieses Verbot.
> Ich erinnere Dich aber, Verbote müssen in Deutschland explizit als Verbot im Gesetz oder Verordnung niedergeschrieben sein.
> ...


 
Der  Sprecher der Offenburger Staatsanwaltschaft bezeichnet das Fischen allein aus Spaß (sprich C&R) als Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz:
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr...walt-verstoss-gegen-tierschutz--86651849.html

Also hält die Staatsanwaltschaft C&R offensichtlich für verboten. Auch ganz ohne explizite Erwähnung von C&R in einem Gesetz.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Naja, lesen und verstehen sollte man können.

Zitat:"Martin Seifert, der Pressesprecher der Offenburger Staatsanwaltschaft,  spricht Klartext: "Das Fischen* von großen Fischen allein aus Spaß*, ohne  die Absicht, den Fisch danach zu verzehren, verstößt gegen das  Tierschutzgesetz.""

Zitat:""Das Veterinäramt des Ortenaukreises ist der Auffassung, dass durch das  Angeln, das *allein dem Ziel dient*, große Fische zum Zweck von Fotos oder  Videoaufnahmen zu fangen, den gefangenen und dann auch noch unnötig  lange in der Luft hochgehaltenen Fischen ohne vernünftigen Grund  unnötige Schäden zugefügt werden. Das stellt mindestens eine  Ordnungswidrigkeit dar, da zum einen Verletzungen durch Angelhaken  entstehen, zum anderen auch – durch das unnötige und lange Halten und  Handhaben außerhalb des Wassers – der Organismus der Fische geschädigt  wird", heißt es in der Stellungnahme.
"

Kein Wort davon, dass C&R gegen das Gesetz verstößt.

Aber ich gebe es jetzt ehrlich gesagt auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Also hält die Staatsanwaltschaft C&R offensichtlich für verboten.


Könne die gerne für verboten "halten" - nur steht es so in keinem Gesetz und ein Gericht müsste das dann auch erst noch so feststellen in diesem Fall..

Vorher kann die Staatsanwaltschaft wie der Papst oder Taliban glauben, was sie wollen und "davon halten" was sie wollen.....

Siehe dazu auch:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja, wenn Du ohne eine grundsätzliche Verwertungs o. Hegeabsicht Angeln gehst ist dies Tierquälerei.
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, lesen und verstehen sollte man können.
> 
> Zitat:"Martin Seifert, der Pressesprecher der Offenburger Staatsanwaltschaft, spricht Klartext: "Das Fischen* von großen Fischen allein aus Spaß*, ohne die Absicht, den Fisch danach zu verzehren, verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.""
> 
> ...


 
C&R steht landläufig für das Fischen mit dem alleinigen Zweck, Spaß zu haben und den Fisch nicht zu entnehmen.

Selektive Entnahme ist Catch & Decide (C&D).

In deinen Zitaten ist also ganz klar die Rede davon, dass C&R verboten ist. Oder woraus liest du, dass dem nicht so ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Siehe Posting über Dir....


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zitat:""Das Veterinäramt des Ortenaukreises ist der Auffassung, dass durch das  Angeln, das *allein dem Ziel dient*, große Fische zum Zweck von Fotos oder  Videoaufnahmen zu fangen, den gefangenen und dann auch noch unnötig  lange in der Luft hochgehaltenen Fischen ohne vernünftigen Grund  unnötige Schäden zugefügt werden. Das stellt mindestens eine  Ordnungswidrigkeit dar, da zum einen Verletzungen durch Angelhaken  entstehen, zum anderen auch – durch das unnötige und lange Halten und  Handhaben außerhalb des Wassers – der Organismus der Fische geschädigt  wird", heißt es in der Stellungnahme.
> "



Erstaunlich das die Fischbestände in den C&R Gewässern unserer Nachbarn und aller anderen Länder auf diesem Planeten offenbar trotz, teilweise häufiger Fänge, eben nicht drunter leiden.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> C&R steht landläufig für das Fischen mit dem alleinigen Zweck, Spaß zu haben und den Fisch nicht zu entnehmen.
> 
> Selektive Entnahme ist Catch & Decide (C&D).
> 
> In deinen Zitaten ist also ganz klar die Rede davon, dass C&R verboten ist. Oder woraus liest du, dass dem nicht so ist?



Du erzählst xxxxxxxx.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Nicht diesen Ton bitte.
Danke..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe Posting über Dir....


 
Dazu gibt es doch bereits hinreichend Urteile. Nur hat sich (leider) noch niemand getraut, solche Fälle in höhere Instanzen zu tragen, sondern jedes Mal gezahlt.

Wobei aus meinem "leider" auch schnell ein "zum Glück" werden kann, da ich das Risiko sehe, dass obere Instanzen hier für Angler generell nachteilige Grundsatzurteile fällen könnten.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht diesen Ton bitte.
> Danke..




Ach ist doch wahr. Wie kann man so einen blödsinn schreiben?
Man kann den hundert Berichte verlinken und die wollen es nicht verstehn.
Woran liegt das? Nicht der deutschen Sprache mächtig? Warum wird in einem Zitat irgendwas reininterpretiert was da nicht steht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Dazu gibt es doch bereits hinreichend Urteile. Nur hat sich (leider) noch niemand getraut, solche Fälle in höhere Instanzen zu tragen, sondern jedes Mal gezahlt.



Und? 

Dennoch gibt es kein gesetzliches Verbot für C+R auf Bundesebene (TSG), nur in Landesgesetzen (SH und Bayern) - man muss bei Anzeige wg. TSG also nur einen sinnvollen Grund über Hege und Verzehr fürs Angeln (soziale, ökonomische, kulturelle etc.) vor Gericht glaubhaft machen können..

Leider schläft hier der Verband genauso wie die Anwälte, welche die Angler vertreten haben..


----------



## Fr33 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@ Allrounder


Good Post!


Hier wird über die bösen C&RLer geschimpft... ja sogar über die C&D'ler ... aber zum Angelurlaub gehts zu unseren Nachbarn, da man da wenigstens noch was fängt....^^


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es doch bereits hinreichend Urteile. Nur hat sich (leider) noch niemand getraut, solche Fälle in höhere Instanzen zu tragen, sondern jedes Mal gezahlt.
> 
> Wobei aus meinem "leider" auch schnell ein "zum Glück" werden kann, da ich das Risiko sehe, dass obere Instanzen hier für Angler generell nachteilige Grundsatzurteile fällen könnten.




NEIN es gibt keine urteile wegen/ gegen C&R!!!!  #q

Zeig mir eins! Ein einziges wo ein Angler wegen C&R verurteilt wurde.

Es gibt nur urteile gegen Angler welche den Fisch zu lange aus seinem lebensraum gehalten haben um Fotos zu machen.

die ätten den Fisch auch nach einer Stunde Fotos machen schlachten können und wäre wegen Tierquälerei verurteilt worden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ruuuuhig Brauner, die können doch nix dafür..........
;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ruuuuhig Brauner, die können doch nix dafür..........
> ;-)))



Na ich weiss nicht.

:g


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> NEIN es gibt keine urteile wegen/ gegen C&R!!!! #q
> 
> Zeig mir eins! Ein einziges wo ein Angler wegen C&R verurteilt wurde.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.bezirk2-ilmenau.de/html/urteil-zu-c-r.html

Thomas schimpft immer beim Zitieren. Bitte die Begründung selbst im Link lesen ("Durch die Einzelakte des Angelvorgangs ..."). 

Die Tierquälerei wird am Angelvorgang festgemacht (Zitat: "Anhieb, Anhaken, Drill, Landung und Abhaken"). Nix Fotografieren etc.

Nur um hier kein Missverständnis aufkommen zu lassen: Ich finde diese Rechtsprechung nicht richtig, was aber nichts daran ändert, dass sie aktuell so ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Und?

Das ist von Drosse..

Dazu gibts andere, aktuellere und fachlich fundiertere Dinge zu lesen von anderen Juristen, die nicht nur einen Artikel verfasst haben, sondern dazu rechtswissenschaftlich gearbeitet und auch aufgezeigt haben, warum dieses Urteil so nicht hätte fallen dürfen (Jendrusch/NIehaus und weitere)... - wenn Angler nicht in Berufung gehen:
Selber schuld........

Wenn Verbände nicht helfen:
Nicht besser verdient.

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Dennoch gibt es kein gesetzliches Verbot für C+R auf Bundesebene (TSG), nur in Landesgesetzen (SH und Bayern) - man muss bei Anzeige wg. TSG also nur einen sinnvollen Grund über Hege und Verzehr fürs Angeln (soziale, ökonomische, kulturelle etc.) vor Gericht glaubhaft machen können..
> 
> Leider schläft hier der Verband genauso wie die Anwälte, welche die Angler vertreten haben..


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> http://www.bezirk2-ilmenau.de/html/urteil-zu-c-r.html
> 
> Thomas schimpft immer beim Zitieren. Bitte die Begründung selbst im Link lesen ("Durch die Einzelakte des Angelvorgangs ...").
> 
> ...



Kollege...in Deinem Link ist nicht das Problem das Zurücksetzen des Fisches.
Der Angelkollege hat de Fisch zu lange für Fotos aus dem Wasser genommen.
Hier ist der Tatbestand der Tierquälerei gegeben.
Und NICHT das fangen und anschliessende zurücksetzen.
Hätte der verurteilte Kollege den Fisch nach der Fotosession geschlachtet, wäre der Tatbestand Tierquälerei trotzdem gegeben.

Wieso versteht keiner von euch diese Fakten?


Fängst Du den Fisch und setzt diesen unmittelbar zurück...peng  keine Anklage kein Urteil.
Wogegen? Wegen C&R?  Wieso?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Das ist von Drosse..


 
Sharpo hatte nach einem rechtskräftigen Urteil gefragt.
Das ist dort aufgeführt (vom 10.4.2001 – 5 Cs 16 JS 567/00)

Und der Drosse ist leider mit seinen schrägen Meinungen immer noch sehr aktuell in der anglerischen Rechtsprechung.


----------



## jranseier (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> NEIN es gibt keine urteile wegen/ gegen C&R!!!!  #q
> 
> Zeig mir eins! Ein einziges wo ein Angler wegen C&R verurteilt wurde.
> 
> ...



Richtig, es kann gar keine Urteile wegen C&R geben, da C&R oder C&D oder "C&was auch immer" nicht in deutschen Gesetzen geregelt und somit auch nicht definiert ist.

Urteile können deshalb nur aufgrund von Verstößen gegen das TierSchG oder die jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze bzw. -verordnungen, etc. erfolgen.

Gibt es überhaupt eine allgemein anerkannte Definition von C&R oder C&D  ? Wenn ja, wo finde ich diese?

ranseier


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Gibt es überhaupt eine allgemein anerkannte Definition von C&R oder C&D  ? Wenn ja, wo finde ich diese?



Auch das beschreiben Jendrusch/Niehaus als eines der Probleme in der Diskussion, dass der Begriff weder inhaltlich noch juristisch geklärt ist.

Nein, es gibt KEINE ALLGEMEIN gültige Definition, das reicht vom blossen zurücksetzen aus der direkten englischen Übersetzung bis zum Fische fangen ohne jede Verwertungsabsicht..

Jeder (Gegner wie Befürworter) nimmt die (und erklärt die für allgemeingültig), die ihm gerade in den kram passt..

Weil das aber "Glauben" und kein Gesetz ist, bezeichne ich diese Hardliner eben als Taliban - auch die versuchen "Glauben" als Gesetz durchzubringen..

Gott sei Dank sind Hardliner beider Seiten absolute Minderheiten.

*Um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen:*
Schlimm wirds immer dann, wenn sich Justizbehörden von Schützern oder Politik (in dem Fall Lokalpolitik) so instrumentalisieren lassen wie hier.......


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Könne die gerne für verboten "halten" - nur steht es so in keinem Gesetz  und ein Gericht müsste das dann auch erst noch so feststellen in diesem  Fall..


Genau, ne Staatsanwaltschaft darf sozusagen nur "vorab meckern, aber nix entscheiden - es könnte nur leider ein massives Problem geben, wenn sich das eigentliche Gericht in solcherlei Fällen dann irgendwann mal zufällig aus Leuten à la "Setzkescherrichterin" zusammensetzen sollte (muss in diesem Fall nicht so sein, aber irgendwann isses dann mal bei nem anderen Fall potentiell soweit).

Denn die sind dann leider nicht neutral, wie sie es eigentlich sein sollten und auch müssen... kann man nur hoffen, dass da kein Richter am Start ist, der den "wissenschaftlichen Neuerkenntnissen" à la Pöter folgt.

Da wird dann dem ideologischen Glauben mal schnell ein Wissenschaftsstempel verpasst, wenns denn dem Zweck dient. Glauben statt denken. Wahr ist das, was für wahr gehalten wird (so wie etwas nur so viel wert ist, wie einer dafür bezahlt).

Reicht dann sozusagen, dass irgendein Freak da mal "Wissenschaft" draufgeschrieben hat. Entsprechende "Gegenwissenschaft" spielt da dann keine Rolle mehr - fundierte Gegenargumente können nur etwas entkräften, wenn sie überhaupt mit einbezogen werden (SOLLEN).

Wie man an der "Setzkescherrichterin" sieht, scheint die Tier-Rechtsphilosophie schon in Justizkreisen angekommen zu sein. Und damit sind solche Entscheidungsträger von vorn herein befangen. Das gibt dann sozusagen einen reinen Schauprozess, bei dem der Ausgang schon vorab klar ist.

DA bräuchte es dann ein Grundsatzurteil - nämlich in dem Sinne, dass derlei befangene Leute in der Justiz aber mal überhaupt gar nichts zu suchen haben (da die Justiz NEUTRAL zu sein hat) und aus dieser sofort entfernt werden.

Ebenfalls ein potentieller Job für nen Bundesverband, sowas flächendeckend und effektiv anzustreben - sie könnten z. B. mal damit anfangen, zumindest ansatzweise zu ermitteln, inwieweit und wie viele Tier-Rechtsphilosophen denn bereits im Justizsystem zugange sind und ihre private Krankeinstellung da illegalerweise mit einfließen lassen (was sie schlichtweg NICHT DÜRFEN, das ist Rechtsbeugung).

Beispielsweise, irgendwie herauszufinden, wer von denen da aktives Pöter-Mitglied ist usw. Und bei Herausfinden einer solchen Mitgliedschaft sofort das Entfernen einer solchen Person aus dem Justizapparat anzustreben. Durch aktives Klagen = Agieren statt nur nichtstuend-wegignorierend rumzusitzen = Reagieren.

Dazu braucht man aber a) sowas wie nen blutegelartigen Nicht-Nachlass-Willen inkl. kompromisslosem Killerinstinkt, b) sowas wie Kompetenz und c) sowas wie Geld - und von all dem nicht gerade wenig  :q

Denn sowas ist alles andere als einfach - wenn überhaupt machbar. Aber wenn mans nicht versucht, weiß mans schlichtweg nicht. Zudem wäre das ein öffentliches Signal, dass aktiv zum Angriff übergegangen wird.

Höchste Zeit, die unerwünschten Nagetiere aus ihren Löchern zu treiben :q

Ein Anfang wäre evtl. schon, jegliches Presseorgan, das beim Pöter fälschlicherweise von Tier- oder Naturschutz redet, sofort bei Bekanntwerden mal darauf aufmerksam zu machen, was für Kandidaten das in Wirklichkeit sind und was da dahintersteckt.

Und denen mal detailliert sowie knallhart aufzeigen, welch hässliche Fratze die Heiligen denn so haben, die da inzwischen offenbar auch "Recht" sprechen (motiviert durch und beeinflusst von der Einstellung, dass Menschen der Pesthauch der Welt sind - eine absolut klasse Voraussetzung für objektive Urteile ÜBER Menschen unter neutraler Berücksichtigung aller Fakten/Argumente; von so jemand Unbefangenem lässt man sich doch als Mensch liebend gerne verurteilen, ne - fehlen nur noch irgendwann milizartige "Tier-Rechtswächter" nach iranischem Vorbild). 

Sollte sich so etwas als wirksam erweisen, haben es "Setzkescherrichter(-innen, vor allem)" ein Stück schwerer - denn ich glaube nicht, dass sich der Normalbürger (der auf lange Sicht gesehen von sowas irgendwann genauso betroffen sein würde) mit einem Peststempel gebrandmarkt zwangsversojamilchsaufen lassen will. 

Der weiß bloß noch nicht, was ihm da auf (ganz) lange Sicht von Tier-Rechtlerseite blühen soll (bzw. ist mangels Horizont unfähig, dies selbst zu erkennen). 

Dürfte auf nen ganzen Haufen heuchlerischer Mode-Mitläufer (von denen kommen die meisten Spenden) allerhöchst abschreckend wirken - denn die haben mal gar keinen Bock, ihren geliebten Kuschelhund, das sorgsam gestriegelte Reitpferd usw. wg. "illegaler Versklavung" zwangsabgeben und wg. ihrer "Verbrechen" womöglich noch ne Strafe löhnen zu müssen. 

So weit reicht die Liebe zur Ideologie dann doch nicht - denn die allermeisten sind da nur doofe Mode-Mitläufer (die aber keinerlei private Nachteile in Kauf nehmen wollen) und keine Hardcore-Überzeugten (die das auch im Privatleben knallhart für sich durchziehen und Nachteile zugunsten der Ideologie in Kauf nehmen).

Man muss bequem lebenden Pferdemuttis, Hundeknutschis und Wellensittich-Verstehis nur mal direkt und unmissverständlich aufzeigen, dass sie sich durch Unterstützung von solcherlei Kram selbst abschaffen. Dann hat sichs ganz ganz schnell ausgespendet, wenn der eigene Liebling "befreit" werden soll und der Haustierbesitzer im selben Zuge auch noch zum bestrafenswerten Verbrecher erklärt wird.

Oder dass die ungehinderte Existenz und Vermehrung krankheitsverbreitender Stechmücken etc. moralisch höher steht und damit wertvoller ist als das Leben der Leute, die dann an solchen Krankheiten kläglich zugrunde gehen.

Ist somit kein reines Angler- und Jägerproblem, die wollen buchstäblich jedem ans Leder und ihm ihre kranke Ideologie aufdrücken (weil sie unfehlbar wissen, wies richtig geht). 

Sollte man der Gesellschaft also vielleicht mal kräftig vor Augen halten - auch der Dümmste dürfte bei entsprechend zielgerichteter (= primitiver) Formulierung/Ansprache raffen, dass da auch für ihn der Spaß dann massiv aufhört (weil ihm dann beileibe nicht nur vorgeschrieben wird, was er zu essen hat). 

Nach dem ganz plakativen und völlig niveaulosen Primitivmotto "Dein Kind muss an Malaria sterben, weil solchen Leuten die Mücken wichtiger als Menschen sind". Das dürfte dann auch bei völlig naiven "ich will für meine Kinder nur die beste ökologische Zukunft"-Hausfrauen ankommen. 

Denn genau solche horizontbeschränkten Tanten spenden da massenhaft, weil sie sich einbilden, dadurch die Welt für ihre Kinder zu retten/zu erhalten. Die wissen doch gar nicht, was sie da eigentlich unterstützen und finanzieren - ich glaube kaum, dass der Großteil davon "Speziesismus" überhaupt buchstabieren kann geschweige denn weiß, was das überhaupt konkret heißt.

Würden die das schieben, hätte es sich ganz schnell ausunterstützt. Also gilt es, das für solche Leute entsprechend verständlich aufzubereiten. Inklusive der Schilderung, was es für sie selbst heißen kann, wenn sowas auch noch in der Justiz Einzug hält. Die wollen dann garantiert solche Leute NICHT in der Justiz haben. Somit würde das Problem von unten her aufgerollt.

Also muss man sie mal mit dem Vorschlaghammer wecken, dann hat sich das. Indem man ihnen unmissverständlich vor Augen hält, dass ihre geliebten Kinder für die Tier-Rechtler auch nur weitere Pestbazillen ohne Existenzberechtigung sind. 

Und dass im zu Ende gedachten Extremfall Urteile pro Mücke und anti Kind gefällt werden. Ich glaube kaum, dass die ne Rattenplage-im-Kindergarten- oder Kakerlaken-im-Kinderzimmer-aus ideologischen Gründen-nicht-bekämpfen-Dürfen super groovy finden. Oder dass das beim Skifahren verschüttete Kind dann eben draufgehen muss, weil man Hunden das Suchen danach nicht zumuten kann.

Sobald die das raffen, spenden die keinen Pfennig mehr. Und zwar nie wieder - im Idealfall kombiniert mit extremer Entrüstung, die dann in selbst unternommenen Gegenangriffen resultiert. 

Denn spätestens, wenns dem eigenen Kind zumindest theoretisch an den Kragen gehen soll (z. B. durch den erwähnten Malariatod), dreht auch Passiv-Doofnaivmutti völlig durch und wird zur reißenden Anti-Bekämpfungsbestie. Es gilt also, genau diesen Schalter umzulegen. Praktischerweise interessiert Fischefotografieren im selben Moment dann NIEMAND mehr.

Mit höchst niveauvollem, halbphilosophischem Gesäusel ist das aber nicht zu erreichen, da brauchts ne richtige Schocktherapie mit recht drastischen Worten und Bildern. Sonst kommt man durch den Heilewelt(wollen)nebel gar nicht erst durch.

Einzelne können sowas nicht leisten - wenn das funzen soll, muss das mit einer flächendeckenden Strategie nebst entsprechendem Personal (auch in zahlenmäßigem Sinne) systematisch und bei jeglicher Pöter-Falschbezeichnung SOFORT umgesetzt werden. Inklusive Forderung nach Richtigstellung usw.

Aber wie gesagt: Sollte, könnte, wäre...


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch das beschreiben Jendrusch/Niehaus als eines der Probleme in der Diskussion, dass der Begriff weder inhaltlich noch juristisch geklärt ist.
> 
> Nein, es gibt KEINE ALLGEMEIN gültige Definition, das reicht vom blossen zurücksetzen aus der direkten englischen Übersetzung bis zum Fische fangen ohne jede Verwertungsabsicht..




In den 80iger stand der Begriff C&R in den Köpfen einiger VDSFler für Spassangeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Und?

Nicht verboten, wenn einer dafür nen sinnvollen Grund vor Gericht glaubhaft machen kann...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kollege...in Deinem Link ist nicht das Problem das Zurücksetzen des Fisches.


 
Lese die Urteilsbegründung. Das Fotografieren wird dort nicht mal erwähnt. Alles dreht sich um den Angelvorgang.


----------



## jranseier (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Tierquälerei wird am Angelvorgang festgemacht (Zitat: "Anhieb, Anhaken, Drill, Landung und Abhaken"). Nix Fotografieren etc.



Die Verurteilung erfolgte wegen: _"Angler wegen Tierquälerei, Vergehen gemäß § 17 Nr. 2b TierSchG, zu einer Geldstrafe verurteilt"_.

§ 17 Nr. 2b TierSchG:
_"Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer einem Wirbeltier länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zufügt."_

Also nicht wegen C&R.

ranseier


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



jranseier schrieb:


> Die Verurteilung erfolgte wegen: _"Angler wegen Tierquälerei, Vergehen gemäß § 17 Nr. 2 bTierSchG, zu einer Geldstrafe verurteilt"_.
> 
> Also nicht wegen C&R.
> 
> ranseier




Danke. 
:vik:


----------



## Tino (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Auch so nicht richtig,da C&R nicht eindeutig definiert.

Da hampeln auch genug Idioten mit dem armen Vieh minutenlang vor der Kamera rum,natürlich nur mit den höchsten und edelsten Absichten.

Schon wird der Punkt der sich wiederholenden Leiden definitiv erfüllt.

Also aalt euch mal nicht in der C&R Suppe,die sooo edel nun nicht ist.

Außer es werden diese Hardcore- Fotografen ebenfalls für Fotos so lange mit dem Kopf unter Wasser gedrückt ,wie sie es ihren heissgeliebten Lieblingen zumuten.

Ich habe nichts gegen C&R ,nur gegen die Ultras unter denen.

Dieses " es ist so edel was wir mit dem Fisch machen" Gefasel,geht mir auf den Sack.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Nicht verboten, wenn einer dafür nen *sinnvollen Grund* vor Gericht glaubhaft machen kann...




...den es laut herrschender Rechtsauffassung nunmal nicht gibt.

Fangen und Zurücksetzen ohne Verwertungsabsicht ( C+R ) bleibt daher weiterhin verboten.

Der sinnvolle Grund ist einfach nicht gegeben.

Wie gesagt kann man natürlich den sinnvollen Grund "Freizeitbeschäftigung Drillen" vor Gericht versuchen, durchzusetzen.

Wohlmöglich ertsreitet man dann aber zusätzliche Sanktionen ( Bsp. Angelverbote an Schmutzgewässern ).

Positive Lobbyarbeit ja - Forderungen, die dem Tierschutzgesetz widersprechen - nein.

Ist besser für die Angler !

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Lese die Urteilsbegründung. Das Fotografieren wird dort nicht mal erwähnt. Alles dreht sich um den Angelvorgang.



Vergebene Liebesmüh´

Aber danke für die guten Postings #6

R.S.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...den es laut herrschender Rechtsauffassung nunmal nicht gibt.
> 
> Fangen und Zurücksetzen ohne Verwertungsabsicht ( C+R ) bleibt daher weiterhin verboten.
> 
> ...



Das ist mal wieder das von Dir gewohnt völlig wirres Gedankenkonstrukt!

1. Was ist denn die herrschende Rechtsauffassung dafür, dass es keinen sinnvollen Grund für ein Zurücksetzen gibt?
2. Selbstverständlich gibt es sinnvolle Gründe für ein Zurücksetzen! Keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit dies konkret gefangenen Fisches und/oder Gründe der Hege!
3. Die Auffassung, dass Fangen und Zurücksetzen ohne Verwertungsabsicht verboten ist, ist fehlerhaft. Richtig ist allenfalls, dass Angeln ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht unzulässig ist.
Hierzu kommt man aber auch nur, wenn man...
3.,das Angeln in seiner Rechtfertigung lediglich und allein auf ein Verwerten des Fanges verengt. Gerade damit provoziert man ein Angelverbot in belasteten Gewässern, in denen der Fisch nicht verzehrt werden kann und nicht umgekehrt!

Zur Rechtfertigung des Angelns in diesem Zusammenhang (Belastete Gewässer) aus einer Pressemitteilung des LFV Westfalen und Lippe:

"Die Angelfischerei bezieht ihre Legitimation nicht ausschließlich durch die Verwertung von Fischen, sondern erfüllt die gesetzliche Hegepflicht und besitzt einen hohen Freizeitwert sowie soziale Bedeutung durch die Arbeit in den Vereinen. Insbesondere die Jugendarbeit in den Vereinen genießt hohe Anerkennung und führt zu einer gesunden geistigen und körperlichen Entwicklung von Kindern und Jugendlichen. Angler investieren sehr viel Zeit und Geld in den Fischartenschutz und die Revitalisierung von Gewässerlebensräumen. Sie nehmen damit eine wichtige öffentliche und gesellschaftlich bedeutsame Aufgabe wahr."

Es ist also eher angebracht, die Lobbyarbeit von der Argumentation breit aufzustellen, als sich an den letzten Notnagel zu klammern! 

Und ja, ich würde als Nicht-Hobby-Jurist die Rechtfertigung für das Angeln vor Gericht u.a. daher immer genau so breit aufstellen! Alles andere wäre sträfliche Nachlässigkeit und würde leichtfertig Verteidigungslinen aufgeben.

Einem Richter und der Staatsanwaltschaft muss man daher auch eine fähige Verteidigung entgegensetzen, die sich in dieser Spezialmaterie auskennt und entsprechend argumentieren und taktieren kann.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Vergebene Liebesmüh´



Hieran anschliessend, darf man Dich im Gegenzug guten Gewissens als beratungsresistent bezeichnen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und ja, ich würde als Nicht-Hobby-Jurist die Rechtfertigung für das Angeln vor Gericht u.a. daher immer genau so breit aufstellen! Alles andere wäre sträfliche Nachlässigkeit und würde leichtfertig Verteidigungslinen aufgeben.
> 
> Einem Richter und der Staatsanwaltschaft muss man daher auch eine fähige Verteidigung entgegensetzen, die sich in dieser Spezialmaterie auskennt und entsprechend argumentieren und taktieren kann.


Zum Verständnis:
Er ist Jurist, Strafverteidiger.
Kein Hobbyjurist oder "glaubender" Pro- oder Contra Taliban.....


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Verständnis:
> Er ist Jurist, Strafverteidiger.
> Kein Hobbyjurist oder "glaubender" Pro- oder Contra Taliban.....




Egal. C&R ist und bleibt verboten. basta  :vik:|krank:|splat2:##:#2:


----------



## Laserbeak (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Egal. C&R ist und bleibt verboten. basta  :vik:|krank:|splat2:##:#2:



Unsauber formuliert. Das kann man so einfach nicht sagen. Und nur die Fülle an Smileys macht es nicht "richtiger" und glaubwürdiger. Bei aller Liebe, aber wenn man hier so mitliest kann man echt erhöhten Blutdruck bekommen. Gerade WEIL so viel halbseidenes geschrieben wird.
So und jetzt zurück zum Fussball......

Sorry....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Deep Down schrieb:


> "Die Angelfischerei bezieht ihre Legitimation nicht ausschließlich durch die Verwertung von Fischen, sondern erfüllt die gesetzliche Hegepflicht und besitzt einen hohen Freizeitwert sowie soziale Bedeutung durch die Arbeit in den Vereinen.



Nimm den Passus über Hegepflicht weg und versuche, allein über Freizeitwert und soziale Bedeutung das Angeln in Deutschland zu rechtfertigen. Ich befürchte, du wirst vor den Institutionen scheitern.

 Die Leute waren halt klug genug, den Strohhalm Hegepflicht zu thematisieren. Der Rest ist nachrangig für die Argumentation zur Rechtfertigung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Er Anwalt mit Erfahrung in dem Gebiet - und Du?


----------



## jranseier (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er Anwalt mit Erfahrung in dem Gebiet - und Du?



Das ist kein Argument. Sonst könnte ich sagen, die im Verband sind Profis in ihrem Gebiet - und du?

Was ich nie machen würde.

ranseier


----------



## fordfan1 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er Anwalt mit Erfahrung in dem Gebiet - und Du?




Und woher nimmt er sie???

Will ja jetzt nicht sticheln,aber so eine Aussage hätte ich dann doch gerne begründet


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



jranseier schrieb:


> Das ist kein Argument. Sonst konnte ich sagen, die im Verband sind Profis in ihrem Gebiet und du?
> 
> Was ich nie machen würde.
> 
> ranseier



Haha, dass die profis sind sieht ma  jeden tag,
der war gut.


----------



## Deep Down (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nimm den Passus über Hegepflicht weg und versuche, allein über Freizeitwert und soziale Bedeutung das Angeln in Deutschland zu rechtfertigen. Ich befürchte, du wirst vor den Institutionen scheitern.
> 
> Die Leute waren halt klug genug, den Strohhalm Hegepflicht zu thematisieren. Der Rest ist nachrangig für die Argumentation zur Rechtfertigung.



Die "Leute" (Wer soll das eigentlich sein?) waren eher unklug, nur das Thema "Hegepflicht" zu thematisieren, wenn sie dafür andere Argumentationen ausgeschlossen haben. 
Insoweit muß auch nicht ein einzelnes Argument zur Rechtfertigung ausreichen, sondern dies kann und sollte auch durch eine Bündelung herbeigeführt werden.
Wer sagt denn, das andere Argumente per se nachrangig sind? 
Das Bestreben muss sein, sein Handeln auf eine breite Rechtfertigung zu stellen. Insoweit sollten obige Argument niemals fehlen. Es kommt daher vor allem darauf an, dass man sie auch vertritt und das ist u.a. die Arbeit der Lobby. Die Argumente des "Freizeitwertes" und der "sozialen Bedeutung" sind dabei jeweils näher auszuformulieren. 
Beschränkt man sich hingegen allein auf die Hegepflicht, womit hier wohl auch das Ziel der Verwertung zählt,  und fällt diese weg, fehlt der Angelfischerei die Rechtfertigung.
In der Beschränkung auf allein diese angreifbare und angegriffene Rechtfertigung liegt die Gefahr.

So, ich hab jetzt noch was anderes zu tun!


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die "Leute" (Wer soll das eigentlich sein?) waren eher unklug, nur das Thema "Hegepflicht" zu thematisieren, wenn sie dafür andere Argumentationen ausgeschlossen haben.
> Insoweit muß auch nicht ein einzelnes Argument zur Rechtfertigung ausreichen, sondern dies kann und sollte auch durch eine Bündelung herbeigeführt werden.
> Wer sagt denn, das andere Argumente per se nachrangig sind?
> Das Bestreben muss sein, sein Handeln auf eine breite Rechtfertigung zu stellen. Insoweit sollten obige Argument niemals fehlen. Es kommt daher vor allem darauf an, dass man sie auch vertritt und das ist u.a. die Arbeit der Lobby. Die Argumente des "Freizeitwertes" und der "sozialen Bedeutung" sind dabei jeweils näher auszuformulieren.
> ...



Korrekt.

Andere vernünftige Gründe haben in NRW die Politiker umgestimmt und es wurde kein umfassendes Angelverbot erlassen.

Hätte hier nur Nahrungserwerb oder auch Hege als alleinige Begründung für das Angeln Akzeptanz gefunden......tschüss Angeln in NRW.


----------



## Deep Down (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

So ist es! Damit  haben diese Argumente einen beachtenswerten Stellenwert bereits erwiesen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Deep Down schrieb:


> *Das ist mal wieder das von Dir gewohnt völlig wirres Gedankenkonstrukt!*
> 
> ...und Dein "Verständnis" basiert auf Wunschdenken
> 
> ...



Ich möchte mich von Dir ja auch gar nicht beraten lassen, weil Dir m.M. nach das Verständnis für die Gesamtzusammenhänge eben fehlt !

Trotzdem Petri !

R.S.


----------



## Deep Down (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Kann man versuchen - ein Notnagel ist die sinnvolle Verwertung inkl. der Freiheit, auch mal einen Fisch schwimmen zu lassen, ganz sicher nicht.



Nach Deiner Auffassung ist dies doch aber strengstens verboten und stellt in einem solchen Fall C&R dar! |kopfkrat 
Diese Freiheit hast Du doch aber gerade nicht! 

Aber, wenn Du es jetzt noch schaffst zu verinnerlichen, unter welchen Voraussetzungen es zulässig ist, einen Fisch trotz generell vorliegender Verwertungsabsicht zurücksetzen zu können, dann ist schon ganz viiiiiiel erreicht und Du bewegst Dich gesetzeskonform! 

Ich habe doch noch Hoffnung!


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Hier stellt sich die Problematik der Definition von C&R.

Wir Reden von C&R übersetzt fangen& freigeben, loslassen ohne weitere Interpretation.

Also Fangen...Freilassen.

Und dies ist nicht verboten.

Die Intension hinter diesem Begriff ist unwichtig. 
Kann nicht mal bewiesen werden ohne ein geständnis des Anglers.

Ausserdem darf nur ein Fisch getötet werden wenn ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt.
Habe ich diesen nicht, weil ich den Fisch nicht verwerten kann....muss dieser wieder freigelassen werden.

So und nu wahrlich Ende...wird mir zu blöde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hier stellt sich die Problematik der Definition von C&R.
> 
> Wir Reden von C&R übersetzt fangen& freigeben, loslassen ohne weitere Interpretation.


Kann nur wieder darauf verweisen:
Die Taliban beider Seiten "glauben" halt, ihre Definition sei die einzig wahre...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Gibt es überhaupt eine allgemein anerkannte Definition von C&R oder C&D  ? Wenn ja, wo finde ich diese?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Bin kein Hardliner, nicht mal ausgeprägter C&Rer.
Nur muss man nicht immer alles verkomplizieren.

Wenn C&R gleichbedeutend mit Spassangeln ist wie Kollege Rheinspezi der Meinung ist, dann begehe ich schon weit vor C&R eine Straftat. 
Nämlich mit dem Angeln an sich.

Abgeleitet aus dem Tierschutzgesetz. Es fehlt der vernünftige Grund für das Quälen von Tieren.
Und dann ist es unerheblich ob ich einen Fisch fange und zurücksetze ..oder fange und in die Mültonne werfe.
Somit kann logischerweise C&R nicht verboten sein.
Die Straftat beginnt weit vorher.


----------



## gründler (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Der Verblödungs und Gehirnwaschautomat funzt Super.....

Wie reglementiere ich eine gruppe = Mit eigenen Waffen usw......wie sagte der Tierrechtler in der Doku die ich neulich verlinkt hatte.

*Wir höhlen sie von innen aus und Waschen ihnen das Gehirn solange bis wir unser Ziel erreicht haben.*

:m:m:m


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Irgendwie raffen hier einige offensichtlich nicht, dass auf zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Ebenen diskutiert wird:

1) normative Ansichten = Wunschdenken 

2) faktenbasierte Ansichten = Tatsachen 

Der Unterschied ist, dass erste Gruppe auf Basis einer eigenen unverrückbaren Ansicht daherschwadroniert und die zweite Gruppe ihre eigene Ansicht gar nicht ins Feld führt. Mir zum Beispiel ist es im Kern völlig schnuppe, ob Angeln als sinnvolle Pflichtfreizeitveranstaltung mit großem makroökonomischen und sozialem Wert im Grundgesetz verankert wird. Ich bin nicht dafür und nicht dagegen. Ich glaube nur, soweit wird es niemals kommen - Verbände und sonstiges Blabla hin oder her. 

So, liebe Tatsachenzweifler, hört doch mal auf zu lamentieren und folgt einfach dem Vorschlag vom Rheinspezie.

Stellt Euch an einen See, angelt Karpfen (auch mit dem alleinigen Ziel und Bekenntnis Karpfen als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung zu angeln und zurückzusetzen und bezahlt am besten noch eine Übernachtung vor Ort für die makroökonomische Wirkung). Als Plus könntet Ihr noch ein sozial benachteiligtes Kind mitnehmen, dem Ihr das Ganze als Hobby nahebringt. Das ganze bitte fein säuberlich auf Video dokumentieren, inkl. jedes einzelnen gehakten und zurückgesetzten Karpfens. Und am Schluss das Video inkl. Namen und Adresse der Beteiligten zu einer beliebigen Staatsanwaltschaft zur Selbstanzeige bringen, wg. Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Wir werden dann alle sehen, was die Güterabwägung erbringt. Ein sehr erfahrener Anwalt hat sich ja schon gefunden.

Nun was ist, Thomas, Sharpo usw. ??? Wieviel Vertrauen habt Ihr in Eure eigenen Argumente?  Wer plärrte am Lautesten, wir dürfen uns nicht mehr verstecken??? Bitte, da ist der Weg...

P.S.: Wer ein Grundsatzurteil zu Gunsten von generellem C&R zu Stande bringt, kriegt von mir ne Blume. Kosten des Verlierens sind natürlich selbst zu tragen...


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Irgendwie raffen hier einige offensichtlich nicht, dass auf zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Ebenen diskutiert wird:
> 
> 1) normative Ansichten = Wunschdenken
> 
> ...




Das war nicht mein Argument. Auch der anderen nicht.

Lesen und verstehen...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das war nicht mein Argument. Auch der anderen nicht.
> 
> Lesen und verstehen...



Soso... |rolleyes. Eine Frage sei erlaubt, erfüllt die von mir beschriebene Art von C&R in Deutschland einen Straftatbestand oder nicht? Wunschdenken beiseite lassen, einfach ja oder nein anworten, dann sind wir schon deutlich weiter.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Soso... |rolleyes. Eine Frage sei erlaubt, erfüllt die von mir beschriebene Art von C&R in Deutschland einen Straftatbestand oder nicht? Wunschdenken beiseite lassen, einfach ja oder nein anworten, dann sind wir schon deutlich weiter.



Bei Deinem geschilderten Tatbestand ist C&R nicht das Problem.
Auch wenn der Angler jeden Fisch abschlägt und in die Mülltonne schmeisst macht er sich der Tierquälerei schuldig. Angeln aus Spass?
Töten ohne vernünftigen Grund?

Das fangen und zurücksetzen ist  absolut unerheblich.

Also...kurz gesagt...C&R ist nicht die Tat die zu einer Anzeige oder Verurteilung führt.

Aus C&R wird in manchen Fällen nur eine Straftat abgeleitet/ hergeleitet, nämlich das Angeln..ohne Grund.
Somit Tierquälerei.
Die Tat C&R ist aber nicht verboten und oftmals notwendig und auch rechtlich legitim.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@Kaubarschspezi
 Gutes Beispiel für den Istzustand, es wird dann halt Stress geben, wenn es den Jemanden stört.
 Aber alles hängt ab von der Auslegung was ein vernünftiger Grund ist.

 Aber diesen heutigen Zustand haben wir uns schon selbst eingebrückt , denke ich.
 Wir haben halt immer schön nett nach Begründungen gesucht, ohne einfach zu sagen das Angeln/Jagen ein menschliches Bedürfnis ist.
 Es gibt viele unnötige Dinge die Menschen tun, wo Natur und Tiere leiden. Jedem Gartenbesitzer, Golfer, Motorsportler....sieht man die Begründung nach. 
 Völlig ebenso sinnloser Naturverbrauch, ohne Nahrungsgewinnung oder Sinn.|supergri

 Nun haben wir den Salat und wir glauben auch meist noch daran das so eine Begründung wie Nahrungsgewinnung oder Hege nötig sein sollte.
 Nahrungsgewinnung mag ja noch gehen, beißt sich aber meist mit dem Naturschutzauftrag.
 Aber bei Hege wird es unklar, gut möglich das man sich da schnell ein Eigentor schießt, wenn die Gegenseite Fachkräfte befragt.
 Dann ist der Überbestand der kleinwüchsigen Fische, möglicherweise eine Überfischung der Raubfische.
 Also ist kein Hegeangeln oder Besatz, sondern weitere Fangbegrenzungen nötig.  

 @Deep Down
 Durchhalten #6


----------



## Deep Down (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Da kann ich mich den Ausführungen von Bernd2000 nur  anschliessen! Das bezieht sich nicht nur auf das Durchhalten! 
Mehr dazu als Beantwortung wäre schon wieder weniger!


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @Kaubarschspezi
> Gutes Beispiel für den Istzustand, es wird dann halt Stress geben, wenn es den Jemanden stört.
> Aber alles hängt ab von der Auslegung was ein vernünftiger Grund ist.
> 
> ...



Reiter jagen ihre Pferde über Stock und Stein (Trab- u. Galopprennen, Militäry) , Dressurreiten und Springen...

Tiere sind kein Sportinstrument? Pferde erfahren kein Stress?


----------



## Fr33 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Die Diskussion bzw. Stress und Leiden kann man auf alles was mit Tieren zu tun hat übertragen....


- Aquarien (zu viele Fische in zu kleinen Becken...)
- Nagetiere in zu kleinen Käfigen
- usw.... 


Komischerweise gehen die immer nur auf Angler, wa?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ist doch logisch:
Angler > Keine Lobby - leichte Opfer..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aber alles hängt ab von der Auslegung was ein vernünftiger Grund ist. [...]
> Wir haben halt immer schön nett nach Begründungen gesucht, ohne einfach zu sagen das Angeln/Jagen ein menschliches Bedürfnis ist.



Ja, vielleicht ist es so. Gleichwohl halte ich es für vollkommen illusorisch, eine Gesetzeslage zu bekommen, die die von mir dargestellte Szenerie erlauben würde. Die Frage nach dem Zweck wird in Deutschland immer mit dem Nahrungserwerb oder der Hege verbunden bleiben. Alles (ausschließlich) andere eröffnet nur die Möglichkeit, mein Beispiel als Beispiel für Tierquälerei zu nutzen. Der wichtige Punkt sind hier auch nicht die Schützer, sondern das allgemeine und häufig anzutreffende Verständnis, das einem Tier nicht mutwillig (und hier wieder ohne Grund) ein Schaden zugefügt werden soll, auf das Schützer treffen. Das bekommt man auch einfach nicht erklärt. Jeder, der es mal versucht hat, weiß das. Man kann dieser Frage bestenfalls ausweichen (gibt ja Thomas' gute Gründe dafür, pipapo) oder man erntet Skepsis. 

Ganz anders ist eine Gesetzgebung, die Flexibilität bzgl. der Hege und des Mitnehmens zeigt. Das erweitert einerseits die Möglichkeiten des Angelns und setzt andererseits die Beweislast hoch - zu hoch um jemanden an den Karren zu fahren, der sich nicht ganz dämlich verhält. 

Für so Karpfentypen, wie im Trööt hier besprochen, wird das u.U. zu wenig sein.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ja, vielleicht ist es so. Gleichwohl halte ich es für vollkommen illusorisch, eine Gesetzeslage zu bekommen, die die von mir dargestellte Szenerie erlauben würde. Die Frage nach dem Zweck wird in Deutschland immer mit dem Nahrungserwerb oder der Hege verbunden bleiben. Alles (ausschließlich) andere eröffnet nur die Möglichkeit, mein Beispiel als Beispiel für Tierquälerei zu nutzen. Der wichtige Punkt sind hier auch nicht die Schützer, sondern das allgemeine und häufig anzutreffende Verständnis, das einem Tier nicht mutwillig (und hier wieder ohne Grund) ein Schaden zugefügt werden soll, auf das Schützer treffen. Das bekommt man auch einfach nicht erklärt. Jeder, der es mal versucht hat, weiß das. Man kann dieser Frage bestenfalls ausweichen (gibt ja Thomas' gute Gründe dafür, pipapo) oder man erntet Skepsis.
> 
> Ganz anders ist eine Gesetzgebung, die Flexibilität bzgl. der Hege und des Mitnehmens zeigt. Das erweitert einerseits die Möglichkeiten des Angelns und setzt andererseits die Beweislast hoch - zu hoch um jemanden an den Karren zu fahren, der sich nicht ganz dämlich verhält.
> 
> *Für so Karpfentypen, wie im Trööt hier besprochen, wird das u.U. zu wenig sein*.



Nein, ganz und gar nicht. 
Er muss sich nur nicht so ganz dämlich anstellen.
(Wie Du so schön sagtest)
Weil C&R einfach nicht verboten ist. Da muss der Ankläger schon mit ganz anderen Tatvorwürfen kommen.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein, ganz und gar nicht.
> Er muss sich nur nicht so ganz dämlich anstellen.
> (Wie Du so schön sagtest)
> Weil C&R einfach nicht verboten ist. Da muss der Ankläger schon mit ganz anderen Tatvorwürfen kommen.



 Ich würde C&R schon als verboten hinstellen.
 Es ist aber kaum zu beweisen, wenn man seinen Vorsatz nicht selber preis gibt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auch in den verlinkten Bericht sind Fehler.
> Es kann in Deutschland kein Verurteilung auf Grund von C&R geben. Weil es kein C&R Verbot gibt.
> Die Urteilsbegründung war eine andere (meines Wissens).
> 
> ...



Moin,

die, die zweifeln können sich an der herrschenden Rechtsauffassung orientieren

Zweimal Verurteilung wg. C+R , sogar eine Wohnungsdurchsuchung ( Hinweis auf schwere straftat )

Einmal Freispruch

Einmal rausgemogelt ( Gegendarstellung, kein Geständnis bzgl. C+R )

Es wird vor Gericht tendenziell bei nachgewiesenem C+R schlecht ausgehen - persönliche Meinungen hin oder her.

Das blau Eingefärbte mit *Hinweis dieser Fisch und Fang ausgabe ist dabei höchst erhellend*

Ich kann jedem Zweifler dringend empfehlen, sich das in dieser Ausgabe geführte Interview mit Rechtsanwalt Weber durchzulesen.

*Sehr wichtige Lektüre für Angler *.

Danach diskutieren wir weiter.

R.S.


----------



## jranseier (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Dreimal Verurteilung wg. C+R



Die Verurteilung kann nicht wegen C&R erfolgt sein, da C&R im deutschen Recht nicht definiert und damit nicht verboten ist. Die Verurteilung erfolgte deswegen immer wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das TierSchG und da steht nichts von C&R drin.

In der Presse wird das dann immer nur als _"Verurteilung wegen C&R" _dargestellt.

ranseier


----------



## Lazarus (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



jranseier schrieb:


> Die Verurteilung kann nicht wegen C&R erfolgt sein, da C&R im deutschen Recht nicht definiert und damit nicht verboten ist. Die Verurteilung erfolgte deswegen immer wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das TierSchG und da steht nichts von C&R drin.


Diese Argumentation taucht leider immer wieder auf, sobald es um C&R geht. Leider ist sie nicht durchdacht:

Es steht in keinem deutschen Gesetz, dass es verboten ist, jemandem in der Kneipe mit der Faust die Nase zu brechen. Trotzdem ist solches Tun verboten und wird als Körperverletzung geahndet.

Analog dazu: Es muss in keinem Gesetz stehen, dass C&R verboten ist, bei klarer Beweislage wird die Handlung als Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verfolgt.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ok, jutt...

dann sind die Politiker in Brandenburg ein wenig plem plem

und in SH auch. Denn da wurde C&R ins Gesetz aufgenommen
Doppelt gemoppelt hält offensichtlich besser.

Zitat für Brandenburg:

 	"4.5.1. Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische
  	Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu  entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten  will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies unmittelbar nach  dem Lösen des Hakens zu geschehen. Fische, die entnommen und verwertet  werden sollen, sind unmittelbar nach dem Fang waidgerecht zu töten oder  vorübergehend, längstens bis zum Ende des Fangtages, zu hältern. Fische,  die zurückgesetzt werden sollen oder müssen, sind nach Möglichkeit  nicht zu keschern oder anders als mit nassen Händen zu berühren. Das  gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische, mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel Maße  und Masse der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend  ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen, widerspricht der guten fachlichen Praxis in  der Fischerei und ist daher nicht statthaft."


http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/de/gewaesserordnung/


Aber C&R ist ja verboten.


und tüss   |wavey:


----------



## Lazarus (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Sharpo, was willst du nun eigentlich sagen?



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das  gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische, mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel Maße  und Masse der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend  ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen, widerspricht der guten fachlichen Praxis in  der Fischerei und ist daher nicht statthaft."



Den Brandenburgern ist es also wichtig, C&R zu unterbinden.
Da es wohl Angler gibt, die nicht in der Lage sind zu erkennen, dass Spaßangeln (oder nenn es C&R oder wie immer du willst) in Deutschland aufgrund des Tierschutzgesetztes nicht erlaubt ist, haben sie es eben extra so in ihre Gewässerordnung reingeschrieben, dass es wirklich jeder verstehen müsste, der in der Lage ist eine Angel richtig herum zu halten.

Entsprechend in SH. 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber C&R ist ja verboten.


Sieht so aus, ja.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Sharpo, was willst du nun eigentlich sagen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben nicht..les den Text davor.  Komm mir jetzt ja nicht mit C&D an. Jeder Staatanwalt wird dich auslachen. Diesen Unterschied kann der Richter oder Staatsanwalt nicht beweisen.

Für C&R gibt es keine andere Definition als welche die Übersetzung aus dem Englischen von Catch und Realese.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Seit wann ist die Gewässerordnung ein von der Politik verabschiedetes Gesetz?
> 
> |wavey:



Seit wann darf eine Gewässerverrodnung gegen Gesetz verstossen?


----------



## Sharpo (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Hier auch nochmal für euch:

Und dann bin ich nun wahrlich und endgültig aus diesem thread raus..

http://www.sav-damgarten.de/aktuelles/storyboard/item/18-catch-and-release-fangen-und-freilassen

bzieht sich übrigens auf den bereits verlinkten bericht von mir...einige seiten vorher. 

und nu mögen mir die finger abfallen wenn ich in diesem thread noch irgendwas zu C&R schreibe..


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> So richtig scheint es immer nur die Carphunter zu treffen. Woran das wohl liegt...
> 
> |wavey:


 
 Wenn die da so sorgfältig aufgebaut und selektiv auf Karpfen fischen, ist es schwer zu begründen das sie gar keine Karpfen fangen wollen.#t
 Dann kann man den Schutz der Großfische auch nur zum Angelspaß begründen.

 Bei anderen Arten ist der Vorsatz viel schwerer zu beweisen.
 Auch das man meint einen "wichtigen" Fisch zurücksetzen zu müssen, auf den man selbstverständlich nicht gezielt angelte, macht es komplizierter.

 Beispiel: Niedersachsen erlaubt um den Erhalt von Wanderfischen zu fördern, das angeln auf Lachs und Meerforelle.
 Darf ein Mitglied nun also diese auch befischen und fängt aber beim Barschangeln eine Meerforelle die Ihm aber als zu  "wertvoll"erscheint um sie zu entnehmen, was  dann.:q
 Man müsste Ihm schon den Vorsatz beweisen.

 Selbst wenn *er* der Meinung sei, das ein "besonderer" zufälliger Fang zu wichtig sei, um Ihn zu entnehmen, kann man Ihm kaum etwas vorwerfen.
 Außer, wenn alle maßigen Fische entnommen werden müssen, was dann katastrophale Folgen haben könnte.
 (Dann sollte alles extra geregelt werden, was wohl kaum möglich ist)

 Da ist es dann Meinungssache was "wichtige" Fische sind und im Zweifel gilt halt Freispruch.

 Nebenbei trifft es wohl hauptsächlich Karpfenangler, weil es eben so viele gibt.
 C&R ist bei Aal oder Forellenanglern eher seltener.
 Die Friedfischangler kennen solche Urteile ja schon und die Bootsangler sind recht schwer zu überwachen.

 Es ist halt der Vorsatz, einen Fisch gezielt zu fangen, um Ihn dann wieder freizulassen der bestraft wird.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Naja, Fotos von Raubfischfängen gibt es auch zu genüge.
wenn man wollte könnte man..

unsere lieben angelprofis machen es der staatsanwaltschaft  nicht unbedingt schwer. 

Ob nun fetter Karpfe oder >1m Hecht? Foto is Foto.

U.B. hat auch letztens eine dicke Seeforelle gefangen im Möhnsee in der Zeitung veröffentlichen lassen.
Und?
Jeder Zeitungskommentar forderte ein freilassen statt abschlagen.
Wurde auch von ihm zurück gesetzt..

Anzeige? nööö. Warum  nicht?


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus?
> Der interpretatorische Freiraum bezüglich der anglerischen Absicht kann schnell mal gegen uns gewendet werden. Deshalb niemals Fangort  *und* Release angeben und sich die Möglichkeit offenhalten zu behaupten, dass der Fisch aus dem Ausland stammt. Gut is!
> 
> Achja, differenziert nicht zwischen Entnahmeangler und Releaser,
> ...



Amen! Dem ist eig nichts mehr hinzuzufügen! Und von wegen Lobby: Wenn man keine hat- besorgt man sich eine- der Zweck heiligt die Mittel!


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> *Naja, Fotos von Raubfischfängen gibt es auch zu genüge.
> wenn man wollte könnte man..
> 
> *Die "schlauen" Profis angeln längst in Holland *- *U.B , Gockel, Dietel etc.
> ...



Weil er es durfte - fehlender Aneignungswille.

Im Grunde genommen tanzt der aber auch auf sehr dünnem Eis, wenn er bspw. auf seinen grandiosen DVD´s Hechtangeln geht und - wunders - alles zurückzusetzen scheint.

Dat is so ein alter Fuchs und Geschäftsmann - dem können die niemals den Vorsatz nachweisen - außerdem fischt der mit Gästen nun unangreifbar in hollandia...

R.S.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ob nun fetter Karpfe oder >1m Hecht? Foto is Foto.
> 
> U.B. hat auch letztens eine dicke Seeforelle gefangen im Möhnsee in der Zeitung veröffentlichen lassen.
> Und?
> ...



 Da ist die Wahrheitsfindung aber auch viel schwerer, schon ob große Fische nun gut, wichtig oder negativ wirken ist eben umstritten.
 Beim Karpfen ist das ganz einfach, der Karpfen ist halt ein geduldetes Haustier zum Fang und Verzehr.
 Da gibt es keine Aufgaben die er noch haben könnte, aber sein Verbleib könnte negativ wirken.

 Nicht falsch verstehen, bin kein Feind der Karpfenangler oder Karpfen.
 Aber da ist einen Anklage einfach.
 Und die Karpfenangler sind auch noch fast harmlos.
 Einzeltäter und Einzeltiere halt.

 Was aber ist wenn so etwas organisiert, gemeinsam und mit Massen von Fischen abläuft.
 Das macht manch ein Depp gar noch öffentlich alles bekannt.

 (Wer da nun mit Fachbegriffen oder Links antwortet ist auch nicht klüger.#q)


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Gibt es neue Infos zum *konkreten* Verfahren? (um welches es hier geht - oder gehen SOLLTE!).


Ich finde hier nur noch "C&R" Blabla (wichtig und interessant - aber *HIER* meiner Ansicht nach doch etwas OT) - auch dazu habe ich eine Meinung - wer will, der soll und kann nach unserer Gesetzeslage nach wie vor releasen, wenn er clever genug ist und einige Feinheiten bei seinem Angeln beachtet (--> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html )

Danke!

Ernie


----------



## snofla (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

jepp das passt ernie 1973


----------



## meckpomm (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> (--> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html )



Moin,

schön, dass du dich selbst zitierst. Aber es bleibt letztendlich ein Kommentar auf einer juristisch bedeutungslosen Seite für Angler. Du stellst damit deine Rechtsauslegung öffentlich dar, um - und das ist meine Vermutung - einen der vielen Anglerboard-User ggf. irgendwann beruflich vertreten zu können. Das was du da zusammengetragen hast, hatten selbst Laien zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt schon selbst herausgefunden. Wenn du das ganze inhaltlich voranbringen möchtest, dann schreib doch einen umfassenden Aufsatz in einer juristisch anerkannten Zeitschrift! Sowas wird von Richtern gelesen, denn bei einem anstehenden Verfahren wird sich jeder Richter in diese Materie einarbeiten müssen. Dazu müsstest du dich aber dezidierter mit den Quellen und dem Thema auseinandersetzen. Das werden dir auch andere Juristen bestätigen, die ebenfalls im Thema stecken.

Richter schauen sich bei diesem Randgruppenthema auch die Urteile an, die in der Vergangenheit zu ähnlichen Themen gefällt wurden. Die hier genannte Auflistung ist unvollständig. Jedes Jahr werden ähnliche Fälle verhandelt oder zumindest staatsanwaltlich untersucht. Es gibt aktuellere Urteile z.B. vom AG Lemgo (25-Cs-Js 86/10-194/10), wo auch ein Gutachter herangezogen wurde, um zu Beurteilen, ob ein Fisch auf einem Foto noch lebt und dies vom Gericht auch gewürdigt wurde. Allerdings hat der Beklagte (und anschließend Verurteilte) weitere gravierende Fehler gemacht.

In der Summe stelle ich aber auch diesmal fest, dass immer die anderen (Vereine, Verbände, andere Angler, Politiker, Richter etc.) Schuld sein sollen. Selbst aktiv werden, besser machen! Besserwissen, reicht nicht!

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Du stellst damit deine Rechtsauslegung öffentlich dar, um - und das ist meine Vermutung - einen der vielen Anglerboard-User ggf. irgendwann beruflich vertreten zu können


Ernie praktiziert nicht.........


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



meckpomm schrieb:


> ... dann schreib doch einen umfassenden Aufsatz in einer juristisch anerkannten Zeitschrift...


Grundsätzlich eine schöne Idee.
Besser wäre noch höchstrichterliche Urteile zu erwirken, die bergen aber die riesige Gefahr in sich, dass es auch in die Hose gehen kann, und das dann umfassend.



meckpomm schrieb:


> ...In der Summe stelle ich aber auch diesmal fest, dass immer die anderen  (Vereine, Verbände, andere Angler, Politiker, Richter etc.) Schuld sein  sollen. Selbst aktiv werden, besser machen! Besserwissen, reicht  nicht!


Da bewegst du dich in Sachen 'Verbände' aber auf dem Holzweg.
Mir ist bewusst, dass dieses 'V'-Wort so einige hier nervt.
Aber man kann nicht ignorieren:
_GENAU DAS_ ist eine der Aufgaben einer Interessenvertretung,
wenn nicht sogar ihre primäre Aufgabe,
sie werden dafür bezahlt!!!
Von mir & von dir.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



meckpomm schrieb:


> .....dann schreib doch einen umfassenden Aufsatz in einer juristisch anerkannten Zeitschrift!




Gibt es doch.
In der Agrar und Umweltrecht 2/2005 ist eine Veröffentlichung von Arlinghaus / Jendrusch zu finden.

https://www.juris.de/jportal/prev/SILU000061605


----------



## Kodo-Jano (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Mache ja grad den Schein. Dort wird absolut drauf bestanden, dass C&R verboten ist, wenn der Fisch maßig ist. Warum dürfen dann Matze Koch und andere weiter ihre Videos verbreiten? Bessere Beweise gibt es doch eigtl. kaum.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

c&r ist sogar bei untermaßigen Fischen verboten...


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> schön, dass du dich selbst zitierst. Aber es bleibt letztendlich ein Kommentar auf einer juristisch bedeutungslosen Seite für Angler. Du stellst damit deine Rechtsauslegung öffentlich dar, um - und das ist meine Vermutung - einen der vielen Anglerboard-User ggf. irgendwann beruflich vertreten zu können. Das was du da zusammengetragen hast, hatten selbst Laien zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt schon selbst herausgefunden. Wenn du das ganze inhaltlich voranbringen möchtest, dann schreib doch einen umfassenden Aufsatz in einer juristisch anerkannten Zeitschrift! Sowas wird von Richtern gelesen, denn bei einem anstehenden Verfahren wird sich jeder Richter in diese Materie einarbeiten müssen. Dazu müsstest du dich aber dezidierter mit den Quellen und dem Thema auseinandersetzen. Das werden dir auch andere Juristen bestätigen, die ebenfalls im Thema stecken.
> 
> ...




Gut erkannt - "...auf einer juristisch bedeutungslosen Seite für Angler"....---> und genau da sollte es auch hin!

Es IST für Angler geschrieben - und niemand sonst!

Damit bin ich schonmal "selbst aktiv geworden", um Anglerkollegen die Problematik in Kürze bewusst zu machen und vielleicht den ein oder anderen mal dazu zu bringen, über seine Art der Angelei nachzudenken - das reicht mir.

Ich erhebe keinen wissenschaftlichen Anspruch mit meinem Beitrag & es soll auch nur den jur. "Laien" (= Mehrzahl der Angler) mal aufzeigen, worauf man als Angler so achten kann, soll & ggf. muss, um *nicht* ins Fadenkreuz der Justiz zu geraten.

Hätte ich wissenschaftliche Ambitionen gehabt, dann hätte ich seinerzeit das mir angebotene Promotionsstudium angenommen - hab ich nicht - und auch ohne "Dr." lebt es sich sehr gut...#6

Nur diesen Anspruch erhebt mein Beitrag und erfüllt ihn auch, wie ich denke.

Hätten tatsächlich alle Angler diesen Beitrag gelesen, verstanden und beherzigt, dann gäbe es aktuell wohl keine nennenswerten Verfahren, außer jemand liefert sich mit Vorsatz oder aus Dummheit selbst ans Messer....

Auf andere wissenschaftliche Beiträge verweise ich darin und ganz egal, wo ein Richter reinschaut, oder nicht - wer sich meine Ratschläge zu Herzen nimmt, der wird nicht verurteilt werden können.

Das reicht mir, um den lesenden Anglern eine gewisse Hilfestellung zu geben.

*Gott sei Dank muss ich meine Brötchen nicht als Jurist verdienen und habe somit auch kein Eigeninteresse daran, Werbung für mich selbst zu machen, um "Mandanten" zu bekommen...!

*Auch insoweit irrst Du also...*

Petri!

Ernie

PS:

*Der Beitrag ist aus dem Jahr 2010 (Mai) - weswegen das damals gerade erst anhängige  Verfahren des AG Lemgo auch natürlich nicht berücksichtigt werden *KONNTE*.

Was sich dem aufmerksamen Leser schon logisch erschliessen sollte......!?!


----------



## Laserbeak (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> c&r ist sogar bei untermaßigen Fischen verboten...



  Bitte um Erklärung. Evtl habe ich gerade ein Brett vor dem Kopf, aber das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ernie praktiziert nicht.........



Nur hin und wieder mal als unentgeltlicher "Robin Hood" für Familie u Freunde  - aber Ernie verdient sein Geld nicht als Jurist...

Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



meckpomm schrieb:


> In der Summe stelle ich aber auch diesmal fest, dass immer die anderen (Vereine, Verbände, andere Angler, Politiker, Richter etc.) Schuld sein sollen. Selbst aktiv werden, besser machen! Besserwissen, reicht nicht!



Gib mal ein paar Beispiele von Deinen Aktionen. 

Oder muss ich vermuten, Du hast zu einem Spiegel gesprochen ?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Kodo-Jano schrieb:


> Mache ja grad den Schein. Dort wird absolut drauf bestanden, dass C&R verboten ist, wenn der Fisch maßig ist. Warum dürfen dann Matze Koch und andere weiter ihre Videos verbreiten? Bessere Beweise gibt es doch eigtl. kaum.



Matze Koch weißt bei jedem Zurücksetzen darauf hin, dass der betreffende Fisch leider zu groß zur Verwertung für ihn allein ist. |wavey:

Und oftmals sieht man gar nicht, dass er zurücksetzt.

C&R muss nachgewiesen werden. Solange man plausibel erklären kann ,dass man eigentlich mit dem Ziel der Entnahme gehandelt hat, nur leider der gefangene Fisch nicht ins "Beuteschema" passte, stehen die Chancen gut.

Das gilt übrigens auch für Bayern. Das Tierschutzgesetz steht über dem Bayerischen Fischereigesetz und wenn jemand den gefangenen Fisch nicht verwerten kann/will und eigentlich offensichtlich was ganz anderes fangen wollte (typisches Beispiel: Brassen beim Karpfenangeln), ist das Recht auf der Seite des Anglers.


----------



## fordfan1 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> c&r ist sogar bei untermaßigen Fischen verboten...



Wie so viele warte ich auf ne Begründung nach diesem Satz 

Kommt keine,ist mir ja schon klar...

Hauptsache du hattest was geschrieben


----------



## Trollwut (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Wie so viele warte ich auf ne Begründung nach diesem Satz
> 
> Kommt keine,ist mir ja schon klar...
> 
> Hauptsache du hattest was geschrieben



Catch and Release bezieht sich auf das gezielte fangen und wieder zurücksetzen bestimmter Fische.
Gezielt darf man nicht auf untermaßige Angeln.

so würd ich seinen Satz zumindest deuten? |kopfkrat


----------



## Saarhunter (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

C&R gibts in Deutschland einfach nicht und basta....das ist etwas was von unseren Spezis irgendwann mal eingeführt wurde und so nach und nach als die einzig richtige Art dahingestellt wurde....wie soll es auch anders sein wenn es in jedem Videoblog vorgemacht wird......denke es gibt sogar viele Abkäser die garnicht wissen was sie eigentlich da machen aber das natürlich aus voller überzeugung tun....ich fange die Fische ja nur weil sie so schön sind...blablabla....

Für mich das unwort Deutschlands


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

C&R ist das gezielte Angeln von Fischen, ohne Entnahmeabsicht. Dieses ist z.B. in der SH Landesverordnung sogar explizit als Verboten aufgeführt.

Untermaßige Fische dürfen nicht entnommen werden, deswegen darf ich auch gezielt nicht drauf angeln. Der Grund für die Verwertung entfällt, und aus Spass an der Freude darf in Deutschland sowieso keiner Angeln.

Deswegen. C&R verboten, ob maßig oder untermaßig ist egal.

Am Wasser sieht die Realität dann wieder ganz anders aus...


----------



## Tapire (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Hehe das immer noch über C&R diskutiert wird  
Im Zweifel ist der Fisch beim enthaken von der Hand gerutscht, fische haben nicht selten die Angewohnheit so rutschig zu sein 


Diese Diskussion über C&R ist meiner Meinung recht altbacken, wirklich nachweisen sollte man es dir im Zweifel eh nicht können, bist du halt ein tollpatsch mit zwei linken Händen 


So gute Nacht!


----------



## jranseier (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Tapire schrieb:


> Im Zweifel ist der Fisch beim enthaken von der Hand gerutscht, fische haben nicht selten die Angewohnheit so rutschig zu sein



Falsch, auch da bist Du dran. Es gilt: zuerst abschlagen, dann abhaken.

ranseier


----------



## K.K.1978 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Hallo,

nicht nur wir Angler stehen im Focus: http://www.mopo.de/nachrichten/aerg...burger-fischhaendler-an,5067140,27815890.html

C&R gehört bei mir zum guten Ton, da ich nicht alle Fische mitnehmen kann und will.

Ja, ich bin ein Illegaler, ein überzeugter Wiederholungstäter. 

Grüße


----------



## Norbi (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich sprech mal für die Hamburger Freien Gewässer,hier ist es gang und gebe Fische zu entnehmen oder wieder schwimmen zulassen,das kann jeder Angler für sich entscheiden.
Schade das mich noch keiner von der Gruppe Petra angesülzt hat,das gibt Fratzenfutter!!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ich sprech mal für die Hamburger Freien Gewässer,hier ist es gang und gebe Fische zu entnehmen oder wieder schwimmen zulassen,das kann jeder Angler für sich entscheiden.


In manchen Bundesländern ist es wohl erlaubt, ob man jetzt "diesen" Fisch für die Verwertung mitnehmen möchte/kann oder nicht. Bei uns in Niedersachsen "muss" man den Fisch, der Maß hat, verwerten. #c


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

*Fangen - freilassen - Fresse halten* und das Problem wie jetzt am DWS gäbe es garnicht...


----------



## Norbi (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> In manchen Bundesländern ist es wohl erlaubt, ob man jetzt "diesen" Fisch für die Verwertung mitnehmen möchte/kann oder nicht. Bei uns in Niedersachsen "muss" man den Fisch, der Maß hat, verwerten. #c



Aber dann verstösst Du doch gegen das Tierschutzgesetzt,denn
Tierschutzgesetzt ist Bundesgesetzt und steht somit über dem Landesgesetzt(Fischereigesetzt):m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Norbi schrieb:


> Aber dann verstösst Du doch gegen das Tierschutzgesetzt,denn
> Tierschutzgesetzt ist Bundesgesetzt und steht somit über dem Landesgesetzt(Fischereigesetzt):m


Paragraphenreiten in Deutschland ist auch eine Sportart 

Nunja, du angelst mit dem Ziel der Verwertung. Das ist laut Gesetz okay. Lediglich das Bundesland gibt die Möglichkeit (oder auch nicht, wie in Niedersachsen) zu Entscheiden, ob du das gefangene Tier auch verwerten möchtest. Eigentlich ein Unding jemanden zu zwingen den 2 Meter Waller zu verwerten. Aber gut, wem erzähle ich das hier ^^


----------



## Norbi (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> *Fangen - freilassen - Fresse halten* und das Problem wie jetzt am DWS gäbe es garnicht...



So sollte man(n) es machen wenn man kein Fisch mitnehmen will.
Hier schreiben ja nur mehr oder weniger normale Angler,ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit was ist mit sogenannten Profis wie Matze Koch,Veit Wilde,Strelow und Konsorten die leben es ja vor!!


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> *Fangen - freilassen - Fresse halten*



So sieht es aus!
Aber von irgendwelchen unterbelichteten Hantas ist eine solche Weitsicht auch in Zukunft nicht zu erwarten.
Im Gegenteil es wird sich noch voller Stolz über die eigene C&R Religion öffentlich wirksam verbreitet, dass man solch edlen Gemüts ist und seinen besten "Freund" wieder in Freiheit wähnt, bereit zum nächsten Fangerlebnis.
Aber ein solches Missionieren ist inzwischen auch bei Raubfischanglern verbreitet.
Da ist auch der Ärger mit Schützermenschen und der Justiz vorprogramiert.
Ich kann auch nur betonen, wenn man schon released(aus egal welchen Gründen), dann dieses gefälligst nicht an die große Glocke hängen!

Jürgen


----------



## Norbi (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> So sieht es aus!
> Aber von irgendwelchen unterbelichteten Hantas ist eine solche Weitsicht auch in Zukunft nicht zu erwarten.
> Im Gegenteil es wird sich noch voller Stolz über die eigene C&R Religion öffentlich wirksam verbreitet, dass man solch edlen Gemüts ist und seinen besten "Freund" wieder in Freiheit wähnt, bereit zum nächsten Fangerlebnis.
> Aber ein solches Missionieren ist inzwischen auch bei Raubfischanglern verbreitet.
> ...



Genauso sieht es aus,Leute die es an die große Glocke hängen schreiben sich damit Ihre Strafanzeige selber aus.....hab kein Mitleid mit denen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> In manchen Bundesländern ist es wohl erlaubt, ob man jetzt "diesen" Fisch für die Verwertung mitnehmen möchte/kann oder nicht. Bei uns in Niedersachsen "muss" man den Fisch, der Maß hat, verwerten. #c


 
Erzählt doch bitte nicht immer solchen Schmarren! Das muss man nicht mal in Bayern, wenn der Fisch Beifang ist.

Ich hatte diesbezüglich vor kurzem einen kleinen Disput mit dem Bayerischen Landesverband. Der hat in einem Schriftstück bedauert, dass Angler leider auch Zufallsfänge gefährdeter Arten abschlagen müssten. Ich habe mich dann schriftlich an den Verband gewandt und darauf hingewiesen, dass dem nicht so ist und man bitte die Verbreitung dieses, im Widerspruch zum Tierschutzgesetz stehenden Unsinns unterlassen soll.

In der Antwort stand dann, dies sei so nicht klar und es gäbe da durchaus unterschiedliche Rechtsauffassungen. 
Darauf hin habe ich den Herren schriftlich Beispiele zugesandt, wo ich dieses Jahr Beifänge zurückgesetzt habe und sie aufgefordert, nun mal mit einer Anzeige tätig zu werden, wenn man der Meinung ist, hier herrsche Klärungsbedarf. Den würde ich dann gern gerichtlich aus der Welt räumen. Seitdem habe ich vom Verband nichts mehr gehört.

Gleiches Theater letztens am Fluss. Ich fische auf Brassen und habe schon zwei im Eimer, dann beißt eine Barbe. Die setze ich zurück. Da kommt ein Typ angelaufen, und fragt mich, ob ich weiß, dass das verboten ist und zeigt mir seine Polizeimarke. Ich zücke Stift und Zettel, um mir seine Daten aufzuschreiben und kündige ihm eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung zum Begehen einer Straftat an, weil er mich zwingen will, ein Tier zu töten, für das ich keine Verwertung habe. 
Heftigstes Zurückrudern seinerseits, man müsse doch nun nicht gleich extrem reagieren, kurze Diskussion und weg war er.

Und das alles in Bayern. Nicht immer kuschen.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Erzählt doch bitte nicht immer solchen Schmarren! Das muss man nicht mal in Bayern, wenn der Fisch Beifang ist.
> 
> Ich hatte diesbezüglich vor kurzem einen kleinen Disput mit dem Bayerischen Landesverband. Der hat in einem Schriftstück bedauert, dass Angler leider auch Zufallsfänge gefährdeter Arten abschlagen müssten. Ich habe mich dann schriftlich an den Verband gewandt und darauf hingewiesen, dass dem nicht so ist und man bitte die Verbreitung dieses, im Widerspruch zum Tierschutzgesetz stehenden Unsinns unterlassen soll.
> 
> ...




Jupp, das Tierschutzgesetz verbietet das Töten von Tieren ohne vernünftigen Grund.
Wenn ich für den Beifang keine Verwertungsabsicht o. Möglichkeit habe, fehlt mir der Grund. (Kein Mensch kann mich z.b. zwingen verseuchte Fische zu essen).
Also back to the roots mit den Fisch.


----------



## GeorgeB (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Naturliebhaber schrieb:
> Ich zücke Stift und Zettel, um mir seine Daten aufzuschreiben und  kündige ihm eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung zum Begehen einer Straftat an,  weil er mich zwingen will, ein Tier zu töten, für das ich keine  Verwertung habe.



Derart lustige Situationen offenbaren den ganzen Irrsinn dieser Zivilisationskrankheit "politische Korrektheit". Je mehr juristische Laien mit ihren teils abenteuerlichen Rechtsauffassungen mitreden, desto verrückter die Diskussion. 

Faktisch sind doch gefühlte 90 % aller Deutschen im Wesentlichen einer Meinung:

Angeln, mit dem Ziel Fisch zu verwerten, ist vollkommen ok. Fische zurück zu setzen, deren Art man erhalten möchte, oder die den Fortbestand einer Art sichern wollen, ist lobenswert. Ebenso wenn man Fische zurück setzt, die man nicht verwerten kann. Dann schenkt man halt dem Fischopa sein Leben. Auch Hegefischen mit gemäßigtem Wettkampfcharakter, um invasiven Arten oder Überbeständen auf den Leib zu rücken, werden von jedem normalen, gemäßigt denkenden Menschen gebilligt.

Zunehmend kritisch sieht man indes übertriebene Trophäenjagd auf Großfische, mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel Fotos zu schießen, mit denen man dann (im Netz) prahlt. So wie einst der Opa in Afrika auf erlegtem Großwild geprotzt hat. Vor allem Teichanlagen, die derartige Fische zum ständigen Fangen und Zurücksetzen "bevorraten". Immer wieder die gleichen Fische. Immer die gleichen Fotoorgien. Mit "angeln" hat das doch wenig zu tun. 

So wie auch reines Wettfischen kritischer gesehen wird. Tiere um die Wette zu erlegen, ist nun mal nicht jedermanns Sache. 

Angler, die ein wenig mit der Zeit gehen und sich an deren Spielregeln halten, bekommen auch nur in Ausnahmefällen Probleme. Dort, wo man mal in Grauzonen gerät, nutzt man das klügste Instrument, das man zur Verfügung hat: Schnauze halten, und nicht mit dem Kopf vor die Wand rennen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Erzählt doch bitte nicht immer solchen Schmarren! Das muss man nicht mal in Bayern, wenn der Fisch Beifang ist.


Wenn du eine Quelle(für Niedersachsen) hast, die anderes besagt, dann darfst du die gerne liefern ohne gleich von Schmarren(bei uns Unsinn) zu sprechen.
Und damit meine ich nicht deine Erfahrungen. Meine sind leider andere nach diversen Gesprächen mit Anglern, Vereinsmitgliedern, Geschäftsinhabern und Mitarbeitern.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hatte diesbezüglich vor kurzem einen kleinen Disput mit dem Bayerischen Landesverband. Der hat in einem Schriftstück bedauert, dass Angler leider auch Zufallsfänge gefährdeter Arten abschlagen müssten.


Von gefährdeten Arten hat auch keiner gesprochen. Hier ging es um Fische, die ein passende Maß haben und hier in Niedersachsen dann auch entnommen werden sollen.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und das alles in Bayern. Nicht immer kuschen.


Das ist eine Regel, an die sich wohl kaum jemand halten wird. Was nach außen gesprochen wird, Thema hatten wir ja gerade erst hier, ist was anderes.


----------



## Norbi (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Paragraphenreiten in Deutschland ist auch eine Sportart
> 
> Nunja, du angelst mit dem Ziel der Verwertung. Das ist laut Gesetz okay. Lediglich das Bundesland gibt die Möglichkeit (oder auch nicht, wie in Niedersachsen) zu Entscheiden, ob du das gefangene Tier auch verwerten möchtest. Eigentlich ein Unding jemanden zu zwingen den 2 Meter Waller zu verwerten. Aber gut, wem erzähle ich das hier ^^



Das hat nichts mit Paragraphenreiten zu tun,das der Bundesverband und deren Beführworter Ihrer Richtlinien gegen das Bundestierschutzgesetzt verstossen....wissen wir doch Alle...oder ?? Aber deshalb müssen wir Angler es nicht tun:m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Quelle(für Niedersachsen) hast, die anderes besagt, dann darfst du die gerne liefern ohne gleich von Schmarren(bei uns Unsinn) zu sprechen.


 
Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. Es ist völlig egal, was die Landesgesetze diesbezüglich aussagen. Das Tierschutzgesetz als Bundesgesetz steht über diesen.

Übrigens: Alle mir bekannten diesbezüglichen Anzeigen gegen Angler wurden wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gestellt, nicht wegen Verstoßes gegen Landesverordnungen.
Der bayerische Angler, der die 20er Plötze entnimmt und zu Hause auf den Misthaufen wirft, hat hier ggf. ein erheblich größeres Problem, wenn er angezeigt wird, als der Zurücksetzer.

Dieses Beispiel ist übrigens durchaus nicht konstruiert. In Höchstadt an der Aisch gab es eine Anzeige gegen einen Angler, weil dieser nach einem Hegefischen verbuttete Brassen auf seinem Misthaufen entsorgt hatte. Ihn hat nur der Umstand, dass er für das jeweilige Gewässer Entnahmezwang nachweisen konnte, vor größerem Ärger bewahrt.


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Also - es geht ja wieder wild zu hier.

Dann mache ich mal mit:

Einen unerwünschten Beifang abzuschlagen ist rechtlich problematisch, wenn ich das Tierschutzgesetz ernst nehme, welches als Bundesgesetz klar über landesgesetzlichen Regelungen zur Fischerei steht.

Wunschdenken einiger Landesgesetzgeber - z.B. in Bayern ist offenbar der (theoretische) Grundgedanke, dass man garnicht angeln gehen dürfe, wenn man nicht bereit ist, jeden nicht geschonten, maßigen und außerhalb der Schonzeiten erbeuteten Fisch auch zu entnehmen und einer Verwertung zuzuführen.

Das kann man durchaus im Hinblick auf das TierschG problematisch finden, so wie ich.

Nach meiner persönlichen und rechtlich zumindest diskutierbaren Ansicht, kann und *MUSS* man ungewollte Beifänge auch wieder Zurücksetzen. (zum Töten dürfte der "vernünftige Grund" dann wohl fehlen!?!).

Das verstehen einige nicht - andere sehen das anders - und wer weiß und entscheidet schon, was ungewollt ist - und was eben nicht?!?

Wer gezielt auf Karpfen angelt, sowohl von der Technik, den Ködern etc her, dann auch ständig Karpfen fängt, der wird es zumindest schwer haben, sein komplettes und ständiges Zurücksetzen mit "Karpfen war ungewollter Beifang" zu begründen.

Anders sieht´s nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht schon dann aus, wenn ich beim Aalansitz für die Räuchertonne mal einen Karpfen auf Tauwurm fange und den als "ungewollt" schnell und schonend release.

Aber - wo Raum für Diskussionen ist, da wird auch diskutiert werden.

Am Ende kommt dann mal mit etwas Pech ein Staatsanwalt und evtl. sogar mal ein Richter, der dann entscheiden muss - dabei werden immer Einzelfälle entschieden und nach meiner höchstpersönlichen Ansicht, haben wir Angler es in der Hand, wie ein solches Verfahren ausgeht --> WENN wir uns halbwegs clever und geschickt verhalten und einige Feinheiten beachten (z.B. so: --> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html ).

Klar - *nur* meine Meinung zu dem Ganzen, aber wer drauf hört, der minimiert sein Verurteilungsrisiko zumindest immens - wer weiter damit prahlt, immer alles zurückzusetzen, der geht eben wissentlich und willentlich ein höheres Risiko ein und mein Mitleid hält´ sich dann auch in Grenzen!




Ernie


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also - es geht ja wieder wild zu hier.
> 
> Dann mache ich mal mit:
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so.
Und...mich kann auch keiner zwingen einen stark mit Giftstoffen belasteten Aal etc. zu verzehren. 
(Wenn es eine Verzehrempfehlung o. Warnung für das entsprechende Bundesland gibt).


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. Es ist völlig egal, was die Landesgesetze diesbezüglich aussagen. Das Tierschutzgesetz als Bundesgesetz steht über diesen.
> 
> Übrigens: Alle mir bekannten diesbezüglichen Anzeigen gegen Angler wurden wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gestellt, nicht wegen Verstoßes gegen Landesverordnungen.
> Der bayerische Angler, der die 20er Plötze entnimmt und zu Hause auf den Misthaufen wirft, hat hier ggf. ein erheblich größeres Problem, wenn er angezeigt wird, als der Zurücksetzer.
> ...



Klingt makaber - aber überspitzt formuliert ist auch Kompostierung zur späteren "Bio-Düngung" eine Art der nützlichen Verwertung --> bzw. ein vernünftiger Grund für Tötung und Entnahme von Fischen in *rechtlicher* *!!!* (und *nicht* moralischer, ethischer oder gar philosophischer oder beinahe religiöser !!!) Hinsicht!

Dazu lässt sich auch historisch noch etwas bringen, weil´s z.B. in Nordamerika mal Indianer gab, die unter jeder gepflanzten Nutzpflanze einen toten Fisch vergraben haben - vermutlich eben aus diesem Grund --> bio-Düngung.

Ob das nun reicht, um auch mit "Tradition" zu argumentieren, dass hängt wohl vom Stammbaum des jeweiligen "Täters" ab...

Bei Brassen kommen da einige gedanklich auch noch mit - aber - fang´ mal an Zander und Karpfen zu kompostieren - da wirst Du schnell den Unterschied zwischen Recht, Moral und Ethik kennenlernen bei unserer untereinander so toleranten Anglerschaft....

Trotzdem fange ich Fische zum Beispiel auch gezielt als Tierfutter für meinen Hund (Grundeln, Weißfische etc.) - da soll mal einer kommen und mir meinen "vernünftigen Grund" in Frage stellen - dem sehe ich gelassen entgegen!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Und...mich kann auch keiner zwingen einen stark mit Giftstoffen belasteten Aal etc. zu verzehren.
> (Wenn es eine Verzehrempfehlung o. Warnung für das entsprechende Bundesland gibt).




Gib mir den Aal - ich räuchere den und verzehre den auch im Rahmen einer bewussten Selbstgefährdung!

:m

Allerdings esse ich höchstens 4-5 Mal im Jahr Aal - wöchentlich oder täglich würde ich den ebenfalls nicht mehr konsumieren....

Schwangeren, Schwerstkranken und Kleinkindern rate ich ebenfalls vom Verzehr ab.

Ernie


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Norbi schrieb:


> ,ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit was ist mit sogenannten Profis wie Matze Koch,Veit Wilde,Strelow und Konsorten die leben es ja vor!!


 
 Tja , da braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn es Nachahmer und Jünger gibt die vor lauter Ehrfurcht
 zur Salzsäule erstarren wenn die Scenegrößen auch nur nen Furz lassen.

 Aber , auch bei diesen Leuten - zumindes bei einigen , hat ein Umdenken begonnen. Immer mehr von ihren machen mit mahnenden Worten auf sich aufmerksam.
 Dazu kommt das sie in der Masse ihr Tätigkeitsfeld ins Ausland verlegt haben und dort gemäß der geltenden gesetzlichen Gegenbenheiten handeln.
 Aber auch hier in D .. es gibt keine Bilder (mehr) vom zurücksetzen - es gibt keine Worte (mehr)die das zurücksetzen proklamieren....
 Die haben sich schlicht und einfach der aktuellen Situation angepasst.. ( in ihrer Öffentlichskeitarbeit")


----------



## jranseier (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nur betonen, wenn man schon released (aus egal welchen Gründen), dann dieses gefälligst nicht an die große Glocke hängen!



Genau dies würde schon eine ganze Menge helfen.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Nach meiner persönlichen und rechtlich zumindest diskutierbaren Ansicht, kann und *MUSS* man ungewollte Beifänge auch wieder Zurücksetzen. (zum Töten dürfte der "vernünftige Grund" dann wohl fehlen!?!).



Danke für die Klarstellung. Ist anscheinend vielen nicht klar.

ranseier


----------



## Norbi (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



jranseier schrieb:


> Genau dies würde schon eine ganze Menge helfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Leuten denen es nicht klar ist.....nehmt endlich die vom DAFV/VDSF gesponserten Scheuklappen ab.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Auch ich bedanke mich für die Klarstellung.

Wie soll man auch als normaler Angler noch durchsteigen, wenn selbst Juristen dort Widersprüche sehen und es kaum noch einer versteht (und jeder was anderes behauptet).


----------



## Wollebre (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

mich betrifft die Thematik nicht mehr da ich meine Angelaktivitäten schon vor Jahre ins Ausland verlegt habe.
Wie groß die Unsicherheit ist durch C&R mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt zu kommen, zeigt das das Thema regelmäßig neu diskutiert wird, aber am Ende niemand wirklich schlauer ist als vorher.
Wo ist der Verband der einem betroffenen Angler mal durch alle Instanzen boxt (Prozess finanziert) um ein Grundsatzurteil zu erwirken? Nur dadurch gibt es Klarheit.
Kann doch nicht angehen das immer wieder Staatsanwälte und Richter sich damit beschäftigen müssen. Denke da gibt es wahrlich wichtigeres zu tun was verfolgt und abgehandelt werden muss. 

Möchte aber klar anmerken, das ich für mich reines Spaßangeln ablehne welches nicht den Zweck hat diese und jene gefangenen Fische einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen, und alle Fische sofort wieder zu releasen.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Eigentlich ist die "Sache" in jeder Hinsicht ganz einfach!

Mal schauen, wie lange die Klarstellungen diesmal halten!


----------



## Silvio.i (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Wollebre schrieb:


> ...Wo ist der Verband der einem betroffenen Angler mal durch alle Instanzen boxt (Prozess finanziert) um ein Grundsatzurteil zu erwirken? ...



Nicht bei uns in MV |gr:


----------



## angler1996 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

die eindeutige Regelung was darf ich und was nicht, wird es als Gesetzestext bezüglich C&R kaum jemals geben können,
 So nach dem Motto bei Rot gefahren - Rübe ab.
 Die Bandbreite ist einfach zu groß, die Handlungsmöglichkeiten zu vielfältig und letztlich nur anhand des konkreten Einzelfalles festzumachen ( wenn überhaupt).
 Die Begriffe Schaden/ Leiden etc. werden diskutiert, ob sie überhaupt auf Fische anzuwenden sind. Was ist ein vernünftiger Grund?
 Irgendwo versteh ich auch das Rufen nach Verboten nicht, man braucht sich doch nur im Rahmen seiner eigenen moralisch /ethischen Vorstellungen zu verhalten- siehe Ernies Beitrag und nix wird passieren. Schreibt man ne Grenze fest, kommt der Nächste und versucht sie zu umgehen - wozu dann?
 Und übrigens einmal definierte Verbote bekommt man schwer wieder weg.
 So wie jetzt formuliert, ermöglicht §1 TierSchG doch ne 
 ganze Menge. 
 Wir müssen nur auf unsere Verbände aufpassen, dass die damit keine Quatsch machen|supergri
 Gruß A.


----------



## Norbi (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



angler1996 schrieb:


> die eindeutige Regelung was darf ich und was nicht, wird es als Gesetzestext bezüglich C&R kaum jemals geben können,
> So nach dem Motto bei Rot gefahren - Rübe ab.
> Die Bandbreite ist einfach zu groß, die Handlungsmöglichkeiten zu vielfältig und letztlich nur anhand des konkreten Einzelfalles festzumachen ( wenn überhaupt).
> Die Begriffe Schaden/ Leiden etc. werden diskutiert, ob sie überhaupt auf Fische anzuwenden sind. Was ist ein vernünftiger Grund?
> ...



Alles Richtig was Ernie geschreibselt,nur..........wenn Tante Petra mit Ihren hohlen Kopf und dicken Ar..... angewackelt kommt gehts wieder rund.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Norbi schrieb:


> Alles Richtig was Ernie geschreibselt,nur..........wenn Tante Petra mit Ihren hohlen Kopf und dicken Ar..... angewackelt kommt gehts wieder rund.


Wenn man nur ein wenig aufpasst und mitdenkt, dann kann auch PETA Zwegat einem nichts. Nicht zuletzt weil man dann erst gar nicht ins Visir rückt.


----------



## Norbi (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Wenn man nur ein wenig aufpasst und mitdenkt, dann kann auch PETA Zwegat einem nichts. Nicht zuletzt weil man dann erst gar nicht ins Visir rückt.



Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben das ich mal einen von Petra beim angeln treffen möchte.Für mich ist Petra weder eine Tierschutz noch eine Tierrechtsorga sondern eine Kriminellevereinigung,das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Anzeigen kann euch ein jeder für jeden Kram.
Nur ob die Staatsanwaltschaft ie Ermittlungen aufnimmt ist etwas anderes.

Warum soviel Angst vor der Peta?
Sicherlich ist eine Anzeige gegen einen wieder mit Stress und Arbeit verbunden. Ärgerlich ja.

Ich wünschte mir hier mehr Rückhalt von unseren Verbänden und nicht gleich Stellungnahmen wie: wir distanzieren uns von ...

Es müsste umgekehrt laufen. Anzeige von Peta?
..ok, bekommst einen Fachanwalt von uns (min. empfohlen).
Gutachten von DR. A. etc. liefern wir ...




Wer brüllt hat unrecht. Kennt ihr doch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich wünschte mir hier mehr Rückhalt von unseren Verbänden und nicht gleich Stellungnahmen wie: wir distanzieren uns von ...


:q:q:q
Ja klar - und Ostern und Weihnachten fällt zukünftig auch auf einen Tag...........................................................


oder so.....................................


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> Ja klar - und Ostern und Weihnachten fällt zukünftig auch auf einen Tag...........................................................
> 
> 
> oder so.....................................



Wünschen darf man sich doch viel oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > :q:q:q
> ...




Vom Weihnachtsmann oder vom Osterhasen???


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es müsste umgekehrt laufen. Anzeige von Peta?
> ..ok, bekommst einen Fachanwalt von uns (min. empfohlen).
> Gutachten von DR. A. etc. liefern wir ...


So was gab es tatsächlich mal vor viiielen Jahren.
Da wurden 2 im VDSF angebundene Angler wegen Nutzung eines Setzkeschers angezeigt (zu Zeiten, wo man über drohende Setzkescherverbote noch gelacht hat; ich glaube, das kam sogar über Drossé, weiß es aber auch nicht mehr genau).

Ein Verband sprang mit anwaltlicher Hilfe ein ...der DAV.
Und der eigene Verband distanzierte sich von den Beiden. |bigeyes

Nun hat der Große den Kleinen geschluckt, auf Linie getrimmt; 
Angelgegnereinheitsbrei von Anglern bezahlt.
Wenn man nicht sebst betroffen wäre, wär's zum totlachen.


----------



## Tapire (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



jranseier schrieb:


> Falsch, auch da bist Du dran. Es gilt: zuerst abschlagen, dann abhaken.
> 
> ranseier



Erbsenzählerei, dann ist er beim abschlagen von der Hand gerutscht 

Einfach so, ich tölpel


----------



## Norbi (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Zitat von jranseier Beitrag anzeigen
Falsch, auch da bist Du dran. Es gilt: zuerst abschlagen, dann abhaken.

ranseier

Das gilt nur für Fische die Du mitnehmen willst!!!!


----------



## meckpomm (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Moin,

okay, dann war meine Vermutung, dass Ernie praktiziert und auf Klientenfang ist, nicht richtig. Dafür mein Beileid. Inhaltlich ist das Geschriebene ja überhaupt nicht verkehrt, aber dem interessierten Angler eigentlich lange bekannt. Neben den zitierten Quellen in dem Text von Ernie gibt es weitere. Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn die einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gewesen wären (und auch keine laienhafte Diskussion aufkomme würde, bei der objektiv richtige Aussagen kaputt geredet werden). Eine derartige Diskussion mit mehr als 20 Seiten verfolgt doch ohnehin kaum einer von denen, die es eigentlich nicht wissen oder wissen sollten.

Apropos: "wissen sollten"... Auch das Anglerboard hat Videos online gestellt, bei denen das Gewässer räumlich auf Deutschland verortet wird und jappsende Fische zu einem Spruch in die Kamera gehalten werden. Das ist auch nicht wirklich vorbildlich im Sinne dieser Diskussion.

Ich frage mich aber immer, wieso alle Möglichen Leute anderen - insbesondere unbekannten Dritten - auf's Auge drücken müssen was mit den Fischen passiert ist. Häufig erklärt man am Wasser erstmal, dass man Fische sowieso zurücksetzen würde, um anschließend zu berichten, dass man aber noch gar nichts gefangen hat. Um es einfach zu machen, kann man seine Vorstellungen jetzt auch auf Kleidung zur Schau tragen. Wieso macht man Fotos vom Zurücksetzen? Glaubt man es selbst nicht? Ich will sowas eigentlich genauso wenig sehen wie geräuchterte Gräten auf dem Teller oder blutverschmierte Leichen in der Aldi-Tüte. Es ist auch nicht wirklich förderlich, wenn hier regelmäßig neue  Protagonisten aufpoppen, die freudestrahlend von  sich selbst berichten,  dann sie gegen Gesetze verstoßen und das völlig normal sei und es alle machen. 



Wollebre schrieb:


> Wo ist der Verband der einem betroffenen Angler mal durch alle Instanzen boxt (Prozess finanziert) um ein Grundsatzurteil zu erwirken?



Und für was soll der Verband einstehen? Die Diskussion hier zeigt doch, dass es verschiedenste Meinungen gibt? Soll der Verband für die Leute einstehen, die minutenlang Fische in die Kamera gehalten haben, um sich bei kompletten Verwandschaft und dem Sponsor zu bedanken? Soll das teilweise zweifelhafte Treiben an einzelnen Bezahl-Puffs legalisiert werden? Was wäre denn die Folge? Dass überall Bezahlgewässer wie Zwillhausen und Dachswaldteich aus dem Boden sprießen und die zurückzusetzenden Fische von den Selbstdarstellern kaputtgespielt werden. Dass "einge Minuten" in dem Urteil von Bad Oeyenhausen zu lange waren und für eine Verurteilung gereicht haben, liegt einfach daran, dass lebendige Fische nicht an die Luft gehören. Dafür muss ein Angelverband meiner Meinung nach nicht einstehen. Ich will angeln, darum sollen ein Verband sich kümmern. Und wenn die es nicht schaffen, dann muss man geeignete Alternativen finden...

Die allermeisten Verfahren gegen Angler in derartigen Fällen haben ohnehin in einer juristisch eindeutigen Situation stattgefunden, sonst hätten Petra oder ein Staatsanwalt gar danach geschaut. Es ist für Petra auch nicht erstrebenswert, ein Urteil zu erwirken, dass den Standpunkt des Anglers festigt.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Purist (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Ich will sowas eigentlich genauso wenig sehen wie geräuchterte Gräten auf dem Teller oder blutverschmierte Leichen in der Aldi-Tüte.



Das Leben ist doch kein Ponyhof, Fischgräten begleiten den Menschen mindestens genauso lange wie Blutlachen und Leichen. |rolleyes
Die Alditüte ist neu, ich nehme immer durchsichtige Müllsäcke


----------



## meckpomm (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Purist schrieb:


> Das Leben ist doch kein Ponyhof, Fischgräten begleiten den Menschen mindestens genauso lange wie Blutlachen und Leichen. |rolleyes
> Die Alditüte ist neu, ich nehme immer durchsichtige Müllsäcke



Moin,

versteh mich bitte nicht falsch. Ich hab mit der Situation und einer sinnvollen Verwertung überhaupt kein Problem, aber davon Fotos zu machen und der ganzen Welt zu präsentieren, ist m.M.n. das gleiche wie Fotos vom Zurücksetzen zu machen und online zu stellen. Macht ja irgendwie auch keiner... Auch Selbstdarstellung gab es immer, nur hat man sich früher bei Mutti in der Küche fotographieren lassen. Und das Fangfoto ersetzt letztendlich auch nur das Ganzpräparat, das an der Wand eingeschrumpelt und eingestaubt ist.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> okay, dann war meine Vermutung, dass Ernie praktiziert und auf Klientenfang ist, nicht richtig. Dafür mein Beileid. Inhaltlich ist das Geschriebene ja überhaupt nicht verkehrt, aber dem interessierten Angler eigentlich lange bekannt. Neben den zitierten Quellen in dem Text von Ernie gibt es weitere. Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn die einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gewesen wären (und auch keine laienhafte Diskussion aufkomme würde, bei der objektiv richtige Aussagen kaputt geredet werden). Eine derartige Diskussion mit mehr als 20 Seiten verfolgt doch ohnehin kaum einer von denen, die es eigentlich nicht wissen oder wissen sollten.
> 
> ...



Ja, warum denn nicht?
Solange dem Angler vom Gericht keine Schuld bewiesen wird ist er als Unschuldig zu behandeln und ihm gebührt vollste mögliche Unterstützung.
Auch als Puffangler soweit man einen "Anglerverband" angehört.
Forellenpuffs sind nicht illegal!

Ich kenne keinen Verband der seine Mitglieder so hängen lässt wie es unsere Angelerverbände tun.


----------



## Purist (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Ich hab mit der Situation und einer sinnvollen Verwertung überhaupt kein Problem, aber davon Fotos zu machen und der ganzen Welt zu präsentieren, ist m.M.n. das gleiche wie Fotos vom Zurücksetzen zu machen und online zu stellen. Macht ja irgendwie auch keiner...



Das sind für mich zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Das eine ist hantieren mit Nahrungsmitteln, das andere wäre bewusstes freilassen von potentiellen Nahrungsmitteln, häufig weil es Gesetzgeber so wollen, manchmal eben aber auch nicht. 

Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und behaupten, dass es für einige Angler zu einer Art Religion geworden ist, sich ihr Weltbild (ihr Verständnis von Tier/Naturschutz) selbst zurechtzubiegen, es einem scheinbaren Zeitgeist anzupassen. Das geschieht meist, wie die Selbstdarstellung generell, aus egoistischen Motiven (Angeln ja, macht Spass, Fischen wehtun ("Arlinghaus hat gesagt, Fische spüren keinen Schmerz"), sie umbringen, ausnehmen: "bäh")

Schaut man von außen auf die Gegebenheiten, sitzen C&Rler ziemlich dicht an sog. Tierschützern. Dumm nur, dass diese sie überhaupt nicht verstehen :q

Ich verstehe die Leute auch nicht, die meinen, jeden einzelnen Essensteller (i.d.R. solche aus Restaurants) fotografieren und der Welt via Blog mitteilen zu müssen, was sie sich dann einverleibt haben. In Asien war (oder ist das immer noch?) ein großer Trend, den sich schon manche abgeschaut haben. 
Wenn das gleiche hier jemand im Forum mit einem selbstzubereitetem Fischgericht macht, kann ich das hingegen sehr wohl nachvollziehen, weil das Richtung Kochbuch, eine eigene Leistung ist und viel Kreativität zeigt.. 

Aber gut, es soll auch Leute geben, die im Netz täglich ihre gefüllte Kloschüssel der Welt präsentieren (kein Scherz) und das für wahnsinnig wichtig halten, weil sie sonst wohl keine Freizeitbeschäftigung haben. 



meckpomm schrieb:


> Auch Selbstdarstellung gab es immer, nur hat man sich früher bei Mutti in der Küche fotographieren lassen. Und das Fangfoto ersetzt letztendlich auch nur das Ganzpräparat, das an der Wand eingeschrumpelt und eingestaubt ist.



Fangfotos gibt es so lange wie es die Fotografie gibt, nur Anfangs eben ausschließlich mit toten Fischen. Präparate waren und sind teuer, Fotos spottbillig und leichter zu handhaben.


----------



## meckpomm (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja, warum denn nicht?
> Solange dem Angler vom Gericht keine Schuld bewiesen wird ist er als Unschuldig zu behandeln und ihm gebührt vollste mögliche Unterstützung.
> Auch als Puffangler soweit man einen "Anglerverband" angehört.
> Forellenpuffs sind nicht illegal!
> ...



Moin,

Warum denn doch, könnte ich jetzt fragen... Es ist nicht zielführend, wenn du meine Frage mit einer Frage "beantwortest". Hättest du meinen Text weitergelesen, hätte sich so manche Frage erübrigt. Es ist zudem meine Meinung, muss nicht mit deiner identisch sein.

Wieso müssen überhaupt alle einer Meinung sein? Versteh ich irgendwie nicht, dass zwanghaft immer alle genau einer dichotomen Meinung ("schwarz oder weiß") sein müssen. Gibt es glücklicherweise nicht, und deswegen ist es so schwierig einen Verband oder eine Partei zu finden, der genau meine/ deine/ unsere Ansichten zu 100% vertritt.

Ich finde es allerdings schön, wenn man das Handeln selbst reflektiert. Zum Zeitgeist gehört dann aber ebenso, dass man das Ergebnis der (subjektiven) Selbstreflektion als objektive Wahrheit für alle proklamiert.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Warum denn doch, könnte ich jetzt fragen... Es ist nicht zielführend, wenn du meine Frage mit einer Frage "beantwortest". Hättest du meinen Text weitergelesen, hätte sich so manche Frage erübrigt. Es ist zudem meine Meinung, muss nicht mit deiner identisch sein.
> 
> ...



Ich kann Dir sagen warum.

Weil ein Verein ein Bund ist, gemeinsame Interesse zu vertreten. 
In erster Linie das Interesse Angeln.
Desweiteren gillt in unserem Staat immer noch in erster Linie die Unschuldsvermutung.
Ein Verein/ Interessenvertretung sollte dann bei Problemen auch hinter seinen Mitgliedern, zahlenden Mitgliedern stehen.
*Mir ist bekannt, dass natürliche Personen kein Mitglied in den LV und DAFV sind. Dennoch hat man als Verband auch Verpflichtungen, min. moralische Verpflichtungen um Interessen der Angler zu wahren*

Es ist min. moralisch nicht korrekt wenn sich ein Verband bei ersten Anzeichen von Konflikten sich gegen seine "Mitglieder" stellt.

Aller einer Meinung? Wer? Wo? Wenn alle einer Meinung wären gebe es diese Diskussion nicht.
Ich denke den Abschnit Deines Beitrages sollte man streichen.
Schwarz/ Weiss? Wo?? Redet kein Mensch von.

Es geht nicht um eine 100%ige Vertretung meiner deiner oder sonst wen Interessen.
Es geht um eine grundlegende Interessenvertretung für/ der Angler.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Wieso müssen überhaupt alle einer Meinung sein?


Das muss niemand. Leider teilen sich aber alle Angelgegner eine gemeinsame Meinung: Nämlich die, kategorisch gegen ALLE Angler (egal wie heilig/besserangelnd oder nicht) zu sein.

Zumindest in dieser Hinsicht liefern die sich keinerlei interne Grabenkrämpfe. Da gilt nur der Konsens: Was irgendwo irgendwie angelt, muss weg. Und zwar mit allen möglichen Mitteln.

Wenn die sich irgendwo einig sind, dann da bzw. darüber.

Identisches ist auf Anglerseite leider nur vergleichsweise selten zu beobachten (auf Verbandsseite so gut wie gar nicht). Und das macht die Angler massiv angreifbar.

Ist doch schon irgendwie extrem lächerlich, rein zahlenmäßig so stark (bezogen auf die geschätzten 3 Mio. Angler in D, nicht auf den Organisiertblödsinn) und einflussmäßig dermaßen schwach zu sein.

Es gibt in D nicht "die Angler" - nur zahllose, sich auch noch bewusst voneinander abgrenzende bzw. aufeinander herabblickende Splittergruppen derselben. Quasi jeder gegen jeden.

Die sich aus genau diesem Grund umso leichter Stück für Stück killen lassen. Oder sich auch noch gegenseitig killen (was den Angelgegnern natürlich umso lieber ist).

Statt einfach mal zu raffen, dass wir alle irgendwie ne Rute in der Hand haben, um damit irgendwie Fische zu fangen. DAS muss sozusagen die gemeinsame Meinung sein, die es vehement zu verteidigen gilt.

Weil das für ALLE Angler überhaupt die Basis ist, ÜBERHAUPT (auch in Zukunft weiter) angeln zu können.

Andernfalls hats sichs irgendwann mal ganz schnell auselitärt und ausgrabengekämpft.


----------



## Tapire (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Also ich weiß nicht ob's an mir liegt, aber eine derartig negative Meinung habe ich durch Freunde, Bekannte und Passanten noch nie entgegen gebracht bekommen.


Das einzige was desöfteren mal vorkommt, ist die Aussage, ob man den ein Angelschein hätte und ist das Angeln hier nicht verboten und bla bla bla.
Aber gegen das Angeln generell? Ne da ist mir noch keiner begegnet.
Bin aber fragenden gegenüber recht aufgeschlossen und hab kein Problem da auskünfte jeder Art zu geben, oder kurzum recht freundlich sein und der oder demjenigen z.B. anbieten einen der Fischlein gleich zu grillen und verköstigen.

So nehm ich der ganzen Sache schon den meisten Wind aus den Segeln, und am Ende bin ich der Meinung "wie es in den Wald schreit so schalt es auch heraus..."
Klar wirst du immer eine kleine Randgruppe der Extremen haben, seien es nun hardcore-Vegetarier/Veganer oder PETA-Leute, das lässt sich nicht vermeiden.

Aber über "den Feind" und "die breite Bevölkerung" zu sprechen, zeigt ja schon wo der Hase lang läuft.
Man braucht sich dann nicht wundern, wenn man von außenstehenden nicht-Anglern die das lesen den Vogel gezeigt bekommen, wenn man so herablassend über eine Bevölkerungsgruppe redet, die wie du bereits richtig sagtest, den großen Teil der Bevölkerung ausmacht.
"DEN FEIND" gibt es nicht, nur verschiedene Individuen die verschieden skeptisch gegenüber dem was wir tun, eingestellt sein können.



In dem Sinne, der Ton macht die Musik, seid freundlich und hilfreich zueinander, dann klappts auch mit dem Image :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich kann Dir mal gerne ein paar sehr nette Ecken zeigen. Idealerweise am Wochenende bei Schönwetter. Danach gehst Du nur noch mit ner mindestens 12-läufigen Plasmakanone raus ans Wasser. Versprochen.

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du so angelst - offenbar nicht in massenhaft mode-grün-vegan verseuchten Ballungsräumen bzw. deren angeschlossenen Naherholungsgebieten.

Da sind Angler reine Zielscheiben für alles mögliche Gekräuch, das seine schlechte Laune und/oder Weltenheilandeinstellung irgendwie loswerden will.

Mit Hippiekram à la



> seid freundlich und hilfreich zueinander, dann klappts auch mit dem Image


geht da gar nix. Da gilt es, sich alles so weit wie nur möglich vom Hals zu halten, wenn man halbwegs normal angeln will. 

Beziehungsweise zu möglichst unterirdischen Zeiten und/oder möglichst unterirdischem Wetter loszuziehen, um sich nicht alles Mögliche so weit wie nur möglich vom Hals halten zu müssen. 

Stell Dir vor, Du angelst in einem öffentlichen Freibad voller stressfreudiger Gutmenschen mit massivem Missionsbedarf. Dann liegst Du so ziemlich richtig.

Freundlich und hilfsbereit, immer gern - aber dann bitte auch auf Gegenseitigkeit beruhend. Andernfalls: Fight fire with fire.


----------



## Tapire (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich komme und angle größtenteils in und um Münster, und da ist mir noch niemand negativ aufgefallen um ehrlich zu sein.
Und ich würde denken das Münster eine der grünsten Städte in NRW sein sollte


----------



## Tino (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Ich will sowas eigentlich genauso wenig sehen wie geräuchterte Gräten auf dem Teller ...
> 
> Gruß
> Rene






Wenn ich solch infantilen Unsinn lese ,weiß ich wo die Leute der PETA eigentlich herkommen.

Fische sind und bleiben AUCH ein wertvolles Lebensmittel.


Das einzige Problem an dieser Problematik sind die Spinner selbst,in ihrer ganzen Profilierungssucht es überall und jedem kundtun zu müssen.

Würde das nicht solche Ausmaße annehmen ,würde auch niemand auf die Idee kommen Leute anzuzeigen.

Wegen meiner sollen sie angezeigt und verurteilt werden.

1. selber Schuld

2. gibt's dann hoffentlich nen Präzedenzfall


----------



## meckpomm (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Tino schrieb:


> Wenn ich solch infantilen Unsinn lese ,weiß ich wo die Leute der PETA eigentlich herkommen.



Moin,

Was stand denn da ursprünglich? Lies doch mal genau und zitier nicht aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen! Wann hab ich denn Gräten? Wenn ich den Fisch gegessen habe! Dann ist der Teller voll mit Fischhaut und Gräten und die Finger sind dreckig. Ich habe in meinem Leben schon jede Menge Fisch gegessen, gerne auch geräuchteren. Auch Karpfen. Tja, Fotos davon kann ich aber aus o.g. Gründen nicht liefern. Den Anblick von einem "dreckigen" Teller find ich nicht wirklich schön. Auch sandverschmierte, gestapelt tote Fische in einer Plastiktüte  nicht und auch nicht von zurückgesetzten Fischen. Das ist aber mit einem Teller voll Reste vom Grill genau das gleiche...

Aber lest nur ruhig weiter das, was ihr lesen wollt. 

Gruß
rene

P.S.: Wenn wir nicht einer Meinung sein müssen, verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum meine Meinung satzweise auseinander genommen und in Frage gestellt wird? Wenn ich "eurer" Meinung wäre, dann würde das doch aber nicht passieren, oder? Oder geht es nur darum, das ich die Meinung geäußert habe und es eigentlich egal ist, was ich schreibe? Ich mein` ja nur, weil wir inhaltlich gar nicht so weit auseinander sind...


----------



## schulz (4. August 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Nun wisst ihr welche Partei man nicht wählen darf die Grünen sind halt zu mächtig sie prädiegen wasser und trinken wein


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



schulz schrieb:


> Nun wisst ihr welche Partei man nicht wählen darf die Grünen sind halt zu mächtig sie *prädiegen* wasser und trinken wein



Ich wollte das nun schon immer mal schreiben und endlich ist Gelegenheit dazu:

solid first post

#c


----------



## daci7 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Prädiekat: wertvoll sozusagen. |supergri


----------



## labralehn (4. August 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir mal gerne ein paar sehr nette Ecken zeigen. Idealerweise am Wochenende bei Schönwetter. Danach gehst Du nur noch mit ner mindestens 12-läufigen Plasmakanone raus ans Wasser. Versprochen.
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du so angelst - offenbar nicht in massenhaft mode-grün-vegan verseuchten Ballungsräumen bzw. deren angeschlossenen Naherholungsgebieten.
> 
> ...



Geht mir genauso, weiß ganz genau was du meinst.

Ich gehe mitlerweile schon lieber nach Frankreich zum Angeln.
Oder wenn ich mal im Saarland bin an die Mosel (Luxembourger Seite) da habe ich meine Ruhe und keiner stört sich daran, daß man dort angelt.

Der Neckar ist zwar mein Hausgewässer, aber dort musste erstmal eine Wanderung machen, um Stellen anzulaufen, an die kein Fussgänger kommt. Mit einer Karpfenausrüstung teilweise nicht zu bewältigen.

Manchmal könnte einem das Messer im Sack aufgehen, wie wir Saarländer sagen, wenn wir uns ärgern.


----------



## eiswerner (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Hallo,
bei uns in der Zeitung stand jetzt dass die Angezeigten einen Strafbefehl über 70 Tagessätzen zugestellt bekommen,
das sind wohl keine Kinkerlitzchen.
Ich hab schon mal hier geschrieben dass der Liebe Herr Münch Nägel mit Köpfen macht.
Was man mit solchen Leuten machen sollte Schreibe ich lieber nicht.
Aber die Gedanken sind Frei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kernell32 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei uns in der Zeitung stand jetzt dass die Angezeigten einen Strafbefehl über 70 Tagessätzen zugestellt bekommen,
> das sind wohl keine Kinkerlitzchen.
> Ich hab schon mal hier geschrieben dass der Liebe Herr Münch Nägel mit Köpfen macht.
> ...


Oo Welche Zeitung? Gibts n link?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Oo Welche Zeitung? Gibts n link?



http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr...e-gegen-zwei-personen-erlassen--92070471.html


----------



## kernell32 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Danke Thomas.
Na das sieht mir nach Sündenbock und Exempel aus.
Hoffentlich gehts in die Hose und es gibt nen Präzedenzfall pro Angler.

Wahrscheinlich aber eher andersherum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kernell32 schrieb:


> .
> Hoffentlich gehts in die Hose und es gibt nen Präzedenzfall pro Angler.



Klar!!

Ich nehme an, dass der zuständige Landes- und der kompetente Bundesverband Angler und Pächter helfen werden, und so alles im Sinne der Angler geregelt wird......


oder so............................................................................


----------



## kati48268 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

_"der enagierte Tierschützer Christoph Münch"_ ich möchte kotzen! #q

Ein Hetzer, Fanatiker und _*alles Weitere verstösst gegen die Boardregeln*_ ist das, sonst nichts.
Die Anglerfeind-Ausgabe des Denunzianten, der im Unterhemd mit Kissen auf der Fensterbank verweilt und Falschparker aufschreibt.

Es scheint der zuständige Staatsanwalt Martin Seifert auch nur zu gern vor Pressemikrofone zu treten.
Noch gibt es Hoffnung, dass wenigstens der entsprechende Amtsrichter ein noch bodenständig funktionierendes Hirn im Kopf hat, aber mir schwant Böses.

Kein guter Tag für das Angeln in Deutschland.


----------



## kernell32 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar!!
> 
> Ich nehme an, dass der zuständige Landes- und der kompetente Bundesverband Angler und Pächter helfen werden, und so alles im Sinne der Angler geregelt wird......
> 
> ...


Dein Sarkasmus ist immer so erfrischend


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

danke 
;-)))


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Wäre dann gleich das nächste potentiell interessante Thema für die Printpresse zwecks Dranbleiben am bereits dort kritisch angeschnittenen Verbandsthema:

Wie sich denn die "Interessenvertretung" in solchen Fällen pro Angler verhält (oder besser gesagt: nicht verhält).

Würde mich freuen, auch da was im Print dazu zu lesen. Also nicht nur über den Ausgang berichten, sondern: Inklusive hartnäckiges, kritisches Nachfragen bei den zuständigen Stellen (damit das nicht nur immer das AB tun muss).

Denn solche Fälle machen womöglich dann vermehrt Schule - schützerische, solche Gelegenheiten ausschlachtende Denunziantenfreaks gibts überall mehr als genug.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... und der kompetente Bundesverband...


Du meinst den anerkannten Naturschutzverband? |kopfkrat

Vielleicht ist der noch damit beschäftigt, dem engagierten  Tierschützer die Kosten für Fotos & Telefonate zu erstatten,  schließlich vertritt der rein ehrenamtlich VDSF/DAFV-Linie pur. Gehört eigentlich somit ins Präsidium.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Also mal ganz abgesehen von dem Taliban, der da unterwegs ist:
 Wer so dämlich ist, vorsätzliches C&R nachweislich zu gestalten (man beachte: 6 Verfahren wurden eingestellt), dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.

 Wir haben in Deutschland (leider) ein Tierschutzgesetz, unter das auch Fische fallen. Das ist (hoffentlich) jedem Angler bekannt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar!!
> 
> Ich nehme an, dass der zuständige Landes- und der kompetente Bundesverband Angler und Pächter helfen werden, und so alles im Sinne der Angler geregelt wird......
> 
> ...



Die werden wohl eher damit beschäftigt sein irgendwie gegen kritische Stimmen in den eigenen Reihen vorzugehen.

Ausserdem hab ich das Gefühl, das unsere "Interessenvertreter" die C&R Leute mehr hassen als die "Naturschützer" selber.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

In diesem Fall nervt mich das Fehlverhalten der Verbände (wer würde auch anderes erwarten) weniger als die anderen Umstände.
- der Typ, der eine ganze Region terrorisiert, 
- das nicht ein paar lokale Jungs die Angelegenheit selbst mal mit einer Dachlatte im Dunkeln eindämmen
- die fucking Presse, die den ganzen Rotz aufsaugt, ohne mal was zu hinterfragen (ok, da gab es einen Einzelfall, wo ein Angler zu Wort kam; trotzdem wird die völlig beknackte Gesetzeslage in D einfach als selbstverständlich angesehen)
- die Staatsanwaltschaft, die scheinbar nur zu gern die Sache aufnimmt

Ich knüpfe noch etwas Hoffnung an den Richter. #t


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die werden wohl eher damit beschäftigt sein irgendwie gegen kritische Stimmen in den eigenen Reihen vorzugehen.
> 
> Ausserdem hab ich das Gefühl, das unsere "Interessenvertreter" die C&R Leute mehr hassen als die "Naturschützer" selber.



Nochmal: Irgendwelche Leute haben in Deutschland mal ein Tierschutzgesetz durchgesetzt, das Fische beinhaltet. Saublöd, aber so passiert. Wer sich jetzt in Deutschland hinstellt und zu Protokoll gibt, dass er Fische "zum Spaß" angelt, am Besten mit Foto, hat wohl nicht genau nachgedacht ...

 Ich entnehme z.B. selektiv. Am vergangenen Wochenende hatte ich Karpfen bis 15kg im Kescher, in der Pfanne sind am Ende 26 verbuttete Brassen gelandet. Schön dokumentiert im Fangheft. Da soll mal jemand versuchen, mir was am Zeug zu flicken, wenn ich Beifang (das können auch Karpfen sein)zurücksetze. Und das in Bayern #h

 In meinem Fangheft stehen auch entnommene Karpfen. Aber halt selektiv. Und das ist völlig ok. Ich entscheide, was ich verwerten kann.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> In diesem Fall nervt mich das Fehlverhalten der Verbände (wer würde auch anderes erwarten) weniger als die anderen Umstände.
> - der Typ, der eine ganze Region terrorisiert,
> - das nicht ein paar lokale Jungs die Angelegenheit selbst mal mit einer Dachlatte im Dunkeln eindämmen
> -



Sowas ähnliches (langer Handschuh + ne Packung Crisco's statt ne Dachlatte) hatte ich auch schon gedacht.

Aber wenn du sowas machst, dann bekommst du mehr Jahre haft aufgebrummt, als alle Kopftreter in Berlin der letzten 10 Jahre zusammen. Und das waren ne Menge, also nicht die Jahre Haft, sondern die Kopftreter.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich knüpfe noch etwas Hoffnung an den Richter. #t



 Das kannst du wohl vergessen. Mir wurde von durchaus verlässlichen Quellen erzählt, dass erneut deutsche Richter auf EU-Ebene vorstellig wurden, um das Tierschutzrecht inklusive Fische generell verschärfen zu lassen. Da scheinen einige Leute eine Mission zu haben #t

 @Thomas: Weißt du was davon?


----------



## Fr33 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

@ Naturliebhaber

 Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege - sofern mir bekannt ist bis heute noch kein Angler wegen C&R zum Kadi gezogen und verknackt worden.

 Man darf einem Wirbeltier nicht länger anhaltende Schmerzen zufügen bzw. es ohne vernünftigen Grund töten....(Auszug aus dem TSchuG).

 Auf nen 18er Boilie kann mein Küchenkarpfen beissen - aber auch der Endfisch, für den ich keine Verwertungsabsicht (Vernünftigen Grund) habe....


----------



## Deep Down (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Nun kennt keiner die beiden Fälle. 
Ob das Amtsgericht den Strafbefehlsanträgen der STA nicht nachkommt? Der Praktiker schweigt und denkt sich seinen Teil!
70 Tagessätze* ist aber schon ne ordentliche Hausnummer! Ab 90 Tagessätzen gilt man immerhin als vorbestraft! Also, das muss dann schon ein massiver Vorwurf sein, der sowas rechtfertigt! Da es unter 90 TS bleibt, könnte allerdings je nach Schwere des Vorfalles der Köder sein, dass man es akzeptiert. Damit läge dann mit 70 TS ein abschreckender "Präzedenzfall" vor.

Die Betroffenen sollten sich daher unbedingt anwaltlicher Hilfe bedienen!

*Die Höhe eines Tagessatzes bemisst man -ganz grob- nach dem monatlichen Nettoeinkommen geteilt durch 30. Das Ergebnis dann mal der Anzahl der Tagessätze. Nun kann jeder nachrechnen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kannst du wohl vergessen. Mir wurde von durchaus verlässlichen Quellen erzählt, dass erneut deutsche Richter auf EU-Ebene vorstellig wurden, um das Tierschutzrecht inklusive Fische generell verschärfen zu lassen. Da scheinen einige Leute eine Mission zu haben #t
> 
> @Thomas: Weißt du was davon?


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=284243


----------



## kati48268 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

?? Tagessätze...

Anzeigen wegen Fischwilderei, bzw. Diebstahl von Fischen werden i.d.R. eingestellt.
Vielleicht sollte man, wenn so ein xxxxxxx wie C. Münch mit Cam anrückt, ganz schnell seine Papiere ins Wasser schmeißen und schreien, "ich gestehe, ich bin Schwarzangler".


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich weiss nicht, wie ihr auf die 70 oder 90 Tagessätze kommt, da steht nix von im Artikel.

Nur, dass es weniger als 90 Tagessätze waren...


----------



## kati48268 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Hast recht.
irgendwie war das mit 90 bei mir hängen geblieben.
Trotzdem schaizze!!!


----------



## Knispel (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, wie ihr auf die 70 oder 90 Tagessätze kommt, da steht nix von im Artikel.
> 
> Nur, dass es weniger als 90 Tagessätze waren...


Und wie hoch ist ein Tagessatz ? 1,00 -, 10,00 oder 100 Euronen ?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Naturliebhaber
> 
> Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege - sofern mir bekannt ist bis heute noch kein Angler wegen C&R zum Kadi gezogen und verknackt worden.
> 
> ...



 Da hast du völlig Recht. Deshalb habe ich in meinem Post das Wort vorsätzlich unterstrichen:



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wer so dämlich ist, vorsätzliches C&R nachweislich zu gestalten (man beachte: 6 Verfahren wurden eingestellt), dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.



Da meinten wohl zwei Leute, mal ganz ehrlich sein zu müssen. Dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Knispel schrieb:


> Und wie hoch ist ein Tagessatz ? 1,00 -, 10,00 oder 100 Euronen ?


Guckst Du:


Deep Down schrieb:


> *Die Höhe eines Tagessatzes bemisst man -ganz grob- nach dem monatlichen Nettoeinkommen geteilt durch 30. Das Ergebnis dann mal der Anzahl der Tagessätze. Nun kann jeder nachrechnen!


----------



## Knispel (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Guckst Du:



Danke - käme bei mir eine richtig schicke (Top) - DSLR der Profiklasse raus ....


----------



## Deep Down (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, wie ihr auf die 70 oder 90 Tagessätze kommt, da steht nix von im Artikel.



Wie komme ich auf 70 TS? Ähhh, weiß ich jetzt selbser gerade nicht!;+


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Hmmm, war das eventuell das verhängte Strafmaß bei Angler-"bebleit"-Schwimmerin (bin grade zu faul zum Nachschaun)?


----------



## Deep Down (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Die Synapsenverknüpfung hatte ich nicht! #c


----------



## fordfan1 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nochmal: Irgendwelche Leute haben in Deutschland mal ein Tierschutzgesetz durchgesetzt, das Fische beinhaltet. Saublöd, aber so passiert. Wer sich jetzt in Deutschland hinstellt und zu Protokoll gibt, dass er Fische "zum Spaß" angelt, am Besten mit Foto, hat wohl nicht genau nachgedacht ...



Mehr wie diesen Satz hätte das ganze Thema nicht gebraucht...


----------



## kati48268 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

#d

Eben doch.

Wer dieses Gesetz (& andere) einfach so hin nimmt, ohne es immer wieder anzuprangern, 
wer meint, alles läuft doch eh wie immer so weiter, wenn man es nur heimlich & leise genug am Gesetz vorbei macht,
hat wirklich gar nix davon mitbekommen, wohin der Anti-Angeln-Zug die letzten Jahre fährt.


----------



## Anthe (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Man muss ja heutzutage auch nicht mehr angeln, um in den Genuss von Fisch zu kommen, wie es unsere Jugend auf Facebook meint..


http://de.webfail.com/9a69aa77fe5


----------



## Fr33 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich..... im Grunde ist es auch so, dass man Fisch billiger und schneller im Supermarkt bekommt.... 

 Dann verlange ich aber im Gegenzug, den Reitsport sofort einzustellen.... denn man kann ja Fahrrad, Auto, Bus oder Bahn fahren um vorwärts zu kommen


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich..... im Grunde ist es auch so, dass man Fisch billiger und schneller im Supermarkt bekommt....
> 
> Dann verlange ich aber im Gegenzug, den Reitsport sofort einzustellen.... denn man kann ja Fahrrad, Auto, Bus oder Bahn fahren um vorwärts zu kommen


Wie meinste denn das? Ah, man kann mit fahrrad, auto, bus und bahn zum nächsten ponnyschlachter fahren. Ach so.


----------



## eiswerner (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe schon mal geschrieben dass dieser Liebe Herr Münch derjenige war der den Angelvereinen das Verbot von Wettfischen
durchgesetzt hat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Der ist noch nicht am Ende er sitzt ja im Revier ( Landratsamt)


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Jaja die lieben Beamten. Halten untereinander gut zusammen gegen den einfachen Bürger.#q

Typische Kleinstadt anscheinend.
Auch hier (ebenfalls Kleinstadt) gibts eine örtliche "Mafia", bestehend aus Bürgermeister, Beamten, den örtlichen Rechtsanwälten, Richtern usw., die die Region "regieren" wie Monarchen.
Wenn die etwas durchsetzen wollen, machen die das einfach.
Widerspruch wird nicht geduldet und wer etwas zu sagen hat, steckt ja mit denen sowieso unter einer Decke.
Ich sehe schwarz für die Angeklagten!


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Demokratie? Rechtsstaat? Ist man nicht gerade über die ddr hergezogen, unrechtssta...

Oh oh wird schon wieder politisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Oh oh wird schon wieder politisch.


Und, wie bekannt, werden wir das nicht zulassen.
Haltet euch also zurück, bevors Punkte gibt.
Danke.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



zokker schrieb:


> Wie meinste denn das? Ah, man kann mit fahrrad, auto, bus und bahn zum nächsten ponnyschlachter fahren. Ach so.



@ zokker

provozier doch nicht immer, wenn du dir denken kannst was ich damit meine.....

Das heute in Deutschland keiner mehr Jagen/ Fischen gehen muss, um eine Mahlzeit auf dem heimischen Teller zu haben, ist wohl bekannt.

Daher ist es für mich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Angeln aus Verwertungsabsicht irgendwann eingestellt wird....

Wenn keiner mehr angelt, dann besteht auch keine Chance, dass ein Angler gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt und einem Fisch (Wirbeltier) langanhaltende Schmerzen, Quälereien oder gar einen Tod ohne vernünftigen Grund zufügen kann.

Und jetzt komme ich wieder mit meinem Beispiel, dem Reitsport:

Wie kann es sein, dass sich keiner was sagt, wenn Pferde zum Dressurreiten / Springreiten als Sportgerät verwendet werden? Generell kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Pferd happy darüber ist, dass ein 60-85KG Menschlein, über stunden auf dem Rücken eines solchen Tieres sitzt und sich damit fortbewegt? 

Da der Mensch in der Regel 2 gesunde Füße hat, kann er damit sich wohl selbst fortbewegen. Und in unseren modernen Welt gibt es eben Fahrräder, Autos, Bus + Bahn... um von A nach B zu kommen......

Da war jetzt überspitzt formuliert - aber es wird ja oft angeprangert, dass der Fisch zum "Sportgerät" mutiert. Aber ist es bei anderen Wirbeltieren nicht ebenfalls so?


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Mit dem Reitsport hast du recht. Ist ähnlich wie Zirkus.......


Hiermit nicht so ganz:



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das heute in Deutschland keiner mehr Jagen/ Fischen gehen muss, um eine  Mahlzeit auf dem heimischen Teller zu haben, ist wohl bekannt.



Einen *frischen* Fisch aufm Teller hab ich nur als Angler(bzw. Fischer) aber nicht als Fischkäufer.
Wem das so reicht - bitteschön.
Aber es kann mir niemand vorschreiben gelagerten oder  gefrorenen Fisch zu fressen.
Auch ist das Angebot nicht zwangsläufig nach meinem Geschmack und überteuerte Preise für eine allgemein zugängliche Ressource der Natur zu bezahlen kommt für mich ebenfalls nicht in Frage!
So bleibt nur angeln wenn ich frischen Fisch nach meinem Geschmack will!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich frage mich immer wieder warum einige pauschal meinen, das Fisch im Markt billiger wäre als selbst gefangener Fisch...zumindest wenn man gleichartige Fische kaufen will.

Ich fahre z. B. nur 5km zum Wasser hin und habe in den letzten 3 Monaten z. B. 13 Zander und 3 Aale entnommen (um die 10kg / 1kg reines Fleisch) Dafür habe ich vielleicht 2-3 Euro für Maden (Köderfischfang) und 5 Euro für Würmer ausgegeben. Spritgeld waren vielleicht 10 - 20 Euro. Also hat mich der Spaß maximal knapp 30 Euro gekostet.

Nun zu den Fischpreisen:

Aal 1kg - knapp 50 Euro
Zander 10kg - 420 Euro

Der Aal ist zwar geräuchert und der Zander filetiert, aber das macht man als Angler auch ohne großen Aufwand.

http://www.send-a-fish.de/aal-geraeuchert-stueckw-je-1-st-6.html

http://www.send-a-fish.de/zanderfilet-frisch-198.html


Merkt ihr was?


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ zokker
> 
> provozier doch nicht immer, wenn du dir denken kannst was ich damit meine.....



Sollte keine provokation sein. Wollte nur deinen vergleich untermauern. Perdeschlächter gibt es ja wohl.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Zitat von *Fr33*
> 
> 
> _Das heute in Deutschland keiner mehr  Jagen/ Fischen gehen muss, um eine  Mahlzeit auf dem heimischen Teller  zu haben, ist wohl bekannt.
> ...


Hier möchte ich mich ebenso anschließen.
Es wird ja häufiger argumentiert, dass heute, hierzulande niemand es nötig hat, sich den selbstgefangenen Fisch als Nahrungsmittel anzueignen, da in unserem "Wohlstand" kompensiert werden kann!
Darauf möchte ich mich nicht einlassen, da es sozusagen eines meiner Urrechte als Mensch ist, mich nicht nur auf vorgesetztes Nährmittel zu verlassen, sondern zumindest theroretisch befähigt bin, mir dieses selbst zu verschaffen, wobei aus Nährmittel(Industriefisch) sogar noch Genussmittel(geangelter Fisch) wird!

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ca 5 Millonen Angler in einem Land mit 81 Millonen Einwohner.

80 Millonen und nen paar zerqetschte überleben ohne Angeln,80 Millonen+zerqetschte sterben auch nicht daran fisch zu kaufen und diesen zu essen.Die Lebensmittelüberwachung steigt weiter und weiter,die Schlachtverordnung wird ständig verbessert und die transporte der Waren gehen immer schneller usw usw.


Was bringen die 5 Millonen Angler als Agument gegen die 80 Millonen anderen,warum ihr fisch der bessere sein soll??? Die frische??? Das weniger Leid??? Die Lust am Drill??? ........???

 Und wer wird dann für uns sprechen???? Der Verband????
#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



gründler schrieb:


> Was bringen die 5 Millonen Angler als Agument gegen die 80 Millonen anderen,warum ihr fisch der bessere sein soll??? Die frische??? Das weniger Leid??? Die Lust am Drill??? ........???
> 
> Und wer wird dann für uns sprechen???? Der Verband????
> #h




1. Die Frische ist ein entscheidendes Argument zusammen mit der natürlichen Ernährung von Fischen in Angelsee, die sicher der Fleischqualität dienlich ist!


Und 2. Fische empfinden kein erwiesenes Leid!

3. Geht man trotzdem davon aus, dass sie leiden dann sind die nach einem langen glücklichen Leben geangelten Fische allemal besser dran als die auf Fischkuttern erstickten oder die in Aquakulturen(Massentierhaltung) gemästeten!


Verband?
Tja....ääää.....ööhhhm.....#c


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das heute in Deutschland keiner mehr Jagen/ Fischen gehen muss, um eine Mahlzeit auf dem heimischen Teller zu haben, ist wohl bekannt.
> 
> Daher ist es für mich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Angeln aus Verwertungsabsicht irgendwann eingestellt wird....



Na müssen tut heut keiner mehr. Aber doch sicher wollen. Deswegen kann ich deine Folgerung nun wirklich nicht so teilen.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Irgendwie habt ihr mich nicht ganz verstanden..... aus reiner Grundversorgung heraus, muss niemand mehr selbst gefangen Fisch essen. Klar ist mir ein frischer Zander lieber als ein TK Pangasius.... aber das ist dann eher ein Individualbedürfnis. Satt würden beiden machen.....

 Mir ging es darum (wie von Gründer angedeutet), dass Angeln aus Verwertungsabsicht nicht mehr lange haltbar ist. Einfach weil grundversorgungstechnisch keiner darauf angewiesen ist.

 Und die These mit dem günstiger ist nicht korrekt.

 Beim Angeln wird man nicht jedesmal den Fisch fangen, den man möchte. Teils geht man leer aus. Dann sind Sprit, Köder, Abnutzung des Gerätes, Verluste usw. usw. umsonst gewesen....

 Daher würde ich das Argument günstiger nicht unbedingt wählen.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Na müssen tut heut keiner mehr. Aber doch sicher wollen. Deswegen kann ich deine Folgerung nun wirklich nicht so teilen.


 
 Richtig... es MUSS keiner ... und was das Wollen angeht. Das ist ein Individualbedürfniss.... 

 Wenn du blau magst, ist das schon für dich - ich kann dir aber nicht vorschreiben, dass du nun grün mögen musst.... :m

 Wird es jetzt klarer, auf was ich hinaus will? 

 Die breite Masse muss eben nicht mit der Angel am Wasser stehen und versuchen was für die Pfanne zu fangen. Und wenn diese Argument irgendwann oben ankommt - siehts für Angeldeutschland düster aus. Und dann brauchen die Verwerter nicht über die C&R'ler lästern ... die dürfen dann nämlich auch nicht mehr mit der Angel ans Wasser


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wenn du blau magst, ist das schon für dich - ich kann dir aber nicht vorschreiben, dass du nun grün mögen musst.... :m
> 
> Wird es jetzt klarer, auf was ich hinaus will?




Ja na sicher doch.
Du (und auch niemand anderes) kann mir oder einem anderen Angler vorschreiben was für Fisch essen muss!

Und genau darum gilt Nahrungserwerb immer als Argument fürs Angeln!

PS: Dass man auch Klopapier fressen könnte um satt zu werden, ist kein Argument.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Das mit dem "früher musste man" ist auch so ne Sache. Wer sagt denn, dass die Steinzeitlady nicht irgendwann mal höflich an ihren Göttergatten herantrat mit dem strikten Befehl: Keinen Bock mehr auf Mammut, besorge mal was zarteres! 

Der Mann MUSSTE dann zwar, aber nur, weil die Frau WOLLTE! 

Im Ernst, das ist alles müßig. Angeln gehen zum Nahrungserwerb wird immer legtitim sein. Man sollte sich auch nicht aus dem Konzept bringen lassen, wenn Einzelpersonen oder kleinere Gruppen öffentlich gegen das Angeln auftreten. Wir leben halt in einer Informationsgesellschaft, in der jeder Schmarrn augenblicklich auch publik wird. Ich mach mir da ehrlich nicht ins Hemd.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

hier werden mit zahlen und Argumente rumgeworfen die Logik kannst du  auf alles anwenden dann rennen wir bald alle einheitlich rum jeder macht das selbe 
ich finde in unsere Gesellschaft ist ein großes Problem genau diese Sichtweise es ist einfach alles im Supermarkt zu kaufen 
natürlich ist es nicht unwichtig ob es frischer oder besser ist 
für mich aber ist es auch wichtig der Bezug zum Lebensmittel und Respekt ihm gegenüber der geht heut zu tage leider immer mehr verloren
wenn ich ein Kaninchen/Eier oder Gemüse aus dem eigenen Garten habe gehe ich damit ganz anders und bewusster um als etwas ausm Supermarkt
alleine wenn ich daran denke wie viele Sachen einfach weg geworfen werden weils uns zu gut geht


----------



## Rxlxhx (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



> Im Ernst, das ist alles müßig. Angeln gehen zum Nahrungserwerb wird immer legtitim sein.



Jep,in nordischen Ländern schon,aber in "Schland" ...#d Nee,sonst kommt: "Zeichen se mir ma ihrn Fischereiiiiischein".


----------



## Nitro (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

wie kann man den auf ein Foto beweisen das ein Fisch noch lebt?


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Das sieht man am Augenreflex.


----------



## fordfan1 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Jepp,Augendrehreflex und Flossenstellung sind meist eindeutig.


----------



## fordfan1 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Anthe schrieb:


> Man muss ja heutzutage auch nicht mehr angeln, um in den Genuss von Fisch zu kommen, wie es unsere Jugend auf Facebook meint..
> 
> 
> http://de.webfail.com/9a69aa77fe5




So ein schöner in "natürlicher Umgebung" gestorbener und dann "rausgefischter" Fisch ist ja nun auch was ganz Edles,nur zuviel davon schlägt anscheinend aufs Hirn...  |supergri


----------



## ernie1973 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr...e-gegen-zwei-personen-erlassen--92070471.html



Hm - verlässliche News zum wirklichen Ausgang des Verfahrens sind das leider auch noch nicht.

*Anders*, als in dem Artikel geschrieben haben jetzt die Empfänger der Strafbefehle die Wahlmöglichkeit, ob sie: 

a) den Strafbefehl so akzeptieren, bezahlen und es dadurch zu gar keinem Gerichtsverfahren mehr kommt.

oder

b) den Strafbefehl so nicht annehmen, was dann automatisch zu einer (öffentlichen) Gerichtsverhandlung (inkl. Anklage durch die StA) führt!

Es liegt also strenggenommen nicht in der Hand des Gerichts, ob es zu einem Verfahren kommen wird - oder eben nicht.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat das Anklagemonopol - da die StA sich offenbar für den Weg des Strafbefehls (im Unterschied zur direkten Anklage --> und nachfolgender öffentlicher Hauptverhandlung nach Zulassung der Anklage durch das Gericht) entschieden hat, liegt es nun *ALLEIN* bei den Empfängern dieser Strafbefehle, ob da noch ein (gerichtliches) Verfahren kommt - oder eben nicht!

Interessant wäre es jetzt zu erfahren, *ob* die Empfänger der Strafbefehle diese akzeptierten (und zahlten), oder es mal auf eine Gerichtsverhandlung ankommen lassen, indem sie die Strafbefehle nicht akzeptierten.

!?!

Das nur zum Verständnis und zur Klarstellung!

Wäre toll, wenn jemand *DAZU* Infos hätte!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Dass Staatsanwaltschaften solche Anzeigen überhaupt entgegen nehmen hängt sicherlich oftmals damit zusammen, dass sie keine klaren Bilder mehr sehen.
Ich gehe davon aus dass das nur mal wieder die Spitze des Eisberges ist.:m

http://www.focus.de/regional/muench...nd-kriegt-dafuer-sadomaso-sex_id_4266454.html


----------



## eiswerner (12. November 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Da hat der Staatsanwalt wie die Leute vom Gericht doch schon die Hose voll wenn eine Anzeige vom Lieben Herrn Münch kommt.
Wenn die Akten von diesem Herr Münch alle auf einem Haufen gestapelt wären könnte man einen großen Container füllen.
Mich wunderts dass der noch nicht von einem Fischer Ertränkt wurde.


----------



## ernie1973 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dass Staatsanwaltschaften solche Anzeigen überhaupt entgegen nehmen hängt sicherlich oftmals damit zusammen, dass sie keine klaren Bilder mehr sehen.
> Ich gehe davon aus dass das nur mal wieder die Spitze des Eisberges ist.:m
> 
> http://www.focus.de/regional/muench...nd-kriegt-dafuer-sadomaso-sex_id_4266454.html




Entgegennehmen müssen sie es leider wenn auch nur irgendwie ´ne Straftat denkbar ist, nach der ersten Schilderung des Sachverhaltes!

Allerdings könnte man vieles dann im Fortgang der Bearbeitung einfach einstellen, *wenn* es sich als "Quark" entpuppt.

Aber - das entscheidet jeder Staatsanwalt nach Sachlage im eigenen Ermessen - und da spielt´s dann eine Rolle, *WER* dort Bearbeiter ist - ein Jäger und Angler vom Land wird manche Dinge sicherlich anders sehen, als ein öko-mässig antiautoritär aufgewachsener Stadtbubi, der Fische und Tiere nur aus dem Fernsehen kennt, wenn überhaupt!

Aber - auch "kleine" Straftaten (falls vorhanden) "mal eben" einzustellen wagt sich so schnell auch keiner, weil eine Strafvereitelung im Amt ne miese Sache ist.
Wenn ein übermotivierter Anzeigenerstatter da ist, dann besteht die Gefahr, dass der Ärger macht, wenn er sich nicht ernstgenommen fühlt und "abgebügelt" vorkommt.

Das gibt u.U. viel Ärger - zumindest Schreiberei für den Staatsanwalt - und das sind auch am Ende auch nur Beamte...

Auch bei den Staatsanwaltschaften arbeitet ein "Querschnitt" durch die Bevölkerung an Menschen - da gibt es halt´ auch immer solche und solche!



Ernie


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (24. November 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Zum Glück gibts das nicht dort wo ich im Urlaub angele...


Soweit...


----------



## Knispel (24. November 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn du im Ausland diese "Straftat" begehst und hier in D deshalb angezeigt wirst, könntest du bei Anzeige auch Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (24. November 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Ne, dort ist es ja keine Straftat...


Soweit...


----------



## Knispel (30. November 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Denn möchte ich einmal wissen was sie hier von halten, die Personen auf den Fotos werden vom richtigen Umgang bestimmt nichts kennen ....
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00NXVQGW4/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B00NXVQGW4&linkCode=as2&tag=empflg-21&linkId=B7ZR7BKDVYHWAJTU


----------



## phirania (30. November 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



Knispel schrieb:


> Denn möchte ich einmal wissen was sie hier von halten, die Personen auf den Fotos werden vom richtigen Umgang bestimmt nichts kennen ....
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00NXVQGW4/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B00NXVQGW4&linkCode=as2&tag=empflg-21&linkId=B7ZR7BKDVYHWAJTU



Ohh,Karpfen auf Bild 4 möchte ich sein..|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Macho an:
Darf schon wieder nicht schreiben was ich denke....
Macho aus  ...
;-)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hm - verlässliche News zum wirklichen Ausgang des Verfahrens sind das leider auch noch nicht.
> 
> *Anders*, als in dem Artikel geschrieben haben jetzt die Empfänger der Strafbefehle die Wahlmöglichkeit, ob sie:
> 
> ...



Ist ja schon wieder eine Weile her. Gibt es jetzt Antworten oder gab es da wieder einen Geheimdeal?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4327519#post4327519


----------



## phirania (25. April 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch*

Schätze mal das er den Laden bald zumachen kann.
Wenn denn niemand mehr da spielen darf.....


----------

